# knitting tea party friday 13 october '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 13 October '17

I hope everyone is having a good Friday the 13th. Must be why I am not dressed yet at 1:30 in the afternoon. I may not get dressed at all today - it is just one of those days.

It is very warm today - a high of 71° but I think it is a lot warmer on my porch as it is in direct sunlight. It is to be warm the entire weekend - rain possible on Sunday. Think I need to open a few more windows.

Avgolemono Soup

Serve this voluptuous Greek Avgolemono soup hot or cold, with orzo or rice.

Created by Moira Hodgson
Oprah.com | From the April 2006 issue of O, The Oprah Magazine 
Serves 4

Ingredients
1 quart chicken broth, preferably homemade 
1/2 cup orzo or long grain rice 
2 large eggs 
3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice (about 1 lemon) 
1 teaspoon grated lemon zest 
Sea salt and freshly ground white pepper, to taste 
2 tablespoons chopped dill or parsley

Directions
1. In a large saucepan, bring chicken broth to a boil. 
2. Add orzo; cover, reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes, or until orzo is al dente. (If using rice, add another cup of chicken broth. Simmer according to package directions, or until grains are tender.) Do not drain; set aside.
3. In a bowl, beat eggs until thick. 
4. Whisk in lemon juice and zest. 
5. Gradually add 1/2 cup hot broth from saucepan, whisking constantly. Add 2 more 1/2 cups of broth, whisking after each addition.
6. Pour mixture back into saucepan and reheat, stirring with a wooden spoon, until egg cooks and soup slightly thickens. 
Note: Do not boil, or eggs will curdle. 
7. Add salt and pepper to taste, then sprinkle with dill or parsley. Serve hot or cold.

http://www.oprah.com/food/Avgolemono-Soup/print/1

Onion Spaghetti

Onion Spaghetti is a great filling vegetarian dish that comes with a BANG! You would never guess that it's vegetarian

Author: Natalie Reid | allrecipeslcom
40 m
6 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients
2 tablespoons olive oil
4 large onions, sliced
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1 (14.5 ounce) can whole peeled tomatoes
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil
1/4 cup water
1 pound spaghetti

Directions
1. Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat. 
2. Cook onions and garlic in oil until soft. 
3. Stir in tomato paste, tomatoes, salt, pepper, basil and water. 
4. Cover, reduce heat to low, and simmer 20 minutes, until thickened.
5. While sauce is simmering, bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add pasta and cook for 8 to 10 minutes or until al dente; drain.
6. Toss sauce with hot pasta.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/21740/onion-spaghetti/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=138221&prop27=2017-03-22&did=138221-20170322

A Tasty Recipe for Lamingtons

Lamingtons are a quintessential part of every Australian's childhood. The little sponge cake is dipped in chocolate icing and then rolled in desiccated coconut. These little treats are sold at school fairs and bake sales around the country. These days, Lamingtons are also commercially produced. However, they don't taste as good as the homemade versions.

To make these Lamingtons extra special you can fill them with fresh whipped cream and strawberry jam.

BY SYRIE WONGKAEW: thespruce.com
45 mins
Prep: 15 mins,
Cook: 30 mins
Yield: Serves 8
BY SYRIE WONGKAEW

Ingredients
2 cups of all-purpose flour
2 tsp. of baking powder
1/4 tsp. of sea salt
2 large eggs
1/2 cup of room temperature butter
3/4 cup of white sugar
1 tsp. of pure vanilla extract
1/2 cup of milk
2 cups of icing sugar
1/3 cup of cocoa powder
3 Tbsp. of butter
1/2 cup of milk
Garnish: whipped cream

Directions
1. Preheat the oven to 350F (180C). Lightly butter an 8 inch square cake tin. Set aside.
2. In a large bowl, sift together the flour, baking powder and salt. Set aside. 
3. In a separate bowl, use an electric beater to cream the butter and sugar mixture together until pale and fluffy.
4. Add the eggs one at a time to the butter/sugar mixture. Beat well after adding each egg.
5. Add the vanilla to the mixture and mix well to combine.
6. Next, use a spatula to alternately add the flour mixture and milk, in three additions, starting and finishing with the flour.
7. Spread the batter into the cake tin, making sure it's evenly spread.
8. Bake in the oven for about 30 minutes. Test the center of the cake with a toothpick and make sure it comes out clean.
9. Cool the cake in the tin for about five minutes and then invert it onto a wire rack to cool.
10. Once the cake has cooled cut it into squares of a desired size and place them in an airtight container. Pop the container in the fridge for at least two hours or even overnight.

Now for the icing. 
1. Place the icing sugar, cocoa powder, butter and milk in a heat proof bowl over a saucepan of simmering water.
2. Stir the mixture until it is smooth but still a bit thick. You don't want the liquid to get too thin otherwise the sponge cake won't absorb the coating.

Now it's time to assemble the Lamingtons. 
1. Put out some newspaper under wire racks to catch any mess. Place the cake pieces on the racks and have your chocolate icing and desiccated coconut ready.
2. Quickly coat the sponge cake on all sides in the icing mixture and then gently roll the cake in the coconut. Repeat the process.
3. The Lamingtons can be stored in an airtight container for five days.

http://www.thespruce.com/lamington-cake-recipe-256086?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=10908155&utm_term=bouncex

Strawberry-Rhubarb Ginger-Chia Jam

Ingredients
3 cups sliced fresh strawberries
1 cup sliced rhubarb stalks, thawed if frozen
1/4th cup chia seeds
1/4th cup honey
1/4th cup water
1 tbsp grated fresh ginger
1/8th teaspoon kosher salt

Directions
1. Stir together all ingredients in a sauce pan, over medium heat, stirring often, and breaking fruit into smaller pieces until juices have released and mixture is a jamlike consistency, about ten minutes.
2. Remove from heat and allow to cool completely, about one hour.
3. Spoon mixture into jars or a bowl.
4. Serve immediately or cover and refrigerate for up to two weeks.

http://www.thespruce.com/lamington-cake-recipe-256086?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=10908155&utm_term=bouncex

Gluten-Free, Dairy-Free Cauliflower Mac and Cheese

By Matthew Kadey, RD
MAKES 6 SERVINGS

Ingredients
1 large head cauliflower, cut into medium florets
3 tablespoons unsalted butter or dairy- free alternative, divided
¼ cup all-purpose gluten-free flour of choice
1¾ cups low-fat milk of choice
1 garlic clove, minced
2 cups grated cheddar cheese or dairy- free alternative*
3 cups spinach, roughly chopped
½ cup oil-packed sun-dried tomatoes, sliced
1 tablespoon fresh thyme or 1 teaspoon dried thyme
2 teaspoons Dijon-style mustard
1 teaspoon smoked paprika, optional
2 large egg yolks
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese or dairy-free alternative
½ cup gluten-free bread crumbs
Freshly ground pepper, optional
Chopped chives, optional

Directions
1. Bring a large pot of salted water to boil. Add cauliflower florets and boil until just tender, about 5 minutes. Drain, reserving ½ cup cooking liquid, and set aside.
2. Preheat oven to 350°F. Grease a 9x13-inch baking dish.
3. Melt 2 tablespoons butter in the same pot over medium heat. Whisk in flour and cook 1 minute, whisking constantly. Whisk in reserved cooking liquid, milk and garlic; cook 7 minutes or until sauce is thickened, whisking frequently. Remove from heat and stir in cheddar cheese, spinach, sun-dried tomatoes, thyme, Dijon mustard, paprika (if using) and egg yolks until cheese is melted. Fold in cauliflower. Spread mixture in prepared baking dish.
4. Microwave remaining 1 tablespoon butter in a small microwave-safe bowl on high 30 seconds or until melted. Alternatively, melt butter in a bowl in the oven as it preheats. Stir in bread crumbs and Parmesan. Sprinkle over cauliflower mixture.
5. Place pan in preheated oven and bake 30 minutes or until bubbly and bread crumbs are browned. Sprinkle with freshly ground black pepper and chopped chives, if desired. Serve hot.
Each serving contains 395 calories, 25g total fat, 14g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 135mg cholesterol, 507mg sodium, 25g carbohydrate, 5g fiber, 4g sugars, 21g protein, 14Est GL.

For Egg-Free Cauliflower Mac & Cheese:, 
1. Omit 2 egg yolks. 
2. Combine 3 tablespoons arrowroot powder or cornstarch with 3 tablespoons water. 
3. Add this mixture to cool reserved cooking liquid, milk and garlic in step 3, stirring to combine. 
4, Add this to heated flour and butter, stirring constantly until thickened. Remove from heat and stir in remaining ingredients in step 3.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Gluten-Free-Dairy-Free-Cauliflower-Mac-Cheese-4570-1.html

Pasta Packs a Punch: Look for organic gluten-free pastas made with good-for-you ingredients, like ancient grains quinoa and amaranth. Brimming with protein and fiber in every bite, these new products take ordinary noodles to impressive nutritional heights. There's no sacrifice in flavor and they stand up well to reheating. No more empty carbs!

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/issues/4_42/Ooey-Gooey-Gluten-Free-Mac-Cheese-4604-1.html?ET=livingwithout:e258012:2062369a:&st=email&s=p_grabbag030416&t=button1&omhide=true

SAVORY CAULIFLOWER WAFFLES WITH CREAMY SMASHED PEAS

These waffles are made mostly of cauliflower chopped to the fine texture of rice. They're a surprisingly delicious alternative to classic, sugary waffles. Instead of maple syrup and butter, these are topped with a creamy mixture of smashed peas, ricotta and herbed goat cheese. You can add a poached egg, a few slices of smoked salmon or any other savory topping you think would work well.

FROM AUSSIE CHEF GUY TURLAND 
Serves 4

INGREDIENTS:

For the waffles:
1 cup cauliflower florets (about 5 oz)
½ small yellow onion, very finely chopped
2 large eggs
2 oz grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
1 Tbsp chopped fresh mint
¼ cup all-purpose flour
¼ tsp baking powder
pinch of sea salt
2 Tbsp finely chopped fermented vegetables (optional)
butter or vegetable oil

For the smashed peas:
1 cup shelled fresh green peas
¼ small hot red chile pepper, seeded and finely chopped (wear plastic gloves when handling)
1 Tbsp chopped fresh dill
1 Tbsp chopped fresh mint
¼ cup ricotta
¼ cup soft fresh goat cheese
sea salt
freshly ground black pepper
1 ripe avocado, sliced
4 poached eggs (optional)
4 slices smoked or cured salmon (optional)

DIRECTIONS:

To make the topping: 
1. Pulse ingredients in a food processor until combined, or mash all ingredients together with the back of a fork.

To make the waffles: 
1. Chop the cauliflower until it resembles rice. 
2. Place in a large bowl and add the onion, eggs, cheese, mint, flour, baking powder, salt, and fermented vegetables (if desired). Whisk to combine. The batter will be thick.
3. Preheat a waffle iron and grease the inside surfaces with butter or vegetable oil. 
4. Spoon in about one-quarter of the batter and cook until golden brown, 4 to 5 minutes. Repeat to cook the remaining waffles. 
Note: Place the cooked waffles on a heatproof plate in a 250°F oven to keep warm until you're ready to serve.

http://frame.bloglovin.com/?post=5926251727&blog=3876804&frame_type=none

18-Inch Pizza Parlor Style Chicken Roll

Protein-rich chicken, creamy ricotta and a rich marinara sauce bring classic flavors to this reimagined chicken roll. There's just enough cheese to mix into the spinach and chicken filling-enough to ooze out with every bite-and it's all wrapped in a flaky puff pastry crust brushed with warming rosemary oil. No fancy pastry chef skills are needed to make this recipe or enjoy it. Each slice is about 174 calories-comparable to a piece from the pizzeria but packed with more nutrition

CALORIES174
FAT10g
CARBS12g
PROTEIN9g
Total Time 60 min 
Prep 40 min, Cook 20 min 
Servings 12 (1.5-inch slice each)
.
Ingredients
8 ounces puff pastry
1 tablespoon olive oil
4 garlic cloves, thinly sliced
1 tablespoon minced rosemary
14 ounces fresh spinach, roughly chopped
3/4 cup plain marinara sauce
6 ounces cooked, shredded chicken breast (see note below)
1/2 cup part skim ricotta cheese
1/4 cup grated part skim mozzarella cheese

Directions
1. Thaw the puff pastry by letting it stand at room temperature for about 10 minutes and preheat the oven to 450F. Have a large baking sheet handy.
2. Add oil and garlic to a large skillet and cook over low-medium heat, until garlic is fragrant and slightly golden, about 3 minutes. Be sure to stir it and watch it so that it does not burn.
3. Pour oil from the skillet into a small bowl. Add minced rosemary to the oil and let stand. Keep garlic in the skillet.
4. Add spinach to the skillet and cook over medium-high. Use tongs to toss it. Cook until just wilted, about a minute and a half (you don't want to overcook it or have a lot of liquid released). 
5. Remove from the skillet and let stand at room temperature for ten minutes.
6. While the spinach is cooling, place your puff pastry dough on a large piece of parchment paper. Roll it into a 20x8-inch rectangle. 
7. Drain any liquid released from the spinach and combine it with marinara sauce, shredded chicken breast, and ricotta cheese in a medium bowl. Stir well to combine. Drain any excess liquid out.
8. Spoon the spinach chicken mixture down the center of the puff pastry dough, leaving about 2.5 inches on each side and an inch at the top and bottom. Sprinkle the mozzarella on top.
9. Use a sharp knife to cut 1-inch diagonal strips on both sides, stemming from the filling to the edge of the dough. Fold the strips in a criss-cross pattern across the filling, pinching the edges into the dough on the other side, and tuck the top and bottom in towards the filling.
10. Pick up the edges of the parchment paper and transfer the roll to the baking sheet. 
11. Brush the rosemary oil over the top and sides. Bake at 450F until dough is lightly browned, about 15 to 17 minutes.
12. Let cool slightly before slicing into 1.5-inch pieces and serving.

HTTP://WWW.VERYWELL.COM/PIZZA-PARLOR-STYLE-CHICKEN-ROLL-4150705?UTM_CAMPAIGN=WELLFED&UTM_MEDIUM=EMAIL&UTM_SOURCE=CN_NL&UTM_CONTENT=20171012&UTM_TERM=BOUNCEX

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 6th October, 2017* by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-499669-1.html

Hope I haven't missed too much - ended up jumping around so hope I managed to read all the pages! Especially as I don't seem to have much here.

*Sugarsugar's* DGD Penelope has been admitted to hospital with bronchiolitis. Now home and seems to be doing OK.

*Railyn's* DH is now in rehab awaiting long term care. Marilyn while knowing it is the right thing to do is struggling with it all - naturally.

*Swedenme's* DH decided to help with the painting - and fell. Bruised hip but otherwise seems OK.

*Lurker* has an appointment for the MRI for her arm issues next Wednesday.

*Budasha* had a pancreatitis attack during the week but has now recovered.

*Busyworkerbee* has such a bad cough that she is wondering if she is the dog barking at night that the neighbours are complaining about.

*Gwen's* youngest DGS broke a thumb playing baseball a couple of weeks ago - out for rest on the season.

*Grandmasherry* had a new DGS born this week. Induced early but an OK weight. Problems with the epidural for the mother. Both now seem to be doing OK.

*Kate's* DB is attending hospital for physio and today they had him standing using a leg support.

PHOTOS
12 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for Swedenme
14 - *Bonnie* - Perfectly matching socks for DS
16 - *Swedenme* - Balloons over Durham Cathedral
17 - *Poledra* - Hand dyed yarn
20 - *SharonScheller* - Abe Lincoln's house / State Capital of Illinois
21 - *SharonScheller* - Abe Lincoln's house / library / childhood home
30 - *Machriste* - Turkey relish platter
31 - *SharonScheller* - Springfield train station / Ponds cream
32 - *Kate* - Thanksgiving card for Canada
36 - *Swedenme* - Snowman baby set
41 - *Pacer* - Painted pillowcases / Mars Cheese Castle
42 - *Fan* - Outfits for modelling
46 - *Poledra* - 1 Moon & Star beaded sock completed
51 - *Tami* - Toddler's hat
57 - *Lurker* - Fan - our model!
67 - *Poledra* - Kitchen island
68 -*Darowil* - Smocked dress for Elizabeth
70 - *Bonnie* - Snow!
81 - *Swedenme* - Baby coat

CRAFTS
20 - *Rookie* - Stretchy bind off (link)
21 - *Poledra* - Squid chart socks (link)
25 - *Bonnie* - Schachenmayr - regia Pairfect (link)
25 - *Sam* - Regia Pairfect (link)
28 - *Poledra* - Regia Pairfect on Etsy (link)
30 - *Sorlenna* - Octopus sweater (link)
50 - *Cashmeregma* - Free Kollage Sonix Circular Needles (link)
68 - *Darowil* - Girl's cardigan (links)
68 - *Rookie* - Various girl's cardigans (links)
69 - *Gwen* - Bolero (link)
70 - *Bonnie* - Bolero jackets (links)
72 - *Kimmyz* - Various girl's cardigans (links)
72 - *Sam* - Girl's cardigan (link)

SAM'S RECIPES are on page......
*1, 6, 16, 26, 39, 51 and 72 *

RECIPES
2 - *Krestiekrew* - Homemade brown sugar (link)
17 - *Bonnie* - Quick German recipes
26 - *Budasha* - Prime rib rub
64 - *Tami* - Apple pie filling

OTHERS
14 - *Sorlenna* - Lottie Dottie chicken at the balloon festival (link)
17 - *Bonnie* - Highland cattle calves (link)
29 - *Poledra* - Rugelach (link)
48 - *Swedenme* - Funny
59 - *Gwen* - John C. Campbell Folk School (link)
60 - *Poledra* - Eric Clapton (link)
66 - *Poledra* - Guitar players using a slide (links)
67 - *Sam* - Guns found in carry on luggage (link)
72 - *Poledra* - Massage cushion (link)
86 - *Sam* - Kitchen island (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good that everything is underway again for the new week- I have just got off the phone- talking for an hour with cousin Karen in Glasgow- she does tend to rattle on! But she is a tremendously good hearted soul- I stayed with them for the best part of the two months I was in Scotland in 2011. which reminds me the 5th year anniversary has been and gone for my finding, and signing up to KP. What a transformation that has brought in my life!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good that everything is underway again for the new week- I have just got off the phone- talking for an hour with cousin Karen in Glasgow- she does tend to rattle on! But she is a tremendously good hearted soul- I stayed with them for the best part of the two months I was in Scotland in 2011. which reminds me the 5th year anniversary has been and gone for my finding, and signing up to KP. What a transformation that has brought in my life!


You made me realise that my 5 year anniversary has just gone past too, Julie! We must have joined within weeks of each other and like you I never thought then what a big part this place would play in my life. Here's to us all!!

Edit - Julie, it's *six* years.....doesn't time pass when you are enjoying yourself!! :sm09:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful day here in Texas. We are 90 degrees, but very low humidity and so glad the days of 102 degrees are gone. We have had some cooler days with two mornings in the 60's which were lovely. A reminder to get flu shots before that nasty season appears. Wishing all a restful weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, Sam & ladies, for the wonderful start. Julie, you have also enriched our lives here on the KTP. Glad to have become members here and connected with so many family/friends. Its a great place to "land" and great folks to chat with in good times and in bad.

Headed out on our "date"! TTYL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> You made me realise that my 5 year anniversary has just gone past too, Julie! We must have joined within weeks of each other and like you I never thought then what a big part this place would play in my life. Here's to us all!!
> 
> Edit - Julie, it's *six* years.....doesn't time pass when you are enjoying yourself!! :sm09:


Golly I did not do the maths until you pointed that out! Six years it is!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I made it to page 1. Sam, what a variety of recipes. That Greek soup sounds interesting...never heard of it before.

Summary ladies, thank you. It's been 6 years for me too. I can hardly believe it's been that long. You have become an important part of my daily life and I'm thankful for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies just popping in before i go to bed . Im sat here trying not to laugh as mishka and youngest son are having a bit of a dispute over whose bed it is , she was laid at the side of his bed when he came in from work , he got in his bed about 10 minutes ago and realised he hadnt brushed his teeth so out he got , when hes got back to his bed mishka is laid there with head on pillow and eyes shut ignoring him telling her to get down , finally got down but is now telling him off ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad you found us. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Good that everything is underway again for the new week- I have just got off the phone- talking for an hour with cousin Karen in Glasgow- she does tend to rattle on! But she is a tremendously good hearted soul- I stayed with them for the best part of the two months I was in Scotland in 2011. which reminds me the 5th year anniversary has been and gone for my finding, and signing up to KP. What a transformation that has brought in my life!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture of both of you - gwen you look terrific - the new gwen. don't forget your knitting. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Sam & ladies, for the wonderful start. Julie, you have also enriched our lives here on the KTP. Glad to have become members here and connected with so many family/friends. Its a great place to "land" and great folks to chat with in good times and in bad.
> 
> Headed out on our "date"! TTYL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute my dogs always slept with me. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in before i go to bed . Im sat here trying not to laugh as mishka and youngest son are having a bit of a dispute over whose bed it is , she was laid at the side of his bed when he came in from work , he got in his bed about 10 minutes ago and realised he hadnt brushed his teeth so out he got , when hes got back to his bed mishka is laid there with head on pillow and eyes shut ignoring him telling her to get down , finally got down but is now telling him off ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Sam & ladies, for the wonderful start. Julie, you have also enriched our lives here on the KTP. Glad to have become members here and connected with so many family/friends. Its a great place to "land" and great folks to chat with in good times and in bad.
> 
> Headed out on our "date"! TTYL!


I agree whole heartedly, I joined KP in 2011 also, and via that met Julie and all of you.
Gwen that is a lovely photo of you both, you are a great looking couple.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a while back we were talking about apple pie - and how to make the filling. this recipe popped up in today's email - i think it sounds really good - at least you can control the amount of sugar used. --- sam

Homemade Apple Pie Filling

This easy recipe takes just a few minutes and tastes so much better than canned pie filling! Keep it in your freezer for when you want pie filling ASAP!

TOTAL TIME: 30 minutes plus chill time
PREP TIME: 15 minutes
COOK TIME: 15 minutes
Makes 6 cups

INGREDIENTS:
4 cups apples (peeled, cored, and diced)
Juice of 1/2 a lemon
3 cups water
1 1/3 cups granulated sugar
1/3 cup cornstarch
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg

DIRECTIONS:
1. Place apples in a large bowl and toss with lemon juice.
2. Place water, sugar, cornstarch, cinnamon, salt, and nutmeg in a medium saucepan. 
3. Stir to combine then bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring often. 
4. Once the mixture boils, boil it for two minutes. 
5. Add the apples, turn to a simmer, and cover. 
6. Cook, stirring often, until the apples soften, about 5-8 minutes.
7. Pour into jars to cool to room temperature then cover and refrigerate. The mixture will thicken more as it cools.

Note: Store in an airtight freezable container for up to one month, or in the refrigerator for no more than 5 days.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Yield: 6 cups, Serving Size: 1/2 cup - Amount Per Serving: Calories: 133 - Sodium: 50mg - Carbohydrates: 33g - Fiber: 2g - Sugar: 28g

http://www.crazyforcrust.com/homemade-apple-pie-filling/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Homemade+Apple+Pie+Filling+by+Crazy+for+Crust&utm_campaign=20171011_m142031747_Daily+RSS+Feed+for+http%3A%2F%2Fcrazyforcrust_com%2Ffeed&utm_term=Homemade+Apple+Pie+Filling


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in before i go to bed . Im sat here trying not to laugh as mishka and youngest son are having a bit of a dispute over whose bed it is , she was laid at the side of his bed when he came in from work , he got in his bed about 10 minutes ago and realised he hadnt brushed his teeth so out he got , when hes got back to his bed mishka is laid there with head on pillow and eyes shut ignoring him telling her to get down , finally got down but is now telling him off ????


LOL, thanks for the giggle, Sonja- I can just picture this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and we are so glad you found us. --- sam


Thank you Sam! Took me a few months to get the courage to look at the Tea Party- I thought it was an actual one being held somewhere in the world, Dave was a real character!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Sam & ladies, for the wonderful start. Julie, you have also enriched our lives here on the KTP. Glad to have become members here and connected with so many family/friends. Its a great place to "land" and great folks to chat with in good times and in bad.
> 
> Headed out on our "date"! TTYL!


You are looking so good, in this new slimmed down version! And thank you for the kind words!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i miss him every day - wonder where he is and what he is doing? and how the boy is? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sam! Took me a few months to get the courage to look at the Tea Party- I thought it was an actual one being held somewhere in the world, Dave was a real character!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I agree whole heartedly, I joined KP in 2011 also, and via that met Julie and all of you.
> Gwen that is a lovely photo of you both, you are a great looking couple.


You found it in October, I see, I was the 2nd September I think, and Kate came in at the end of September. I used to get up and fiddle around on the computer in the dead of night, I remember thinking the website sounded really interesting, but did not get home till 6th October when I decided to follow it up more closely. Who would have thought Fan and I would live on the same hill!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i miss him every day - wonder where he is and what he is doing? and how the boy is? --- sam


I don't suppose we will ever find out!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You found it in October, I see, I was the 2nd September I think, and Kate came in at the end of September. I used to get up and fiddle around on the computer in the dead of night, I remember thinking the website sounded really interesting, but did not get home till 6th October when I decided to follow it up more closely. Who would have thought Fan and I would live on the same hill!?


And, I've found a fellow KP'er about 7 houses from me and of course have JackLou, Teddy Bear and CMaliza close by. Has anyone heard from Carol? I know the last we spoke she was travelling to Springfield where DGD is. Missed her at KAP.

I must have been an early "adopter" by joining in January. I'm not sure when I started at the Tea Party and it's not important - just glad I did.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

First, great pic of Gwen and DH.

Have today off, traffic control not needed on site, so having lazy start to day.

Will be clearing a few untidy plants from garden, prep to putting in a screen of bird of paradise and gingers.

Then will be looking at a 250cc scooter a friend has. Am planning on buying it, only need to negotiate price. So should have wheels by next week. Looking forward to the freedom of being able to go places away from public transport routes.

Talk later


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Sam & ladies, for the wonderful start. Julie, you have also enriched our lives here on the KTP. Glad to have become members here and connected with so many family/friends. Its a great place to "land" and great folks to chat with in good times and in bad.
> 
> Headed out on our "date"! TTYL!


Great picture of the two of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in before i go to bed . Im sat here trying not to laugh as mishka and youngest son are having a bit of a dispute over whose bed it is , she was laid at the side of his bed when he came in from work , he got in his bed about 10 minutes ago and realised he hadnt brushed his teeth so out he got , when hes got back to his bed mishka is laid there with head on pillow and eyes shut ignoring him telling her to get down , finally got down but is now telling him off ????


How funny!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You found it in October, I see, I was the 2nd September I think, and Kate came in at the end of September. I used to get up and fiddle around on the computer in the dead of night, I remember thinking the website sounded really interesting, but did not get home till 6th October when I decided to follow it up more closely. Who would have thought Fan and I would live on the same hill!?


It really is a small world. I know there is a knitter on here from Welland but I have never met her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i miss him every day - wonder where he is and what he is doing? and how the boy is? --- sam


I hope he pops in to have a look now and then.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Sam & ladies, for the wonderful start. Julie, you have also enriched our lives here on the KTP. Glad to have become members here and connected with so many family/friends. Its a great place to "land" and great folks to chat with in good times and in bad.
> 
> Headed out on our "date"! TTYL!


Hope you are both enjoying your date night. Gwen you look stunning, you are a very handsome couple that's for sure.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Great recipes Sam, I really love Lamington's, brings back memories from my childhood, my mother made these and I remember they never lasted long in our house. Well nothing really did especially with 7 children, lol!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Sam & ladies, for the wonderful start. Julie, you have also enriched our lives here on the KTP. Glad to have become members here and connected with so many family/friends. Its a great place to "land" and great folks to chat with in good times and in bad.
> 
> Headed out on our "date"! TTYL!


Wahooo....You go girl! You look so beautiful for your night out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week. Greek soup sounds tempting.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thank you for the great recipes.

Darowil and Kate, thank you for keeping us up-to-date. I enjoyed reading the summary and going back and seeing some of the photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I've found a fellow KP'er about 7 houses from me and of course have JackLou, Teddy Bear and CMaliza close by. Has anyone heard from Carol? I know the last we spoke she was travelling to Springfield where DGD is. Missed her at KAP.
> 
> I must have been an early "adopter" by joining in January. I'm not sure when I started at the Tea Party and it's not important - just glad I did.


I have a suspicion that there are more knitters in the States than out here. Plus I know knitters who have never adjusted to the computer world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It really is a small world. I know there is a knitter on here from Welland but I have never met her.


Maybe you should reach out to her, Liz!?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First, great pic of Gwen and DH.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thank you for the great recipes.
> 
> Darowil and Kate, thank you for keeping us up-to-date. I enjoyed reading the summary and going back and seeing some of the photos.


Jacques Pepin just posted on FB that he likes cooking to jazz and posted a song by Dave Brubeck. Another poster mentioned their favorite artist so I posted one of Bill's YouTube videos for Jacques to check out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Sam & ladies, for the wonderful start. Julie, you have also enriched our lives here on the KTP. Glad to have become members here and connected with so many family/friends. Its a great place to "land" and great folks to chat with in good times and in bad.
> 
> Headed out on our "date"! TTYL!


You two look great! Enjoy your evening.

Thanks for the new week everyone.

Kate, good to hear your DB is doing so well.

Sassafras, still praying for your DD and all in the fire danger.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in before i go to bed . Im sat here trying not to laugh as mishka and youngest son are having a bit of a dispute over whose bed it is , she was laid at the side of his bed when he came in from work , he got in his bed about 10 minutes ago and realised he hadnt brushed his teeth so out he got , when hes got back to his bed mishka is laid there with head on pillow and eyes shut ignoring him telling her to get down , finally got down but is now telling him off ????


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First, great pic of Gwen and DH.
> 
> ...


Hope your cough is better. Enjoy your day off.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

The rabbits love all the carpet in the RV. Lots of traction! They aren't as full of energy tonight. We had a nice morning at the festival. Came back to camp for lunch and then took an unplanned nap! Decided when I woke up we would take a ride instead of going back to the festival. Had supper out and stopped for ice cream on the way home. It's been a nice sunny day and quite warm. We are to get rain Sunday ???? 90-100% chance just when our favorite entertainment for the weekend is to be. We are hoping that it won't be too muddy when it's time to leave Monday morning. 

I've been on KP since March of 2011, but here on the tea party for 4 years I think. I know I've been to 4 knit-a-paloozas. And I was only here a few months before the first one I went to. I am so glad I found you all! I did stop in a few times when Dave was here, but not often.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you look so beautiful!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you for your prayers. All northern Californians can use prayers. I didn’t realize you took your bunnies in your RV. Fun. Hope it isn’t muddy on Monday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again & Kate & Margaret for the summaries.
Sonja, I can just picture your DS & Mishka????????
Gwen, great picture of you & DH

It seems most of us joined in 2011 but I was late. I’m sure glad I found KP & eventually KTP, it’s been great getting to “know” all of you & meet Jackie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I came across this in my email today, in case anyone needs more on their to-do list????

http://windingtheskein.com/7-free-knitting-patterns-for-toddler-sweaters/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Having gone through the recipes at last, just want to point out this has to be another case of disputed ownership re: Lamingtons: every Kiwi cook worth her salt when we first got here prided herself on her Lamingtons, the lightness of her home made sponge cake base, and dedication in waiting the 24 hours before cutting the slab into oblongs. Our neighbour at Rotokawa, Mrs Bestic really excelled with hers!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I love Greek lemon egg soup! Thanks Sam. I have used a recipe from my New York Times cookbook. 

I have had a heck of a week dealing with a failing freezer. Finally had one delivered today about 4 pm. By 7 pm it was already down to 9 degrees F. Whew. Our chef made a valiant effort to change her menus to try to use up as much as possible. We still had to discard some food. Hate that!

Had coffee this am with older daughter and am going to an art exhibit tomorrow afternoon with the younger one; I love my kids.

Saw Victoria and Abdul this past week. A good movie. Enjoy your weekend, everyone. 

Gwen, you look terrific!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great picture, Gwen. 

Thanks for the opening and summary once again, Sam and crew. I made focaccia today and did a little crocheting. My crown was a flop (literally! The points wouldn't stand up), so I made another using crocodile stitch that I like much better. I had a sparkly button so added that and bordered it with silver sparkly yarn. I think I have all the things ready to go. Will try to post pictures tomorrow. Then decided to try another pattern with crocodile stitch for mitts and finished one. I'm using the leftover yarn from my Gansey.

Off to bed now for me. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are some cute sweaters. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I came across this in my email today, in case anyone needs more on their to-do list????
> 
> http://windingtheskein.com/7-free-knitting-patterns-for-toddler-sweaters/


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Evening all, just had a wonderful surprise delivery. Our adopted family Nicole Mike and 3 kids have been fishing today and dropped us off 2 nice big snappers.
So we have 4 good sized fillets to enjoy for dinner tomorrow night. Stu just finished filleting them, so kitchen is rather scaly and ocean smelling, but it’s a good clean smell we love. yum!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I love Greek lemon egg soup! Thanks Sam. I have used a recipe from my New York Times cookbook.
> 
> I have had a heck of a week dealing with a failing freezer. Finally had one delivered today about 4 pm. By 7 pm it was already down to 9 degrees F. Whew. Our chef made a valiant effort to change her menus to try to use up as much as possible. We still had to discard some food. Hate that!
> 
> ...


I am hoping to see Victoria and Abdul- but may have to travel to find a cinema still screening it- bit short of cash for travel, because of Wednesday's MRI.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou Sam and ladies for starting us off this week. It was a lovely sunny Spring day today and I spent a couple of hours in the garden again. My garden bin is nearly full. Still some more to do out the front...maybe tomorrow if its a nice day again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou Sam and ladies for starting us off this week. It was a lovely sunny Spring day today and I spent a couple of hours in the garden again. My garden bin is nearly full. Still some more to do out the front...maybe tomorrow if its a nice day again.


We also had a good sunny day, not sure what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Sam & ladies, for the wonderful start. Julie, you have also enriched our lives here on the KTP. Glad to have become members here and connected with so many family/friends. Its a great place to "land" and great folks to chat with in good times and in bad.
> 
> Headed out on our "date"! TTYL!


What a gorgeous photo! you both look great. :sm11: Gwen you look just amazing and always so bubbly happy. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly I did not do the maths until you pointed that out! Six years it is!


Wow 6 years Julie and Kate... :sm11: It is just wonderful that we have our TP friends to chat with and share our lives with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow 6 years Julie and Kate... :sm11: It is just wonderful that we have our TP friends to chat with and share our lives with.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Sam & ladies, for the wonderful start. Julie, you have also enriched our lives here on the KTP. Glad to have become members here and connected with so many family/friends. Its a great place to "land" and great folks to chat with in good times and in bad.
> 
> Headed out on our "date"! TTYL!


What a lovely picture of you and your husband Gwen, i hope you both had a great time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> very cute my dogs always slept with me. --- sam


Midhka is just way to big, and a fidget


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL, thanks for the giggle, Sonja- I can just picture this!


It was funny she muttered all the way down the stairs , stared at husband who let her up on the couch with him


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sam and the ladies for a great start. Gwen that is a wonderful photo of you both. I hope you had a great time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny she muttered all the way down the stairs , stared at husband who let her up on the couch with him


Mishka really is such a character!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I've found a fellow KP'er about 7 houses from me and of course have JackLou, Teddy Bear and CMaliza close by. Has anyone heard from Carol? I know the last we spoke she was travelling to Springfield where DGD is. Missed her at KAP.
> 
> I must have been an early "adopter" by joining in January. I'm not sure when I started at the Tea Party and it's not important - just glad I did.


Im one of the babies of the family joined the tea party just after christmas 2015 , thought you would all tell me to clear off but I'm so glad you didnt ????and its to late now ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First, great pic of Gwen and DH.
> 
> ...


Hope you get it for a good price Heather , did you sort out the barking problem? , do hope so


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Too long for me to wait for the new Digest- it is gone 9p.m., and I need to lie down. Have fun everyone while I get some rest!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You made me realise that my 5 year anniversary has just gone past too, Julie! We must have joined within weeks of each other and like you I never thought then what a big part this place would play in my life. Here's to us all!!
> 
> Edit - Julie, it's *six* years.....doesn't time pass when you are enjoying yourself!! :sm09:


I was just going to comment on the maths skills of the two of you. :sm02:

Well here I am- was. David is ready to eat to off we go! Just need to heat up the other nights left overs. And I did know he wouldn't be long. Just expected his 15 minutes to be 30 not 15. Twice in an hour he has tricked me by getting his timing right.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We also had a good sunny day, not sure what tomorrow will bring!


Here's hoping the rain has gone for you for now....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Sam & ladies, for the wonderful start. Julie, you have also enriched our lives here on the KTP. Glad to have become members here and connected with so many family/friends. Its a great place to "land" and great folks to chat with in good times and in bad.
> 
> Headed out on our "date"! TTYL!


Lovely photo!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in before i go to bed . Im sat here trying not to laugh as mishka and youngest son are having a bit of a dispute over whose bed it is , she was laid at the side of his bed when he came in from work , he got in his bed about 10 minutes ago and realised he hadnt brushed his teeth so out he got , when hes got back to his bed mishka is laid there with head on pillow and eyes shut ignoring him telling her to get down , finally got down but is now telling him off ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Beautiful day here in Texas. We are 90 degrees, but very low humidity and so glad the days of 102 degrees are gone. We have had some cooler days with two mornings in the 60's which were lovely. A reminder to get flu shots before that nasty season appears. Wishing all a restful weekend.


Good to see you here- how are things going?

And if down here is any guide you are in for a nasty flu season, this has been the worst for a long time. Only a few weeks they were still saying have the immunisation despite the end of the normal season approaching.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Sam & ladies, for the wonderful start. Julie, you have also enriched our lives here on the KTP. Glad to have become members here and connected with so many family/friends. Its a great place to "land" and great folks to chat with in good times and in bad.
> 
> Headed out on our "date"! TTYL!


Looking good- shows the weight loss well. Did you stick to your diet or ignore it for the night. Why I love my diet don't need to worry about this on non fasting days. But then again you have lost a lot more weight quicker than me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in before i go to bed . Im sat here trying not to laugh as mishka and youngest son are having a bit of a dispute over whose bed it is , she was laid at the side of his bed when he came in from work , he got in his bed about 10 minutes ago and realised he hadnt brushed his teeth so out he got , when hes got back to his bed mishka is laid there with head on pillow and eyes shut ignoring him telling her to get down , finally got down but is now telling him off ????


Love the vision of her lying there head on the pillow- did she get under the covers as well? Now what a sight that would be. :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sam! Took me a few months to get the courage to look at the Tea Party- I thought it was an actual one being held somewhere in the world, Dave was a real character!


I joined in the second week- but was really nervous about doing so. Wondered if it was a set group that I shouldn't be joining. Can't imagine what my life would be without you all. KP to some extent but here mostly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Great recipes Sam, I really love Lamington's, brings back memories from my childhood, my mother made these and I remember they never lasted long in our house. Well nothing really did especially with 7 children, lol!


I knew I was going to respond to Sam but couldn't remember what. Lamingtons. I have to disagree about the nicest ones being home made. the nicest are made about 15 minute walk from me- I rarely go in as they are the best lamingtons I have ever had and I need to avoid eating too many. Fortunately while you can buy coffee there they only have a coupe of benches out the front with no tables so not a relaxing place to have a coffee and lamington.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I came across this in my email today, in case anyone needs more on their to-do list????
> 
> http://windingtheskein.com/7-free-knitting-patterns-for-toddler-sweaters/


A couple of lovly ones there- I really don't need more (well except that last week I didn't have what I wanted despite all I have!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam. We had a wonderful time and I was pleasantly surprised that I actually LIKED the music performed live; not my favorite genre but she sounds much better in person. Also, the opening band was very good and more my type of music. The food was fantastic! I had grilled salmon, kimchi, and a salad with jalapeno vinaigrette. The restaurant makes all their sauces and dressings in house and I want to try to make my own jalapeno viaigrette;
it was awesome tasting with just the right kick from the jalapenos. (which I had never had before). Absolutely in love with kimchi and now want to learn to make it myself. And yes, I did take my knitting and had a very good time listening to the bands and knitting away. I should have taken a picture of the place but forgot but we sat outside on the most comfortable, tall wrought iron chairs that had the perfect rolled pillows for your lower back and also a dense pillow for the seat portion and the weather was perfect. I'll try to swing by there one day this next week and take a picture to show you the outside area. 


thewren said:


> what a great picture of both of you - gwen you look terrific - the new gwen. don't forget your knitting. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Fan.


Fan said:


> I agree whole heartedly, I joined KP in 2011 also, and via that met Julie and all of you.
> Gwen that is a lovely photo of you both, you are a great looking couple.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think this was in the daily digest a few days ago (may be wrong) but just in case you didn't see it this is for you Sonja and others that have dogs. It sure fits our house!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It's been about a month since I talked with her. She has been very busy helping take care of the grandbaby (Naomi) traveling between her home,
the lake house and the baby's home which I think is in Springfield now. Also back in Sept. (if I remember correctly) had lots of compay at the lake house.


RookieRetiree said:


> And, I've found a fellow KP'er about 7 houses from me and of course have JackLou, Teddy Bear and CMaliza close by. Has anyone heard from Carol? I know the last we spoke she was travelling to Springfield where DGD is. Missed her at KAP.
> 
> I must have been an early "adopter" by joining in January. I'm not sure when I started at the Tea Party and it's not important - just glad I did.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Heather.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First, great pic of Gwen and DH. Good luck on the price negotiations for the scooter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Kiwifrau & Liz (and all) for the compliment. I guess we "cleaned up" pretty good for our night out!


kiwifrau said:


> Hope you are both enjoying your date night. Gwen you look stunning, you are a very handsome couple that's for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami, I am so envious of your travels in the RV. In retrospect, I wish we had kept our old one but it just was not to be. I know I wouldn't be able to take ALL the dogs with us in one but it sure would be fun to gad-about like you and Merle do. Oh well...who knows what the future holds.


tami_ohio said:


> The rabbits love all the carpet in the RV. Lots of traction! They aren't as full of energy tonight. We had a nice morning at the festival. Came back to camp for lunch and then took an unplanned nap! Decided when I woke up we would take a ride instead of going back to the festival. Had supper out and stopped for ice cream on the way home. It's been a nice sunny day and quite warm. We are to get rain Sunday ???? 90-100% chance just when our favorite entertainment for the weekend is to be. We are hoping that it won't be too muddy when it's time to leave Monday morning.
> 
> I've been on KP since March of 2011, but here on the tea party for 4 years I think. I know I've been to 4 knit-a-paloozas. And I was only here a few months before the first one I went to. I am so glad I found you all! I did stop in a few times when Dave was here, but not often.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much Joy.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, you look so beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Machriste. I hate that you had freezer problems and lost some of the food. I still would like to get a small freezer again.


machriste said:


> I love Greek lemon egg soup! Thanks Sam. I have used a recipe from my New York Times cookbook.
> 
> I have had a heck of a week dealing with a failing freezer. Finally had one delivered today about 4 pm. By 7 pm it was already down to 9 degrees F. Whew. Our chef made a valiant effort to change her menus to try to use up as much as possible. We still had to discard some food. Hate that!
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny she muttered all the way down the stairs , stared at husband who let her up on the couch with him


She is very funny????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam. We had a wonderful time and I was pleasantly surprised that I actually LIKED the music; not my favorite genre but she sounds much better in person. Also, the opening band was very good and more my type of music. The food was fantastic! I had grilled salmon, kimchi, and a salad with jalapeno vinaigrette. The restaurant makes all their sauces and dressings in house and I want to try to make my own jalapeno viaigrette;
> it was awesome tasting with just the right kick from the jalapenos. (which I had never had before). Absolutely in love with kimchi and now want to learn to make it myself. And yes, I did take my knitting and had a very good time listening to the bands and knitting away. I should have taken a picture of the place but forgot but we sat outside on the most comfortable, tall wrought iron chairs that had the perfect rolled pillows for your lower back and also a dense pillow for the seat portion and the weather was perfect. I'll try to swing by there one day this next week and take a picture to show you the outside area.


Sounds like a very good evening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did stick to my diet. It really is pretty easy to do that when we do eat out as I've found most places will be quite accommodating and I've also found that occasional "splurges" hasn't affected my losing as long as I adhere to it (eating choices) after a splurge. I truly do enjoy the change in how I eat now and truly look at it as a life style choice instead of a "diet" per se now. I do occasionally get cravings but manage them pretty easily.



darowil said:


> Looking good- shows the weight loss well. Did you stick to your diet or ignore it for the night. Why I love my diet don't need to worry about this on non fasting days. But then again you have lost a lot more weight quicker than me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gwen, I am glad you had a good night out and your meal sounds wonderful and very healthy????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here's hoping the rain has gone for you for now....


 :sm24: But not sure!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think this was in the daily digest a few days ago (may be wrong) but just in case you didn't see it this is for you Sonja and others that have dogs. It sure fits our house!


That definitely would fit if mishka had her way ????

Glad you had a great evening ,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you for your prayers. All northern Californians can use prayers. I didn't realize you took your bunnies in your RV. Fun. Hope it isn't muddy on Monday.


We don't always. DD keeps them for us sometimes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe you should reach out to her, Liz!?


I did once and didn't get a reply.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny she muttered all the way down the stairs , stared at husband who let her up on the couch with him


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Evening all, just had a wonderful surprise delivery. Our adopted family Nicole Mike and 3 kids have been fishing today and dropped us off 2 nice big snappers.
> So we have 4 good sized fillets to enjoy for dinner tomorrow night. Stu just finished filleting them, so kitchen is rather scaly and ocean smelling, but it's a good clean smell we love. yum!


Enjoy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam. We had a wonderful time and I was pleasantly surprised that I actually LIKED the music performed live; not my favorite genre but she sounds much better in person. Also, the opening band was very good and more my type of music. The food was fantastic! I had grilled salmon, kimchi, and a salad with jalapeno vinaigrette. The restaurant makes all their sauces and dressings in house and I want to try to make my own jalapeno viaigrette;
> it was awesome tasting with just the right kick from the jalapenos. (which I had never had before). Absolutely in love with kimchi and now want to learn to make it myself. And yes, I did take my knitting and had a very good time listening to the bands and knitting away. I should have taken a picture of the place but forgot but we sat outside on the most comfortable, tall wrought iron chairs that had the perfect rolled pillows for your lower back and also a dense pillow for the seat portion and the weather was perfect. I'll try to swing by there one day this next week and take a picture to show you the outside area.


I'm so glad you had a good time and the food was delicious.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami, I am so envious of your travels in the RV. In retrospect, I wish we had kept our old one but it just was not to be. I know I wouldn't be able to take ALL the dogs with us in one but it sure would be fun to gad-about like you and Merle do. Oh well...who knows what the future holds.


You never know!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did once and didn't get a reply.


Ah, not a lot you can do then!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Evening all, just had a wonderful surprise delivery. Our adopted family Nicole Mike and 3 kids have been fishing today and dropped us off 2 nice big snappers.
> So we have 4 good sized fillets to enjoy for dinner tomorrow night. Stu just finished filleting them, so kitchen is rather scaly and ocean smelling, but it's a good clean smell we love. yum!


????????nothing tastes as good as fresh caught fish


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think this was in the daily digest a few days ago (may be wrong) but just in case you didn't see it this is for you Sonja and others that have dogs. It sure fits our house!


????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad you decided to stay. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Im one of the babies of the family joined the tea party just after christmas 2015 , thought you would all tell me to clear off but I'm so glad you didnt ????and its to late now ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you had a good time gwen - and being able to sit outside was certainly a plus. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam. We had a wonderful time and I was pleasantly surprised that I actually LIKED the music performed live; not my favorite genre but she sounds much better in person. Also, the opening band was very good and more my type of music. The food was fantastic! I had grilled salmon, kimchi, and a salad with jalapeno vinaigrette. The restaurant makes all their sauces and dressings in house and I want to try to make my own jalapeno viaigrette;
> it was awesome tasting with just the right kick from the jalapenos. (which I had never had before). Absolutely in love with kimchi and now want to learn to make it myself. And yes, I did take my knitting and had a very good time listening to the bands and knitting away. I should have taken a picture of the place but forgot but we sat outside on the most comfortable, tall wrought iron chairs that had the perfect rolled pillows for your lower back and also a dense pillow for the seat portion and the weather was perfect. I'll try to swing by there one day this next week and take a picture to show you the outside area.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> and we are so glad you decided to stay. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you had a good time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 14 October '17

Warm and muggy today. I'm alone for the weekend. The boys are all farmed out - bailee is staying with a girlfriend. Heidi recovered a platform rocker for Alexis so she and Gary delivered it today. They are spending the rest of the weekend in Toledo. I think it is great - they need a getaway once in a while.

Blanco will no doubt spend the weekend with me. I need to go over and grab some dog food for him. He is one dog that will not get on the bed for some reason. He will knock my knitting bags off the couch and crawl up there - and he has been known to just lay on them. lol

CROCKPOT ORANGE CHICKEN

This Crockpot Orange Chicken is better than take out! It tastes better, is so much healthier, and is ridiculously easy to make. Orange chicken for the win!

Prep Time: 5 mins
Cook Time: 5 hr
Total Time: hr 5 mins
Serves: 4 people

Ingredients
2 pounds uncooked boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup freshly squeezed orange juice
1/4 cup brown sugar packed
1/4 cup honey
1/2 cup rice vinegar
1/2 cup soy sauce
2 cloves garlic minced or pressed
1-2 tablespoons grated orange zest
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes or more to taste (we used 3 teaspoons)
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 cup cornstarch

Optional Toppings
Green onion thinly sliced
Cilantro chopped
Sesame seeds

Instructions
1. Grease your crockpot with cooking spray.
2. Whisk together sauce ingredients: broth, orange juice, brown sugar, honey, vinegar, soy sauce, garlic, orange zest, red pepper flakes, ground ginger and black pepper.
3. Pour half the sauce into crockpot.
4. Place chicken into crockpot.
5. Pour the rest of the sauce over the chicken.
6. Place the lid on and cook on LOW for 4 hours or HIGH for 2 hours.
7. Remove chicken from crockpot and set aside.
8. Whisk the cornstarch into the sauce until well combined.
9. Place chicken back into crockpot and cover.
10. Cook for an additional 30 mins on HIGH (if you cooked on HIGH before) or 1 hour on HIGH (if you cooked on low before).
11. Remove chicken, cut into chunks, then stir back into sauce.
12. Serve with your choice of rice and additional toppings and enjoy!

http://showmetheyummy.com/crockpot-orange-chicken/?tl_inbound=1&tl_target_all=1&tl_period_type=3&utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Crockpot+Orange+Chicken&utm_campaign=SMTY+Daily+RSS+Email

Hawaiian Huli Huli Chicken

Huli Huli Chicken is marinated in intensely sweet and savory huli huli sauce and then grilled. In Hawaii, it's often cooked on a rotisserie over an open fire, but it's entirely possible to make perfectly delicious versions on a home grill. The kick of red pepper flakes or hot sauce is most certainly is not traditional, but this sauce almost begs to be played with and personalized. This recipe doubles or triples just fine for parties

Prep: 10 mins,
Cook: 40 mins
Yield: Serves 4 to 6
BY MOLLY WATSON | THESPRUCE.COM

Ingredients
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 tablespoons dry sherry
2 tablespoons ketchup
1 1-inch piece fresh ginger
1 clove garlic
2 teaspoons toasted sesame oil (optional)
1/2 teaspoon Worchestershire sauce (optional)
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes or 1 teaspoon hot sauce (optional)
1 or 2 chickens or equivalent chicken pieces (around 6 pounds total)
Lemon wedges (optional)

Directions
1. Combine the brown sugar, soy sauce, sherry, and ketchup in medium bowl. 
2. Peel and mince or grate the ginger and the garlic and add them to the sauce. Add the sesame oil, Worchestershire, and/or pepper flakes or hot sauce, if you like.
3. In a large bowl or sealable plastic bags, marinate the chicken(s) for at least an hour and up to overnight.
4. Prepare a gas or charcoal grill for indirect heat. For gas: Turn all burners on high and close the lid. When temperature inside the grill reaches 400°F, turn off one burner. The area over the turned-off burner is the indirect heat section. For charcoal: light 4 to 5 dozen briquettes and let them burn until covered with ash, about 30 minutes. Mound them to one side of the grill. The area over the section cleared of coals is the indirect heat section. Brush grill with vegetable oil.

For whole chicken(s): 
1. Set the chicken(s) breast-side up on the indirect heat section of the grill. 
2. Close the lid and cook until the chicken is well browned and cooked through, the legs should feel very loose in the joints and/or a meat thermometer should read 160°F when inserted into the joint between the thigh and the body of the bird (it will finish cooking up to 165°F as it rests). Small birds tend to take at least 40 minutes, larger birds can require up to an hour or more - it all depends on the exact grill, size of chickens, and more.

For chicken pieces: 
1. Set the chicken skin-side down on the indirect heat section of the grill. Close the lid if using a gas grill. Cook 15 minutes. Turn the chicken over, closing the lid again if you're using a gas grill, and cook 10 minutes. 
2. Move the chicken to the direct heat section and cook, turning once, until the skin is brown and crispy, about 5 minutes. Pay close attention: any dripping fat or marinade catches fire easily. You may want to keep a spray bottle of water nearby to douse flames. Test the chicken pieces for doneness by cutting into the center of a larger piece. It should be slightly pink (it will finish cooking while it rests). If the center is very pink, return the chicken to the indirect heat section and cook another 5 minutes.
3. Let the chicken pieces rest at least 10 minutes before serving, whole birds need closer to 30 minutes. Serve hot, warm, or at room temperature.

http://www.thespruce.com/huli-huli-chicken-2216619?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=10908179&utm_term=bouncex

Simple Whole Wheat Bread

This easy one-rise bread is ready in 90 minutes! It's soft and perfect for French toast and sandwiches. I also use it to make rolls. Make sure the egg and oil are at room temperature and be sure to aerate your flour before measuring. No mixer? Just mix it in a bowl by hand but knead longer, about 150 turns. (This recipe also works with all white flour) - Jenny Jones

Author: Jenny Jones | JennyCanCook.com
Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 30 minutes
Total Time: 1 hour, 30 minutes
Makes: One loaf

Ingredients:
2 cups (240 gms) whole wheat flour
1/2 cup (60 gms) bread flour or all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons (1 packet / 7 grams) instant yeast (or active dry yeast)
2 Tablespoons sugar (or honey but add honey after the milk)
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup (240 mL) 1% milk, heated to 120-130° F for instant yeast (or 110-120°F for active dry)
2 Tablespoons (30 mL) olive oil (or any vegetable oil)
1 egg
about 1/4 cup additional bread flour

Instructions:
1. Place flours, yeast, sugar & salt in a large mixing bowl.
2. Stir in milk, followed by oil and egg.
3. Beat on high for 2 minutes.
4. On low speed add about 1/4 cup bread flour until dough forms a mass.
5. Place dough on floured surface and knead 50 turns.
6. Cover and let rest 10 minutes.
7. Shape dough into a loaf and place in a greased 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 x 2 3/4-inch loaf pan.
8. Cover and let rise in a warm spot until it's one inch taller than the pan, about 35 minutes.
9. Meantime, preheat oven to 375° F.
10. Bake for 30 minutes. After the first 15 minutes, I cover the top of the loaf with a foil tent to prevent over-browning.

http://www.jennycancook.com/recipes/simple-whole-wheat-bread/

Marmalade Chicken

Orange marmalade and freshly grated orange zest make a deliciously tangy sauce for quick-cooking chicken tenders. Serve with brown rice.

4 servings

Ingredients
1 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth
2 tablespoons red-wine vinegar
2 tablespoons orange marmalade
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1 teaspoon cornstarch
1 pound chicken tenders, (see Note)
½ teaspoon kosher salt
¼ teaspoon freshly ground pepper
6 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided 
2 large shallots, minced
1 teaspoon freshly grated orange zest

Preparation
1. Whisk broth, vinegar, marmalade, mustard and cornstarch in a medium bowl.
2. Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper. 
3. Heat 4 teaspoons oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the chicken and cook until golden, about 2 minutes per side. Transfer to a plate and cover with foil to keep warm.
4. Add the remaining 2 teaspoons oil and shallots to the pan and cook, stirring often, until beginning to brown, about 30 seconds. 
5. Whisk the broth mixture and add it to the pan. Bring to a simmer, scraping up any browned bits. Reduce heat to maintain a simmer; cook until the sauce is slightly reduced and thickened, 30 seconds to 2 minutes. 
6. Add the chicken; return to a simmer. Cook, turning once, until the chicken is heated through, about 1 minute. Remove from the heat and stir in orange zest.
Tip: Chicken tenders are the virtually fat-free strips of rib meat typically found attached to the underside of chicken breasts. They can also be purchased separately. Four 1-ounce tenders will yield a 3-ounce cooked portion. Tenders are perfect for quick stir-fries, chicken satay or kid-friendly breaded "chicken fingers."

Nutrition information: Serving size: 3 oz. chicken & 2 Tbsp. sauce - Per serving: 227 calories; 10 g fat (2 g sat); 0 g fiber; 10 g carbohydrates; 24 g protein; 11 mcg folate; 63 mg cholesterol; 7 g sugars; 6 g added sugars; 203 IU vitamin A; 3 mg vitamin C; 22 mg calcium; 1 mg iron; 357 mg sodium; 296 mg potassium

Carbohydrate Servings: ½

Exchanges: ½ other carbohydrate, 3½ lean meat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/249828/marmalade-chicken/?did=180291&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_101217&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=180291&mid=9473556355

If I was baking this I would leave out the chocolate chips and add candied fruit - anything else but chocolate chips. Or just bake it plain.

Harvest Loaf

Ingredients:
3/4 cup butter (soft/room temp)
1 1/2 cups sugar 
4 eggs 
2 cups cooked pureed pumpkin 
3 cups flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon soda
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon cinnamon
½ teaspoon nutmeg
½ teaspoon ginger
1 cup chocolate chips
¾ cup chopped nuts (optional)

Directions
1. Prepare two 9 x 4 inch loaf pans by greasing with shortening or cooking spray, and dusting with flour.
2. Beat butter and sugar well. 
3. Beat in eggs until light and fluffy. 
4. Add pumpkin. 
5. Mix dry ingredients with spices and chocolate chips. Stir into wet mixture until combined.
6. Bake for 50 minutes at 350 F, until toothpick tests done. 
7. Cool 10 minutes in pans and then remove to cooling rack.
8. Before baking, I sprinkled some chocolate chips in a row on top. You can combine nuts and chocolate chips if you like. 
9. Once cooled, a drizzle of about 1/4 - 1/2 cup icing sugar with maybe a teaspoon of water and a drop of maple flavoring is optional. Plain is great too.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/10/harvest-loaf-flash-back.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I've never had a pomegranate so would like to try this smoothie.

Apple Pomegranate Protein Smoothie

This simple smoothie is made with fiber-rich apples, immune-supporting pomegranate, and metabolism-boosting cinnamon and ginger. You'll also find kale, which can reduce inflammation and cholesterol levels.

by JENNY SUGAR | popsugar.com

INGREDIENTS
1/2 apple
1/2 pomegranate, seeds only
1 cup kale
1 tablespoon flaxmeal
1 serving vanilla protein powder (I used Orgain, 46 grams)
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ginger (fresh or ground)
1 cup unsweetened soy milk
4 ice cubes

DIRECTIONS
1. Place ingredients in a blender and mix until smooth, about one minute.
2. Pour in a cup and enjoy!

http://www.popsugar.com/fitness/Fall-Protein-Smoothie-44137253

I hope I haven't already given you this one. I really want to try this one.

BLACK BEAN SWEET POTATO CHILI

Loaded with chili powder, chipotle peppers, cumin, beans, tomatoes and quinoa it's basically a giant party in a pot and it's addictive. Make it, enjoy it, and then take it into work for lunch the next day and make everyone jealous.

Serves 4

Ingredients
1 tablespoon plus 2 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 medium-large sweet potato, peeled and diced
1 large red onion, diced
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons chili powder
½ teaspoon ground chipotle pepper
½ teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon salt
3 ½ cups vegetable stock
1 15-ounce cans black beans, rinsed
1 14.5-ounce can diced tomatoes
½ cup dried quinoa
4 teaspoons lime juice

Serving suggestions: avocado, cilantro, crema, cheese

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Heat a large heavy bottom pot with the oil over medium high heat.
2. Add the sweet potato and onion and cook for about 5 minutes, until the onion is softened.
3. Add the garlic, chili powder, chipotle, cumin and salt and stir to combine.
4. Add the stock, tomatoes, black beans and quinoa and bring the mixture to a boil. Stir everything to combine.
5.Cover the pot and reduce the heat to maintain a gentle simmer.
6. Cook for 30-40 minutes until the quinoa is fully cooked and the sweet potatoes are soft and the entire mixture is slightly thick like a chili.
7. Add the lime juice and remove the pot from the heat. Season with salt as needed.
8. Garnish with avocado, cilantro, crema or cheese before serving.

http://whatsgabycooking.com/black-bean-sweet-potato-chili/?ct=t(RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN)

Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im one of the babies of the family joined the tea party just after christmas 2015 , thought you would all tell me to clear off but I'm so glad you didnt ????and its to late now ????


I'm so glad you joined in. I was also nervous to "speak up" the first time but as so glad I did.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, pomegranates are so good, messy to eat but delicious, my kids & GKs love them too & they are supposed to be very good for you.
Those who are migraine sufferers, a friend of DH had terrible trouble with them & was in Mexico a few years ago, someone there told him to make this drink with canary seed. He drank it twice a day for months & no more migraines, he quit taking it & they came back so he went back on it again. A bit of a bother but whatever helps. Here the link to it.

http://www.alpiste.com/faq/recipes.html

Well, better go bake something with the pumpkin I cooked, going to try a jelly roll for something different


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad you did even though you wear us out with all you do. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad you joined in. I was also nervous to "speak up" the first time but as so glad I did.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, pomegranates are so good, messy to eat but delicious, my kids & GKs love them too & they are supposed to be very good for you.
> Those who are migraine sufferers, a friend of DH had terrible trouble with them & was in Mexico a few years ago, someone there told him to make this drink with canary seed. He drank it twice a day for months & no more migraines, he quit taking it & they came back so he went back on it again. A bit of a bother but whatever helps. Here the link to it.
> 
> http://www.alpiste.com/faq/recipes.html
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. Saskatchewan found away to produce safe canary seed that doesn't cause esophageal cancer. Bravo, that is where you are from. Thought you might find this interesting, just in case people want to use grocery store canary seed. They need to purchase from the site Bonnie gave the link to or another where they know it is safe. This really makes me think that something is missing in our nutrition that may help us keep from getting the migraines?

KNOWN RISKS
Many alpiste retailers and consumers do not know the crucial difference between the traditional and new glabrous (hairless) varieties of alpiste.

Silica fibers and cancer 
Studies of the increased rates of esophageal cancer in Southern Africa, Northeastern Iran, and Northern China have indicated consumption of flour contaminated with canaryseed may be a contributor. The types of canaryseed contaminating these flours have protective hairs (spicules) on the outside of the hull made of 98% silica. The needle-like shape and tiny size of these spicules, similar to asbestos fibers, may contribute to cell damage in the throat that may lead to cancer.

New canaryseed, free of silica fibers
The University of Saskatchewan developed a new "hairless" (glabrous) variety of canaryseed, largely with the objective of reducing skin irritation for people who handle it during harvesting and processing. CDC Maria, Togo and other hairless varieties, sometimes sold under the trade name CanarioTM, do not have the canaryseed spicules at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH and I went to see the movie Victoria & Abdul and loved it. It is already gone from most theaters, so I guess to calm for most, but it was a loving, touching movie. Then we went for lunch at the Irish Pub down at the canal. Just a beautiful day. Shame it gets dark so early now but a wonderful day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> and we are so glad you did even though you wear us out with all you do. lol --- sam


Me, too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, so glad for all the ones who joined since I joined and all those who joined before me and welcomed me. I have learned so much about so many different things by talking with all of you from different parts of the world. It has been amazing. Thank you Sam and everyone. You add to my life. Sam, you are actually the one that welcomed me.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi, found these recipes today, hope someone can use them

Peppermint Shortbread Bars

Ingredients
1 cup (2 sticks) butter - room temperature
3/4 cup confectioners sugar- sifted
1 tsp vanilla extract
2 cups all-purpose flour- spooned- not scooped
1/2 tsp coarse sea salt
1/2 cup Andes peppermint crunch bits

Instructions
Preheat oven to 325 degrees.Spray 8x8 glass baking dish with cooking spray- set asideIn mixer bowl- combine butter, confectioners sugar, vanilla, flour & salt. Beat until well combined. Should look moist but not creamy
Fold in peppermint bits.Transfer to your prepared baking dish. Press down with fingers to flatten & spread out into dish.
Bake until firm & pale golden color. 35-40 minutes
Let cool on wire rack about 30 minutes before cutting & transferring to airtight container or serving.
https://www.kleinworthco.com/peppermint-shortbread-bars/ 
-------
Banana Orange Bread
by: Back For Seconds
1 1/4 cup flour
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 cup softened butter
1 large ripe banana
1/4 cup fresh orange juice
2 tsp orange zest
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla

In a large bowl mix together the dry ingredients with the butter until crumbly. In another bowl mix together the wet ingredients. Blend the two mixtures together until smooth. Pour into greased loaf pan and bake at 350* for 50-60 min or until toothpick comes out clean. Let cool in pan for 15 minutes and then remove and cool on wire rack. When ready to serve pour the glaze over bread.

Orange Vanilla Glaze

1 cup powdered sugar
1 tsp vanilla
2-4 Tbs fresh orange juice1 tsp orange zest

Mix ingredients together until desired consistency is reached. Pour over bread when ready to eat or store in the refrigerator.
---------
ORANGE PIE BARS
INGREDIENT
Spowdered sugar (for sprinkling)
GARNISH
zest of one orange
FILLING
4 eggs
1 1/3 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup fresh squeezed orange juice
4 tablespoons all purpose flour
1 heaped teaspoon baking powder
CRUST
3/4 cups cold unsalted butter (cubed)
1/3 cup powdered sugar
1 1/3 cup all purpose flour

DIRECTIONS
Crust
Step 1
Preheat oven to 350
In a medium bowl add butter, flour, and powdered sugar. Cut the butter into the flour and sugar until crumbly. Press the mixture into a greased 9x13" pan. Bake for 12 minutes.
Filling
Step 2
In a large bowl beat the eggs with orange juice and sugar. Add the flour and baking powder and mix well. Pour into baked crust and bake for 20 minutes or until edges just start to brown. Let cool to room temperature then chill in refrigerator.
Step 3
Add the zest of an orange and a sprinkling of powdered sugar just before serving.
--------
BISQUICK PIZZA DOUGH

INGREDIENTS:
2 1/8 cups biscuit mix, like Bisquick
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup flour (whole wheat or regular)
DIRECTIONS:
Mix Bisquick, flour and water. Knead and let sit in covered bowl for 1/2 hour.Roll dough and place on baking sheet (I line sheet with parchment paper).
Brush dough lightly with olive oil.
Add toppings.
Bake at 475 degrees F for 15 to 20 minutes.

Sorry my posting isn't as pretty as the wrens , but they sounded good
:sm02:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Machriste. I hate that you had freezer problems and lost some of the food. I still would like to get a small freezer again.


Keep an eye out for Best Buy, it was in the news they are closing some stores and prices might be good on a freezer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I’ve so wanted to see Victoria and Abdul. Maybe it will come here if it’s nominated for Academy award, otherwise have to wait for Amazon Prime. Glad you and Bill enjoyed it and got to have lunch at Irish pub.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, bookmarking chicken recipe page. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't print this but thought you gardeners would enjoy it. who ever thought of using epsom salts in the garden. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/epsom-salt-for-gardens?omhide=true


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a christmas idea --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-loafer-slippers?omhide=true


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your posting is perfect krestiekrew - don't ever worry about that. the 'banana orange bread' sounds really good. --- sam



krestiekrew said:


> Hi, found these recipes today, hope someone can use them
> 
> Peppermint Shortbread Bars
> Banana Orange Bread
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> your posting is perfect krestiekrew - don't ever worry about that. the 'banana orange bread' sounds really good. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> and we are so glad you did even though you wear us out with all you do. lol --- sam


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I made the pumpkin roll & since it had a shaggy edge, I HAD ???? to cut it off & taste, it’s really good

This pumpkin dessert is a favorite you'll make year after year. It's easy to freeze and serve, or perfect for holiday neighbor gifts.
SERVES: 1 ROLL
Ingredients
* 3 eggs
* 1 cup sugar
* ⅔ cup canned pumpkin
* ½ small lemon, juiced
* ¾ cup flour, siften
* 1 teaspoon baking powder
* 2 teaspoons cinnamon
* 1 teaspoon ground ginger
* ½ teaspoon nutmeg
* ½ teaspoon kosher salt
* 1 cup chopped nuts (optional)
* ½ cup powdered sugar
* Cream Cheese Spread
* 1 cup powdered sugar
* 1 8-ounce package cream cheese, softened
* 4 tablespoons soft butter
* 1 teaspoon vanilla

Instructions


1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.
2. In the bowl of a stand mixer, beat the eggs for 5 minutes, then gradually add sugar. Stir in the pumpkin and lemon juice until well blended.
3. In a medium size bowl, mix together the flour, baking powder, cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg and salt. Fold into the pumpkin mixture until just blended. Take care not to over mix the batter so it stays light. Spread the mixture onto a 10 X 15 baking sheet or jelly roll pan lined with parchment paper, leaving a ½ inch space from the sides of the pan. Top the pumpkin mixture with the chopped nuts if desired.
4. Bake for 12-15 minutes. Meanwhile, generously sift powdered sugar on a clean, fine napped dish cloth or flour sack. After removing the pumpkin cake from the oven, immediately invert onto the powdered sugar covered dish cloth. Sprinkle with more powdered sugar and roll the cake up in the dish towel. Allow to cool completely.
5. Unroll the cake. Mix the powdered sugar, cream cheese, butter and vanilla in a small bowl until smooth. Spread the cream cheese mixture evenly over the cake. Roll up again and chill. Slice into pieces and serve or freeze.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love those orange recipes yum! 
Sam I put Epsom salts round our lemon tree and it works very well.
Just bought replacement rose this morning, so will put some EP salts round it, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Krestie, the shortbread sounds good.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Keep an eye out for Best Buy, it was in the news they are closing some stores and prices might be good on a freezer.


Thanks krestiekrew. I am a house mom in a sorority at the University of Minnesota. We have a large commercial kitchen to provide meals for the thirty girls who live in the house and on Monday nights we could have as many as 147 for dinner. All our appliances and equipment must be commercial grade, most of which can only be found at a restaurant supply place. The freezer that went out is one of three freezers, and we have 4 refrigerators. (And they are all plum full!) The commercial equipment is much more expensive than household appliances. It has been a real learning experience for me. But fun!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, goodness, 6pm Saturday and I'm finally here. Yesterday was a long day, we had to go to Cheyenne to do a bit of grocery shopping and then today I had a spinning wheel class. After Christmas I'm going to buy a spinning wheel, like I need another hobby. :sm12: :sm16: 
But the wheel that I want is not too expensive, $300-400 so doable. just have to pay off the credit card first, of course then I'll have to pay it off again. lol 

I got an order for 2 pair of socks today, so I just ordered the yarn, the lady was in the coffee shop eyeing the socks I have for sale in there, but they are too big for her, she started talking to Marla and Marla told her I was right up there at the counter and would make them custom. 

David was watching fishing videos on Youtube and ended up giving himself a shock LOL, and he's still rather gobsmacked, needless to say, David has decided you must be very careful what you click on as you can end up in some strange places that have nothing to do with fishing. He thinks it was Colombia and instead of fish it was donkeys. :sm06: 
But needless to say I was laughing my butt off while he was telling me where fishing videos took him. :sm23: :sm23: 

Okay, now to get caught up with you all before you get 50 pages ahead.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't print this but thought you gardeners would enjoy it. who ever thought of using epsom salts in the garden. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/epsom-salt-for-gardens?omhide=true


Tried using epsom salts in my garden..don't use more than a pinch. How do I know? It is a salt and will kill your rose. Kills the grass around it as well. Sounded good but way too much shown in the pictures. Dead rose will be replaced come spring. I guess I was very gullible and believed what I saw in the pictures. 
Thanks, Sam for the great chicken recipes. I think they will both go great in my family. 
A warm day by noon today here, no rain in sight. Did get some protective spray on the unbaked bricks under the eves. The water last year did a number on them, so had to replace them with more of the same to match the rest of the brick bottom on my home. Am trying some liquid rubber and hope it will work. They quickly deteriorate where the eves overflow and drip water which freezes to ice on them. Also used the spray on some patches to the downstairs phone cord which the ice had done in. I now don't have to run upstairs every time the phone rings when I am in the tying room.
Julie, one day closer to your MRI. I can hardly wait.
Machriste, so sorry for your freezer loss. I expect you lost way more in your dead freezer than I did in mine. It is heartbreaking when you are trying to do so much good for so many people. Hoping you can get either a quick repair or replacement at a decent cost. Hoping it was something simple like a new compressor which can easily be replaced. Good luck on that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in before i go to bed . Im sat here trying not to laugh as mishka and youngest son are having a bit of a dispute over whose bed it is , she was laid at the side of his bed when he came in from work , he got in his bed about 10 minutes ago and realised he hadnt brushed his teeth so out he got , when hes got back to his bed mishka is laid there with head on pillow and eyes shut ignoring him telling her to get down , finally got down but is now telling him off ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Tried using epsom salts in my garden..don't use more than a pinch. How do I know? It is a salt and will kill your rose. Kills the grass around it as well. Sounded good but way too much shown in the pictures. Dead rose will be replaced come spring. I guess I was very gullible and believed what I saw in the pictures.
> Thanks, Sam for the great chicken recipes. I think they will both go great in my family.
> A warm day by noon today here, no rain in sight. Did get some protective spray on the unbaked bricks under the eves. The water last year did a number on them, so had to replace them with more of the same to match the rest of the brick bottom on my home. Am trying some liquid rubber and hope it will work. They quickly deteriorate where the eves overflow and drip water which freezes to ice on them. Also used the spray on some patches to the downstairs phone cord which the ice had done in. I now don't have to run upstairs every time the phone rings when I am in the tying room.
> Julie, one day closer to your MRI. I can hardly wait.
> Machriste, so sorry for your freezer loss. I expect you lost way more in your dead freezer than I did in mine. It is heartbreaking when you are trying to do so much good for so many people. Hoping you can get either a quick repair or replacement at a decent cost. Hoping it was something simple like a new compressor which can easily be replaced. Good luck on that.


Oh boy I just went out and threw some round my roses! Hope it doesn't ruin them fingers crossed.!With all the rain we've got it will dissolve fairly quickly so we shall see .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Sam & ladies, for the wonderful start. Julie, you have also enriched our lives here on the KTP. Glad to have become members here and connected with so many family/friends. Its a great place to "land" and great folks to chat with in good times and in bad.
> 
> Headed out on our "date"! TTYL!


You two look fabulous and you are looking absolutely splendid, and you glow. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I've found a fellow KP'er about 7 houses from me and of course have JackLou, Teddy Bear and CMaliza close by. Has anyone heard from Carol? I know the last we spoke she was travelling to Springfield where DGD is. Missed her at KAP.
> 
> I must have been an early "adopter" by joining in January. I'm not sure when I started at the Tea Party and it's not important - just glad I did.


January 27, 2011, it's up on your header on your posts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First, great pic of Gwen and DH.
> 
> ...


A quiet day is nice, the scooter will be fabulous! Keeping fingers crossed that it all works out well for you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just saw this. It is fun watch. Check it out.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10209544621564732


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy I just went out and threw some round my roses! Hope it doesn't ruin them fingers crossed.!With all the rain we've got it will dissolve fairly quickly so we shall see .


With all the rain you get I am hoping yours will be so diluted that it won't hurt your roses and only do them good. I learned to use the magnesium fertilizer that is a liquid you get in the garden supply company. My new rose last year actually came with a bottle with it and instructions for its use, along with liquid (stinky) fish fertilizer.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> With all the rain you get I am hoping yours will be so diluted that it won't hurt your roses and only do them good. I learned to use the magnesium fertilizer that is a liquid you get in the garden supply company. My new rose last year actually came with a bottle with it and instructions for its use, along with liquid (stinky) fish fertilizer.


I was spraying with stinky fish stuff too, it's windy today and I ended up getting a very unwanted taste of it yuk!
Also threw pelletised dried sheep poo around so the garden will be leaping out of the ground hopefully with lots of pretty flowers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I came across this in my email today, in case anyone needs more on their to-do list????
> 
> http://windingtheskein.com/7-free-knitting-patterns-for-toddler-sweaters/


Oooh, those are great, I've bookmarked it so that someday, maybe... lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I made the pumpkin roll & since it had a shaggy edge, I HAD ???? to cut it off & taste, it's really good
> 
> This pumpkin dessert is a favorite you'll make year after year. It's easy to freeze and serve, or perfect for holiday neighbor gifts.
> SERVES: 1 ROLL
> ...


This sounds really good; think I need to try it. My Mom was an expert at jelly rolls and would make them about once a month. I've never tried to make one - I think I need her special kitchen towel (from an old feed/flour sack) that she used to help roll the cake. It was the same towel she used to cover the myriad of bread products she made each Saturday morning. At least one loaf of bread and then either monkey bread, cinnamon rolls, or a special braided brioche bread.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> January 27, 2011, it's up on your header on your posts.


That part I got --- but I didn't go back into the Tea Party threads to see when I started up in here. I think it had to be in the first couple of months though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I love Greek lemon egg soup! Thanks Sam. I have used a recipe from my New York Times cookbook.
> 
> I have had a heck of a week dealing with a failing freezer. Finally had one delivered today about 4 pm. By 7 pm it was already down to 9 degrees F. Whew. Our chef made a valiant effort to change her menus to try to use up as much as possible. We still had to discard some food. Hate that!
> 
> ...


Glad that most of the freezer disaster was diverted and you didn't have to discard too much food, I also hate to have to throw food out. 
It's lovely that you and your kids get to spend time together. :sm24: 
Looks like a great movie and I love Judy Dench. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I joined July 6, 2011, I agree, I'm so glad I joined and so glad you all did too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great picture, Gwen.
> 
> Thanks for the opening and summary once again, Sam and crew. I made focaccia today and did a little crocheting. My crown was a flop (literally! The points wouldn't stand up), so I made another using crocodile stitch that I like much better. I had a sparkly button so added that and bordered it with silver sparkly yarn. I think I have all the things ready to go. Will try to post pictures tomorrow. Then decided to try another pattern with crocodile stitch for mitts and finished one. I'm using the leftover yarn from my Gansey.
> 
> Off to bed now for me. Hugs & blessings to all.


I did forget to say thank you for the new week and summary, so thank you Sam and Ladies.

Too bad that your first try was a flop but great that the crocodile stitch worked, I always look forward to seeing your projects.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Evening all, just had a wonderful surprise delivery. Our adopted family Nicole Mike and 3 kids have been fishing today and dropped us off 2 nice big snappers.
> So we have 4 good sized fillets to enjoy for dinner tomorrow night. Stu just finished filleting them, so kitchen is rather scaly and ocean smelling, but it's a good clean smell we love. yum!


Wonderful! Yum!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny she muttered all the way down the stairs , stared at husband who let her up on the couch with him


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im one of the babies of the family joined the tea party just after christmas 2015 , thought you would all tell me to clear off but I'm so glad you didnt ????and its to late now ????


Nope, you are stuck with us now! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was just going to comment on the maths skills of the two of you. :sm02:
> 
> Well here I am- was. David is ready to eat to off we go! Just need to heat up the other nights left overs. And I did know he wouldn't be long. Just expected his 15 minutes to be 30 not 15. Twice in an hour he has tricked me by getting his timing right.


Lol! Well there is a first time for everything and I guess a second for some too. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam. We had a wonderful time and I was pleasantly surprised that I actually LIKED the music performed live; not my favorite genre but she sounds much better in person. Also, the opening band was very good and more my type of music. The food was fantastic! I had grilled salmon, kimchi, and a salad with jalapeno vinaigrette. The restaurant makes all their sauces and dressings in house and I want to try to make my own jalapeno viaigrette;
> it was awesome tasting with just the right kick from the jalapenos. (which I had never had before). Absolutely in love with kimchi and now want to learn to make it myself. And yes, I did take my knitting and had a very good time listening to the bands and knitting away. I should have taken a picture of the place but forgot but we sat outside on the most comfortable, tall wrought iron chairs that had the perfect rolled pillows for your lower back and also a dense pillow for the seat portion and the weather was perfect. I'll try to swing by there one day this next week and take a picture to show you the outside area.


Just a note of caution, if you make Kimchi, just be sure to be rid of it before it goes bad, there is no smell on earth (no, not even skunk or rotten fish) that is as bad as kimchi that has turned, trust me. :sm06: 
When I worked, they would ship it over from Anchorage to Kodiak and when it came in at the P.O., every so often it would be passed its prime and holy moly, just thinking about it makes my eyes water and nose burn.

The jalapeno vinagrette sounds interesting, I have an avocado poblano dressing that is really good, so I imagine the vinagrette would be good too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami, I am so envious of your travels in the RV. In retrospect, I wish we had kept our old one but it just was not to be. I know I wouldn't be able to take ALL the dogs with us in one but it sure would be fun to gad-about like you and Merle do. Oh well...who knows what the future holds.


Have Hannah dog sit while you do a bit of traveling every once in awhile?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Machriste. I hate that you had freezer problems and lost some of the food. I still would like to get a small freezer again.


If I get my upright freezer, I'd gladly give you my little chest freezer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Saturday 14 October '17
> 
> Warm and muggy today. I'm alone for the weekend. The boys are all farmed out - bailee is staying with a girlfriend. Heidi recovered a platform rocker for Alexis so she and Gary delivered it today. They are spending the rest of the weekend in Toledo. I think it is great - they need a getaway once in a while.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you and Blanco are enjoying your quiet time together. My cat likes to lay on my knitting bag, I just hope he doesn't skewer himself one of these days. :sm16: 
Definitely going to try making the Lamingtons and a few others at some point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I made the pumpkin roll & since it had a shaggy edge, I HAD ???? to cut it off & taste, it's really good
> 
> This pumpkin dessert is a favorite you'll make year after year. It's easy to freeze and serve, or perfect for holiday neighbor gifts.
> SERVES: 1 ROLL
> ...


Thank you for posting, I've bookmarked, I was going to ask for it anyway. I have 6 pumpkins to cook down and can, and depending on how many jars I get out of it, I may buy 2 or 3 more to can also. 3 of them were freebies and then the other 3 were only $5 total for all 3, 4 of them are sugar pumpkin size and the other 2 are medium sized.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Tried using epsom salts in my garden..don't use more than a pinch. How do I know? It is a salt and will kill your rose. Kills the grass around it as well. Sounded good but way too much shown in the pictures. Dead rose will be replaced come spring. I guess I was very gullible and believed what I saw in the pictures.
> Thanks, Sam for the great chicken recipes. I think they will both go great in my family.
> A warm day by noon today here, no rain in sight. Did get some protective spray on the unbaked bricks under the eves. The water last year did a number on them, so had to replace them with more of the same to match the rest of the brick bottom on my home. Am trying some liquid rubber and hope it will work. They quickly deteriorate where the eves overflow and drip water which freezes to ice on them. Also used the spray on some patches to the downstairs phone cord which the ice had done in. I now don't have to run upstairs every time the phone rings when I am in the tying room.
> Julie, one day closer to your MRI. I can hardly wait.
> Machriste, so sorry for your freezer loss. I expect you lost way more in your dead freezer than I did in mine. It is heartbreaking when you are trying to do so much good for so many people. Hoping you can get either a quick repair or replacement at a decent cost. Hoping it was something simple like a new compressor which can easily be replaced. Good luck on that.


Marla's neighbors son uses the salt from his mom's water softener to kill weeds around the outside of her fence, so definitely something to be careful with. :sm24: 
The protective spray sounds interesting and like a good idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just saw this. It is fun watch. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, goodness, 6pm Saturday and I'm finally here. Yesterday was a long day, we had to go to Cheyenne to do a bit of grocery shopping and then today I had a spinning wheel class. After Christmas I'm going to buy a spinning wheel, like I need another hobby. :sm12: :sm16:
> But the wheel that I want is not too expensive, $300-400 so doable. just have to pay off the credit card first, of course then I'll have to pay it off again. lol
> 
> I got an order for 2 pair of socks today, so I just ordered the yarn, the lady was in the coffee shop eyeing the socks I have for sale in there, but they are too big for her, she started talking to Marla and Marla told her I was right up there at the counter and would make them custom.
> ...


I think you have to be careful or you can end up in some really strange places on the internet???????? my friend was looking for some over the knee boots for her SIL for Christmas a few years ago & typed in over the knee boots, it took her to a hooker site????&this was at work????????she had to go explain to the boss she really wasn't looking for hookers????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That part I got --- but I didn't go back into the Tea Party threads to see when I started up in here. I think it had to be in the first couple of months though.


Oohhhhhh, me neither, I never even thought about that. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully you and Blanco are enjoying your quiet time together. My cat likes to lay on my knitting bag, I just hope he doesn't skewer himself one of these days. :sm16:
> Definitely going to try making the Lamingtons and a few others at some point.


I had to look up the Lamingtons. Sure look like something that would be dangerous for me to have here. I think I'm the only one who likes coconut. The cakes look like they'd taste like the Mounds or Almond Joy candy bars only much much better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Tried using epsom salts in my garden..don't use more than a pinch. How do I know? It is a salt and will kill your rose. Kills the grass around it as well. Sounded good but way too much shown in the pictures. Dead rose will be replaced come spring. I guess I was very gullible and believed what I saw in the pictures.
> Thanks, Sam for the great chicken recipes. I think they will both go great in my family.
> A warm day by noon today here, no rain in sight. Did get some protective spray on the unbaked bricks under the eves. The water last year did a number on them, so had to replace them with more of the same to match the rest of the brick bottom on my home. Am trying some liquid rubber and hope it will work. They quickly deteriorate where the eves overflow and drip water which freezes to ice on them. Also used the spray on some patches to the downstairs phone cord which the ice had done in. I now don't have to run upstairs every time the phone rings when I am in the tying room.
> Julie, one day closer to your MRI. I can hardly wait.
> Machriste, so sorry for your freezer loss. I expect you lost way more in your dead freezer than I did in mine. It is heartbreaking when you are trying to do so much good for so many people. Hoping you can get either a quick repair or replacement at a decent cost. Hoping it was something simple like a new compressor which can easily be replaced. Good luck on that.


Thanks for the info on the Epson salts, the article I read said to throw a tablespoon into the bottom of the hole for each tomatoe, obviously that's way too much. Good thing I didn't remember to put it in


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I was spraying with stinky fish stuff too, it's windy today and I ended up getting a very unwanted taste of it yuk!
> Also threw pelletised dried sheep poo around so the garden will be leaping out of the ground hopefully with lots of pretty flowers.


I've found you always have to test the wind and if possible be down wind when spraying that stuff, I've had to shower and change clothes a few times when doing that. lolol And it does taste awful. 
The pelletized sheep pooh would be great, we use bat guano.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you have to be careful or you can end up in some really strange places on the internet???????? my friend was looking for some over the knee boots for her SIL for Christmas a few years ago & typed in over the knee boots, it took her to a hooker site????&this was at work????????she had to go explain to the boss she really wasn't looking for hookers????????


 :sm23: :sm23: Oh to have been a fly on that wall. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had to look up the Lamingtons. Sure look like something that would be dangerous for me to have here. I think I'm the only one who likes coconut. The cakes look like they'd taste like the Mounds or Almond Joy candy bars only much much better.


David doesn't like coconut either, we just need to get together and make a half batch. :sm04: Then we'd only have a couple each, theoretically anyway. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This sounds really good; think I need to try it. My Mom was an expert at jelly rolls and would make them about once a month. I've never tried to make one - I think I need her special kitchen towel (from an old feed/flour sack) that she used to help roll the cake. It was the same towel she used to cover the myriad of bread products she made each Saturday morning. At least one loaf of bread and then either monkey bread, cinnamon rolls, or a special braided brioche bread.


I make jelly rolls several times a year, they are popular with my family, I usually do 3 or 4 at a time as they are messy . I do chocolate with Cool whip filling, a white cake with lemon & Cool Whip- that one we eat right away as the lemon doesn't freeze well & white cake with Rasberry jam & Cool Whip . DS1 always asks for the lemon one as his birthday cake. I just use regular terry cloth tea towels as that all I have & they don't seem to stick to it.

I only made 1 today as I haven't tried the recipe before but DH liked it so next time I'll do 2 as it says they freeze well & it's always nice to have something in the freezer


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David doesn't like coconut either, we just need to get together and make a half batch. :sm04: Then we'd only have a couple each, theoretically anyway. lol


I'd love doing that.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

MIA all last week, and not off to a good start for this week! I have the boys, and am really tired. Yesterday, I drove to my sister's and went to the Pep Rally to watch my niece perform her flag routine. Then, the boys and I drove home. It's a fairly short drive, 2 hours each way, but my knee really bothered me staying in one position for that long. Today we went to the Arboretum to see all of the pumpkins display in "The Wizard of Oz" theme. It was awesome! After dinner, I drove down a couple of streets to see the limited Halloween decorations. It was fun, and thankfully, they went right to sleep when we got home! Now I'm watching baseball and trying to stay up a while. Not being successful, so will probably go to bed soon!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make jelly rolls several times a year, they are popular with my family, I usually do 3 or 4 at a time as they are messy . I do chocolate with Cool whip filling, a white cake with lemon & Cool Whip- that one we eat right away as the lemon doesn't freeze well & white cake with Rasberry jam & Cool Whip . DS1 always asks for the lemon one as his birthday cake. I just use regular terry cloth tea towels as that all I have & they don't seem to stick to it.
> 
> I only made 1 today as I haven't tried the recipe before but DH liked it so next time I'll do 2 as it says they freeze well & it's always nice to have something in the freezer


I love them. Once in awhile, Mom would make the ice cream rolls too which were really messy- she'd slice the ice cream from the 1/2 gallon box and lay them on the cake and let them melt a little while the cake was cooling - she was a master of getting the ice cream to the right consistency before the cake was too cold to roll properly without splitting. I do need to make one - maybe for Thanksgiving as this would be something that the family would really like.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> MIA all last week, and not off to a good start for this week! I have the boys, and am really tired. Yesterday, I drove to my sister's and went to the Pep Rally to watch my niece perform her flag routine. Then, the boys and I drove home. It's a fairly short drive, 2 hours each way, but my knee really bothered me staying in one position for that long. Today we went to the Arboretum to see all of the pumpkins display in "The Wizard of Oz" theme. It was awesome! After dinner, I drove down a couple of streets to see the limited Halloween decorations. It was fun, and thankfully, they went right to sleep when we got home! Now I'm watching baseball and trying to stay up a while. Not being successful, so will probably go to bed soon!


Do you think it might be a Cubs - Astros match up?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If I get my upright freezer, I'd gladly give you my little chest freezer.


We have an upright & a chest freezer, just be warned, an upright sure doesn't hold near as much as a chest freezer of the same size. I use the upright for baking, berries, jam& butter


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd love doing that.


 :sm24: One day... and jellyrolls too. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> MIA all last week, and not off to a good start for this week! I have the boys, and am really tired. Yesterday, I drove to my sister's and went to the Pep Rally to watch my niece perform her flag routine. Then, the boys and I drove home. It's a fairly short drive, 2 hours each way, but my knee really bothered me staying in one position for that long. Today we went to the Arboretum to see all of the pumpkins display in "The Wizard of Oz" theme. It was awesome! After dinner, I drove down a couple of streets to see the limited Halloween decorations. It was fun, and thankfully, they went right to sleep when we got home! Now I'm watching baseball and trying to stay up a while. Not being successful, so will probably go to bed soon!


Little boys can be exhausting but it's a good exhausted. :sm24: 
I hope that your knee settles down quickly, Marla has started wearing her tens unit whenever we go very far as she said it really helps to keep everything relaxed she just turns it on every hour or so for a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Tried using epsom salts in my garden..don't use more than a pinch. How do I know? It is a salt and will kill your rose. Kills the grass around it as well. Sounded good but way too much shown in the pictures. Dead rose will be replaced come spring. I guess I was very gullible and believed what I saw in the pictures.
> Thanks, Sam for the great chicken recipes. I think they will both go great in my family.
> A warm day by noon today here, no rain in sight. Did get some protective spray on the unbaked bricks under the eves. The water last year did a number on them, so had to replace them with more of the same to match the rest of the brick bottom on my home. Am trying some liquid rubber and hope it will work. They quickly deteriorate where the eves overflow and drip water which freezes to ice on them. Also used the spray on some patches to the downstairs phone cord which the ice had done in. I now don't have to run upstairs every time the phone rings when I am in the tying room.
> Julie, one day closer to your MRI. I can hardly wait.
> Machriste, so sorry for your freezer loss. I expect you lost way more in your dead freezer than I did in mine. It is heartbreaking when you are trying to do so much good for so many people. Hoping you can get either a quick repair or replacement at a decent cost. Hoping it was something simple like a new compressor which can easily be replaced. Good luck on that.


 :sm24: Not very long now!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????nothing tastes as good as fresh caught fish


I will be having some this week as well as my next door neighbor, whose husband fishes frequently, brought me two nicely cleaned trout. They were huge, and I have just finished filleting them out and put them in the freezer. Will make four good meals of fresh fish. She doesn't like fish, so often he will bring me his catch. Lucky me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have an upright & a chest freezer, just be warned, an upright sure doesn't hold near as much as a chest freezer of the same size. I use the upright for baking, berries, jam& butter


True.
I have a really fairly small chest, I think it's the second size up, and I hate having to dig through it for everything I want, so an upright would be great so that I can organize, better, then maybe use the chest if I get a side of beef or something. I don't usually have tooo much stuff that I need a huge freezer but an upright that was a good size would be lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I will be having some this week as well as my next door neighbor, whose husband fishes frequently, brought me two nicely cleaned trout. They were huge, and I have just finished filleting them out and put them in the freezer. Will make four good meals of fresh fish. She doesn't like fish, so often he will bring me his catch. Lucky me.


That works, you both benefit, he gets to catch some and you get to eat some even if you haven't had time to catch any. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love them. Once in awhile, Mom would make the ice cream rolls too which were really messy- she'd slice the ice cream from the 1/2 gallon box and lay them on the cake and let them melt a little while the cake was cooling - she was a master of getting the ice cream to the right consistency before the cake was too cold to roll properly without splitting. I do need to make one - maybe for Thanksgiving as this would be something that the family would really like.


I made them with whipped cream, but I haven't for a long time now, as I found out they do not work sugar free (came out tough).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, glad freezer disaster was minimized.
KayeJo, another hobby! How was the class? Do you have pic of spinning wheel you want?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, good to see your post. I have FM and am learning to stop every hour to walk around and stretch. Else I am so stiff and sore I look like a bent over question mark.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, fresh trout, yum!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Notice I joined May 2011. So happy I found KTP!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, glad freezer disaster was minimized.
> KayeJo, another hobby! How was the class? Do you have pic of spinning wheel you want?


It was great, only 2 of us, but it was really nice to be able to try a couple different wheels, I didn't take a picture, but this is the one closest that they now make. 
https://www.louet.com/product/00/1.117/S17-Spinning-Wheel-Unfinished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you have to be careful or you can end up in some really strange places on the internet???????? my friend was looking for some over the knee boots for her SIL for Christmas a few years ago & typed in over the knee boots, it took her to a hooker site????&this was at work????????she had to go explain to the boss she really wasn't looking for hookers????????


Try looking up nurses uniforms , my friend who is a nurse wanted to buy some , what a shock she got ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Just saw this. It is fun watch. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had to look up the Lamingtons. Sure look like something that would be dangerous for me to have here. I think I'm the only one who likes coconut. The cakes look like they'd taste like the Mounds or Almond Joy candy bars only much much better.


I like coconut , been drinking cocnut and pineapple water these last few days its delicous


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I will be having some this week as well as my next door neighbor, whose husband fishes frequently, brought me two nicely cleaned trout. They were huge, and I have just finished filleting them out and put them in the freezer. Will make four good meals of fresh fish. She doesn't like fish, so often he will bring me his catch. Lucky me.


????great that they share with you.. DHs cousin is coming to visit next week & I think they plan to go fishing one day. DH has been hunting ducks the last few days, I think I now have about 15 in the freezer. He said he wants to go at least once more so we can eat them regularly through the winter. Kimber has been going hunting with him & does very well at retrieving them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What fun, he certainly new a lot of the dance ,


He was so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds really good bonnie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I made the pumpkin roll & since it had a shaggy edge, I HAD ???? to cut it off & taste, it's really good
> 
> This pumpkin dessert is a favorite you'll make year after year. It's easy to freeze and serve, or perfect for holiday neighbor gifts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to bed - see upi om tjhe morning. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi, found these recipes today, hope someone can use them
> 
> Peppermint Shortbread Bars
> 
> ...


The banana and orange bread sounds good thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: One day... and jellyrolls too. lol


I'm ready when you are. We could send the menfolk fishing. DH took DGS probably for the last time this year and DH came home bragging he had caught the biggest. They're Huck and Tom. Now if he'd just get the container of worms out of the refrigerator.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I will be having some this week as well as my next door neighbor, whose husband fishes frequently, brought me two nicely cleaned trout. They were huge, and I have just finished filleting them out and put them in the freezer. Will make four good meals of fresh fish. She doesn't like fish, so often he will bring me his catch. Lucky me.


That's great!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I made them with whipped cream, but I haven't for a long time now, as I found out they do not work sugar free (came out tough).


That would he a tough one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Notice I joined May 2011. So happy I found KTP!


Me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like coconut , been drinking cocnut and pineapple water these last few days its delicous


That's what I should be doing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Just saw this. It is fun watch. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam. We had a wonderful time and I was pleasantly surprised that I actually LIKED the music performed live; not my favorite genre but she sounds much better in person. Also, the opening band was very good and more my type of music. The food was fantastic! I had grilled salmon, kimchi, and a salad with jalapeno vinaigrette. The restaurant makes all their sauces and dressings in house and I want to try to make my own jalapeno viaigrette;
> it was awesome tasting with just the right kick from the jalapenos. (which I had never had before). Absolutely in love with kimchi and now want to learn to make it myself. And yes, I did take my knitting and had a very good time listening to the bands and knitting away. I should have taken a picture of the place but forgot but we sat outside on the most comfortable, tall wrought iron chairs that had the perfect rolled pillows for your lower back and also a dense pillow for the seat portion and the weather was perfect. I'll try to swing by there one day this next week and take a picture to show you the outside area.


Sounds like a wonderful night out. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, so glad for all the ones who joined since I joined and all those who joined before me and welcomed me. I have learned so much about so many different things by talking with all of you from different parts of the world. It has been amazing. Thank you Sam and everyone. You add to my life. Sam, you are actually the one that welcomed me.


 :sm24: And ditto from me... :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

What a beautiful day it is here today , not a cloud in the sky, mishka and I have been out for a walk , went down to the lake and sat for a while just watching the ducks and moorhens bobbing about on the water , even a dragon fly buźzing about , not another person in sight , was so peaceful had to force myself to move along


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, goodness, 6pm Saturday and I'm finally here. Yesterday was a long day, we had to go to Cheyenne to do a bit of grocery shopping and then today I had a spinning wheel class. After Christmas I'm going to buy a spinning wheel, like I need another hobby. :sm12: :sm16:
> But the wheel that I want is not too expensive, $300-400 so doable. just have to pay off the credit card first, of course then I'll have to pay it off again. lol
> 
> I got an order for 2 pair of socks today, so I just ordered the yarn, the lady was in the coffee shop eyeing the socks I have for sale in there, but they are too big for her, she started talking to Marla and Marla told her I was right up there at the counter and would make them custom.
> ...


Well done on the sock order.

LOL Poor David.... :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful day it is here today , not a cloud in the sky, mishka and I have been out for a walk , went down to the lake and sat for a while just watching the ducks and moorhens bobbing about on the water , even a dragon fly buźzing about , not another person in sight , was so peaceful had to force myself to move along


What a great peaceful place.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's a couple of photos of my plants... "pig face" in full flower now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

and......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful day it is here today , not a cloud in the sky, mishka and I have been out for a walk , went down to the lake and sat for a while just watching the ducks and moorhens bobbing about on the water , even a dragon fly buźzing about , not another person in sight , was so peaceful had to force myself to move along


Sounds lovely. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a great peaceful place.


It is . Its down in a dell so gives my legs a workout, it has a bit of the rainforest feel to it , there is a small waterfall there that comes from the top lake to the bottom , but unless it rains heavy its just a trickle


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> and......


They are lovel Cathy , dont think I've saw the yellow one


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> and......


Lovely and pig face is very pretty but an unfortunate name!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> It is . Its down in a dell so gives my legs a workout, it has a bit of the rainforest feel to it , there is a small waterfall there that comes from the top lake to the bottom , but unless it rains heavy its just a trickle


That looks so inviting????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely and pig face is very pretty but an unfortunate name!


It is isnt it.... I must look up why it is called that. lol


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It is . Its down in a dell so gives my legs a workout, it has a bit of the rainforest feel to it , there is a small waterfall there that comes from the top lake to the bottom , but unless it rains heavy its just a trickle


It looks so pretty and peaceful. You are lucky to have that so close to you. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A funny from today's digest that made me think of Gwen & Kaye Jo!! :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A funny from today's digest that made me think of Gwen & Kaye Jo!! :sm09:


I started to try to work out how to copy it but couldn't - and figured someone would know!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Some lovely pics to start the day. Thanks Margaret and Sonja. 

My start was Jan. 2011. I don’t know when I found the tea party. Took me a while to figure out what was going on. I know I was quiet for a time. But I think it was toward the end of the time John was starting it, and Fale was still with Julie. I know that getting to know these great friends who are living so far apart but are so close is a gift. And being able to have visits in person with Mary and Matthew was icing on the cake!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've booked my plane to Sydney. Thursday 26th October. Looks like I'm coming back a day later than I thought so not likely to be back until Friday the next week.
Gives me the weekend with DB- likely clearing his house out and almost 3 days of my own. 
Have contacted Denise and as I expected she can't catch up. Things on both day of the weekend and working the rest of them. Finding the full time work really tiring.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212887129005569&set=gm.1663128773761276&type=3&theater

Well this opens for me- hopefully for you as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Such a busy week. Monday was a day that I rested. I had so much that needed to be done but I slept in and took a nap in the afternoon. It was a vacation day for me. I worked overtime Thursday and Friday. Saturday, Matthew and I helped load a truck with donations for Lutheran World Relief. Our church is a collection site for the area. On Wednesday the truck will be driven to the rail yards in Grand Rapids, MI to have the boxes continue their journey. Unfortunately it was a rainy day so the boxes were getting wet during the loading. We had to navigate flooding on the roads as we drove home. It is still raining and many areas are now flooded. Today could be an adventure trying to get places. I will try to get an updated picture of Matthew's drawing later today. Today is another busy day. 

Our college football team had to postpone their game to this afternoon. Their field has so much rainwater that someone was able to do the backstroke last night on the field area. Water was gushing into the area and filled in quite quickly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Some lovely pics to start the day. Thanks Margaret and Sonja.
> 
> My start was Jan. 2011. I don't know when I found the tea party. Took me a while to figure out what was going on. I know I was quiet for a time. But I think it was toward the end of the time John was starting it, and Fale was still with Julie. I know that getting to know these great friends who are living so far apart but are so close is a gift. And being able to have visits in person with Mary and Matthew was icing on the cake!


We enjoyed that opportunity as well. I love to hear about your adventures with the girls.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Saturday 14 October '17
> 
> Warm and muggy today. I'm alone for the weekend. The boys are all farmed out - bailee is staying with a girlfriend. Heidi recovered a platform rocker for Alexis so she and Gary delivered it today. They are spending the rest of the weekend in Toledo. I think it is great - they need a getaway once in a while.
> 
> ...


Chicken recipes sound so good and simple.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH and I went to see the movie Victoria & Abdul and loved it. It is already gone from most theaters, so I guess to calm for most, but it was a loving, touching movie. Then we went for lunch at the Irish Pub down at the canal. Just a beautiful day. Shame it gets dark so early now but a wonderful day.


I'd like to see it soon. Must check our local theatre. Glad you had a nice lunch and a lovely day. I went to the Shaw yesterday and saw The Madness of King George III. It was hilarious. It was a lovely day in Niagara and really busy. There were so many people just walking around but all had bags in their hands so I guess they did do some shopping.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi, found these recipes today, hope someone can use them
> 
> Peppermint Shortbread Bars
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipes and the tip on Best Buy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't print this but thought you gardeners would enjoy it. who ever thought of using epsom salts in the garden. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/epsom-salt-for-gardens?omhide=true


Interesting information. Thanks Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> a christmas idea --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-loafer-slippers?omhide=true


Lots of good patterns here. Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Kaye Jo. After looking at recipes I think I will just buy it at the grocery store...LOL. Just call me lazy!


Poledra65 said:


> Just a note of caution, if you make Kimchi, just be sure to be rid of it before it goes bad, there is no smell on earth (no, not even skunk or rotten fish) that is as bad as kimchi that has turned, trust me. :sm06:
> When I worked, they would ship it over from Anchorage to Kodiak and when it came in at the P.O., every so often it would be passed its prime and holy moly, just thinking about it makes my eyes water and nose burn.
> 
> The jalapeno vinagrette sounds interesting, I have an avocado poblano dressing that is really good, so I imagine the vinagrette would be good too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so kind.....and will you be shipping it to me???? LOLOL. Better still, just rent a small truck and you can bring it and we can visit!


Poledra65 said:


> If I get my upright freezer, I'd gladly give you my little chest freezer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I loved my upright.


Poledra65 said:


> True.
> I have a really fairly small chest, I think it's the second size up, and I hate having to dig through it for everything I want, so an upright would be great so that I can organize, better, then maybe use the chest if I get a side of beef or something. I don't usually have tooo much stuff that I need a huge freezer but an upright that was a good size would be lovely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful; what a strange name for such a pretty flower.


sugarsugar said:


> Here's a couple of photos of my plants... "pig face" in full flower now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> A funny from today's digest that made me think of Gwen & Kaye Jo!! :sm09:


 :sm04: :sm09: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A


sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I've so wanted to see Victoria and Abdul. Maybe it will come here if it's nominated for Academy award, otherwise have to wait for Amazon Prime. Glad you and Bill enjoyed it and got to have lunch at Irish pub.


Hope you get to see it too. Yes, I'm sure Amazon or you tube will have it. I found a documentary on YouTube.com called Queen Victoria's Last Love. More like love for a son. He seemed to bring life back to her dreary days. Some of his thoughts from his religion helped her. Don't want to spoil it so won't say more. If you see the documentary, still see the movie because. It is so well done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is . Its down in a dell so gives my legs a workout, it has a bit of the rainforest feel to it , there is a small waterfall there that comes from the top lake to the bottom , but unless it rains heavy its just a trickle


Beautiful


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i can't print this but thought you gardeners would enjoy it. who ever thought of using epsom salts in the garden. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/epsom-salt-for-gardens?omhide=true


I have t thought of it but will sure look at this. I use it a lot in the batH. It is detoxing.

Edit: An amazing article. I sure will use it. Thank you Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is . Its down in a dell so gives my legs a workout, it has a bit of the rainforest feel to it , there is a small waterfall there that comes from the top lake to the bottom , but unless it rains heavy its just a trickle


Rather startling to see the tree fern!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'd like to see it soon. Must check our local theatre. Glad you had a nice lunch and a lovely day. I went to the Shaw yesterday and saw The Madness of King George III. It was hilarious. It was a lovely day in Niagara and really busy. There were so many people just walking around but all had bags in their hands so I guess they did do some shopping.


That sounds so lovely. I think live theater is wonderful and that would be a good one. Will have to try and get up to see that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It is . Its down in a dell so gives my legs a workout, it has a bit of the rainforest feel to it , there is a small waterfall there that comes from the top lake to the bottom , but unless it rains heavy its just a trickle


What a fantastic place to walk. Beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> A funny from today's digest that made me think of Gwen & Kaye Jo!! :sm09:


Perfect. :sm17:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212887129005569&set=gm.1663128773761276&type=3&theater
> 
> Well this opens for me- hopefully for you as well.


Took me to Facebook but said unavailable now or on a page i'm not allowed to view as I'm not part of i5.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rather startling to see the tree fern!


There are quite a lot down there , the 2 lakes and waterfall along with the wooded area are part of an old victorian estate , the larger bottom lake was a boating lake , there are some old cobblestone pathways down one end and as you come up out of the glen you come to what was the formal garden now a nice grassland park


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Such a busy week. Monday was a day that I rested. I had so much that needed to be done but I slept in and took a nap in the afternoon. It was a vacation day for me. I worked overtime Thursday and Friday. Saturday, Matthew and I helped load a truck with donations for Lutheran World Relief. Our church is a collection site for the area. On Wednesday the truck will be driven to the rail yards in Grand Rapids, MI to have the boxes continue their journey. Unfortunately it was a rainy day so the boxes were getting wet during the loading. We had to navigate flooding on the roads as we drove home. It is still raining and many areas are now flooded. Today could be an adventure trying to get places. I will try to get an updated picture of Matthew's drawing later today. Today is another busy day.
> 
> Our college football team had to postpone their game to this afternoon. Their field has so much rainwater that someone was able to do the backstroke last night on the field area. Water was gushing into the area and filled in quite quickly.


Please be careful driving in that. I can see on the radar the huge storm you have. Guess it is headed this way. We are to get high winds, loss of power with erosion and flooding along the lake.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There are quite a lot down there , the 2 lakes and waterfall along with the wooded area are part of an old victorian estate , the larger bottom lake was a boating lake , there are some old cobblestone pathways down one end and as you come up out of the glen you come to what was the formal garden now a nice grassland park


I've never seen a tree fern. So interesting. Have had ferns before like that but just planted in soil, no trunk.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy I just went out and threw some round my roses! Hope it doesn't ruin them fingers crossed.!With all the rain we've got it will dissolve fairly quickly so we shall see .


The article I read said to use 1 tsp epsom to 4 c. warm water & spray plant, then spray again in 10 days time. I hope you didn't use too much. Can you scrape some of it away from you plants?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of flowers and peaceful glen. So glad you both shared. One rose still blooming here, sheltered a bit by the trees, but it is 27 F this morning so expect yesterday was it's last day until spring. Looking forward to Matthew's new picture. Hope the NY storm will be less than predicted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are quite a lot down there , the 2 lakes and waterfall along with the wooded area are part of an old victorian estate , the larger bottom lake was a boating lake , there are some old cobblestone pathways down one end and as you come up out of the glen you come to what was the formal garden now a nice grassland park


Must have a New Zealand connection somehow- the Ponga is specific to us!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> and......


Pretty flowers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is . Its down in a dell so gives my legs a workout, it has a bit of the rainforest feel to it , there is a small waterfall there that comes from the top lake to the bottom , but unless it rains heavy its just a trickle


It looks so peaceful. It's overcast here today and I think we're in for more rain. Sure wish we could send some of it to California where it's needed. My heart goes out to all those who have lost loved ones and their homes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was great, only 2 of us, but it was really nice to be able to try a couple different wheels, I didn't take a picture, but this is the one closest that they now make.
> https://www.louet.com/product/00/1.117/S17-Spinning-Wheel-Unfinished


Nice wheel!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> The article I read said to use 1 tsp epsom to 4 c. warm water & spray plant, then spray again in 10 days time. I hope you didn't use too much. Can you scrape some of it away from you plants?


This seems much more reasonable and is what I will use next spring. Thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, you joined Jan 2011. It shows to the right of your avatar.
Sonja, what a lovely place for a walk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm ready when you are. We could send the menfolk fishing. DH took DGS probably for the last time this year and DH came home bragging he had caught the biggest. They're Huck and Tom. Now if he'd just get the container of worms out of the refrigerator.


Eww! Here they don't fish with worms, not sure why but use leeches????nothing quite so appetizing as opening the fridge & seeing them swimming in a container, yuk!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> and......


Lovely flowers. I don't recognize either as something that grows here


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I started to try to work out how to copy it but couldn't - and figured someone would know!


On the iPad I just hold my finger on it and a box comes up with "Save image" and that puts it into my photos.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is . Its down in a dell so gives my legs a workout, it has a bit of the rainforest feel to it , there is a small waterfall there that comes from the top lake to the bottom , but unless it rains heavy its just a trickle


Very nice, weird. How the stem on the fern looks so black, almost like it's painted in


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212887129005569&set=gm.1663128773761276&type=3&theater
> 
> Well this opens for me- hopefully for you as well.


Nope, tells me this page is not available.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is . Its down in a dell so gives my legs a workout, it has a bit of the rainforest feel to it , there is a small waterfall there that comes from the top lake to the bottom , but unless it rains heavy its just a trickle


You've got some lovely places around about your area Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Eww! Here they don't fish with worms, not sure why but use leeches????nothing quite so appetizing as opening the fridge & seeing them swimming in a container, yuk!


Bonnie sometimes i think i would like to live on a working farm , then i have a reality check I would be useless, no way could I pluck the feathers off a bird not to mention everything else you have to do to get the insides out , and fish come already to go in pan otherwise I wont touch it as for finding live leeches in my fridge my bags would be packed and i would be out of there , i think i would have died of starvation if i lived a couple of hundred years ago


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Eww! Here they don't fish with worms, not sure why but use leeches????nothing quite so appetizing as opening the fridge & seeing them swimming in a container, yuk!


One way to keep to your diet! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie sometimes i think i would like to live on a working farm , then i have a reality check I would be useless, no way could I pluck the feathers off a bird not to mention everything else you have to do to get the insides out , and fish come already to go in pan otherwise I wont touch it as for finding live leeches in my fridge my bags would be packed and i would be out of there , i think i would have died of starvation if i lived a couple of hundred years ago


I think I'd be coming with you! I'd have had to be vegetarian too as I could never kill an animal - only went fishing once and never again because I felt so sorry for the fish! I know I am a hypocrite though as I love to eat both meat and fish - as long as someone else kills them and I don't have to watch!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice, weird. How the stem on the fern looks so black, almost like it's painted in


Some of them have like a dark peat and moss on the trunks, and i think the smaller ones have got a bit of protection till the yare a bit more sturdy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I think I'd be coming with you! I'd have had to be vegetarian too as I could never kill an animal - only went fishing once and never again because I felt so sorry for the fish! I know I am a hypocrite though as I love to eat both meat and fish - as long as someone else kills them and I don't have to watch!


As long as it comes looking like food and not an animal ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie sometimes i think i would like to live on a working farm , then i have a reality check I would be useless, no way could I pluck the feathers off a bird not to mention everything else you have to do to get the insides out , and fish come already to go in pan otherwise I wont touch it as for finding live leeches in my fridge my bags would be packed and i would be out of there , i think i would have died of starvation if i lived a couple of hundred years ago


????????????I guess if you grow up with butchering, etc, you just get used to such things. I have no problem doing it but have to wait a few days before I eat it to "get the smell out of my nose". DH has been bring the ducks in about 1/2 cleaned, he must not be able to get his finger in certain areas as what my mom used to call the "lights" ( I'm sure looking at them, it's the lungs) are always left in them, & a few other bits & pieces. They are mostly plucked except the pin feathers &some have a lot of those, there were less in the ones he brought last night so hopefully the feathers are getting more mature for the flight south & anymore he brings won't have many.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think I'd be coming with you! I'd have had to be vegetarian too as I could never kill an animal - only went fishing once and never again because I felt so sorry for the fish! I know I am a hypocrite though as I love to eat both meat and fish - as long as someone else kills them and I don't have to watch!


I don't mind fishing & I can put minnows on for bait but no way can I bring myself to touch those leeches, they really creep me out. We used to swim in Spruce Lake & it has leeches but luckily I never got one on me or I probably would have never went in again. Some kids just brought the salt shaker to the beach area with them????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As long as it comes looking like food and not an animal ????


It looks like food by the time it gets to your plate, what gets me is when fancy restaurants serve fish with the head on???? who wants to eat something that's looking back?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't mind fishing & I can put minnows on for bait but no way can I bring myself to touch those leeches, they really creep me out. We used to swim in Spruce Lake & it has leeches but luckily I never got one on me or I probably would have never went in again. Some kids just brought the salt shaker to the beach area with them????


Eeeew! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> A funny from today's digest that made me think of Gwen & Kaye Jo!! :sm09:


????????I don't know where that KP member finds all the funnies but I go in search of them every night, the political news are hilarious but some sure get their noses bent out of shape????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It looks like food by the time it gets to your plate, what gets me is when fancy restaurants serve fish with the head on???? who wants to eat something that's looking back?


Not keen on the big prawns either where you have to pull their heads and legs off!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm ready when you are. We could send the menfolk fishing. DH took DGS probably for the last time this year and DH came home bragging he had caught the biggest. They're Huck and Tom. Now if he'd just get the container of worms out of the refrigerator.


LOL!! David said tell him that's why he needs his own fridge in the garage. 
Mind you, David doesn't have one either, but he's decided we need to keep the old fridge if it still runs, to put out there, it's really too small for what we need in the house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful day it is here today , not a cloud in the sky, mishka and I have been out for a walk , went down to the lake and sat for a while just watching the ducks and moorhens bobbing about on the water , even a dragon fly buźzing about , not another person in sight , was so peaceful had to force myself to move along


Sounds so restful. 
It's supposed To be lovely here for the rest of the week, David's decided to go take the kayak out one last time today, we'll see how long he stays on the river. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done on the sock order.
> 
> LOL Poor David.... :sm06:


Thank you.

Yes, he's always heard certain stories about Tijuana but didn't believe them. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> and......


Those are so pretty and such a welcome sight, my flowers are all gone for winter, except a few rose blossoms, of course with the weather being so wonky, I may have all new flowers in a week. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is . Its down in a dell so gives my legs a workout, it has a bit of the rainforest feel to it , there is a small waterfall there that comes from the top lake to the bottom , but unless it rains heavy its just a trickle


It's lovely, can just imagine a little cottage that would be totally impractical, in the middle of all the greenery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie sometimes i think i would like to live on a working farm , then i have a reality check I would be useless, no way could I pluck the feathers off a bird not to mention everything else you have to do to get the insides out , and fish come already to go in pan otherwise I wont touch it as for finding live leeches in my fridge my bags would be packed and i would be out of there , i think i would have died of starvation if i lived a couple of hundred years ago


I don't believe that--you're made of strong mettle!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! David said tell him that's why he needs his own fridge in the garage.
> Mind you, David doesn't have one either, but he's decided we need to keep the old fridge if it still runs, to put out there, it's really too small for what we need in the house.


We have an extra refrig in the laundry room for water, beer, and other misc stuff, but he keeps the container of worms in the one upstairs. Less steps, I guess.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sure don't want to have to pluck feathers, etc., thought I have cleaned fish (yuck) and helped butcher a deer but won't do it again. And I certainly don't want food served with the head on it such as the fish. Does anyone remember the scene in the movie A Christmas Story where the family is eating Christmas dinner at a Chinese restaurant and are served duck with the head on still? Such a funny scene and one of my favorite movies.

Just finished cleaning out the dining room and DH is washing down the baseboards for me. I'll begin painting them tomorrow along with the floor. That's my big project for this next week. Off to take a short nap. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't believe that--you're made of strong mettle!


Im definitly a wimp when it comes to the preperation of food and fish , the only time i got into trouble at school was when i refused to chop the head off a fish and run my thumb up the middle to get rid of the bones , . At 16 i decided to cook a chicken to make lunch for my brother and I , couldnt touch the bare skin so i got a large fork and used that to hold the chicken ????, i have got a lot better since then . I now use latex gloves (joke ) ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Help! A consequence of the very wet winter means a shortage of the humble spud!
The growers in Pukekohe a few kms south of here are in dismay as their crops rot in the sodden fields. Oh no what will we do without our chips 
and fries?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Help! A consequence of the very wet winter means a shortage of the humble spud!
> The growers in Pukekohe a few kms south of here are in dismay as their crops rot in the sodden fields. Oh no what will we do without our chips
> and fries?


No potato famines please. I was watching a documentary about the starvation in Ireland and the workhouses and other events that surrounded so much emigration of Irish to USA and Canada during that time and realized how little history I know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> A funny from today's digest that made me think of Gwen & Kaye Jo!! :sm09:


Lol!!! The look on the guy is the same look David gives me. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've booked my plane to Sydney. Thursday 26th October. Looks like I'm coming back a day later than I thought so not likely to be back until Friday the next week.
> Gives me the weekend with DB- likely clearing his house out and almost 3 days of my own.
> Have contacted Denise and as I expected she can't catch up. Things on both day of the weekend and working the rest of them. Finding the full time work really tiring.


It should be a great trip, too bad that Denise is so busy, but good for the wallet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just taking a quick break, David went fishing and took the kayak out for probably the last time this year, so I've gotten the bed stripped and a load of laundry out drying, his clothes bag and snack bag cleared out and restocked, the cooler cleaned out, the trash and recycling taken out, now I'm going to sweep and try the new spin mop, it was on sale from $39.98 to $19.98 and then a $10 mail in rebate from Menards. 
Okay, I'm off and running, if I stay on here too long I'll never get back up to do anything else.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No potato famines please. I was watching a documentary about the starvation in Ireland and the workhouses and other events that surrounded so much emigration of Irish to USA and Canada during that time and realized how little history I know.


I know it was incredibly disastrous for Ireland. The latest episode of Victoria deals with her concerns over the famine. It was a terrible event in Irish history.
Our growers are doing their best to keep the supplies coming, prices will be affected but as we head to summer and drier weather things should improve.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it does sound like you have your hands full. how old are the boys? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> MIA all last week, and not off to a good start for this week! I have the boys, and am really tired. Yesterday, I drove to my sister's and went to the Pep Rally to watch my niece perform her flag routine. Then, the boys and I drove home. It's a fairly short drive, 2 hours each way, but my knee really bothered me staying in one position for that long. Today we went to the Arboretum to see all of the pumpkins display in "The Wizard of Oz" theme. It was awesome! After dinner, I drove down a couple of streets to see the limited Halloween decorations. It was fun, and thankfully, they went right to sleep when we got home! Now I'm watching baseball and trying to stay up a while. Not being successful, so will probably go to bed soon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always felt a chest freezer held the cold better - when you open the door to an upright all the cold air falls out and has to cool down again when you close the door. and the chest freezer does hold more. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We have an upright & a chest freezer, just be warned, an upright sure doesn't hold near as much as a chest freezer of the same size. I use the upright for baking, berries, jam& butter


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those were some beautiful flowers cathy. i'm surprised how nice my containers look - what were the flowers in the second picture - the red ones? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Sounds lovely. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely place to sit and knit. "..this is the forest primeval ......" i love places like that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It is . Its down in a dell so gives my legs a workout, it has a bit of the rainforest feel to it , there is a small waterfall there that comes from the top lake to the bottom , but unless it rains heavy its just a trickle


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would have been something to see. --- sam



pacer said:


> Such a busy week. Monday was a day that I rested. I had so much that needed to be done but I slept in and took a nap in the afternoon. It was a vacation day for me. I worked overtime Thursday and Friday. Saturday, Matthew and I helped load a truck with donations for Lutheran World Relief. Our church is a collection site for the area. On Wednesday the truck will be driven to the rail yards in Grand Rapids, MI to have the boxes continue their journey. Unfortunately it was a rainy day so the boxes were getting wet during the loading. We had to navigate flooding on the roads as we drove home. It is still raining and many areas are now flooded. Today could be an adventure trying to get places. I will try to get an updated picture of Matthew's drawing later today. Today is another busy day.
> 
> Our college football team had to postpone their game to this afternoon. Their field has so much rainwater that someone was able to do the backstroke last night on the field area. Water was gushing into the area and filled in quite quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would definitely need someone to bait my hook. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Eww! Here they don't fish with worms, not sure why but use leeches????nothing quite so appetizing as opening the fridge & seeing them swimming in a container, yuk!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

import! lol --- sam



Fan said:


> Help! A consequence of the very wet winter means a shortage of the humble spud!
> The growers in Pukekohe a few kms south of here are in dismay as their crops rot in the sodden fields. Oh no what will we do without our chips
> and fries?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you don't get too dizzy while you are cleaning your floors. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Just taking a quick break, David went fishing and took the kayak out for probably the last time this year, so I've gotten the bed stripped and a load of laundry out drying, his clothes bag and snack bag cleared out and restocked, the cooler cleaned out, the trash and recycling taken out, now I'm going to sweep and try the new spin mop, it was on sale from $39.98 to $19.98 and then a $10 mail in rebate from Menards.
> Okay, I'm off and running, if I stay on here too long I'll never get back up to do anything else.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. I've been MIA recently. I just don't know where the last few weeks have gone. I seem to be busy all the time with work and home and family, especially family. DS1 came home from Poland for the summer and then decided to stay!! I seem to be spending all my time these days thinking about what we can have for dinner tonight, shopping and cooking. Anyway we have come to an agreement now that he has got a job and will eat while he's out most of the time and I do not have to plan meals for him. Of course now he's at home DS2 comes around more often and I finish up feeding both of them! Lovely as it is to have him around I'll be glad when he has found somewhere of his own to live. 
I have been keeping up pretty well with the summaries - thank you ladies, you've been invaluable but it's great to see Sam back at the helm. 
I know I've missed several birthdays, particularly Sams, so belated Happy Birthday to all that I've missed. Also missed some new babies, Margaret's new grandson is one of them so congratulations to all you new Grannies.
Enjoyed the pictures of Fan's catwalk debut, you looked great Fan.
Lovely to be back here with you all and I'll definitely try to keep up better now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 15 October '17

Cool and rainy and very overcast. A typical fall day in northwest Ohio. I slept in very late.

All the cats must be in the barn snuggled down into the straw. Not very nice to lay outside today.

The place is so quiet when there is no one here. They should all be back by evening.

Dump and Run Pork Chops

If you're busy and always on the run, this is the perfect pork chops recipe for you! Dump and Run Pork Chops are as easy as dumping the ingredients in your slow cooker and turning it on. Feel free to let it cook while you go about your day! When it's done, you'll have flavorful pork chops that marinate in a creamy mushroom and tomato sauce. Since it's a slow cooker recipe, the pork chops don't dry out!

Serves: 6

Ingredients
6 thick pork chops (1" or more)
salt and pepper, to taste
flour for dredging
3 cloves garlic, crushed
1 (14-1/2-ounce) can stewed tomatoes
1 can mushrooms, drained
1 can cream of mushroom soup

Instructions
1. Salt and pepper pork chops on both sides, then dredge in flour.
2. Place the chops in your slow cooker. 
3. Add remaining ingredients and cook on LOW, 5-6 hours or until pork chops are tender. 
4. Serve over buttered noodles or mashed potatoes.

http://www.recipelion.com/Crock-Pot-Recipes/Dump-Run-Pork-Chops

Lazy Chicken and Potatoes

by Jennifer Schall

Ingredients
1 1/2 pounds baby potatoes (red and brown), quartered
1 onion, diced
1 red bell pepper, diced
1 poblano pepper, finely diced
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon chili powder
Kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
2 pieces split chicken breast

Directions
1. Line the bottom of the slow cooker with the potatoes, onion, bell pepper, poblano pepper, and garlic. 
2. Drizzle with the olive oil and sprinkle with cumin and chili powder. Season with salt and pepper. 
3. Arrange the chicken breast on top of the vegetables. Season with salt and pepper, and sprinkle with a little bit of chili powder.
4. Put the lid on the slow cooker and cook on low for 6-8 hours, until the internal temperature of the chicken has reached 165°F. (If the chicken is not frozen, the cooking time will be shorter.) 
5. Cut the chicken off of the bones and serve with the potatoes.

http://www.mykitchenaddiction.com/2009/10/lazy-chicken-and-potatoes/

Sweet Potato Quesadillas

My aunt's friend, Meg, passed along this recipe to me. The sautéed sweet potato filling can be made ahead and stored in the fridge for days. If you have extra grated uncooked sweet potatoes, store them in a bag in the fridge. If I have cilantro, I like to add a chopped handful to the sweet potatoes when they finish cooking. I think the key here is "less is more" - a thin layer of the sweet potato filling is best.

prep 15 mins
cook 20 mins
total 35 mins
author alexandra
yield 6 to 8

Ingredients
1½ cups finely chopped onion
2 garlic cloves, minced
3 to 4 tablespoons neutral oil such as olive, grapeseed or canola
4 cups grated peeled sweet potato
1 tsp chili powder
1 to 2 teaspoons ground cumin
generous pinch of cayenne
salt and ground black pepper to taste
fresh lime juice to taste
1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese or Monterey Jack
8 tortillas (8 to 10 inch - I like soft corn tortillas, which I find at Whole Foods)
sour cream for serving

Instructions
1. In a large pan set over medium heat, sauté the onions and garlic in 3 tablespoons of the oil until the onions are translucent. 
2. Add the grated sweet potatoes, chili powder, cumin and cayenne and cook, covered - covering is important to prevent sticking - for about 10 minutes, stirring every few minutes. 
3. When the sweet potato is tender, add salt and pepper to taste and remove the filling from the heat. 
4. Squeeze 1/2 a lime over the sweet potatoes, mix, taste, and adjust with more lime and salt to taste.

To bake the quesadillas, do as follows: 
1. Spread one-eighth of the filling and 2 tablespoons of the cheese on each tortilla. 
2. Bake in a 350ºF oven until the cheese is fully melted and quesadillas are hot, approximately 15 minutes.

To cook the quesadillas stovetop:
1. Heat 2 teaspoons oil over medium heat. 
2. Fill tortillas lightly - less is more - with sweet potato filling and some cheese. 
3. Fold them in half. Cook two at a time until golden, 2 to 3 minutes. 
4. Flip. Cook until golden, about 2 more minutes. Repeat with remaining tortillas, cheese, filling, adding more oil as needed.
5. Serve with more fresh lime, sour cream, and salsa if you have it.

http://alexandracooks.com/2015/12/30/sweet-potato-quesadillas/#cookbook-recipe-45927

GLUTEN-FREE PUMPKIN BREAD WITH CHAI CARAMEL GLAZE

Moist and fluffy gluten-free pumpkin bread with chai caramel glaze makes for an epic breakfast or snack! This warmly-spiced bread is made with almond flour and rice flour and naturally sweetened with pure maple syrup for a healthful approach to comfort food.

COURSE: SNACK
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 1 HOUR 5 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR 20 MINUTES
SERVINGS: 1 LOAF OF BREAD
AUTHOR: JULIA

INGREDIENTS
3 large eggs
1 cup pumpkin puree I used canned
3/4 cup full-fat canned coconut milk
1/3 cup pure maple syrup
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1 cup finely ground almond flour
1 cup brown rice flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
2 tablespoons ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon ground cardamom
1/2 teaspoon sea salt

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F, and line a 9" x 5" loaf pan with parchment paper.
2. Add all ingredients for the bread to a blender and blend until well-combined 
Note: if you don't have a blender, you can use a hand mixer by beating the wet ingredients together first and then adding the dry ingredients.
3. Pour the pumpkin bread batter into the prepared loaf pan and spread into an even layer. 
4. Bake on the center rack of the preheated oven for 55 minutes, or until the center has set up. 
5. Turn off the oven and allow the bread to sit in the hot oven for 10 minutes longer. 
6. Remove bread from the oven and allow it to cool 1 hour before turning it out onto a cutting board, drizzling it with Chai-Spiced Paleo Salted Caramel, and cutting into slices. Enjoy!

http://www.theroastedroot.net/gluten-free-pumpkin-bread-chai-caramel-glaze/

CHAI-SPICED PALEO SALTED CARAMEL (VEGAN)

Chai-spiced paleo salted caramel made with a handful of basic ingredients you probably already have in your pantry. This amazing sauce is perfect for dressing up any treat!

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 40 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 50 MINUTES
SERVINGS: 6 SERVINGS
CALORIES: 184 KCAL
AUTHOR: JULIA | theroastedroot.com

INGREDIENTS
1 14-ounce can full-fat coconut milk
1/2 cup coconut sugar
2 tablespoons pure maple syrup
1/4 teaspoon sea salt to taste
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/8 teaspoon ground cardamom
1 pinch ground clovesoptional
1.5 tablespoons grass-fed butter or vegan butter spread
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Add the coconut milk, coconut sugar, pure maple syrup, and spices to a large saucepan and whisk over medium-high heat. 
2. Bring mixture to a full boil, then reduce the heat slightly to allow the mixture to continue to cook at a managed boil. 
Note: Be sure to whisk frequently (or constantly) to avoid the coconut milk from separating or clumping up. 
3. Cook and whisk until caramel has thickened and is one half to one third of its original volume, about 10 to 15 minutes.
4. Remove from heat and whisk in the salt, butter, and pure vanilla extract. Allow caramel to cool to room temperature. Note: The caramel will continue to thicken as it cools off. 
5. Transfer to glass jar, seal, and refrigerate until ready to use. 
6. Caramel can be stored in a sealed container in the refrigerator for up to 3 weeks.
Note: You can replace all the spices with 1-1/4 teaspoon store-bought or homemade Chai Spice blend

http://www.theroastedroot.net/chai-spiced-paleo-salted-caramel/

Pollo Al Forno

Here is a genuine Italian chicken dish--sublime, classic--a farm bird best roasted at an outdoor wood-burning oven with potatoes, lemon, and herbs, just like Mama Carmela Vacca cooked for me in the outdoor wood-burning oven at Villa Natalia. As with Chicken Cacciatore, you can cook the chicken with the skin on. Simply remove the skin after cooking and you'll have a super-succulent meat and great flavor without the calories.

Prep Time: 20min
Total Time: 1h20m
Serving Size: 4

Ingredients
olive oil cooking spray
1 3 1/2-pound all-natural farm-raised chicken
1 lemon
4 sprigs fresh rosemary
salt
freshly ground black pepper
1 large zucchini, sliced lengthwise 1/8 inch thick, using a mandoline
1⁄2 oz Parmigiano-Reggiano, grated

Directions
1. Preheat the oven to 375°F. Coat a large baking dish with cooking spray.
2. Place the chicken on a clean work surface. 
3. Cut 4 (1/4-inch-thick) slices from the lemon and stuff the remaining lemon in the cavity of the chicken. 
4. Place 1 lemon slice between the meat and skin of each breast. 
5. Place 1 lemon slice between the meat and skin of each thigh. 
6. Place 1 sprig of rosemary under each lemon slice, nestling it between the meat and the lemon slice. 
7. Lightly coat the chicken with cooking spray and season it all over with salt and pepper. 
8. Place in the baking dish and transfer to the middle rack of the oven.
9. Cook the chicken until the skin is browned and the meat is fully cooked. 
10. Check the internal temperature in the innermost part of the thigh and wing and the thickest part of the breast. When the thermometer readers 155°F, about 45 minutes to 1 hour, remove the chicken from the oven and let it rest tented with aluminum foil for at least 15 minute. Do not skip the resting step.
11. Transfer the chicken to a plate and remove and discard the skin, reserving the rosemary and lemon slices. 
12. Pour the cooking juices from the pan into a small clear plastic container and let sit at room temperature for 5 minutes to let the fat separate. 
13. Place the container above the baking dish and poke a hole in the bottom of it to allow all of the fat-free decanted cooking juices to be released; quickly move the container before the fat on top comes through the hole. You can use a gravy decanter for this step if you have one.
14. Turn the oven off and place the zucchini in the baking dish with the chicken broth to just cook through during the next step.
15. Remove the chicken meat from the bones, cutting each breast in half and separating each thigh from the leg. 
16. Divide the meat among 4 plates. Everyone gets half a breast; 2 people will get a thigh, and 2 people will get a drumstick. Divide any remaining meat among the plates.
17. Remove the zucchini from the oven, sprinkle with the Parmigiano, and place it alongside the chicken on the plates. 
18. Pour the remaining cooking juices over the plates and place 1 lemon slice on each plate.
Tip: Take the chicken out of the refrigerator an hour before cooking to bring it to room temperature and ensure an evenly cooked and moist bird.

http://www.aol.com/food/recipes/pollo-al-forno/?brand=food&ncid=txtlnkusaolp00002407

Linguine with Tomatoes, Baby Zucchini and Herbs

Total Time: 25 min
Serves 4

Ingredients
1 lb tomato, cored and finely chopped
3 baby zucchini, thinly sliced
12 oz linguine
1⁄3 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 small red chile, seeded and minced
2 tsp kosher salt
2 clove garlic, minced
1 Tbsp chopped parsley
1 Tbsp chopped basil
1⁄4 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, plus more for servin

Directions
1. In a large bowl, toss the tomatoes with the basil, parsley, garlic, salt, chile and olive oil.
2. In a large pot of boiling salted water, cook the linguine until al dente; drain well. 
3. Add the linguine to the bowl along with the sliced zucchini and toss. 
4. Add the 1/4 cup of grated cheese, toss again and serve in bowls, passing more cheese at the table.

http://www.aol.com/food/recipes/linguine-tomatoes-baby-zucchini-and-herbs/?brand=food&ncid=txtlnkusaolp00002407

PASTA POMODORO

Pasta Pomodoro is the quintessential Italian pasta dish. The ingredients are simple and it's all about execution.

INGREDIENTS
1/4 cup olive oil
1 medium yellow onion, finely diced
6 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 28-ounce can San Marzano tomatoes, puréed in a food processor
Kosher salt
Fresh basil
1 box Barilla bucatini or spaghetti
2 tablespoons cubed unsalted butter
1/4 cup finely grated Parmigiano Reggiano or Pecorino Romano

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Heat olive oil in a large skillet over medium-low heat. Add onion and cook, stirring, until soft, about 12 minutes. 
2. Add garlic and cook, stirring, for 2-4 minutes. 
3. Add crushed red pepper flakes; cook for 1 minute more. 
4. Increase heat to medium, add puréed tomatoes and season lightly with kosher salt; cook, stirring occasionally until sauce thickens slightly and the flavors meld, about 20 minutes. Remove pan from heat, stir in basil, and set aside.
5. Meanwhile, bring water to a boil in a large pot. Season with salt; add pasta and cook, stirring occasionally, until about 2 minutes before tender. Drain pasta, reserving 1/2 cup pasta cooking water.
6. Discard basil and heat skillet over high heat. Stir in reserved pasta water to loosen sauce; bring to a boil. 
7. Add pasta and cook, stirring, until sauce coats pasta and pasta is al dente, about 2 minutes. 
8. Remove pan from heat; add butter and cheese; toss until cheese melts. 
9. Transfer to warm bowls; serve with more cheese and more basil, if desired.

http://whatsgabycooking.com/pasta-pomodoro/

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you angelam - sounds like you went from empty nest to full next. definitely time for the boys to find their own place. i agree - it is nice to have them around but not all the time. look forward to see more of you. what kind of job did your son have in Poland? --- sam



angelam said:


> Hi everyone. I've been MIA recently. I just don't know where the last few weeks have gone. I seem to be busy all the time with work and home and family, especially family. DS1 came home from Poland for the summer and then decided to stay!! I seem to be spending all my time these days thinking about what we can have for dinner tonight, shopping and cooking. Anyway we have come to an agreement now that he has got a job and will eat while he's out most of the time and I do not have to plan meals for him. Of course now he's at home DS2 comes around more often and I finish up feeding both of them! Lovely as it is to have him around I'll be glad when he has found somewhere of his own to live.
> I have been keeping up pretty well with the summaries - thank you ladies, you've been invaluable but it's great to see Sam back at the helm.
> I know I've missed several birthdays, particularly Sams, so belated Happy Birthday to all that I've missed. Also missed some new babies, Margaret's new grandson is one of them so congratulations to all you new Grannies.
> Enjoyed the pictures of Fan's catwalk debut, you looked great Fan.
> Lovely to be back here with you all and I'll definitely try to keep up better now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not keen on the big prawns either where you have to pull their heads and legs off!


I've never had those


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure don't want to have to pluck feathers, etc., thought I have cleaned fish (yuck) and helped butcher a deer but won't do it again. And I certainly don't want food served with the head on it such as the fish. Does anyone remember the scene in the movie A Christmas Story where the family is eating Christmas dinner at a Chinese restaurant and are served duck with the head on still? Such a funny scene and one of my favorite movies.
> 
> Just finished cleaning out the dining room and DH is washing down the baseboards for me. I'll begin painting them tomorrow along with the floor. That's my big project for this next week. Off to take a short nap. TTYL


I don't remember the duck head in that movie, but it's one of my favourites too.

Your house is going to look new with all the work you've been doing


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Try looking up nurses uniforms , my friend who is a nurse wanted to buy some , what a shock she got ????


I was trying to buy some doll shoes and looked up the dolly name and got a porn site. Also, I wanted to file a complaint with the restaurant Jack-in-a-box and was surprised at what I got.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No potato famines please. I was watching a documentary about the starvation in Ireland and the workhouses and other events that surrounded so much emigration of Irish to USA and Canada during that time and realized how little history I know.


I watched that same documentary, very interesting but those poor people. My mom's family came from Ireland to Canada then
Fan, even though they will be expensive, at least now days potatos can be imported so you won't starve. Too bad you weren't close to me, I still have an extra 50-75 pounds in DSs garage


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just taking a quick break, David went fishing and took the kayak out for probably the last time this year, so I've gotten the bed stripped and a load of laundry out drying, his clothes bag and snack bag cleared out and restocked, the cooler cleaned out, the trash and recycling taken out, now I'm going to sweep and try the new spin mop, it was on sale from $39.98 to $19.98 and then a $10 mail in rebate from Menards.
> Okay, I'm off and running, if I stay on here too long I'll never get back up to do anything else.


You're a real whirlwind today. That mop was a good deal, please let us know how well it works, I've looked that them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know it was incredibly disastrous for Ireland. The latest episode of Victoria deals with her concerns over the famine. It was a terrible event in Irish history.
> Our growers are doing their best to keep the supplies coming, prices will be affected but as we head to summer and drier weather things should improve.


Do they grow 2 crops of potatoes to be harvesting now? Seems like it should be planting time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always felt a chest freezer held the cold better - when you open the door to an upright all the cold air falls out and has to cool down again when you close the door. and the chest freezer does hold more. --- sam


That's true & I find the upright frosts up much more than the chest freezer


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such a busy week. Monday was a day that I rested. I had so much that needed to be done but I slept in and took a nap in the afternoon. It was a vacation day for me. I worked overtime Thursday and Friday. Saturday, Matthew and I helped load a truck with donations for Lutheran World Relief. Our church is a collection site for the area. On Wednesday the truck will be driven to the rail yards in Grand Rapids, MI to have the boxes continue their journey. Unfortunately it was a rainy day so the boxes were getting wet during the loading. We had to navigate flooding on the roads as we drove home. It is still raining and many areas are now flooded. Today could be an adventure trying to get places. I will try to get an updated picture of Matthew's drawing later today. Today is another busy day.
> 
> Our college football team had to postpone their game to this afternoon. Their field has so much rainwater that someone was able to do the backstroke last night on the field area. Water was gushing into the area and filled in quite quickly.


Goodness, that is a lot of rain. I told David to take wet weather gear, lol, maybe he needs to strap the kayak on to the truck. 
Stay safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the tip Kaye Jo. After looking at recipes I think I will just buy it at the grocery store...LOL. Just call me lazy!


Lol, no, I'll call you smart.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so kind.....and will you be shipping it to me???? LOLOL. Better still, just rent a small truck and you can bring it and we can visit!


Lol!! I think taking it by pickup it would be the better idea. 
A good visit would be fantastic.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> good to see you angelam - sounds like you went from empty nest to full next. definitely time for the boys to find their own place. i agree - it is nice to have them around but not all the time. look forward to see more of you. what kind of job did your son have in Poland? --- sam


More lovely recipes, thanks Sam. After the book I just wrote, Dump and Run Pork Chops sounds exactly what I need.
DS has been teaching English in Poland (so that they can all come over here and get jobs!).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nice wheel!


It really is, not too fancy or anything, but I like the way it worked the best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Eww! Here they don't fish with worms, not sure why but use leeches????nothing quite so appetizing as opening the fridge & seeing them swimming in a container, yuk!


Ewwww!!!! NOT in my fridge!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never had those


Ooh I love those!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It looks like food by the time it gets to your plate, what gets me is when fancy restaurants serve fish with the head on???? who wants to eat something that's looking back?


Lol! I can't cook or eat fish with the head on, or a roast pig with the apple in the mouth either really, but at least the pig, I can just stay away from the head and eyes.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying to catch up. Still very tired from my two visits to Ally Pally. Spent up and worn out but happy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have an extra refrig in the laundry room for water, beer, and other misc stuff, but he keeps the container of worms in the one upstairs. Less steps, I guess.


LOL! Isn't that just a man? lol Oh well, just don't tip over the container and have the lid come off in the fridge. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure don't want to have to pluck feathers, etc., thought I have cleaned fish (yuck) and helped butcher a deer but won't do it again. And I certainly don't want food served with the head on it such as the fish. Does anyone remember the scene in the movie A Christmas Story where the family is eating Christmas dinner at a Chinese restaurant and are served duck with the head on still? Such a funny scene and one of my favorite movies.
> 
> Just finished cleaning out the dining room and DH is washing down the baseboards for me. I'll begin painting them tomorrow along with the floor. That's my big project for this next week. Off to take a short nap. TTYL


I don't pluck feathers anymore, I did plenty of that when we lived on Kodiak, a we plucked about 200 or 300 chickens and about 50 turkeys and a couple geese for the owner of the feed store, I plucked, Marla gutted, but it did cover horse feed and dog food for a year or so for both of us. 
I could butcher if I had to, figure if I want to eat it, I can do what is needed, but only if I HAVE too. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im definitly a wimp when it comes to the preperation of food and fish , the only time i got into trouble at school was when i refused to chop the head off a fish and run my thumb up the middle to get rid of the bones , . At 16 i decided to cook a chicken to make lunch for my brother and I , couldnt touch the bare skin so i got a large fork and used that to hold the chicken ????, i have got a lot better since then . I now use latex gloves (joke ) ????


LOL!! 
When I was about 13 or so, mom was working nights, so I called my grandmother long distance and she walked me through cutting a whole chicken down to fry, it came out pretty good. lol
I probably should have called her when I decided to make spaghetti the first time. :sm12: Note to self, do not put every spice in the cabinet that says can be used in spaghetti sauce, in the sauce, start with a couple at most. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Help! A consequence of the very wet winter means a shortage of the humble spud!
> The growers in Pukekohe a few kms south of here are in dismay as their crops rot in the sodden fields. Oh no what will we do without our chips
> and fries?


Oh no, that's awful!!! 
I hate when farmers lose any crops to weather, but shoot, potatoes are good for lots.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, hope you get time for some rest today, you work so hard. Hope the rain quits soon & flooding stops, too bad everyone couldn’t get a happy medium, then there wouldn’t be floods or fires.

Angela, good to hear from you & that you’ve just been busy. Hope your son finds a place soon.

I’ve been sewing this morning, got the second quilt done, just need binding on them & they’re done. I wanted to get them finished up & then I’ll start on the coats I want to make for the GKs & brothers little one for Christmas, I hate having too many WIPs.
My friend just left, she stopped to drop off a garbage bag full of yarn her SIL sent from Calgary to me???? a couple of weeks ago DHs cousin gave me a bag from her MIL, I think I have officially hit the status of SABLE ????????I need to knit faster. Funny how when people know you make things for charity the yarn just seems to multiply 
The sun has come out & it’s quite nice, I should get out for a walk & get back at my sewing. 
DH said he’s going duck hunting again so supper will be late again but there’s leftover lasagna he can heat when he shows up. I should take out some chicken & try one of the slow cooker recipes for tomorrow


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you don't get too dizzy while you are cleaning your floors. --- sam


Lol! It only spins in the bucket wringer outer thingy. But my floors are nice and spiffy again, I'm quite pleased with how it worked.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't mind fishing & I can put minnows on for bait but no way can I bring myself to touch those leeches, they really creep me out. We used to swim in Spruce Lake & it has leeches but luckily I never got one on me or I probably would have never went in again. Some kids just brought the salt shaker to the beach area with them????


I'm with you. I can put the minnows on but not leeches, worms or helgramites (sp). DH used to love these and they're hard to find.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! David said tell him that's why he needs his own fridge in the garage.
> Mind you, David doesn't have one either, but he's decided we need to keep the old fridge if it still runs, to put out there, it's really too small for what we need in the house.


I was never happy about having bait in the fridge. Yuk!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't pluck feathers anymore, I did plenty of that when we lived on Kodiak, a we plucked about 200 or 300 chickens and about 50 turkeys and a couple geese for the owner of the feed store, I plucked, Marla gutted, but it did cover horse feed and dog food for a year or so for both of us.
> I could butcher if I had to, figure if I want to eat it, I can do what is needed, but only if I HAVE too. lol


I used to help MIL butcher about 100 chickens every fall but then I found out I was the only family member who was paying for mine, the rest of DHs siblings were getting them free after they ate DHs grain & I helped butcher, none of them came to help????so I told DH I was not doing it anymore, now I only clean up whatever DH hunts


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. I've been MIA recently. I just don't know where the last few weeks have gone. I seem to be busy all the time with work and home and family, especially family. DS1 came home from Poland for the summer and then decided to stay!! I seem to be spending all my time these days thinking about what we can have for dinner tonight, shopping and cooking. Anyway we have come to an agreement now that he has got a job and will eat while he's out most of the time and I do not have to plan meals for him. Of course now he's at home DS2 comes around more often and I finish up feeding both of them! Lovely as it is to have him around I'll be glad when he has found somewhere of his own to live.
> I have been keeping up pretty well with the summaries - thank you ladies, you've been invaluable but it's great to see Sam back at the helm.
> I know I've missed several birthdays, particularly Sams, so belated Happy Birthday to all that I've missed. Also missed some new babies, Margaret's new grandson is one of them so congratulations to all you new Grannies.
> Enjoyed the pictures of Fan's catwalk debut, you looked great Fan.
> Lovely to be back here with you all and I'll definitely try to keep up better now.


That does upset your daily routine, hopefully he'll find a great place close enough to see him fairly often but a place of his own. :sm24: 
Whenever Christopher comes by for a visit, I end up feeding him too. lol A mothers work is never done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Help! A consequence of the very wet winter means a shortage of the humble spud!
> The growers in Pukekohe a few kms south of here are in dismay as their crops rot in the sodden fields. Oh no what will we do without our chips
> and fries?


So sorry to hear that. It probably means any spuds you get will be expensive. :sm13:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I was trying to buy some doll shoes and looked up the dolly name and got a porn site. Also, I wanted to file a complaint with the restaurant Jack-in-a-box and was surprised at what I got.


 :sm06: :sm23:

Once a lady called my coworker on her personal number (they were friends) and asked coworker if she knew what you got if you called our 800 number? LOL! Said it was a porn site, so my coworker tried, sure enough, our post office 1800# went to a porn site, lolol, they got that fixed pretty quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You're a real whirlwind today. That mop was a good deal, please let us know how well it works, I've looked that them


I've sat down to eat a tub of yogurt and then I'll get at least one fish tank cleaned, and I need to get the stuffed poblanos in the oven, ooh, I need to walk over to the store in a minute and get the rice&beans I need. 
Then it's a sit and knit evening I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, hope you get time for some rest today, you work so hard. Hope the rain quits soon & flooding stops, too bad everyone couldn't get a happy medium, then there wouldn't be floods or fires.
> 
> Angela, good to hear from you & that you've just been busy. Hope your son finds a place soon.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice quiet day. 
Lol, it does seem that yarn and such multiply with little help from us. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used to help MIL butcher about 100 chickens every fall but then I found out I was the only family member who was paying for mine, the rest of DHs siblings were getting them free after they ate DHs grain & I helped butcher, none of them came to help????so I told DH I was not doing it anymore, now I only clean up whatever DH hunts


I don't blame you, I'd stop helping too, that's just wrong, but then that goes along with what you've told us about his siblings treatment of their parents. Sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off again, see you all later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know it was incredibly disastrous for Ireland. The latest episode of Victoria deals with her concerns over the famine. It was a terrible event in Irish history.
> Our growers are doing their best to keep the supplies coming, prices will be affected but as we head to summer and drier weather things should improve.


Sure hope so.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you don't get too dizzy while you are cleaning your floors. --- sam


Thanks for the giggle, Sam. I now have visions of KayeJo spinning.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Our traditional time for getting planting is this coming weekend, it’s a long weekend and supposed to be start of summer, but the weather has other ideas on that one.
So we plant potatoes which should yield a crop by Christmas. 
We will have potatoes but they will be expensive, as are the other green crops drowning in the rain. We plan to get our summer veg planted this weekend.
Stu has his favourite Marty’s (tomatoes) his name for them. I want some acid free ones, so will get out to buy some over weekend.
I bought an orange ice plant yesterday to go with my hot pink/red one like Cathy’s. Pic coming.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I watched that same documentary, very interesting but those poor people. My mom's family came from Ireland to Canada then
> Fan, even though they will be expensive, at least now days potatos can be imported so you won't starve. Too bad you weren't close to me, I still have an extra 50-75 pounds in DSs garage


I just remember how important potatoes were to our existence during the winter months and as a cheap food supplement throughout the year. We filled up on potatoes at many meals.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I watched that same documentary, very interesting but those poor people. My mom's family came from Ireland to Canada then
> Fan, even though they will be expensive, at least now days potatos can be imported so you won't starve. Too bad you weren't close to me, I still have an extra 50-75 pounds in DSs garage


That documentary really spelled out the suffering. I've been watching a different one on Italian immigrants today. I'm finding tgem very interesting and informative. DH is off to a fishing party and I thought about houng to go see Victoria and Abdul as he wouldn't be interested, but have decided to stay home and do some more closet clean-outs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are my ice plants. I named, the cat planters Harry and Hermione. They were a gift for my 60th birthday from a friend.
Can’t remember what the cactus is, but it has a long stem with an orange flower.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used to help MIL butcher about 100 chickens every fall but then I found out I was the only family member who was paying for mine, the rest of DHs siblings were getting them free after they ate DHs grain & I helped butcher, none of them came to help????so I told DH I was not doing it anymore, now I only clean up whatever DH hunts


That would p-off me too. Whenever we butchered, those who helped got paid in a share for their freezers. Not sure how it was decided how many chickens went home with each of them--but know that gratutude went with them because it's sure not a task to be taken on solo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've sat down to eat a tub of yogurt and then I'll get at least one fish tank cleaned, and I need to get the stuffed poblanos in the oven, ooh, I need to walk over to the store in a minute and get the rice&beans I need.
> Then it's a sit and knit evening I think.


Stuffed poblanos sound terrific. I also saw tomatillos on sale at the grocery store. I think a Mexican dish needs to be in my menu planning for this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here are my ice plants. I named, the cat planters Harry and Hermione. They were a gift for my 60th birthday from a friend.
> Can't remember what the cactus is, but it has a long stem with an orange flower.


Very pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. I've been MIA recently. I just don't know where the last few weeks have gone. I seem to be busy all the time with work and home and family, especially family. DS1 came home from Poland for the summer and then decided to stay!! I seem to be spending all my time these days thinking about what we can have for dinner tonight, shopping and cooking. Anyway we have come to an agreement now that he has got a job and will eat while he's out most of the time and I do not have to plan meals for him. Of course now he's at home DS2 comes around more often and I finish up feeding both of them! Lovely as it is to have him around I'll be glad when he has found somewhere of his own to live.
> I have been keeping up pretty well with the summaries - thank you ladies, you've been invaluable but it's great to see Sam back at the helm.
> I know I've missed several birthdays, particularly Sams, so belated Happy Birthday to all that I've missed. Also missed some new babies, Margaret's new grandson is one of them so congratulations to all you new Grannies.
> Enjoyed the pictures of Fan's catwalk debut, you looked great Fan.
> Lovely to be back here with you all and I'll definitely try to keep up better now.


Nice to hear from you again Angela


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Trying to catch up. Still very tired from my two visits to Ally Pally. Spent up and worn out but happy.


Glad to hear you had a lovely time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie sometimes i think i would like to live on a working farm , then i have a reality check I would be useless, no way could I pluck the feathers off a bird not to mention everything else you have to do to get the insides out , and fish come already to go in pan otherwise I wont touch it as for finding live leeches in my fridge my bags would be packed and i would be out of there , i think i would have died of starvation if i lived a couple of hundred years ago


I'm with you- except that my fish need to come out of the pan. Well the oil as the only way I like fish is battered.
Mind you I have bugs in my fridge right now that David is keeping for some reason. Started of as one and now there are 4 containers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123
[URL=https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1785765861447938&set=pcb.1785765941447930&type=3 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1785765861447938&set=pcb.1785765941447930&type=3[/URL]
> 
> Me wading through a stream on our walk at Kern River Preserve. We waded thru then lost Trail so had to back track and wade thru again. Felt like a little kid, shoes off, pants rolled up! Fun. Longest hike I've been on probably just under 4 miles.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, hope you get time for some rest today, you work so hard. Hope the rain quits soon & flooding stops, too bad everyone couldn't get a happy medium, then there wouldn't be floods or fires.
> 
> Angela, good to hear from you & that you've just been busy. Hope your son finds a place soon.
> 
> ...


I dont like having lots of WIPs either. Sounds like you are going to be busy or should i say more busy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It looks like food by the time it gets to your plate, what gets me is when fancy restaurants serve fish with the head on???? who wants to eat something that's looking back?


When we were newly married the partners at the firm David worked for took us to lunch at a very small high class restaurant (if that is what you call a small place with just the one small private room so more like a home). And the main course was one large fish each, head and all. Remembering how I like to eat my fish I was in rather a bind! Why is that assumed that if you are eating high class you will want fish?

When serving large numbers these days alternate drop is the norm. Two meals are cooked and one is given to one person and the other to the next and so on round the table. Well often one is fish. Somehow at one of these David and I both got the fish. Not such an issue at a wedding or similar where haven't paid but at a dinner that have paid for and left with a plate of fish in front of me (or an entree that is fish and that happens sometimes with no choice) I get really annoyed paying for something I won't eat and not being to change it as happened that time. Usually swap round the table but for reason that didn't happen- maybe lots of non-fish eaters. And the kitchens don't have spare meals.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

the Facebook link I tried was this.

TACT.
"I'm sure you'll forgive me, my dear" said the expansive woman to her guest, "if I go on with my knitting while you are talking. Then I shan't feel I'm wasting my time."

Comes from a booklet published in 1943 to raise the morale of sailors posted to Darwin (northern Australia)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You look like you had such a good time! What fun that must have been.


sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123
> [URL=https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1785765861447938&set=pcb.1785765941447930&type=3 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. I've been MIA recently. I just don't know where the last few weeks have gone. I seem to be busy all the time with work and home and family, especially family. DS1 came home from Poland for the summer and then decided to stay!! I seem to be spending all my time these days thinking about what we can have for dinner tonight, shopping and cooking. Anyway we have come to an agreement now that he has got a job and will eat while he's out most of the time and I do not have to plan meals for him. Of course now he's at home DS2 comes around more often and I finish up feeding both of them! Lovely as it is to have him around I'll be glad when he has found somewhere of his own to live.
> I have been keeping up pretty well with the summaries - thank you ladies, you've been invaluable but it's great to see Sam back at the helm.
> I know I've missed several birthdays, particularly Sams, so belated Happy Birthday to all that I've missed. Also missed some new babies, Margaret's new grandson is one of them so congratulations to all you new Grannies.
> Enjoyed the pictures of Fan's catwalk debut, you looked great Fan.
> Lovely to be back here with you all and I'll definitely try to keep up better now.


Well understand what you mean about DS#1. once they have been away you both have adapted to the different situation and back again makes things hard. And especially with you doing so much work as well.
Thanks for the congrats on Gordon- 3 weeks old today already.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> More lovely recipes, thanks Sam. After the book I just wrote, Dump and Run Pork Chops sounds exactly what I need.
> DS has been teaching English in Poland (so that they can all come over here and get jobs!).


Well Brexit will fix that :sm07:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, hope you get time for some rest today, you work so hard. Hope the rain quits soon & flooding stops, too bad everyone couldn't get a happy medium, then there wouldn't be floods or fires.
> 
> Angela, good to hear from you & that you've just been busy. Hope your son finds a place soon.
> 
> ...


We had the SLOW COOKER CHICKEN AND CORN CHOWDER yesterday and it was nice. You might of course have problems finding any potatoes for it :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used to help MIL butcher about 100 chickens every fall but then I found out I was the only family member who was paying for mine, the rest of DHs siblings were getting them free after they ate DHs grain & I helped butcher, none of them came to help????so I told DH I was not doing it anymore, now I only clean up whatever DH hunts


So you paid for the chickens you worked on and paid to feed while the rest of the family didn't pay? Don't understand at all why you put your foot down :sm01: How did she justify that?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123
> [URL=https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1785765861447938&set=pcb.1785765941447930&type=3 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This sounds really good; think I need to try it. My Mom was an expert at jelly rolls and would make them about once a month. I've never tried to make one - I think I need her special kitchen towel (from an old feed/flour sack) that she used to help roll the cake. It was the same towel she used to cover the myriad of bread products she made each Saturday morning. At least one loaf of bread and then either monkey bread, cinnamon rolls, or a special braided brioche bread.


Walmart carries the flour sack towels at a good price. That's all I use now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> When we were newly married the partners at the firm David worked for took us to lunch at a very small high class restaurant (if that is what you call a small place with just the one small private room so more like a home). And the main course was one large fish each, head and all. Remembering how I like to eat my fish I was in rather a bind! Why is that assumed that if you are eating high class you will want fish?
> 
> When serving large numbers these days alternate drop is the norm. Two meals are cooked and one is given to one person and the other to the next and so on round the table. Well often one is fish. Somehow at one of these David and I both got the fish. Not such an issue at a wedding or similar where haven't paid but at a dinner that have paid for and left with a plate of fish in front of me (or an entree that is fish and that happens sometimes with no choice) I get really annoyed paying for something I won't eat and not being to change it as happened that time. Usually swap round the table but for reason that didn't happen- maybe lots of non-fish eaters. And the kitchens don't have spare meals.


Fish is very seldom a meal offered during those kinds of meals and almost always there's a vegetarian opt out available. (Thankfully, or I'd be in a bind also.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Walmart carries the flour sack towels at a good price. That's all I use now.


Hmm; I'll need to go take a look.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fish is very seldom a meal offered during those kinds of meals and almost always there's a vegetarian opt out available. (Thankfully, or I'd be in a bind also.)


Need to say before hand in these cases that vegetarian so they know how many to cook. But don't before hand normally what the meal options are.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nope, tells me this page is not available.


Remove the "s" from https and the link should open.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Just saw this. It is fun watch. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan, we call that cactus hen and chickens. I know it has an actual name but can't recall it.

Joy, happy you had a good hike.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Need to say before hand in these cases that vegetarian so they know how many to cook. But don't before hand normally what the meal options are.


I like that the last few luncheons and dinners have had 3 choices on the menu from which to choose; I'm not sure how they decide the quantities to make up; but do know that sometimes the last table served may have less options on choice. It's probably seen as poor manners, but my dinner/lunch mate and I are usually willing to trade items so we each have enough.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> It was great, only 2 of us, but it was really nice to be able to try a couple different wheels, I didn't take a picture, but this is the one closest that they now make.
> https://www.louet.com/product/00/1.117/S17-Spinning-Wheel-Unfinished


Could you look for a used one? I'm sure people sell them every now and then or maybe an estate sale.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fan, we call that cactus hen and chickens. I know it has an actual name but can't recall it.
> 
> Joy, happy you had a good hike.


Thanks I just googled and it's botanic name is Echiveria, Ilike hen and chickens much easier to remember!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> and......


Gorgeous colours, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do they grow 2 crops of potatoes to be harvesting now? Seems like it should be planting time


It is so mild here that usually potatoes can be planted in the winter, for new spuds in the Spring- my brother grows a lot of what they eat, in tall plastic bags, so he can move them to sunny spots when needed. Easy to keep planting for a succession through much of the year. Just with all the rain that I've been grumbling about the crops have not been able to be lifted- too soggy for the machines, and of course some have failed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like that the last few luncheons and dinners have had 3 choices on tge menu from which to choose; I'm not sure how they decide the quantities to make up; but do know that sometimes the last table served may have less optionsbon choice. It's probably seen as poor manners, but my dinner/lunch mate and I are usually willing to trade items so we each have enough.


Perfectly acceptable here to trade with the person you come with, or others you know on the table you might feel OK trading. When it comes to strangers on the table that is an issue.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Could you look for a used one? I'm sure people sell them every now and then or maybe an estate sale.


I see them on the FB craft items sale bulletin boards all the time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up. We have moved from the festival campground to a state park campground. We really wanted to see Russell Moore and III Tyme Out, but they didn't start until 3:30, and we were to get rain by then. As we were camped in a huge field, and it had had wet spots when we arrived, we decided to leave early. Good thing we did. It ended up a bit of an expensive day. We have had a tire on the inside dual that wouldn't hold air. DH checked it and it didn't have any in it! I mean none. And wouldn't take any either. So called Good Sam roadside service. It could have been much worse. It was the valve stem that was leaking. Again. We carry a spare tire, but it isn't mounted on the wheel, so would have cost us much more to have the old one taken off the wheel and the better one mounted. We then headed to the new campground and then went to the lodge for supper, which was very good. It poured while we were eating. 

Well, it's been a year of firsts, and this is the last of them. It's been a year today since mom passed. Mom and dad had talked about going to the festival that we went to for years. I don't know if they ever went. I can't remember. So, we went for them, though not intentionally. I told DH that I didn't want to stay home this weekend, and he planned the trip, not thinking about them wanting to go. So it was really nice getting to go. It was our first time going, and it was somewhere they had wanted to go. We had a great time and talked to some nice people. Mom and dad would have enjoyed it also.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Here are my ice plants. I named, the cat planters Harry and Hermione. They were a gift for my 60th birthday from a friend.
> Can't remember what the cactus is, but it has a long stem with an orange flower.


Beautiful plants and planters.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful plants and planters.


Thank you they're a nice feature in the garden.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I see them on the FB craft items sale bulletin boards all the time.


That's what I thought, must admit never though of FB. Live and learn right!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thank you they're a nice feature in the garden.


They are gorgeous and such a lovely BD gift from your friend, especially buying 2.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> They are gorgeous and such a lovely BD gift from your friend, especially buying 2.


My friend worked in a garden centre so got them at staff discount rates! I was visiting her at the place one day and remarked how much I liked them so she put them aside for me.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Everyone seems to be posting photos of their lovely plants etc., so thought I'd attach one I took early this morning. These are the last 2 containers on my deck that are still blooming, or at least they were before it became dark. We are having quite a storm outside with really high winds so I'll be amazed if they are still blooming in the morning. Our annuals are usually long gone at this time of the year but at the other house the geraniums, million bells and a couple of other annuals are still looking beautiful.
Of course you will see the mess from the Honey Locus tree that is in the back of the yard, the leaves make such a mess and I'm normally out there at least once a day with the leaf blower, I will be happy when it's finally dropped all it's leaves.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you, lots of fun and will sleep well tonight.
Margaret, sorry you couldn’t open fb pic. It wasn’t my pic, my friend took it so I just tried copy and paste.
Sorlenna, thank you ‘‘twas a good ramble.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, wise you left early. Sorry about tire expense. Glad you got to part of festival.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Everyone seems to be posting photos of their lovely plants etc., so thought I'd attach one I took early this morning. These are the last 2 containers on my deck that are still blooming, or at least they were before it became dark. We are having quite a storm outside with really high winds so I'll be amazed if they are still blooming in the morning. Our annuals are usually long gone at this time of the year but at the other house the geraniums, million bells and a couple of other annuals are still looking beautiful.
> Of course you will see the mess from the Honey Locus tree that is in the back of the yard, the leaves make such a mess and I'm normally out there at least once a day with the leaf blower, I will be happy when it's finally dropped all it's leaves.


Nice pics of your last flowers of the season. We are having nasty chilly winds today, with a bit of sunshine in between.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks I just googled and it's botanic name is Echiveria, Ilike hen and chickens much easier to remember!


 :sm24: My MIL had a quite expansive one in her yard and I always liked it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123
> [URL=https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1785765861447938&set=pcb.1785765941447930&type=3 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm with you- except that my fish need to come out of the pan. Well the oil as the only way I like fish is battered.
> Mind you I have bugs in my fridge right now that David is keeping for some reason. Started of as one and now there are 4 containers.


 :sm06: 
Is he planning for taking Gordon fishing? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Stuffed poblanos sound terrific. I also saw tomatillos on sale at the grocery store. I think a Mexican dish needs to be in my menu planning for this week.


Poor David, forgot I told him I'd make chili so he's a bit disappointed, so I told him he has something to look forward to when he gets home next weekend. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the giggle, Sam. I now have visions of KayeJo spinning.


 :sm23: 
At the coffee shop yesterday morning, I told our friend the owner that we were off to spinning, she said not to fall off. LOLOL!!! Told her not that kind of spinning, spinning wool. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> the Facebook link I tried was this.
> 
> TACT.
> "I'm sure you'll forgive me, my dear" said the expansive woman to her guest, "if I go on with my knitting while you are talking. Then I shan't feel I'm wasting my time."
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> When we were newly married the partners at the firm David worked for took us to lunch at a very small high class restaurant (if that is what you call a small place with just the one small private room so more like a home). And the main course was one large fish each, head and all. Remembering how I like to eat my fish I was in rather a bind! Why is that assumed that if you are eating high class you will want fish?
> 
> When serving large numbers these days alternate drop is the norm. Two meals are cooked and one is given to one person and the other to the next and so on round the table. Well often one is fish. Somehow at one of these David and I both got the fish. Not such an issue at a wedding or similar where haven't paid but at a dinner that have paid for and left with a plate of fish in front of me (or an entree that is fish and that happens sometimes with no choice) I get really annoyed paying for something I won't eat and not being to change it as happened that time. Usually swap round the table but for reason that didn't happen- maybe lots of non-fish eaters. And the kitchens don't have spare meals.


Thankfully here, you usually mark which option you want when you pay, so that you don't get something you can't or won't eat. It would make me more than a bit peeved to pay for something that I can't or won't eat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Could you look for a used one? I'm sure people sell them every now and then or maybe an estate sale.


The main problem with used ones is that you need to be able to physically see it, to make sure that there are no missing pieces or that they aren't damaged. But if I could find a good used one I would definitely go for it if the price was right.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123
> [URL=https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1785765861447938&set=pcb.1785765941447930&type=3 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am caught up. We have moved from the festival campground to a state park campground. We really wanted to see Russell Moore and III Tyme Out, but they didn't start until 3:30, and we were to get rain by then. As we were camped in a huge field, and it had had wet spots when we arrived, we decided to leave early. Good thing we did. It ended up a bit of an expensive day. We have had a tire on the inside dual that wouldn't hold air. DH checked it and it didn't have any in it! I mean none. And wouldn't take any either. So called Good Sam roadside service. It could have been much worse. It was the valve stem that was leaking. Again. We carry a spare tire, but it isn't mounted on the wheel, so would have cost us much more to have the old one taken off the wheel and the better one mounted. We then headed to the new campground and then went to the lodge for supper, which was very good. It poured while we were eating.
> 
> Well, it's been a year of firsts, and this is the last of them. It's been a year today since mom passed. Mom and dad had talked about going to the festival that we went to for years. I don't know if they ever went. I can't remember. So, we went for them, though not intentionally. I told DH that I didn't want to stay home this weekend, and he planned the trip, not thinking about them wanting to go. So it was really nice getting to go. It was our first time going, and it was somewhere they had wanted to go. We had a great time and talked to some nice people. Mom and dad would have enjoyed it also.


Good you left before it got too bad, too bad about the tire, but glad it was nothing worse. 
It's great that you had a good time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Everyone seems to be posting photos of their lovely plants etc., so thought I'd attach one I took early this morning. These are the last 2 containers on my deck that are still blooming, or at least they were before it became dark. We are having quite a storm outside with really high winds so I'll be amazed if they are still blooming in the morning. Our annuals are usually long gone at this time of the year but at the other house the geraniums, million bells and a couple of other annuals are still looking beautiful.
> Of course you will see the mess from the Honey Locus tree that is in the back of the yard, the leaves make such a mess and I'm normally out there at least once a day with the leaf blower, I will be happy when it's finally dropped all it's leaves.


They are pretty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am caught up. We have moved from the festival campground to a state park campground. We really wanted to see Russell Moore and III Tyme Out, but they didn't start until 3:30, and we were to get rain by then. As we were camped in a huge field, and it had had wet spots when we arrived, we decided to leave early. Good thing we did. It ended up a bit of an expensive day. We have had a tire on the inside dual that wouldn't hold air. DH checked it and it didn't have any in it! I mean none. And wouldn't take any either. So called Good Sam roadside service. It could have been much worse. It was the valve stem that was leaking. Again. We carry a spare tire, but it isn't mounted on the wheel, so would have cost us much more to have the old one taken off the wheel and the better one mounted. We then headed to the new campground and then went to the lodge for supper, which was very good. It poured while we were eating.
> 
> Well, it's been a year of firsts, and this is the last of them. It's been a year today since mom passed. Mom and dad had talked about going to the festival that we went to for years. I don't know if they ever went. I can't remember. So, we went for them, though not intentionally. I told DH that I didn't want to stay home this weekend, and he planned the trip, not thinking about them wanting to go. So it was really nice getting to go. It was our first time going, and it was somewhere they had wanted to go. We had a great time and talked to some nice people. Mom and dad would have enjoyed it also.


What a lovely way to remember your parents on your mothers anniversary.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> Is he planning for taking Gordon fishing? lolol


Why not :sm02:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bedtime, need some sleep, busy day tomorrow. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you, ‘‘twas fun.
Kate, sorry you couldn’t see pic. I guess fb pic can’t be shared if they aren’t yours. My friend Jane took pics.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123
> [URL=https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1785765861447938&set=pcb.1785765941447930&type=3 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why not :sm02:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

:sm23: 
I forgot how great, who's line is it anyway? is. David came across it and we are marathon watching.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so glad you could see pic. I thought of your pic yesterday!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> I forgot how great, who's line is it anyway? is. David came across it and we are marathon watching.


They are so talented.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> So you paid for the chickens you worked on and paid to feed while the rest of the family didn't pay? Don't understand at all why you put your foot down :sm01: How did she justify that?


They had the notion since DH was farming, we got a "deal" on the farm????we paid market price for it & continued to provide feed for their animals for 20 years for free????we would have been much better off had we just went & bought another farm. The craziest deal I ever heard of but I had no say in the matter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fan, we call that cactus hen and chickens. I know it has an actual name but can't recall it.
> 
> Joy, happy you had a good hike.


I thought that's what the cactus was


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so mild here that usually potatoes can be planted in the winter, for new spuds in the Spring- my brother grows a lot of what they eat, in tall plastic bags, so he can move them to sunny spots when needed. Easy to keep planting for a succession through much of the year. Just with all the rain that I've been grumbling about the crops have not been able to be lifted- too soggy for the machines, and of course some have failed.


So disheartening to go to all the work & get nothing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, looks like you had a great time.
Lynette, lovely flowers, I was talking to my cousin this afternoon & she was also complaining about the wind & rain


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Here are my ice plants. I named, the cat planters Harry and Hermione. They were a gift for my 60th birthday from a friend.
> Can't remember what the cactus is, but it has a long stem with an orange flower.


Those are so pretty. Will the cactus flower?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie sometimes i think i would like to live on a working farm , then i have a reality check I would be useless, no way could I pluck the feathers off a bird not to mention everything else you have to do to get the insides out , and fish come already to go in pan otherwise I wont touch it as for finding live leeches in my fridge my bags would be packed and i would be out of there , i think i would have died of starvation if i lived a couple of hundred years ago


LOL. Ditto.... me too! :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Not keen on the big prawns either where you have to pull their heads and legs off!


Now that I CAN do! LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Nice to hear from you again Angela


Good to be back Sonja.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> When we were newly married the partners at the firm David worked for took us to lunch at a very small high class restaurant (if that is what you call a small place with just the one small private room so more like a home). And the main course was one large fish each, head and all. Remembering how I like to eat my fish I was in rather a bind! Why is that assumed that if you are eating high class you will want fish?
> 
> When serving large numbers these days alternate drop is the norm. Two meals are cooked and one is given to one person and the other to the next and so on round the table. Well often one is fish. Somehow at one of these David and I both got the fish. Not such an issue at a wedding or similar where haven't paid but at a dinner that have paid for and left with a plate of fish in front of me (or an entree that is fish and that happens sometimes with no choice) I get really annoyed paying for something I won't eat and not being to change it as happened that time. Usually swap round the table but for reason that didn't happen- maybe lots of non-fish eaters. And the kitchens don't have spare meals.


Haven't heard of anything like that here. If you are paying for a meal you at least get a choice and if there's nothing you like on the menu then eat somewhere else.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well Brexit will fix that :sm07:


 :sm24: :sm24: It sure will, in fact already has to some extent. It was partly all the uncertainty over Brexit which decided him to stay home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cannot say today is a beautiful day as its getting darker by the minute or should I say it was as now its gone an eerie yellow colour out there , something is a coming , poor Ireland is already starting to get battered going to be there worst storm since 61, not supposed to hit us till tonight , very quiet out there nothing is moving at all ,the calm before the storm


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

The poor flowers are a bit confused everywhere I think with unstable weather. Well today we had sunny 25c YAY! Spring has sprung. I already have some roses flowering early. And usually those flowers I posted are flowering closer to Christmas. Tomorrow is to be 28c and Wed 30c which is a bit of a shock this early., then following that Thurs to be 17c..... :sm11: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just taking a quick break, David went fishing and took the kayak out for probably the last time this year, so I've gotten the bed stripped and a load of laundry out drying, his clothes bag and snack bag cleared out and restocked, the cooler cleaned out, the trash and recycling taken out, now I'm going to sweep and try the new spin mop, it was on sale from $39.98 to $19.98 and then a $10 mail in rebate from Menards.
> Okay, I'm off and running, if I stay on here too long I'll never get back up to do anything else.


I just bought a Vileda spin mop a few weeks ago.... I like it although the bucket is a bit big and awkward to fit in sink, but I can manage it. Easy to use.
How did you like yours?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> those were some beautiful flowers cathy. i'm surprised how nice my containers look - what were the flowers in the second picture - the red ones? --- sam


They were the same as the yellow... pig face. They are a type of succulent I think. Grow really easy from cuttings. I also have bright orange, light pink, bright pink. They dont flower for a very long time though then they look pretty ugly and ordinary the rest of the year....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> hope you don't get too dizzy while you are cleaning your floors. --- sam


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. I've been MIA recently. I just don't know where the last few weeks have gone. I seem to be busy all the time with work and home and family, especially family. DS1 came home from Poland for the summer and then decided to stay!! I seem to be spending all my time these days thinking about what we can have for dinner tonight, shopping and cooking. Anyway we have come to an agreement now that he has got a job and will eat while he's out most of the time and I do not have to plan meals for him. Of course now he's at home DS2 comes around more often and I finish up feeding both of them! Lovely as it is to have him around I'll be glad when he has found somewhere of his own to live.
> I have been keeping up pretty well with the summaries - thank you ladies, you've been invaluable but it's great to see Sam back at the helm.
> I know I've missed several birthdays, particularly Sams, so belated Happy Birthday to all that I've missed. Also missed some new babies, Margaret's new grandson is one of them so congratulations to all you new Grannies.
> Enjoyed the pictures of Fan's catwalk debut, you looked great Fan.
> Lovely to be back here with you all and I'll definitely try to keep up better now.


Great to hear from you. Hope things settle down a bit and you can spend more time on here with us. 
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So disheartening to go to all the work & get nothing


As a Farmer, this is something you can relate to all too well, I suspect!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot say today is a beautiful day as its getting darker by the minute or should I say it was as now its gone an eerie yellow colour out there , something is a coming , poor Ireland is already starting to get battered going to be there worst storm since 61, not supposed to hit us till tonight , very quiet out there nothing is moving at all ,the calm before the storm


This is Ophelia?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot say today is a beautiful day as its getting darker by the minute or should I say it was as now its gone an eerie yellow colour out there , something is a coming , poor Ireland is already starting to get battered going to be there worst storm since 61, not supposed to hit us till tonight , very quiet out there nothing is moving at all ,the calm before the storm


I think we will get away with it down here. It's a beautiful morning, sunny and bright and hardly any wind at the moment though I gather that is coming this afternoon. I have two loads of washing out and a third in the machine. Temps supposed to teach 21/22c this afternoon which is amazing for mid October. Hope you don't get anything too bad up there. Stay safe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is Ophelia?


Yes , at the moment they are saying Ireland will get the worst of it , they hsve closed schools and work places there , here they are telling us to stay at home if possible


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Our traditional time for getting planting is this coming weekend, it's a long weekend and supposed to be start of summer, but the weather has other ideas on that one.
> So we plant potatoes which should yield a crop by Christmas.
> We will have potatoes but they will be expensive, as are the other green crops drowning in the rain. We plan to get our summer veg planted this weekend.
> Stu has his favourite Marty's (tomatoes) his name for them. I want some acid free ones, so will get out to buy some over weekend.
> I bought an orange ice plant yesterday to go with my hot pink/red one like Cathy's. Pic coming.


Summer here doesnt start till the 1st December, surely its the same with you? :sm19: 
I havent heard them called ice plant.... will keep reading to see a picture of yours. ............. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here are my ice plants. I named, the cat planters Harry and Hermione. They were a gift for my 60th birthday from a friend.
> Can't remember what the cactus is, but it has a long stem with an orange flower.


Yep, they look the same.. never heard them called ice plants here only pig face..LOL I learn something new on here every day. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Summer here doesnt start till the 1st December, surely its the same with you? :sm19:
> I havent heard them called ice plant.... will keep reading to see a picture of yours. ............. :sm11:


That is what I've always believed- although Labour weekend is supposed to be the time to plant your tomatoes out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes , at the moment they are saying Ireland will get the worst of it , they hsve closed schools and work places there , here they are telling us to stay at home if possible


I just read my BBC News Feed- hope it is better than expected- Norma might be taking some of the wind.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123
> [URL=https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1785765861447938&set=pcb.1785765941447930&type=3 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I think we will get away with it down here. It's a beautiful morning, sunny and bright and hardly any wind at the moment though I gather that is coming this afternoon. I have two loads of washing out and a third in the machine. Temps supposed to teach 21/22c this afternoon which is amazing for mid October. Hope you don't get anything too bad up there. Stay safe.


We have had temps of 19/20 c since Friday and today is also supposed to reach 20c no clear blue sky though and its allset to change by sixish


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you, ''twas fun.
> Kate, sorry you couldn't see pic. I guess fb pic can't be shared if they aren't yours. My friend Jane took pics.


And yet it did work for me.... I assumed it did because I have you as a fb friend?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes , at the moment they are saying Ireland will get the worst of it , they hsve closed schools and work places there , here they are telling us to stay at home if possible


It's windy and wet up here already and this is the start of the school's October week holiday - typical weather!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot say today is a beautiful day as its getting darker by the minute or should I say it was as now its gone an eerie yellow colour out there , something is a coming , poor Ireland is already starting to get battered going to be there worst storm since 61, not supposed to hit us till tonight , very quiet out there nothing is moving at all ,the calm before the storm


Oh dear, I hope it doesnt end up being as bad weather as its looking. :sm06: :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes , at the moment they are saying Ireland will get the worst of it , they hsve closed schools and work places there , here they are telling us to stay at home if possible


Oh golly, stay safe. :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Haven't heard of anything like that here. If you are paying for a meal you at least get a choice and if there's nothing you like on the menu then eat somewhere else.


This is for wedding receptions or large dinners like at conferences or where there is a speaker. Not at a restaurant. So no choice as to whether go somewhere else to eat. And it makes sense when cooking for 100s that know exactly how many of each are needed. Avoids a lot of food wastage (and thus expense to those paying) but when they often have fish as one I for one don't like it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot say today is a beautiful day as its getting darker by the minute or should I say it was as now its gone an eerie yellow colour out there , something is a coming , poor Ireland is already starting to get battered going to be there worst storm since 61, not supposed to hit us till tonight , very quiet out there nothing is moving at all ,the calm before the storm


Sounds bad- and Norma and Kate will likely get more of it if Ireland are coping it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The poor flowers are a bit confused everywhere I think with unstable weather. Well today we had sunny 25c YAY! Spring has sprung. I already have some roses flowering early. And usually those flowers I posted are flowering closer to Christmas. Tomorrow is to be 28c and Wed 30c which is a bit of a shock this early., then following that Thurs to be 17c..... :sm11: :sm19:


around 32 today (90F) 33 tomorrow. Nice temperature though seems hot as the first real warm days we have had so far (well a couple almost as warm but not in a row).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot say today is a beautiful day as its getting darker by the minute or should I say it was as now its gone an eerie yellow colour out there , something is a coming , poor Ireland is already starting to get battered going to be there worst storm since 61, not supposed to hit us till tonight , very quiet out there nothing is moving at all ,the calm before the storm


The eerie sky colors are definite signs. Praying all stay safe and dry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's windy and wet up here already and this is the start of the school's October week holiday - typical weather!


Hoping it's not as bad as expected. Prayers being sent.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up again and going to have a busy day. Was up at 5:15 a.m., dressed and already made one trip to get some more paint for the fireplace in the dining room. Normally I prefer natural brick on the fireplace but since this had been painted in the past (white) it was less costly to just paint again. I have used a textured grey that looks like granite. Pretty pleased with it. I had used it previously in a sandstone color on the fireplace in the kitchen so knew it would do well. DH has gone to pick up helper that will lightly sand the dining room floor for me before I paint it. Also, will be painting the baseboards/trim back white to freshen it up. Don't fuss at me Sam...most likely won't make it to the gym today but figure the work I'll be doing will certainly give me a workout! LOL. Can't wait to get this all done! Of course, it seems the more I get done the more re-doing I want to do! LOL Hmmmm...note to self.....always take picture of painting since looking at this one I see a few spots I need to hit again with the paint! Will do that asap!

Tami, it's hard to believe it has already been a year since your mom passed away. Glad you were able to go on this trip; sorry about the tire trouble though. Sending you lots of hugs.

Kiwifrau, beautiful flowers on your deck. 

I know there was something else I was going to comment on but hey...I'm still on my first cup of coffee and craft has struck. TTYL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> This is for wedding receptions or large dinners like at conferences or where there is a speaker. Not at a restaurant. So no choice as to whether go somewhere else to eat. And it makes sense when cooking for 100s that know exactly how many of each are needed. Avoids a lot of food wastage (and thus expense to those paying) but when they often have fish as one I for one don't like it.


 :sm24: I understand now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Yes , at the moment they are saying Ireland will get the worst of it , they hsve closed schools and work places there , here they are telling us to stay at home if possible


Ophelia is rattling around here. I think it is too windy to go walking as they are predicting 70 miles an hour gusts. My washing has dried :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ophelia is rattling around here. I think it is too windy to go walking as they are predicting 70 miles an hour gusts. My washing has dried :sm24:


We would rather you and Mishka didn't get blown away. Good thing with wind is things dry very quickly- well as long as it is not strong enough to blow the washing away (not a problem we get here).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> We would rather you and Mishka didn't get blown away. Good thing with wind is things dry very quickly- well as long as it is not strong enough to blow the washing away (not a problem we get here).


Thank you, we do get washing blown away but I bought some special pegs from a lady on the Black Isle in Scotland. She was fed up with her washing disappearing and got her DH to design and make them. They work at treat
:sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> And yet it did work for me.... I assumed it did because I have you as a fb friend?


I thought that too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It's windy and wet up here already and this is the start of the school's October week holiday - typical weather!


Hope you stay safe and dont get any damage


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The eerie sky colors are definite signs. Praying all stay safe and dry.


Exactly 30 years tonight was one of the worst storms to hit the uk , and the weatherman didnt predict it right , its a night I will never forget as my oldest son and I were very lucky that night . We were on our way home from the hospital were he had his tonsils out , as we came along the road leading into were we lived a tree fell right across the road hitting a car coming in the opposite direction killing the male driver, horrible night , luckily there was another car behind me and that man sorted out the emergency services


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Exactly 30 years tonight was one of the worst storms to hit the uk , and the weatherman didnt predict it right , its a night I will never forget as my oldest son and I were very lucky that night . We were on our way home from the hospital were he had his tonsils out , as we came along the road leading into were we lived a tree fell right across the road hitting a car coming in the opposite direction killing the male driver, horrible night , luckily there was another car behind me and that man sorted out the emergency services


What a lucky escape for you and DS.
I remember that night too. We had tall pine trees across the road from our house and I could hear them swaying and creaking all night long. If one had blown over in our direction it would have fallen right across the roof.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> What a lucky escape for you and DS.
> I remember that night too. We had tall pine trees across the road from our house and I could hear them swaying and creaking all night long. If one had blown over in our direction it would have fallen right across the roof.


Fingers crossed we dont get a repeat tonight


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, we do get washing blown away but I bought some special pegs from a lady on the Black Isle in Scotland. She was fed up with her washing disappearing and got her DH to design and make them. They work at treat
> :sm24:


How likely are you to have problems with the coming storm?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fingers crossed we dont get a repeat tonight


Hoping that the storm will not harm you. Storms can be so unpredictable and scary. Stay safe and warm inside.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Exactly 30 years tonight was one of the worst storms to hit the uk , and the weatherman didnt predict it right , its a night I will never forget as my oldest son and I were very lucky that night . We were on our way home from the hospital were he had his tonsils out , as we came along the road leading into were we lived a tree fell right across the road hitting a car coming in the opposite direction killing the male driver, horrible night , luckily there was another car behind me and that man sorted out the emergency services


It's a scary reminder when you just miss a major accident like that isn't it?
Hopefully the weather people have this one wrong- the opposite way and nothing much comes of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now off to bed. Elizabeth day tomorrow so may not be on.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Good morning all, hesitating to join in but I do feel like I know all of you even though you don't have a clue who I am! Read KTP when Dave was hosting, then quit for a while. Now have been lurking and hovering around the edges for probably the last year. Love all your stories, love the atmosphere of kindness, love how you all seem to enjoy each other's company. Online conversations always seem so scary to me but I'm thinking I can be "safe" here with y'all. Trust everyone in the path of that huge storm stays safe.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome Maati, glad to have you join. You can feel safe here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Exactly 30 years tonight was one of the worst storms to hit the uk , and the weatherman didnt predict it right , its a night I will never forget as my oldest son and I were very lucky that night . We were on our way home from the hospital were he had his tonsils out , as we came along the road leading into were we lived a tree fell right across the road hitting a car coming in the opposite direction killing the male driver, horrible night , luckily there was another car behind me and that man sorted out the emergency services


How horrible to happen and to witness. Glad there were others around to he of help.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all, hesitating to join in but I do feel like I know all of you even though you don't have a clue who I am! Read KTP when Dave was hosting, then quit for a while. Now have been lurking and hovering around the edges for probably the last year. Love all your stories, love the atmosphere of kindness, love how you all seem to enjoy each other's company. Online conversations always seem so scary to me but I'm thinking I can be "safe" here with y'all. Trust everyone in the path of that huge storm stays safe.


You are very welcome and so happy you joined in. Coffee, tea or OJ to start out? I'm sitting here with my first cup of coffee with hazelnut cream and I'm glad to have your company.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> How likely are you to have problems with the coming storm?


You get bad storms fairly frequently. We often lose power but we have loads of gadgets to help. It becomes a nuisance. We only have real problems with winds gusting beyond 90 miles per hour. At the moment it is strong enough that if it caught you wrong it could blow you over. We do baton down the hatches!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again and going to have a busy day. Was up at 5:15 a.m., dressed and already made one trip to get some more paint for the fireplace in the dining room. Normally I prefer natural brick on the fireplace but since this had been painted in the past (white) it was less costly to just paint again. I have used a textured grey that looks like granite. Pretty pleased with it. I had used it previously in a sandstone color on the fireplace in the kitchen so knew it would do well. DH has gone to pick up helper that will lightly sand the dining room floor for me before I paint it. Also, will be painting the baseboards/trim back white to freshen it up. Don't fuss at me Sam...most likely won't make it to the gym today but figure the work I'll be doing will certainly give me a workout! LOL. Can't wait to get this all done! Of course, it seems the more I get done the more re-doing I want to do! LOL Hmmmm...note to self.....always take picture of painting since looking at this one I see a few spots I need to hit again with the paint! Will do that asap!
> 
> Tami, it's hard to believe it has already been a year since your mom passed away. Glad you were able to go on this trip; sorry about the tire trouble though. Sending you lots of hugs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gwen, and Margaret.

As for the tire, I'm glad we were in a good place and it wasn't a blow out. We have been fighting with it all year. We have been expecting to start having issues as they are timing out. There is a date code on tires that tells you when they were manufactured. Especially on an RV you don't want to run them more than 5 years. The rubber starts breaking down I guess. We learned the hard way the first time the tires aged out. The tread looked great. We had a blow out in October, then one the following June! We immediately bought 6 new tires! And it's time again so I know I will be spending about $3000 in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all, hesitating to join in but I do feel like I know all of you even though you don't have a clue who I am! Read KTP when Dave was hosting, then quit for a while. Now have been lurking and hovering around the edges for probably the last year. Love all your stories, love the atmosphere of kindness, love how you all seem to enjoy each other's company. Online conversations always seem so scary to me but I'm thinking I can be "safe" here with y'all. Trust everyone in the path of that huge storm stays safe.


Hello and welcome glad you could join us , we are not scary at all, look forward to hearing more from you 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again and going to have a busy day. Was up at 5:15 a.m., dressed and already made one trip to get some more paint for the fireplace in the dining room. Normally I prefer natural brick on the fireplace but since this had been painted in the past (white) it was less costly to just paint again. I have used a textured grey that looks like granite. Pretty pleased with it. I had used it previously in a sandstone color on the fireplace in the kitchen so knew it would do well. DH has gone to pick up helper that will lightly sand the dining room floor for me before I paint it. Also, will be painting the baseboards/trim back white to freshen it up. Don't fuss at me Sam...most likely won't make it to the gym today but figure the work I'll be doing will certainly give me a workout! LOL. Can't wait to get this all done! Of course, it seems the more I get done the more re-doing I want to do! LOL Hmmmm...note to self.....always take picture of painting since looking at this one I see a few spots I need to hit again with the paint! Will do that asap!
> 
> Tami, it's hard to believe it has already been a year since your mom passed away. Glad you were able to go on this trip; sorry about the tire trouble though. Sending you lots of hugs.
> 
> ...


I am not normally keen on painted brick, but I think this looks good, Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fingers crossed we dont get a repeat tonight


Indeed, crossing mine for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping that the storm will not harm you. Storms can be so unpredictable and scary. Stay safe and warm inside.


Thanks Joyce , ive been out again with mishka , so thats her exercised for the day, its still very calm here at the moment with that weird yellow tinge , im surrounded by trees so expect ill here a lot of noise later on this evening


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all, hesitating to join in but I do feel like I know all of you even though you don't have a clue who I am! Read KTP when Dave was hosting, then quit for a while. Now have been lurking and hovering around the edges for probably the last year. Love all your stories, love the atmosphere of kindness, love how you all seem to enjoy each other's company. Online conversations always seem so scary to me but I'm thinking I can be "safe" here with y'all. Trust everyone in the path of that huge storm stays safe.


Welcome! Sam always loves to have a new voice, and he sets the atmosphere of caring and kindness!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again and going to have a busy day. Was up at 5:15 a.m., dressed and already made one trip to get some more paint for the fireplace in the dining room. Normally I prefer natural brick on the fireplace but since this had been painted in the past (white) it was less costly to just paint again. I have used a textured grey that looks like granite. Pretty pleased with it. I had used it previously in a sandstone color on the fireplace in the kitchen so knew it would do well. DH has gone to pick up helper that will lightly sand the dining room floor for me before I paint it. Also, will be painting the baseboards/trim back white to freshen it up. Don't fuss at me Sam...most likely won't make it to the gym today but figure the work I'll be doing will certainly give me a workout! LOL. Can't wait to get this all done! Of course, it seems the more I get done the more re-doing I want to do! LOL Hmmmm...note to self.....always take picture of painting since looking at this one I see a few spots I need to hit again with the paint! Will do that asap!
> 
> Tami, it's hard to believe it has already been a year since your mom passed away. Glad you were able to go on this trip; sorry about the tire trouble though. Sending you lots of hugs.
> 
> ...


Looks good gwen , can see the texture


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks Gwen, and Margaret.
> 
> As for the tire, I'm glad we were in a good place and it wasn't a blow out. We have been fighting with it all year. We have been expecting to start having issues as they are timing out. There is a date code on tires that tells you when they were manufactured. Especially on an RV you don't want to run them more than 5 years. The rubber starts breaking down I guess. We learned the hard way the first time the tires aged out. The tread looked great. We had a blow out in October, then one the following June! We immediately bought 6 new tires! And it's time again so I know I will be spending about $3000 in the next couple of weeks.


My goodness me - that's a very real budget blower, if not careful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ophelia is rattling around here. I think it is too windy to go walking as they are predicting 70 miles an hour gusts. My washing has dried :sm24:


Hopefully you didnt have to chase it down the road ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> We would rather you and Mishka didn't get blown away. Good thing with wind is things dry very quickly- well as long as it is not strong enough to blow the washing away (not a problem we get here).


Think mishka could sense it as she was keen to get home


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully you didnt have to chase it down the road ????


 :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Glad you could see pic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tornado myths, true or not and questions.

Open the windows - No. Scientists explained that interior destruction happens with the windows open weakening the internal destruction. House with an opening was totally destroyed while house with windows and doors closed survived. No guarantee that either will survive but more chance without the windows open.

A smaller tornado is not as strong as a larger one - Some small tornadoes have been extremely strong. Think of a figure skater pulling her arms in as she rotates in a spin.

When a tornado is forming what color is the sky? I'm guessing it gets a greenish color before they give the answer. The answer was green.

How many states have been hit by tornadoes? All 50

Do hurricanes also have tornadoes? Yes, Ex: Hurricane Andrew spawned 61 tornadoes. One a Category F5. Normally they are weaker tornadoes.

The Top Ten Tornado Statistics Page: Sorry this is just the US. I know that the rest of the world has terrible storms too and sometimes, sadly, we even share the same storms across the Big Pond.

Who's on First? Which state has the "worst" tornadoes? It is all a matter of statistics! You know how statistics can be used to support the claims of a politician, car manufacturer or pharmaceutical company. The statistics below show that many different states can claim the dubious distinction of having the "worst" tornadoes. As Mark Twain once said, "There are lies, damn lies, and statistics!"

Oh dear, this chart didn't transfer well so I will give the link: http://www.tornadoproject.com/alltorns/topten2.htm

Sam, Ohio is up pretty high on the list in 2 of the columns. I remember driving by downed trees which were evidence of tornado damage you had before I came for the first KAP.

So strange because after this program was on national tv we had these strong winds with downed trees in our area and over 16,000 without power. No tornadoes reported though.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, what a frightening storm to experience. Glad you were safe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mathew, welcome, you are right, this is a kind and supportive family.
Tami, wow, that is a lot of money for 6 tires.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you. Glad you could see pic.


Just wondering if you take an emergency pack with you when you go on the longer hikes? Just watched a program about hiking in the desert and somehow the trail had changed and soon the man was off trail and couldn't find his footsteps. He ended up lost with no water as he was out 5 days before rescued. He had enough water for some of the time but not 5 days and nights.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Maatje! Please join in the chat whenever you feel like it. There is always room for another to join us and share. We are like a ever growing family here and Sam always has room for more.



Maatje said:


> Good morning all, hesitating to join in but I do feel like I know all of you even though you don't have a clue who I am! Read KTP when Dave was hosting, then quit for a while. Now have been lurking and hovering around the edges for probably the last year. Love all your stories, love the atmosphere of kindness, love how you all seem to enjoy each other's company. Online conversations always seem so scary to me but I'm thinking I can be "safe" here with y'all. Trust everyone in the path of that huge storm stays safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! That must have been quite a scare.


RookieRetiree said:


> How horrible to happen and to witness. Glad there were others around to he of help.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, Julie. I never would have painted them to begin with if they hadn't already been done before I lived here.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am not normally keen on painted brick, but I think this looks good, Gwen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Exactly 30 years tonight was one of the worst storms to hit the uk , and the weatherman didnt predict it right , its a night I will never forget as my oldest son and I were very lucky that night . We were on our way home from the hospital were he had his tonsils out , as we came along the road leading into were we lived a tree fell right across the road hitting a car coming in the opposite direction killing the male driver, horrible night , luckily there was another car behind me and that man sorted out the emergency services


How awful not only to hear about but to actually witness, and know a few seconds difference and you could have been involved. Hoping you stay safe with the new storm. This has been quite a year for storms, hurricanes and inversions for sure. Since getting the radar app I can see how the storms form in the Caribbean and normally hit the islands, US, and come over to you. Then there are some that just come straight up to you. Please stay safe. We don't want you doing any imitations of Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz and Mishka imitating Toto on your daily walks.

Kate, Normaederm, and all affected, stay safe and hoping you soon get lots of sunny days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot say today is a beautiful day as its getting darker by the minute or should I say it was as now its gone an eerie yellow colour out there , something is a coming , poor Ireland is already starting to get battered going to be there worst storm since 61, not supposed to hit us till tonight , very quiet out there nothing is moving at all ,the calm before the storm


That sounds spooky, hope it doesn't hit too hard, so. Many crazy weather problems recently


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks Gwen, and Margaret.
> 
> As for the tire, I'm glad we were in a good place and it wasn't a blow out. We have been fighting with it all year. We have been expecting to start having issues as they are timing out. There is a date code on tires that tells you when they were manufactured. Especially on an RV you don't want to run them more than 5 years. The rubber starts breaking down I guess. We learned the hard way the first time the tires aged out. The tread looked great. We had a blow out in October, then one the following June! We immediately bought 6 new tires! And it's time again so I know I will be spending about $3000 in the next couple of weeks.


Tami, the anniversary is always a day that brings home the memories of our loss even more. I am glad that now I am having more memories of my life with mom instead of just the time of her death. I appreciate that with time this is finally starting to happen, and I hope that is happening for you too. Big Hugs dear. 
Wow, that sure costs a lot doesn't it. Quite a chunk out of your budget, however, I know how much you enjoy your traveling, so well worth it. Staying safe is the first priority. Here's to lots of safe travels. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes , at the moment they are saying Ireland will get the worst of it , they hsve closed schools and work places there , here they are telling us to stay at home if possible


Terrible & I just read 3 people have been killed already, so sad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, they look the same.. never heard them called ice plants here only pig face..LOL I learn something new on here every day. :sm24:


We do have ice plants here but they are annuals


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wondering if you take an emergency pack with you when you go on the longer hikes? Just watched a program about hiking in the desert and somehow the trail had changed and soon the man was off trail and couldn't find his footsteps. He ended up lost with no water as he was out 5 days before rescued. He had enough water for some of the time but not 5 days and nights.


Shamefully I forgot to pack my front pack and chose not to bring cloth shoulder bag with water bottle inside. Figured we would "only walk a mile". I NEVER do that. Always have water for me and Maya. Fortunately my friend shared sips of her water. Nevertheless I got dehydrated and chugged down entire bottle of water once we got back to car! And still didn't have to use bathroom til we got home more than 2 hours later. Dumb move.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Julie. I never would have painted them to begin with if they hadn't already been done before I lived here.


Gwen, wow, you are doing so many wonderful things. Just cleaning a closet takes me a few days and I'm talking a small closet. One thing is focus, the other thing is muscles getting tired just doing part of it. I finally today got the coat - shoe closet downstairs leading to the garage cleaned and sorted. Amazing how unorganized it can get. I have shoes I didn't even know I had. LOL. Like going on a shopping spree. I have more shoes than I need because when I had so much trouble walking I kept thinking it was the shoes and kept searching for the perfect pair. Some are ugly old lady shoes and some are cute and of course the old lady shoes are much better for me.

I got so tired that I even didn't sort my vitamins. Got so confusing as the doctor changed the ones I as taking so involved re-ordering and sorting as some are once a day and some twice a day. Everytime I got my stuff out to sort them someone would come over and I had to move everything. Just started taking them all again and I am noticing I am sleeping better and getting more done. My goal is to be like you and Bonnie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mathew, welcome, you are right, this is a kind and supportive family.
> Tami, wow, that is a lot of money for 6 tires.


Hate spell check that was suppose to be for
Maatje


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Exactly 30 years tonight was one of the worst storms to hit the uk , and the weatherman didnt predict it right , its a night I will never forget as my oldest son and I were very lucky that night . We were on our way home from the hospital were he had his tonsils out , as we came along the road leading into were we lived a tree fell right across the road hitting a car coming in the opposite direction killing the male driver, horrible night , luckily there was another car behind me and that man sorted out the emergency services


That's awful, no wonder you remember every detail. I sure hope this storm isn't so bad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Welcome Maati, glad to have you join. You can feel safe here.


????????yes, please join in, we love to "meet" new people


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad comforting memories of your mom are coming back. Know what you mean about sorting, decluttering, can be so overwhelming. And, yes, I have more shoes than needed as I tried to find perfectly comfortable ones.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You get bad storms fairly frequently. We often lose power but we have loads of gadgets to help. It becomes a nuisance. We only have real problems with winds gusting beyond 90 miles per hour. At the moment it is strong enough that if it caught you wrong it could blow you over. We do baton down the hatches!


I think I'll take my -40 temperatures over the risks of living near the water & getting such awful storms. Stay safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Joyce , ive been out again with mishka , so thats her exercised for the day, its still very calm here at the moment with that weird yellow tinge , im surrounded by trees so expect ill here a lot of noise later on this evening


I read a news story about the storm, it said the weird sky color is due to minerals picked up over the Sahara & Azores by the storm


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tornado myths, true or not and questions.
> 
> Open the windows - No. Scientists explained that interior destruction happens with the windows open weakening the internal destruction. House with an opening was totally destroyed while house with windows and doors closed survived. No guarantee that either will survive but more chance without the windows open.
> 
> ...


Tornados are terrible & cause so much loss of life, I would think the only "advantage", if you can call it that, is that they usually have a smaller area of devastation than hurricanes. Since we are at the northern border of "tornado alley", there are a few here most summers. One of the nurses at the hospital where I worked lost her house, her teenage son 
& his cousin hid in a small room under the basement stairs & weren't hurt but there was nothing left of the house & Graineries.
When I was about 10 we got a terrible storm in southern Ontario, it destroyed our machine shed, tipped over the combine, took down huge trees & the rain was coming with such force it was coming in around the window frames of our old house, mom had bread pans in the window sills to catch all the water. Step-dad was at the other farm &couldn't get home as so many big trees were across the road. I don't think it was from a hurricane as the only one I remember anyone talking about was hurricane Hazel &that was a few years before I was born.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Julie. I never would have painted them to begin with if they hadn't already been done before I lived here.


I prefer thing in their natural state but that fireplace looks really nice & im sure it would be a total nightmare to try to remove the paint & who knows what you would find after all the work.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again and going to have a busy day. Was up at 5:15 a.m., dressed and already made one trip to get some more paint for the fireplace in the dining room. Normally I prefer natural brick on the fireplace but since this had been painted in the past (white) it was less costly to just paint again. I have used a textured grey that looks like granite. Pretty pleased with it. I had used it previously in a sandstone color on the fireplace in the kitchen so knew it would do well. DH has gone to pick up helper that will lightly sand the dining room floor for me before I paint it. Also, will be painting the baseboards/trim back white to freshen it up. Don't fuss at me Sam...most likely won't make it to the gym today but figure the work I'll be doing will certainly give me a workout! LOL. Can't wait to get this all done! Of course, it seems the more I get done the more re-doing I want to do! LOL Hmmmm...note to self.....always take picture of painting since looking at this one I see a few spots I need to hit again with the paint! Will do that asap!
> 
> Tami, it's hard to believe it has already been a year since your mom passed away. Glad you were able to go on this trip; sorry about the tire trouble though. Sending you lots of hugs.
> 
> ...


Like it, Gwen! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad comforting memories of your mom are coming back. Know what you mean about sorting, decluttering, can be so overwhelming. And, yes, I have more shoes than needed as I tried to find perfectly comfortable ones.


I think it's a woman thing to have lots of shoes. My DH teases & calls me Imelda????????, I don't have "that" many but I'm not at all hard on shoes so they rarely wear out. I've got some in the closet that are 30+ years old but I can't bear to part with. I did get rid of all my heels except for some wedge & chunky ones, no way can I totter on spike heels anymore & im not going to even try. Seem like now days I either wear flip flops, duck/ muck boots or regular boots, maybe twice a year I put on dress shoes so I don't know why I'm saving them???? I have a pair of roper boots I bought many years ago & decided they would make good work boots so I'm getting s little wear out of them again, I knew there was a reason to keep them hanging around????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all, hesitating to join in but I do feel like I know all of you even though you don't have a clue who I am! Read KTP when Dave was hosting, then quit for a while. Now have been lurking and hovering around the edges for probably the last year. Love all your stories, love the atmosphere of kindness, love how you all seem to enjoy each other's company. Online conversations always seem so scary to me but I'm thinking I can be "safe" here with y'all. Trust everyone in the path of that huge storm stays safe.


Welcome Maatje!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, I’m glad you had a good weekend, & lots of good memories if your parents. Too bad about the tire but good you didn’t get stranded out in the boonies. A group from town went to Alaska & one guy had a huge motor home that died in the middle of nowhere, he was very thankful he had CAA as it would have cost $1000’s for the tow. Mist here don’t have CAA as there’s no service locally but a few years ago we got it for the health insurance & have used it s bit


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I'll take my -40 temperatures over the risks of living near the water & getting such awful storms. Stay safe.


It is at its height and very noisy so we are hunkered down!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read a news story about the storm, it said the weird sky color is due to minerals picked up over the Sahara & Azores by the storm


DD saw this but we didn't. She said it was weird.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I don’t have heels anymore either. My feet have grown and gone from size 6 to 7 in 35 years we’ve been married.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is at its height and very noisy so we are hunkered down!


Glad to hear that you are staying "hunkered down". Prayers you will be able to with stand the storm with little or no damage.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Glad to hear that you are staying "hunkered down". Prayers you will be able to with stand the storm with little or no damage.


Thank you, we are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Julie. I never would have painted them to begin with if they hadn't already been done before I lived here.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


You can sort of see owls.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


They look super, do you have some tiny buttons for owl eyes? I love the owl cables, and confess I'm a huge Harry Potter fan lol!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> They look super, do you have some tiny buttons for owl eyes? I love the owl cables, and confess I'm a huge Harry Potter fan lol!


Never thought of that!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Joyce , ive been out again with mishka , so thats her exercised for the day, its still very calm here at the moment with that weird yellow tinge , im surrounded by trees so expect ill here a lot of noise later on this evening


We had that weird yellow tinge this afternoon too, very eerie. I remember thinking the only other time I'd experienced this sort of light was when we were out in the Sahara desert and a sandstorm was brewing. Sure enough they said on this evenings news that the yellow colour was due to sand and dust being blown up from the Sahara by the strong winds.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible & I just read 3 people have been killed already, so sad


I had heard that a young girl had died such a tragedy ,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


I can see owls. She will love them????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, i like hat and mitts and I see owls!
Be safe ny dear friends in Ireland, Scotland, Wales and England. I read 4 people killed from storm.
Maya and I walked a mile and fed horses.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read a news story about the storm, it said the weird sky color is due to minerals picked up over the Sahara & Azores by the storm


The sun came out this afternoon and it was red , i tried to take a picture but it wasnt very good . 
The wind has arrived , its blowing a gale


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, just popping in for a few minutes, I've been getting stuff done, laundry is all finished, just have to get it off the line and put away when it's dry, all 3 fish tanks are cleaned, and I have completely cleaned out and started over on cat room and their boxes. 
Have to be at the gym in an hour too meet up with workout buddy, poor Marla has a head cold, hoping she gets over that fairly quickly and doesn't share it, so she's staying home. 
Now to see how caught up I can get before I leave.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just bought a Vileda spin mop a few weeks ago.... I like it although the bucket is a bit big and awkward to fit in sink, but I can manage it. Easy to use.
> How did you like yours?


I have a fairly large sink so it fits in fine, the spinning basket and mop handle are stainless steel so should hold up well, I really like it, it cleaned well too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's a woman thing to have lots of shoes. My DH teases & calls me Imelda????????, I don't have "that" many but I'm not at all hard on shoes so they rarely wear out. I've got some in the closet that are 30+ years old but I can't bear to part with. I did get rid of all my heels except for some wedge & chunky ones, no way can I totter on spike heels anymore & im not going to even try. Seem like now days I either wear flip flops, duck/ muck boots or regular boots, maybe twice a year I put on dress shoes so I don't know why I'm saving them???? I have a pair of roper boots I bought many years ago & decided they would make good work boots so I'm getting s little wear out of them again, I knew there was a reason to keep them hanging around????????


Not a woman thing in this house , I call my youngest Imelda as he has more trainers and shoes than anybody i know , i was in there earlier on and picked up 2 black trainers thinking they were a pair but they were odd , found another black trainer and it didnt match either one i had hold of , then there are the red ones , blue ones white ones


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again and going to have a busy day. Was up at 5:15 a.m., dressed and already made one trip to get some more paint for the fireplace in the dining room. Normally I prefer natural brick on the fireplace but since this had been painted in the past (white) it was less costly to just paint again. I have used a textured grey that looks like granite. Pretty pleased with it. I had used it previously in a sandstone color on the fireplace in the kitchen so knew it would do well. DH has gone to pick up helper that will lightly sand the dining room floor for me before I paint it. Also, will be painting the baseboards/trim back white to freshen it up. Don't fuss at me Sam...most likely won't make it to the gym today but figure the work I'll be doing will certainly give me a workout! LOL. Can't wait to get this all done! Of course, it seems the more I get done the more re-doing I want to do! LOL Hmmmm...note to self.....always take picture of painting since looking at this one I see a few spots I need to hit again with the paint! Will do that asap!
> 
> Tami, it's hard to believe it has already been a year since your mom passed away. Glad you were able to go on this trip; sorry about the tire trouble though. Sending you lots of hugs.
> 
> ...


You were off and running this morning, goodness, but your painting looks great to me, did you want to come help me paint my living room and fireplace? lolol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


They are lovely , you need little buttons or beads for the eyes , makes all the difference


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Exactly 30 years tonight was one of the worst storms to hit the uk , and the weatherman didnt predict it right , its a night I will never forget as my oldest son and I were very lucky that night . We were on our way home from the hospital were he had his tonsils out , as we came along the road leading into were we lived a tree fell right across the road hitting a car coming in the opposite direction killing the male driver, horrible night , luckily there was another car behind me and that man sorted out the emergency services


That's horrible! I'm so glad you and DS were safe, but what a memory to have.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fingers crossed we dont get a repeat tonight


Mine are crossed right along with yours!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 16 October '17

This morning was bright and sunny. This afternoon is overcast and drizzly. It just feels sticky.

I put soup on the stove last night and then proceeded to start a Morse mystery off my queue. Now I really get involved in these so it wasn't until an hour and a half later that I realized my soup was burned to a crisp - the bottom of the pan was black. So I filled the pan with blue dawn and hot water and let it soak. Bless Heidi - she just finished scrubbing the last of the burnt off the pan. I even had the burner on low. I am really bad when watching television or reading - I hear nothing (smell nothing) I am so immersed in what I am watching or reading.

Scottish Kedgeree

Author: by Graeme Taylor | food52.com
Serves 2

Ingredients

Spice Blend
2teaspoons cumin seeds
2teaspoons coriander seeds
1/2teaspoon black peppercorns
1/2teaspoon ajwain (carom seeds)
1/2teaspoon fenugreek (methi) seeds
1/4teaspoon crushed red chillies
1/2teaspoon turmeric powder

Kedgeree
1fillet smoked haddock (preferably peat-smoked)*
1bay leaf
350milliliters (about 1 1/2 cups) cold water
1onion (finely chopped)
2-3tablespoons (a knob of) butter
150grams (2/3 cup) basmati rice
2.5teaspoons spice blend*
2eggs
Salt to season and poach eggs

Directions
1. Toast the cumin, coriander, fenugreek, ajwain, and black pepper over high heat for 30 seconds. 
2.In a mortar and pestle, or spice grinder, grind the toasted spices along with the crushed chiles to a powder. 
3. Add the turmeric and mix well. You can store this blend in a glass jar for further use.
4. In a saucepan with a lid, poach the haddock uncovered in the cold water with the bay leaf over a medium heat until cooked (4-6 minutes) then remove and set aside. Keep the cooking water in a bowl or jug. 
Note: Here's a tutorial on how to poach fish: http://food52.com/blog/9516-how-to-poach-fish)
5. Add the butter to the same pan and saute the onion until soft. 
6. Add the spice blend and rice, and stir once. 
7. Add the cooking water, put the lid on and bring to a simmer for 10 minutes. 
8. Check the rice which should be perfect, and correct the seasoning if required. 
9. While that cooks, poach the eggs in salted water to your preference. 
Note: A tutorial on how to poach eggs: http://food52.com/blog/17285-how-to-poach-eggs-with-less-stress-no-anxiety-dreams)
10. Add back the haddock and stir through.
11. Serve with the poached eggs on top.

http://food52.com/recipes/73446-scottish-kedgeree

Crock Pot Salisbury Meatballs

Ingredients
2-3 pounds fully cooked frozen meatballs (homemade meat balls would be better)
1- 2 cans (10 ounces) cream of mushroom**
1 cup milk
2 tablespoons Worcestershire
1-2 teaspoons black pepper*
1 onion, sliced

Instructions
1. In small bowl, stir together the cream soup, milk, black pepper, and Worcestershire sauce.
2, Place meatballs in a 4-6 quart slow cooker. 
3. Pour sauce over all and top with onions. 
4. Cook on low, 7-8 hours or high, 3-4, stirring at least once to help the onions cook.
Note: *I use the higher amount of black pepper but suggest you start on the lower end and adjust to your taste.
Note: **If making a smaller amount, use one can of soup but leave all other ingredients the same.

http://www.southernplate.com/crock-pot-salisbury-meatballs/

Chicken Thighs with Green Olive, Cherry And Port Sauce

Author: EatingWell
Serving Size: 4

Ingredients
1 lb 8 oz boneless, skinless chicken thighs, trimmed
1 Tbsp brown sugar
2 Tbsp red wine vinegar
1⁄4 cup sliced pitted green olives
1⁄4 cup dried cherries or dried cranberries
3⁄4 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth
4 clove garlic, minced
1 Tbsp 1 tsp extra-virgin olive oil, divided
3⁄4 cup port or cranberry juice cocktail, divided (see Ingredient Note)
1⁄4 cup all-purpose flour
1⁄4 tsp freshly ground pepper
1⁄4 tsp salt
1 tsp dried oregano

Directions
1. Season chicken with salt and pepper on both sides. Place flour in a shallow dish. Add chicken and turn to coat. Measure out 4 teaspoons of the flour to a small bowl and whisk in 1/4 cup port (or cranberry juice cocktail) until smooth (discard the remaining flour).
2. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add the chicken and cook until browned on the outside and no longer pink in the middle, about 4 minutes per side. Transfer to a plate.
3. Add the remaining 1 teaspoon oil and garlic to the pan; cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add the flour-port mixture, the remaining 1/2 cup port (or juice), broth, dried cherries (or dried cranberries), olives, vinegar, brown sugar and oregano. Bring to a boil, stirring. Reduce heat to a simmer and cook, stirring occasionally, until the sauce has thickened, 4 to 6 minutes.
4. Return the chicken to the pan along with any accumulated juices. Turn to coat with sauce and cook until heated through, about 2 minutes. Serve the chicken with the sauce.
Ingredient note: Port is a fortified wine that provides an immediate depth of flavor in cooking. Look for it at a liquor store or in the wine section of the supermarket.

http://www.aol.com/food/recipes/chicken-thighs-green-olive-cherry-port-sauce/?brand=food&ncid=txtlnkusaolp00002407

Old-Fashioned Chicken and Dumplings

Our revision of creamy chicken and dumplings uses whole-wheat flour for the dumplings and adds lots of vegetables to the filling. The delicious, satisfying results are packed with beneficial nutrients and dietary fiber, and because we don't use canned soup for the sauce, sodium levels are drastically reduced. To go even lighter, try the recipe with boneless, skinless chicken breasts.

By: EatingWell Test Kitchen
6 servings

Ingredients 
1¾ pounds boneless, skinless chicken thighs, trimmed and cut into 1½-inch pieces⅔ cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons canola oil, divided
2 large carrots, diced
2 stalks celery, diced
1 large onion, diced
1 tablespoon poultry seasoning
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon freshly ground pepper
2 14-ounce cans reduced-sodium chicken broth
1 cup water
1½ cups frozen peas, thawed
1 cup whole-wheat pastry flour
½ cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon poultry seasoning
½ teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
¾ cup nonfat buttermilk, (see Tip)

Preparation
1. Toss chicken with ⅔ cup all-purpose flour in a medium bowl until coated. Reserving the remaining flour.
2. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. 
3. Add the chicken to the pot and cook, stirring occasionally, until lightly browned, 3 to 5 minutes. Transfer the chicken to a plate.
4. Reduce heat to medium and add the remaining 1 tablespoon oil to the pot. 
5. Stir in carrots, celery, onion, 1 tablespoon poultry seasoning, ½ teaspoon salt and pepper. Cover and cook, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are softened, 5 to 7 minutes. 
6. Sprinkle the reserved flour over the vegetables; stir to coat. Stir in broth, water, peas and the reserved chicken. Bring to a simmer, stirring often.
To prepare dumplings: 
1. Stir whole-wheat flour, ½ cup all-purpose flour, 1 teaspoon poultry seasoning, baking soda and ¼ teaspoon salt in a medium bowl. 2. Stir in buttermilk.
3. Drop the dough, 1 tablespoon at a time, over the simmering chicken stew, making about 18 dumplings. 
4. Adjust heat to maintain a gentle simmer, cover and cook undisturbed until the dumplings are puffed, the vegetables are tender and the chicken is cooked through, about 15 minutes.
Tip: No buttermilk? You can use buttermilk powder prepared according to package directions. Or make "sour milk": mix 1 tablespoon lemon juice or vinegar to 1 cup milk.

Nutrition information: Per serving: 465 calories; 15 g fat(3 g sat); 6 g fiber; 46 g carbohydrates; 34 g protein; 115 mcg folate; 89 mg cholesterol; 6 g sugars; 0 g added sugars; 4,848 IU vitamin A; 10 mg vitamin C; 59 mg calcium; 4 mg iron; 868 mg sodium; 534 mg potassium
Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin A (97% daily value), Folate (29% dv), Iron (22% dv)

Carbohydrate Servings: 3

Exchanges: 2½ starch, 1 vegetable, 3 lean meat, 1 fat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/252062/old-fashioned-chicken-dumplings/?did=180291&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_101217&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=180291&mid=9473556355

Yemista - Stuffed Tomatoes with Rice and Ground Beef

Yemista means "stuffed" in Greek, and this recipe traditionally features tomatoes. This recipe is a staple of the summer season when tomatoes are abundant and at their peak. You can also use the same filling for peppers, zucchini or any other vegetables that may be available. This recipe makes enough filling for 6 large tomatoes and 3 medium zucchini. You can adjust it according to your needs. Feel free to add raisins, pine nuts or slivered almonds if you like.

Prep: 45 mins,
Cook: 60 mins
Yield: 6 to 8 Servings
BY LYNN LIVANOS ATHAN | THESPRUCE.COM

Ingredients
6 large tomatoes
1/2 cup sugar
3 medium zucchini
1 lb. ground beef
1/2 cup olive oil, plus more for drizzling
1 large onion, minced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 cup fresh parsley, minced
6 tbsp. uncooked rice
2 tbsp. tomato paste
1/2 cup tomato sauce
A pinch of ground nutmeg
Salt and pepper, to taste
3 large potatoes, peeled and sliced into wedges
1/2 cup breadcrumbs
6 pats of butter or margarine

Directions

Prep the Vegetables
1. Slice the tops of the tomatoes, leaving a small piece attached to the base to act as a hinge for the tomato top. This helps to keep the tops matched to the bottoms. 
2. Using a spoon, scoop out the tomato flesh and reserve in a bowl. Be careful not to pierce through the skin of the tomatoes. Sprinkle a teaspoon of sugar into each tomato cavity to help reduce the acidity.
3. Slice zucchini in half and scoop out the zucchini flesh and add to the bowl. 
4. Using a food processor or food mill, process the pulp until you have a chunky liquid. Set aside.

Prepare the Stuffing
1. Brown the ground beef in a large skillet. When all the pink has disappeared, add the olive oil. 
2. Add the onions and saute until translucent. 
3. Add the garlic and saute until fragrant, about 1 minute.
4. Add the parsley, rice, half the tomato pulp puree, tomato paste and tomato sauce. (The paste is added to deepen the flavor and also to improve the color of the sauce.) 
5 . Season with nutmeg, salt and pepper. 
6. Allow the sauce to simmer and reduce a bit so that it is not too runny. The uncooked rice will begin to absorb the excess liquid as it cooks.

Stuffing and Baking the Vegetables
1. Preheat the oven to 350 F.
2. Drizzle some olive oil in the bottom of a rectangular pan. 
3. Assemble the vegetables in the pan and use the potato wedges to keep the vegetables upright. (You can also put in some carrots to sweeten the sauce as they roast.)
4. Stuff the tomatoes and zucchini about 3/4 full. 
5. Replace the tomato "caps" and sprinkle the tomatoes and zucchini with breadcrumbs. 
6. Place a pat of butter or margarine on each tomato top. 
7. Pour the remaining pulp puree into the bottom of the pan and season the vegetables with salt and pepper.
8. Bake for about 1 hour or until the vegetables have become tender and cooked through. For best results, you can lower the heat to 275 F and let the vegetables slow roast for a few hours.
9. The flavors develop as the vegetables sit so they can be enjoyed even more as leftovers the next day.

http://www.thespruce.com/stuffed-tomatoes-with-rice-1706162?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=10891033&utm_term=bouncex

APPLE BARBECUE CHICKEN RECIPE

6 servings

INGREDIENTS
12 chicken drumsticks
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 bottle (18 ounces) sweet and spicy barbecue sauce
2 cups applesauce
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1 tablespoon chili powder

DIRECTIONS
1. Sprinkle drumsticks with pepper. 
2. In a Dutch oven, heat oil over medium heat. Brown drumsticks in batches; drain. 
3. Remove from pan.
4. Add remaining ingredients to pan, stirring to combine. 
5. Return chicken to pan; bring to a boil. 
6. Reduce heat; simmer, covered, 20-25 minutes or until chicken is tender.

NUTRITIONAL FACTS: 2 chicken drumsticks with 1/2 cup sauce: 501 calories, 15g fat (4g saturated fat), 95mg cholesterol, 949mg sodium, 58g carbohydrate (50g sugars, 1g fiber), 29g protein

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/apple-barbecue-chicken?pmcode=IT7JJZ101&_cmp=QuickDinners&_ebid=QuickDinners10142017&_mid=175423&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689

BUTTERMILK BRINED ROAST CHICKEN

Prep Time: 8 hr
Cook Time: 1 hr
Total Time: 9 hr
6 -8 servings
Author: Marye Audet

Ingredients
1 1/2 lemons
1 quart buttermilk
4 garlic cloves , crushed
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 3 1/2- to 4-pound roasting chicken
1 bunch fresh thyme
1/4 cup unsalted butter , room temperature

Instructions
1. Mix the buttermilk, garlic, and salt in a bowl.
2. Put the chicken in a large bag and pour the buttermilk mixture over the top.
3. Seal, pressing out all of the air, and put in the refrigerator. Keep it in a large bowl in case of leakage.
4. Brine for 8 to 24 hours.
5. Remove chicken and rinse. Don't save the buttermilk for anything - it is not usable.
6. Pat dry inside and out.
7. Slice half of a lemon.
8. Gently loosen the skin on the chicken and slide the lemon slices between the meat and the skin.
9. Place the remaining half lemon and half of the thyme in the cavity of the bird.
10. Rub the skin with butter, season with salt and pepper.
11. Sprinkle liberally with the remaining thyme, chopped fine.
12. Place the chicken on a roasting rack and cook at 425 for 30 minutes.
13.Reduce to 350 and roast until thermometer inserted into the thickest part of the thigh reads 160, about 25 minutes more.
14. Let stand for ten minutes before carving. The temperature will continue to rise to a safe 165F.
15. Discard the lemon and serve.

http://www.restlesschipotle.com/buttermilk-brined-roast-chicken/

Sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all, hesitating to join in but I do feel like I know all of you even though you don't have a clue who I am! Read KTP when Dave was hosting, then quit for a while. Now have been lurking and hovering around the edges for probably the last year. Love all your stories, love the atmosphere of kindness, love how you all seem to enjoy each other's company. Online conversations always seem so scary to me but I'm thinking I can be "safe" here with y'all. Trust everyone in the path of that huge storm stays safe.


Welcome to the table!!!!! We're all a little bit mad, but in a good way. :sm23: 
We are so happy you decided to join in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

batten down the hatches sonja - hope it doesn't hit too hard or cause any damage. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Cannot say today is a beautiful day as its getting darker by the minute or should I say it was as now its gone an eerie yellow colour out there , something is a coming , poor Ireland is already starting to get battered going to be there worst storm since 61, not supposed to hit us till tonight , very quiet out there nothing is moving at all ,the calm before the storm


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully you didnt have to chase it down the road ????


 :sm23: :sm23:

Lol!!! At first glance, I thought you were talking about Tami and her tire. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks Gwen, and Margaret.
> 
> As for the tire, I'm glad we were in a good place and it wasn't a blow out. We have been fighting with it all year. We have been expecting to start having issues as they are timing out. There is a date code on tires that tells you when they were manufactured. Especially on an RV you don't want to run them more than 5 years. The rubber starts breaking down I guess. We learned the hard way the first time the tires aged out. The tread looked great. We had a blow out in October, then one the following June! We immediately bought 6 new tires! And it's time again so I know I will be spending about $3000 in the next couple of weeks.


OUCH!!! But that's better than having one go when your going down the freeway at 65+mph for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are any of the fireplaces usable? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again and going to have a busy day. Was up at 5:15 a.m., dressed and already made one trip to get some more paint for the fireplace in the dining room. Normally I prefer natural brick on the fireplace but since this had been painted in the past (white) it was less costly to just paint again. I have used a textured grey that looks like granite. Pretty pleased with it. I had used it previously in a sandstone color on the fireplace in the kitchen so knew it would do well. DH has gone to pick up helper that will lightly sand the dining room floor for me before I paint it. Also, will be painting the baseboards/trim back white to freshen it up. Don't fuss at me Sam...most likely won't make it to the gym today but figure the work I'll be doing will certainly give me a workout! LOL. Can't wait to get this all done! Of course, it seems the more I get done the more re-doing I want to do! LOL Hmmmm...note to self.....always take picture of painting since looking at this one I see a few spots I need to hit again with the paint! Will do that asap!
> 
> Tami, it's hard to believe it has already been a year since your mom passed away. Glad you were able to go on this trip; sorry about the tire trouble though. Sending you lots of hugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it should be softer than soft blowing in that wind. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Ophelia is rattling around here. I think it is too windy to go walking as they are predicting 70 miles an hour gusts. My washing has dried :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


Cute! I have a pattern for a sweater with owls in my library but haven't made it yet


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad maatje that you are no longer lurking but decided to join us for a cuppa and conversation. this is a safe place to be - we care about each other a lot -
always ready with a hug or shoulder. we hope to see a lot of you whenever you are online. what are you knitting now? we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Good morning all, hesitating to join in but I do feel like I know all of you even though you don't have a clue who I am! Read KTP when Dave was hosting, then quit for a while. Now have been lurking and hovering around the edges for probably the last year. Love all your stories, love the atmosphere of kindness, love how you all seem to enjoy each other's company. Online conversations always seem so scary to me but I'm thinking I can be "safe" here with y'all. Trust everyone in the path of that huge storm stays safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> We had that weird yellow tinge this afternoon too, very eerie. I remember thinking the only other time I'd experienced this sort of light was when we were out in the Sahara desert and a sandstorm was brewing. Sure enough they said on this evenings news that the yellow colour was due to sand and dust being blown up from the Sahara by the strong winds.


Seems crazy sand can blow so far


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a woman thing in this house , I call my youngest Imelda as he has more trainers and shoes than anybody i know , i was in there earlier on and picked up 2 black trainers thinking they were a pair but they were odd , found another black trainer and it didnt match either one i had hold of , then there are the red ones , blue ones white ones


????????my boys never had that many, thank goodness. Some days I wish my porch was bigger as both sons & DH wear size 11, even one pair for each & I can't get through & DH usually has 2 pr work boots & his muck boots & rubber boots????& he usually drops them right in front of the door. I can have 3 or 4 pr of my size 6 in less space than one of his


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, you made me laugh seeing you in my minds eye holding up two black unpaired shoes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think they look great kate. she will look very cute in them. --- sam



KateB said:


> I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a woman thing in this house , I call my youngest Imelda as he has more trainers and shoes than anybody i know , i was in there earlier on and picked up 2 black trainers thinking they were a pair but they were odd , found another black trainer and it didnt match either one i had hold of , then there are the red ones , blue ones white ones


Someone here has more shoes than he can use, too. I have several pairs, but I usually only wear two or three of them. I really should clean out the closet.

Kate, I like the owls, and can see them, though I agree with the idea of wee button eyes.

Welcome, Maatje! Don't be a stranger, as we say back home. :sm02:

Everyone in the storm's path, stay safe & dry.

I did get pictures and have to upload them, so will post in a bit here what I've been doing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you have filters on your tanks? i always had promiscuous fish in my tank. i was surprised at how clean they kept the tank. between the filter and them i didn't need to clean the tank very often. if you get a small promiscuous it's fun to watch them grow. they can get quite large. snails can also help. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, just popping in for a few minutes, I've been getting stuff done, laundry is all finished, just have to get it off the line and put away when it's dry, all 3 fish tanks are cleaned, and I have completely cleaned out and started over on cat room and their boxes.
> Have to be at the gym in an hour too meet up with workout buddy, poor Marla has a head cold, hoping she gets over that fairly quickly and doesn't share it, so she's staying home.
> Now to see how caught up I can get before I leave.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, does your stove have a timer on it? If not, maybe you need to buy yourself a little timer so you donÃ¢ÂÂt burn the house down.
Kate & Norma, hope you stay safe in the storm. It has been getting greyer & greyer as the morning went on & we are to get crazy winds later today & tomorrow. 
I went for a walk this morning after I got the tomatoes in the oven & it was quite nice. I don’t have nearly the scenic walk that Sonja does, I can walk almost a mile straight north in the field, IÃ¢ÂÂd rather do that than go on the road as I don’t have to worry about Kimber & vehicles. Because the field is combined, it’s easy walking. We designate our 1/4 sections by the names of the people who homesteaded them, the next one north of our “home 1/4”,we call Schneiders, theres still a little log barn left from the old yard site, used to be a log house that fell down but it kept us warm for 2 winters before we built this house, we cut the logs & burned them in our wood heater? Still tons of geese flying around


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, does your stove have a timer on it? If not, maybe you need to buy yourself a little timer so you donÃ¢ÂÂt burn the house down.
> Kate & Norma, hope you stay safe in the storm. It has been getting greyer & greyer as the morning went on & we are to get crazy winds later today & tomorrow.
> I went for a walk this morning after I got the tomatoes in the oven & it was quite nice. I don't have nearly the scenic walk that Sonja does, I can walk almost a mile straight north in the field, IÃ¢ÂÂd rather do that than go on the road as I don't have to worry about Kimber & vehicles. Because the field is combined, it's easy walking. We designate our 1/4 sections by the names of the people who homesteaded them, the next one north of our "home 1/4",we call Schneiders, theres still a little log barn left from the old yard site, used to be a log house that fell down but it kept us warm for 2 winters before we built this house, we cut the logs & burned them in our wood heater? Still tons of geese flying around


It looks very beautiful but quite different to the landscape here????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It looks very beautiful but quite different to the landscape here????


And very different from the landscape here!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Lol!!! At first glance, I thought you were talking about Tami and her tire. :sm12:


Tami would have to run very fast to catch a wheel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, does your stove have a timer on it? If not, maybe you need to buy yourself a little timer so you donÃ¢ÂÂt burn the house down.
> Kate & Norma, hope you stay safe in the storm. It has been getting greyer & greyer as the morning went on & we are to get crazy winds later today & tomorrow.
> I went for a walk this morning after I got the tomatoes in the oven & it was quite nice. I don't have nearly the scenic walk that Sonja does, I can walk almost a mile straight north in the field, IÃ¢ÂÂd rather do that than go on the road as I don't have to worry about Kimber & vehicles. Because the field is combined, it's easy walking. We designate our 1/4 sections by the names of the people who homesteaded them, the next one north of our "home 1/4",we call Schneiders, theres still a little log barn left from the old yard site, used to be a log house that fell down but it kept us warm for 2 winters before we built this house, we cut the logs & burned them in our wood heater? Still tons of geese flying around


Looks very scenic to me Bonnie , im jealous of the wide open space , if that was here there would be houses on it by now , About 20 minutes from me is a very picturesque little village which had a small paddock at one end , the lady who owned it , sold this small field for 3million pounds and now there is a 3 storey care home one end and the other end is squashed with houses , its also caused havoc on the traffic through the small village


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here are my ice plants. I named, the cat planters Harry and Hermione. They were a gift for my 60th birthday from a friend.
> Can't remember what the cactus is, but it has a long stem with an orange flower.


Pretty flowers and I just love your planters. Wish we were just heading into summer instead of winter. It's been cold here today but supposed to warm up over the weekend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> When we were newly married the partners at the firm David worked for took us to lunch at a very small high class restaurant (if that is what you call a small place with just the one small private room so more like a home). And the main course was one large fish each, head and all. Remembering how I like to eat my fish I was in rather a bind! Why is that assumed that if you are eating high class you will want fish?
> 
> When serving large numbers these days alternate drop is the norm. Two meals are cooked and one is given to one person and the other to the next and so on round the table. Well often one is fish. Somehow at one of these David and I both got the fish. Not such an issue at a wedding or similar where haven't paid but at a dinner that have paid for and left with a plate of fish in front of me (or an entree that is fish and that happens sometimes with no choice) I get really annoyed paying for something I won't eat and not being to change it as happened that time. Usually swap round the table but for reason that didn't happen- maybe lots of non-fish eaters. And the kitchens don't have spare meals.


I've never been to an alternate drop dinner. Doesn't sound like it was fun for you and your DH. I wouldn't have liked it either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are so pretty. Will the cactus flower?


I believe it's a succulent and not a cactus. The petals are rather rubbery. I used to have them in my garden as well. They shoot up one large stalk. I wouldn't call it pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again and going to have a busy day. Was up at 5:15 a.m., dressed and already made one trip to get some more paint for the fireplace in the dining room. Normally I prefer natural brick on the fireplace but since this had been painted in the past (white) it was less costly to just paint again. I have used a textured grey that looks like granite. Pretty pleased with it. I had used it previously in a sandstone color on the fireplace in the kitchen so knew it would do well. DH has gone to pick up helper that will lightly sand the dining room floor for me before I paint it. Also, will be painting the baseboards/trim back white to freshen it up. Don't fuss at me Sam...most likely won't make it to the gym today but figure the work I'll be doing will certainly give me a workout! LOL. Can't wait to get this all done! Of course, it seems the more I get done the more re-doing I want to do! LOL Hmmmm...note to self.....always take picture of painting since looking at this one I see a few spots I need to hit again with the paint! Will do that asap!
> 
> Tami, it's hard to believe it has already been a year since your mom passed away. Glad you were able to go on this trip; sorry about the tire trouble though. Sending you lots of hugs.
> 
> ...


The brick looks quite nice in the grey.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, we do get washing blown away but I bought some special pegs from a lady on the Black Isle in Scotland. She was fed up with her washing disappearing and got her DH to design and make them. They work at treat
> :sm24:


My neighbour's wash used to land in our fish pond. Many times we had to drag the pond to get the clothes out and then, of course, she'd have to wash again.
:sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Exactly 30 years tonight was one of the worst storms to hit the uk , and the weatherman didnt predict it right , its a night I will never forget as my oldest son and I were very lucky that night . We were on our way home from the hospital were he had his tonsils out , as we came along the road leading into were we lived a tree fell right across the road hitting a car coming in the opposite direction killing the male driver, horrible night , luckily there was another car behind me and that man sorted out the emergency services


That was a close call for you. Sad for the man in the other direction.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all, hesitating to join in but I do feel like I know all of you even though you don't have a clue who I am! Read KTP when Dave was hosting, then quit for a while. Now have been lurking and hovering around the edges for probably the last year. Love all your stories, love the atmosphere of kindness, love how you all seem to enjoy each other's company. Online conversations always seem so scary to me but I'm thinking I can be "safe" here with y'all. Trust everyone in the path of that huge storm stays safe.


How nice to have you join us. We are a very friendly group and always welcome a new member to the Tea Party. Hope you come visit us often and show us what you're working on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> My neighbour's wash used to land in our fish pond. Many times we had to drag the pond to get the clothes out and then, of course, she'd have to wash again.
> :sm23:


That is funny????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tornado myths, true or not and questions.
> 
> Open the windows - No. Scientists explained that interior destruction happens with the windows open weakening the internal destruction. House with an opening was totally destroyed while house with windows and doors closed survived. No guarantee that either will survive but more chance without the windows open.
> 
> ...


Interesting information. Oklahoma is another that is high on the list. My SIL has relatives there and she always worries about them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


Kate, they are so lovely. She'll look adorable in the hat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello and welcome glad you could join us , we are not scary at all, look forward to hearing more from you
> Sonja


Welcome from me also!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've got some meatballs in the freezer so I'm going to save your recipe for the time when I can find the meatballs. :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness me - that's a very real budget blower, if not careful!


Absolutely! But it has been planned for. They are 19 1/2" tires and heavy duty rated special for the RV, which is why so expensive.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think mishka could sense it as she was keen to get home


I am sure she can. I don't like the sound of the yellow tinge to the sky. Hope all in the path stay safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, does your stove have a timer on it? If not, maybe you need to buy yourself a little timer so you donÃ¢ÂÂt burn the house down.
> Kate & Norma, hope you stay safe in the storm. It has been getting greyer & greyer as the morning went on & we are to get crazy winds later today & tomorrow.
> I went for a walk this morning after I got the tomatoes in the oven & it was quite nice. I don't have nearly the scenic walk that Sonja does, I can walk almost a mile straight north in the field, IÃ¢ÂÂd rather do that than go on the road as I don't have to worry about Kimber & vehicles. Because the field is combined, it's easy walking. We designate our 1/4 sections by the names of the people who homesteaded them, the next one north of our "home 1/4",we call Schneiders, theres still a little log barn left from the old yard site, used to be a log house that fell down but it kept us warm for 2 winters before we built this house, we cut the logs & burned them in our wood heater? Still tons of geese flying around


Those photos would make lovely paintings. My friend's sister used to live in Sask. and she did a painting of the area for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Absolutely! But it has been planned for. They are 19 1/2" tires and heavy duty rated special for the RV, which is why so expensive.


 :sm24: I would have to save up, and probably buy one tyre at a time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kate, just seen Largs on the news. They're saying that the worst of the storm has passed but it still looks pretty windy to me. Hope you're all safe there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, the anniversary is always a day that brings home the memories of our loss even more. I am glad that now I am having more memories of my life with mom instead of just the time of her death. I appreciate that with time this is finally starting to happen, and I hope that is happening for you too. Big Hugs dear.
> Wow, that sure costs a lot doesn't it. Quite a chunk out of your budget, however, I know how much you enjoy your traveling, so well worth it. Staying safe is the first priority. Here's to lots of safe travels. :sm24:


I know you know how I am feeling. I grieved for mom while she was living yet, what with her Alzheimer's, not knowing most of us. I knew 4 days before that it would be very soon, as she knew my name and that I was her DD. For several years she thought I was her big sister. The memories are getting easier.

The cost of a the tires has been planned for. Still feels like a big hit though! We have what is needed though. Safety is priority!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Never thought of that!


I've seen some great versions of the owl cables on Pinterest and Ravelry. Adding the buttons just makes them look like owls instead of just cables.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Kate, just seen Largs on the news. They're saying that the worst of the storm has passed but it still looks pretty windy to me. Hope you're all safe there.


Angela and Kate, glad to hear the worst of the storm has passed and I hope no damage done to either of your homes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Shamefully I forgot to pack my front pack and chose not to bring cloth shoulder bag with water bottle inside. Figured we would "only walk a mile". I NEVER do that. Always have water for me and Maya. Fortunately my friend shared sips of her water. Nevertheless I got dehydrated and chugged down entire bottle of water once we got back to car! And still didn't have to use bathroom til we got home more than 2 hours later. Dumb move.


Now you won't forget! If you get dehydrated again, put some lemon or lime juice in your water when you can. It only needs to be a little bit. It will help rehydrate you quickly. It helps get the electrolytes back in your system. DH makes what he calls sour lemonade! Lots of lemon juice in his water when he gets really thirsty. Glad your friend could share.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I know you know how I am feeling. I grieved for mom while she was living yet, what with her Alzheimer's, not knowing most of us. I knew 4 days before that it would be very soon, as she knew my name and that I was her DD. For several years she thought I was her big sister. The memories are getting easier.
> 
> The cost of a the tires has been planned for. Still feels like a big hit though! We have what is needed though. Safety is priority!


Awwww, sweet that you were still a relative, though not her child. Alzheimer's is such a terrible thing. I know the loss of the one you love and the grieving is going on for a long time before the end comes. My thoughts are with you Tami. I'm sure you know it takes time so hugs across the miles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I'm glad you had a good weekend, & lots of good memories if your parents. Too bad about the tire but good you didn't get stranded out in the boonies. A group from town went to Alaska & one guy had a huge motor home that died in the middle of nowhere, he was very thankful he had CAA as it would have cost $1000's for the tow. Mist here don't have CAA as there's no service locally but a few years ago we got it for the health insurance & have used it s bit


Good thing he had it! We had AAA, our version of CAA, for years, and I get it for the kids for their birthdays every year, as they can't afford it, and need it. We even got the RV coverage with it when we first bought this. Found out the hard way when the inside dual blew out that they won't help with the inside, only the outside! Told us to just drive it. When the outside blew then they would help! ???? DH asked them if they were going to pay to fix the damages that that would cause. Of course they said no. He told them what they could do with their worthless coverage. We signed up for Good Sam roadside service which will cover our other vehicles also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Shamefully I forgot to pack my front pack and chose not to bring cloth shoulder bag with water bottle inside. Figured we would "only walk a mile". I NEVER do that. Always have water for me and Maya. Fortunately my friend shared sips of her water. Nevertheless I got dehydrated and chugged down entire bottle of water once we got back to car! And still didn't have to use bathroom til we got home more than 2 hours later. Dumb move.


Oh my. Scary to not have enough water. They were explaining how many people know the area but sometimes a path is changed or people going through change markers, or even the rain, when you have it, changes things with the new plants, and then suddenly one realizes they are lost. One man even had a compass but unfortunately it was miscalibrated and sent him off trail further. I'm sure your walk to feed the horses with Maya is not one where you would get lost and perhaps always having Maya means her homing sense would get you home. I'm sure you will always have water and extra water from now on. Glad you were ok and not alone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


Cute!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad comforting memories of your mom are coming back. Know what you mean about sorting, decluttering, can be so overwhelming. And, yes, I have more shoes than needed as I tried to find perfectly comfortable ones.


Thank you.

:sm23: Oh those aching feet.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

For those of you going into winter, this is my garden this morning with spring flowers popping up. Enjoy.
I need to do some weed clearing but the wind is still nipping so might leave it for today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tornados are terrible & cause so much loss of life, I would think the only "advantage", if you can call it that, is that they usually have a smaller area of devastation than hurricanes. Since we are at the northern border of "tornado alley", there are a few here most summers. One of the nurses at the hospital where I worked lost her house, her teenage son
> & his cousin hid in a small room under the basement stairs & weren't hurt but there was nothing left of the house & Graineries.
> When I was about 10 we got a terrible storm in southern Ontario, it destroyed our machine shed, tipped over the combine, took down huge trees & the rain was coming with such force it was coming in around the window frames of our old house, mom had bread pans in the window sills to catch all the water. Step-dad was at the other farm &couldn't get home as so many big trees were across the road. I don't think it was from a hurricane as the only one I remember anyone talking about was hurricane Hazel &that was a few years before I was born.


I was going to ask if it was hurricane Hazel. I'm older and I do remember that one.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely , you need little buttons or beads for the eyes , makes all the difference


I agree (and Fan said the same) so I'm going to get beads and sew them on for eyes. I'll post a pic when I get them done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's a woman thing to have lots of shoes. My DH teases & calls me Imelda????????, I don't have "that" many but I'm not at all hard on shoes so they rarely wear out. I've got some in the closet that are 30+ years old but I can't bear to part with. I did get rid of all my heels except for some wedge & chunky ones, no way can I totter on spike heels anymore & im not going to even try. Seem like now days I either wear flip flops, duck/ muck boots or regular boots, maybe twice a year I put on dress shoes so I don't know why I'm saving them???? I have a pair of roper boots I bought many years ago & decided they would make good work boots so I'm getting s little wear out of them again, I knew there was a reason to keep them hanging around????????


That's cute Imelda, oops I mean Bonnie. :sm17: 
Nice that you are getting some use out of those roper boots. Not familiar with them but glad you kept them around since you can use them. I'm with you on the spike heels. I hurt when I see people wearing them and it is not just hard on the feet, but the back too. I could wear them if I changed into them just before I sat down. :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is at its height and very noisy so we are hunkered down!


Sorry you had to endure this and hope you don't have any damage or injuries.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


How lovely Kate. Perfect for the up-coming weather!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> They look super, do you have some tiny buttons for owl eyes? I love the owl cables, and confess I'm a huge Harry Potter fan lol!


Wow, good idea. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> We had that weird yellow tinge this afternoon too, very eerie. I remember thinking the only other time I'd experienced this sort of light was when we were out in the Sahara desert and a sandstorm was brewing. Sure enough they said on this evenings news that the yellow colour was due to sand and dust being blown up from the Sahara by the strong winds.


Amazing for sure to be having a sand storm in the middler of a hurricane. Well not a true sand storm, but enough to change the color of the sky.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We are still in southern Ohio. It's been a beautiful sunny day but very chilly. Sitting by the campfire Ã°ÂÂÂ¥ wearing 3 layers. The chicken and dumplings sounds good. We will have whatever stew. Someone turned of the fridge after our last trip. I know it was turned off when we got gas for safety but thought it was turned back on. I didn't plan to take extra meat knowing I had some in the freezer. We got in to horrible rotten meat smell. So I did a fast cleaning and scrubbing. Still stinks in the freezer part but livable. We have eaten supper out since. There is very little here except for the lodge which has good food but slightly expensive. I remembered that I had a jar of the beef I canned last year in the cupboard so looked to see what else I had. There is potatoes and canned mixed vegetables so that's what we're having. 

I finished another hat. I don't like it but it's done. Wait till you see the model! Yep a bag of walnuts! 
I have now started a Christmas stocking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Lol!!! At first glance, I thought you were talking about Tami and her tire. :sm12:


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OUCH!!! But that's better than having one go when your going down the freeway at 65+mph for sure.


Yes. Been there, done that! That ONE cost us $800.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:



> Kate, just seen Largs on the news. They're saying that the worst of the storm has passed but it still looks pretty windy to me. Hope you're all safe there.


Didn't see that! It's only mildly breezy here just now and really wasn't too bad all day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I had heard that a young girl had died such a tragedy ,


So sorry to hear of the deaths and agreed, a young girl is so tragic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Didn't see that! It's only mildly breezy here just now and really wasn't too bad all day.


I'm so glad to hear that. It looked like Ireland and Scotland got the worst of it. Do you think the worst was further north? Hoping it lost strength as it hit land. That's what happened by the time Nate got here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????my boys never had that many, thank goodness. Some days I wish my porch was bigger as both sons & DH wear size 11, even one pair for each & I can't get through & DH usually has 2 pr work boots & his muck boots & rubber boots????& he usually drops them right in front of the door. I can have 3 or 4 pr of my size 6 in less space than one of his


DH, DS and DB all wear size 12. DGS (oldest) wears a 13 last I heard. Talked to a friend's DS the other night and he asked if I would knit him size 15 socks!! ????????I told him it would cost him $1000.00 for me to make them! He laughed and told me he didn't think I would.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's cute Imelda, oops I mean Bonnie. :sm17:
> Nice that you are getting some use out of those roper boots. Not familiar with them but glad you kept them around since you can use them. I'm with you on the spike heels. I hurt when I see people wearing them and it is not just hard on the feet, but the back too. I could wear them if I changed into them just before I sat down. :sm23:


They are what I would call "car to bar" shoes - you couldn't wear them any further!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, just popping in for a few minutes, I've been getting stuff done, laundry is all finished, just have to get it off the line and put away when it's dry, all 3 fish tanks are cleaned, and I have completely cleaned out and started over on cat room and their boxes.
> Have to be at the gym in an hour too meet up with workout buddy, poor Marla has a head cold, hoping she gets over that fairly quickly and doesn't share it, so she's staying home.
> Now to see how caught up I can get before I leave.


Hope Marla feels better soon and you don't catch it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, does your stove have a timer on it? If not, maybe you need to buy yourself a little timer so you donÃ¢ÂÂt burn the house down.
> Kate & Norma, hope you stay safe in the storm. It has been getting greyer & greyer as the morning went on & we are to get crazy winds later today & tomorrow.
> I went for a walk this morning after I got the tomatoes in the oven & it was quite nice. I don't have nearly the scenic walk that Sonja does, I can walk almost a mile straight north in the field, IÃ¢ÂÂd rather do that than go on the road as I don't have to worry about Kimber & vehicles. Because the field is combined, it's easy walking. We designate our 1/4 sections by the names of the people who homesteaded them, the next one north of our "home 1/4",we call Schneiders, theres still a little log barn left from the old yard site, used to be a log house that fell down but it kept us warm for 2 winters before we built this house, we cut the logs & burned them in our wood heater? Still tons of geese flying around


Beautiful


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not a woman thing in this house , I call my youngest Imelda as he has more trainers and shoes than anybody i know , i was in there earlier on and picked up 2 black trainers thinking they were a pair but they were odd , found another black trainer and it didnt match either one i had hold of , then there are the red ones , blue ones white ones


 :sm23: :sm23: Good to know we aren't the only ones.

Just noticed your saying at the bottom. Love it since I'm the mother of a son too. :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tami would have to run very fast to catch a wheel


???????????? and I wouldn't try!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????my boys never had that many, thank goodness. Some days I wish my porch was bigger as both sons & DH wear size 11, even one pair for each & I can't get through & DH usually has 2 pr work boots & his muck boots & rubber boots????& he usually drops them right in front of the door. I can have 3 or 4 pr of my size 6 in less space than one of his


Knitting socks for those guys would not be an easy feat, pun intended.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwww, sweet that you were still a relative, though not her child. Alzheimer's is such a terrible thing. I know the loss of the one you love and the grieving is going on for a long time before the end comes. My thoughts are with you Tami. I'm sure you know it takes time so hugs across the miles.


Thanks. Hugs back!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> For those of you going into winter, this is my garden this morning with spring flowers popping up. Enjoy.
> I need to do some weed clearing but the wind is still nipping so might leave it for today.


Lovely!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know you know how I am feeling. I grieved for mom while she was living yet, what with her Alzheimer's, not knowing most of us. I knew 4 days before that it would be very soon, as she knew my name and that I was her DD. For several years she thought I was her big sister. The memories are getting easier.
> 
> The cost of a the tires has been planned for. Still feels like a big hit though! We have what is needed though. Safety is priority!


Glad you were prepared. Ongoing upkeep if house and vehicles doesn't come cheap.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That was a close call for you. Sad for the man in the other direction.


Yes he had 2 young children , there should have been another man in the car with him but he stayed at home because of the weather


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, does your stove have a timer on it? If not, maybe you need to buy yourself a little timer so you donÃ¢ÂÂt burn the house down.
> Kate & Norma, hope you stay safe in the storm. It has been getting greyer & greyer as the morning went on & we are to get crazy winds later today & tomorrow.
> I went for a walk this morning after I got the tomatoes in the oven & it was quite nice. I don't have nearly the scenic walk that Sonja does, I can walk almost a mile straight north in the field, IÃ¢ÂÂd rather do that than go on the road as I don't have to worry about Kimber & vehicles. Because the field is combined, it's easy walking. We designate our 1/4 sections by the names of the people who homesteaded them, the next one north of our "home 1/4",we call Schneiders, theres still a little log barn left from the old yard site, used to be a log house that fell down but it kept us warm for 2 winters before we built this house, we cut the logs & burned them in our wood heater? Still tons of geese flying around


Wow, that's beautiful. Feels like home to me looking at that. Not Toronto and I guess really not in the Highlands of Haliburton, too hilly, but the feel of the fields and old building. The fact that it is Canada. Also reminds me of Little House on the Prairie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, if I don't use a timer I would do the same thing. A timer makes all the difference in the world. Of course I have to remember to use it. Learned the hard way. DH has burned a few pots beyond recognition not using a timer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad you were prepared. Ongoing upkeep if house and vehicles doesn't come cheap.


No it doesn't. But the RV is considered a second house! Interest is deductible. Hopefully in a few years it will be THE house!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Knitting socks for those guys would not be an easy feat, pun intended.


It takes forever!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It takes forever!


Yes, I almost put your name in that post as I thought of you too. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sure she can. I don't like the sound of the yellow tinge to the sky. Hope all in the path stay safe.


Ive just had to shout at dippy dog to get her in ,, its blowing a gale and she was laid flat out under a bush


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> No it doesn't. But the RV is considered a second house! Interest is deductible. Hopefully in a few years it will be THE house!


That's wonderful Tami. Must be a dream come true.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Now you won't forget! If you get dehydrated again, put some lemon or lime juice in your water when you can. It only needs to be a little bit. It will help rehydrate you quickly. It helps get the electrolytes back in your system. DH makes what he calls sour lemonade! Lots of lemon juice in his water when he gets really thirsty. Glad your friend could share.


Funny that you say that. I always feel if I add some lemon to my water it quenches my thirst quicker too. Plus I find I can drink more water when I have lemon in it - no sugar - just the lemon.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Funny that you say that. I always feel if I add some lemon to my water it quenches my thirst quicker too. Plus I find I can drink more water when I have lemon in it - no sugar - just the lemon.


The lemon water is a good thirst quencher and detoxifier too. We can buy coconut water here which is a wonderful hydrater as it has some good electrolytes in it. I have a tb spoon of Apple cider vinegar in a glass of water daily, it's fairly sour but am used to it now and it's great for keeping healthy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We are still in southern Ohio. It's been a beautiful sunny day but very chilly. Sitting by the campfire Ã°ÂÂÂ¥ wearing 3 layers. The chicken and dumplings sounds good. We will have whatever stew. Someone turned of the fridge after our last trip. I know it was turned off when we got gas for safety but thought it was turned back on. I didn't plan to take extra meat knowing I had some in the freezer. We got in to horrible rotten meat smell. So I did a fast cleaning and scrubbing. Still stinks in the freezer part but livable. We have eaten supper out since. There is very little here except for the lodge which has good food but slightly expensive. I remembered that I had a jar of the beef I canned last year in the cupboard so looked to see what else I had. There is potatoes and canned mixed vegetables so that's what we're having.
> 
> I finished another hat. I don't like it but it's done. Wait till you see the model! Yep a bag of walnuts!
> I have now started a Christmas stocking.


Cute model even if she is a little nutty.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree (and Fan said the same) so I'm going to get beads and sew them on for eyes. I'll post a pic when I get them done.


That sounds great, beads or sequins would be ideal. 
Love the car to bar re high heel shoes. That's a perfect description!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> They are what I would call "car to bar" shoes - you couldn't wear them any further!


Cute, I like that. AND hopefully not on cobblestone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> ???????????? and I wouldn't try!


Oh Tami, sorry about the rotten meat and remaining smell.

Glad you were ok with that flat you had in the past while you folks were driving.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I know you know how I am feeling. I grieved for mom while she was living yet, what with her Alzheimer's, not knowing most of us. I knew 4 days before that it would be very soon, as she knew my name and that I was her DD. For several years she thought I was her big sister. The memories are getting easier.
> 
> The cost of a the tires has been planned for. Still feels like a big hit though! We have what is needed though. Safety is priority!


I know how hard it is when a parent doesnt recognise you,I was 12 when my dad got throat cancer and had a tube ( cant spell trachi?) So he couldnt talk , had to write everything down towards tbe end he passed the book to me and i read who are you ? Dont know how i held it together ,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> The lemon water is a good thirst quencher and detoxifier too. We can buy coconut water here which is a wonderful hydrater as it has some good electrolytes in it. I have a tb spoon of Apple cider vinegar in a glass of water daily, it's fairly sour but am used to it now and it's great for keeping healthy.


My doctor said to do that 1/2 hr. before every meal. Good for health and losing weight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive just had to shout at dippy dog to get her in ,, its blowing a gale and she was laid flat out under a bush


???? Silly dig! Hope you all stay safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's wonderful Tami. Must be a dream come true.


I am looking forward to it. Now to clean out the house!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I agree (and Fan said the same) so I'm going to get beads and sew them on for eyes. I'll post a pic when I get them done.


Look forward to seeing them , Caitlin will love them


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I know how hard it is when a parent doesnt recognise you,I was 12 when my dad got throat cancer and had a tube ( cant spell trachi?) So he couldnt talk , had to write everything down towards tbe end he passed the book to me and i read who are you ? Dont know how i held it together ,


Awwww, those sad moments when we realize what love really is. Our parents no longer know who we are. It puts our egos aside and lets us just love them. I remember when Bill's grandmother thought he was a preacher. She no longer knew any of us and he had on one of those black fedoras.

Well, I'm off. I'm applying for citizenship and quite excited and nervous. Studying for the test. I'll let you know how things develop. Forms aren't filed yet so it will be a while. Probably at least January at the least and can take up to 6 months to hear from them. It costs almost $800 to file.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I almost put your name in that post as I thought of you too. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I'm making knee socks for the DGD's and they seem to be taking a long time also. I did start them over on just a little larger needle and a stretchier pattern because the previous ones seemed to dense to be able to roll up to be able to get the foot in. The may end up having to be Ugg boot type socks ad they're now a little bulkier.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Funny that you say that. I always feel if I add some lemon to my water it quenches my thirst quicker too. Plus I find I can drink more water when I have lemon in it - no sugar - just the lemon.


It really does work. DB worked at a for GNC for years while going to college. When there weee no customers and all other work was finished, he would read the books they had for sale. He really learned a lot. Even dads doctors would consider any suggestions DB made.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Cute model even if she is a little nutty.


???? DH was afraid I was going to make him model it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know how hard it is when a parent doesnt recognise you,I was 12 when my dad got throat cancer and had a tube ( cant spell trachi?) So he couldnt talk , had to write everything down towards tbe end he passed the book to me and i read who are you ? Dont know how i held it together ,


That's s fear of mine to have that happen to me or a loved one. So sad that happened to you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Tami, sorry about the rotten meat and remaining smell.
> 
> Glad you were ok with that flat you had in the past while you folks were driving.


Thank you. I will get the smell out of the freezer. Once it's turned off at home I will spray it with alcohol and wash it out again, then when dry I will put a bunch of charcoal in it. Smell will be gone in a week or so.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Didn't see that! It's only mildly breezy here just now and really wasn't too bad all day.


It seems to be sticking around here , the winds started about 5ish and gradually built up to gale force and they are still here at 11,35 the trees are swaying around like mad dancers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know how hard it is when a parent doesnt recognise you,I was 12 when my dad got throat cancer and had a tube ( cant spell trachi?) So he couldnt talk , had to write everything down towards tbe end he passed the book to me and i read who are you ? Dont know how i held it together ,


Hugs. I was showing mom pictures of Arriana's christening. She said that lady looks familiar! I asked who she thought it was. She say it looks like my big sister. I was pleased with that, as I always loved aunt Phyllis. I just let her think that's who it was.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We are still in southern Ohio. It's been a beautiful sunny day but very chilly. Sitting by the campfire Ã°ÂÂÂ¥ wearing 3 layers. The chicken and dumplings sounds good. We will have whatever stew. Someone turned of the fridge after our last trip. I know it was turned off when we got gas for safety but thought it was turned back on. I didn't plan to take extra meat knowing I had some in the freezer. We got in to horrible rotten meat smell. So I did a fast cleaning and scrubbing. Still stinks in the freezer part but livable. We have eaten supper out since. There is very little here except for the lodge which has good food but slightly expensive. I remembered that I had a jar of the beef I canned last year in the cupboard so looked to see what else I had. There is potatoes and canned mixed vegetables so that's what we're having.
> 
> I finished another hat. I don't like it but it's done. Wait till you see the model! Yep a bag of walnuts!
> I have now started a Christmas stocking.


Oh no disaster again , first the tyre now this , glad you got rid of most of the smell


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

This is my "garden " until check out tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm making knee socks for the DGD's and they seem to be taking a long time also. I did start them over on just a little larger needle and a stretchier pattern because the previous ones seemed to dense to be able to roll up to be able to get the foot in. The may end up having to be Ugg boot type socks ad they're now a little bulkier.


Did you see these ones on ravelry jeanette the pattern is free but in Finnish i think you can still make tbem as its mostly charts


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no disaster again , first the tyre now this , glad you got rid of most of the smell


Actually the freezer was first! ???? I knew I had ground beef in the freezer so was planning to use that for suppers. We stopped at Aldi and got some of the basics, but I'm not too crazy about their meat, and DH had been talking about eating supper wherever we happened to be, as we generally don't stay in camp, and end up eating out anyway!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did you see these ones on ravelry jeanette the pattern is free but in Finnish i think you can still make tbem as its mostly charts


Beautiful! But way out of my league.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, I'm back, we worked out for about 75 minutes or so, weights and cardio dvd, so no I'm done for the day. lol
I'm going to make some dinner in a bit and just sit and enjoy my evening with you all and knit. Feels good to have all the chores that I wanted to get done today, done today. I'm going to cook down a few pumpkin to puree this evening but that doesn't require much from me, and Thursday I'll take the rake and clean up all the dog doo. 
Now to get caught up with you all, you got ahead of me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Shamefully I forgot to pack my front pack and chose not to bring cloth shoulder bag with water bottle inside. Figured we would "only walk a mile". I NEVER do that. Always have water for me and Maya. Fortunately my friend shared sips of her water. Nevertheless I got dehydrated and chugged down entire bottle of water once we got back to car! And still didn't have to use bathroom til we got home more than 2 hours later. Dumb move.


I know how you felt, when David and I went up Slough Creek and ran out of water because we didn't expect it to be 92F, next time we'll be sure to take at least 4 more bottles than we think we need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, wow, you are doing so many wonderful things. Just cleaning a closet takes me a few days and I'm talking a small closet. One thing is focus, the other thing is muscles getting tired just doing part of it. I finally today got the coat - shoe closet downstairs leading to the garage cleaned and sorted. Amazing how unorganized it can get. I have shoes I didn't even know I had. LOL. Like going on a shopping spree. I have more shoes than I need because when I had so much trouble walking I kept thinking it was the shoes and kept searching for the perfect pair. Some are ugly old lady shoes and some are cute and of course the old lady shoes are much better for me.
> 
> I got so tired that I even didn't sort my vitamins. Got so confusing as the doctor changed the ones I as taking so involved re-ordering and sorting as some are once a day and some twice a day. Everytime I got my stuff out to sort them someone would come over and I had to move everything. Just started taking them all again and I am noticing I am sleeping better and getting more done. My goal is to be like you and Bonnie.


Vitamins really do make a difference, I feel so much better since starting mine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> For those of you going into winter, this is my garden this morning with spring flowers popping up. Enjoy.
> I need to do some weed clearing but the wind is still nipping so might leave it for today.


It looks really good


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


Those are great, the owls look good, if you add small buttons or beads for the eyes, you'll see them better. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are what I would call "car to bar" shoes - you couldn't wear them any further!


I'm not sure what car to bar boots are. Mine are like this

https://www.google.ca/search?q=roper+boots+lace+up&client=safari&hl=en-ca&prmd=isvn&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&fir=EmNW-FYTvYuuAM%253A%252C37csFJ1p9Dmb8M%252C_%253B9t2kVdMzv1g_4M%253A%252CyIepMqBnOgz63M%252C_%253BZWRCdFsk2lenYM%253A%252CNSWGqMquYc8Z7M%252C_%253B_g5T1Sj83XJZVM%253A%252Cxh-4_ufy1IpMmM%252C_%253BdT1YRgbclXW_0M%253A%252Cw3IFaNibKI03DM%252C_%253BWpXp1fh9jmvEVM%253A%252CTvDPYx8Nb-rwdM%252C_%253BoYDURrajblCsNM%253A%252CeK1nWwruzRrZAM%252C_%253Bs_JoAFhq0cxTVM%253A%252CEU1i3Yp-wVQ5uM%252C_%253BxTEEtt_g2nvFHM%253A%252CTWFJDo4pv9k0nM%252C_%253B2EzTa8U8u-x09M%253A%252Cg6kq-SQavb4x9M%252C_&usg=__nZ8OmE-4OSSHfO7uVExD2qG9bu8%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjfrI6MqPbWAhVP0WMKHWs2Co4Q7AkIVQ&biw=1024&bih=729#imgrc=J83YvXiD2hxc7M:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what car to bar boots are. Mine are like this
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=roper+boots+lace+up&client=safari&hl=en-ca&prmd=isvn&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&fir=EmNW-FYTvYuuAM%253A%252C37csFJ1p9Dmb8M%252C_%253B9t2kVdMzv1g_4M%253A%252CyIepMqBnOgz63M%252C_%253BZWRCdFsk2lenYM%253A%252CNSWGqMquYc8Z7M%252C_%253B_g5T1Sj83XJZVM%253A%252Cxh-4_ufy1IpMmM%252C_%253BdT1YRgbclXW_0M%253A%252Cw3IFaNibKI03DM%252C_%253BWpXp1fh9jmvEVM%253A%252CTvDPYx8Nb-rwdM%252C_%253BoYDURrajblCsNM%253A%252CeK1nWwruzRrZAM%252C_%253Bs_JoAFhq0cxTVM%253A%252CEU1i3Yp-wVQ5uM%252C_%253BxTEEtt_g2nvFHM%253A%252CTWFJDo4pv9k0nM%252C_%253B2EzTa8U8u-x09M%253A%252Cg6kq-SQavb4x9M%252C_&usg=__nZ8OmE-4OSSHfO7uVExD2qG9bu8%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjfrI6MqPbWAhVP0WMKHWs2Co4Q7AkIVQ&biw=1024&bih=729#imgrc=J83YvXiD2hxc7M:


I would love some boots like those again! Not really into 'car to bar' shoes!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know how hard it is when a parent doesnt recognise you,I was 12 when my dad got throat cancer and had a tube ( cant spell trachi?) So he couldnt talk , had to write everything down towards tbe end he passed the book to me and i read who are you ? Dont know how i held it together ,


That's so sad at any age but at 12 it would be devastating


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The sun came out this afternoon and it was red , i tried to take a picture but it wasnt very good .
> The wind has arrived , its blowing a gale


Stay safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did you see these ones on ravelry jeanette the pattern is free but in Finnish i think you can still make tbem as its mostly charts


Very pretty


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't you have filters on your tanks? i always had promiscuous fish in my tank. i was surprised at how clean they kept the tank. between the filter and them i didn't need to clean the tank very often. if you get a small promiscuous it's fun to watch them grow. they can get quite large. snails can also help. --- sam


I have good filters but in order to keep water values at acceptable levels, especially ammonia you need to clean the tank at least once a month, larger tanks are easier to keep levels stable on than small ones as the ammonia is more concentrated in smaller tanks, if ammonia levels get to high, it can kill a whole tank in one fail swoop. 
I have a snail that eats some algae and I have a few corydoras that clean up but most plecostomus' get way bigger than my tanks can handle, I had one in Alaska and it got to 26 inches before I got rid of it, it outgrew my 55 gallon tank, I'm not doing that again, and the ones that stay small are usually really expensive. But once I get started, it only takes me about 15 min for the big tank, other than the refill and about 5 or 10 for the other two. My big tank is only 27 gallons, the middle one is a 20 long, and then the 10 gal with the beta and a few guppies in it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would love some boots like those again! Not really into 'car to bar' shoes!


What are car to bar boots?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have good filters but in order to keep water values at acceptable levels, especially ammonia you need to clean the tank at least once a month, larger tanks are easier to keep levels stable on than small ones as the ammonia is more concentrated in smaller tanks, if ammonia levels get to high, it can kill a whole tank in one fail swoop.
> I have a snail that eats some algae and I have a few corydoras that clean up but most plecostomus' get way bigger than my tanks can handle, I had one in Alaska and it got to 26 inches before I got rid of it, it outgrew my 55 gallon tank, I'm not doing that again, and the ones that stay small are usually really expensive. But once I get started, it only takes me about 15 min for the big tank, other than the refill and about 5 or 10 for the other two. My big tank is only 27 gallons, the middle one is a 20 long, and then the 10 gal with the beta and a few guppies in it.


Do you use the water you take out on your garden & house plants? They did that at the nursing home & had beautiful plants


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami and Daralene, thank you for reminder and hint about lemon/lime in water. The dumbest part is I had one 32 oz water bottle and one 16 oz water bottle in car! And a cloth sling over the shoulder bag I could have plopped the smaller bottle in. Not doing that ever again!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got another 13 jars of spaghetti sauce made, I’m not doing anymore this year.
I finished up the binding on the second quilt & discovered I had a problem while Quilting & have a whole bunch of loopy mess on the back, I started picking it out but have lots more to do. Grrr!
DH has gone duck hunting again so I put a roast beef in & we will have hot beef sandwiches when he decides to show up. I will be so glad when we can go back to regular supper time


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, sorry about fridge/freezer turned off. Charcoal or open box of baking soda should take care of odors. Love the hat. Looks soft and comfy. Inventive hat stand!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, glad you are applying for citizenship. I remember how proud my DSIL was when he got his citizenship, he wore a suit, bless him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, I love the feeling of having done all the things needed doing! Hope Marla feels better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did you see these ones on ravelry jeanette the pattern is free but in Finnish i think you can still make tbem as its mostly charts


Those are great. They would really take me forever. I am very slow with colorwork.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, what a pretty garden you have, thank you for sharing.

Well I got linens changed, washed, folded, put away. Had to run out and get 2 bday cards, 1 for DSIL Marc, and 1 for DGD Beatrice. My DGDs in Napa go back to school on Wednesday. Also got hiking poles and hat back in car. Tomorrow I will clean backseat. Things tend to get thrown there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are car to bar boots?


Too uncomfortable (fashionable?) to wear a longer distance.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

What a lovely garden, Fan!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Tami

Ken wants to know what kind of tires you are getting for the RV that cost so much. His are LT265-75-16E . Wants to know if you are looking at G rated. That's what I get for telling him about your tire problem!

Jackie


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's a woman thing to have lots of shoes. My DH teases & calls me Imelda????????, I don't have "that" many but I'm not at all hard on shoes so they rarely wear out. I've got some in the closet that are 30+ years old but I can't bear to part with. I did get rid of all my heels except for some wedge & chunky ones, no way can I totter on spike heels anymore & im not going to even try. Seem like now days I either wear flip flops, duck/ muck boots or regular boots, maybe twice a year I put on dress shoes so I don't know why I'm saving them???? I have a pair of roper boots I bought many years ago & decided they would make good work boots so I'm getting s little wear out of them again, I knew there was a reason to keep them hanging around????????


I must be the odd woman out then. I hate buying shoes. I have one pair of athletic shoes (sneakers) and a pair of flip-flops to my name. Oh, and I have a well worn pair of moccasins in the closet as well but that is it. My biggest problem is finding anything that doesn't bother my already painful feet. It is getting so bad that now even bare feet are hurting.

Ev


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami and Daralene, thank you for reminder and hint about lemon/lime in water. The dumbest part is I had one 32 oz water bottle and one 16 oz water bottle in car! And a cloth sling over the shoulder bag I could have plopped the smaller bottle in. Not doing that ever again!


The most valuable thing is a lesson and I know you learned and also that you know way more than I do about hiking in the desert. An amazing experience for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Too uncomfortable (fashionable?) to wear a longer distance.


 :sm23: Precisely said.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> I must be the odd woman out then. I hate buying shoes. I have one pair of athletic shoes (sneakers) and a pair of flip-flops to my name. Oh, and I have a well worn pair of moccasins in the closet as well but that is it. My biggest problem is finding anything that doesn't bother my already painful feet. It is getting so bad that now even bare feet are hurting.
> 
> Ev


Pain in the feet is so debilitating. So many can understand what you are talking about. I never thought about having problems walking when I got older. Sorry you are having such problems.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami and Daralene, thank you for reminder and hint about lemon/lime in water. The dumbest part is I had one 32 oz water bottle and one 16 oz water bottle in car! And a cloth sling over the shoulder bag I could have plopped the smaller bottle in. Not doing that ever again!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got another 13 jars of spaghetti sauce made, I'm not doing anymore this year.
> I finished up the binding on the second quilt & discovered I had a problem while Quilting & have a whole bunch of loopy mess on the back, I started picking it out but have lots more to do. Grrr!
> DH has gone duck hunting again so I put a roast beef in & we will have hot beef sandwiches when he decides to show up. I will be so glad when we can go back to regular supper time


Sorry about the quilting mess sounds like something went wonky in the tension. That's a lot of spaghetti sauce!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, sorry about fridge/freezer turned off. Charcoal or open box of baking soda should take care of odors. Love the hat. Looks soft and comfy. Inventive hat stand!


Thank you. Baking soda never works for me, but I have yet to find anything that charcoal doesn't work on! It might take time and several changes of charcoal, but it always works!

Lol! I was trying to think of what I had to use for a model and DH was eating walnuts!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Fan said:


> For those of you going into winter, this is my garden this morning with spring flowers popping up. Enjoy.
> I need to do some weed clearing but the wind is still nipping so might leave it for today.


Lovely garden


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Tami
> 
> Ken wants to know what kind of tires you are getting for the RV that cost so much. His are LT265-75-16E . Wants to know if you are looking at G rated. That's what I get for telling him about your tire problem!
> 
> Jackie


The $3000 is a guesstimate. I know they are 19 1/2". Pretty sure they will be G rated, as I think they were going to discontinue the F rated ones it came with when we replaced the original ones last time. We will be getting 6 tires. Hopefully all with the same date code. I thought I had the size in the notes in my phone but couldn't find it yesterday. And of course I didn't put them in when the tires were right in front of me! Won't be Michelins as they are really expensive!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> I must be the odd woman out then. I hate buying shoes. I have one pair of athletic shoes (sneakers) and a pair of flip-flops to my name. Oh, and I have a well worn pair of moccasins in the closet as well but that is it. My biggest problem is finding anything that doesn't bother my already painful feet. It is getting so bad that now even bare feet are hurting.
> 
> Ev


Hope you can get your feet to stop hurting.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you re the garden I love going out there and tending to it and making it look good. It’s not a big back yard but has garden all the way round 3 sides of the house. The big wooden thing is Stus veg patch where the tomatoes grow. Mine is the small patch to the right, just now only has spinach chives and silver beets.
Plan to get new veg planted on the long weekend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> For those of you going into winter, this is my garden this morning with spring flowers popping up. Enjoy.
> I need to do some weed clearing but the wind is still nipping so might leave it for today.


What a beautiful place you have created for growing things and sitting outside. Quite lovely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely garden fan - looks like a great place to have tea and knit. --- sam



Fan said:


> For those of you going into winter, this is my garden this morning with spring flowers popping up. Enjoy.
> I need to do some weed clearing but the wind is still nipping so might leave it for today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the hat tami - it will keep someone warm. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We are still in southern Ohio. It's been a beautiful sunny day but very chilly. Sitting by the campfire Ã°ÂÂÂ¥ wearing 3 layers. The chicken and dumplings sounds good. We will have whatever stew. Someone turned of the fridge after our last trip. I know it was turned off when we got gas for safety but thought it was turned back on. I didn't plan to take extra meat knowing I had some in the freezer. We got in to horrible rotten meat smell. So I did a fast cleaning and scrubbing. Still stinks in the freezer part but livable. We have eaten supper out since. There is very little here except for the lodge which has good food but slightly expensive. I remembered that I had a jar of the beef I canned last year in the cupboard so looked to see what else I had. There is potatoes and canned mixed vegetables so that's what we're having.
> 
> I finished another hat. I don't like it but it's done. Wait till you see the model! Yep a bag of walnuts!
> I have now started a Christmas stocking.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Pain in the feet is so debilitating. So many can understand what you are talking about. I never thought about having problems walking when I got older. Sorry you are having such problems.


Thank you. Have an appointment with my PC in a few weeks, going to ask for referral to podiatrist. Suffering through is just crazy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Too uncomfortable (fashionable?) to wear a longer distance.


Oh, I'm finally catching on, just a little slow. These are definitely not that, they are very comfortable, not sure why I quit wearing them for so long but glad I didn't ditch them


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, does your stove have a timer on it? If not, maybe you need to buy yourself a little timer so you donÃ¢ÂÂt burn the house down.
> Kate & Norma, hope you stay safe in the storm. It has been getting greyer & greyer as the morning went on & we are to get crazy winds later today & tomorrow.
> I went for a walk this morning after I got the tomatoes in the oven & it was quite nice. I don't have nearly the scenic walk that Sonja does, I can walk almost a mile straight north in the field, IÃ¢ÂÂd rather do that than go on the road as I don't have to worry about Kimber & vehicles. Because the field is combined, it's easy walking. We designate our 1/4 sections by the names of the people who homesteaded them, the next one north of our "home 1/4",we call Schneiders, theres still a little log barn left from the old yard site, used to be a log house that fell down but it kept us warm for 2 winters before we built this house, we cut the logs & burned them in our wood heater? Still tons of geese flying around


It's very pretty, looks a bit like here really, with the fields.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tami would have to run very fast to catch a wheel


 :sm23: And hopefully not in heels! :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe she liked feeling the wind in her hair. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Ive just had to shout at dippy dog to get her in ,, its blowing a gale and she was laid flat out under a bush


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are still in southern Ohio. It's been a beautiful sunny day but very chilly. Sitting by the campfire Ã°ÂÂÂ¥ wearing 3 layers. The chicken and dumplings sounds good. We will have whatever stew. Someone turned of the fridge after our last trip. I know it was turned off when we got gas for safety but thought it was turned back on. I didn't plan to take extra meat knowing I had some in the freezer. We got in to horrible rotten meat smell. So I did a fast cleaning and scrubbing. Still stinks in the freezer part but livable. We have eaten supper out since. There is very little here except for the lodge which has good food but slightly expensive. I remembered that I had a jar of the beef I canned last year in the cupboard so looked to see what else I had. There is potatoes and canned mixed vegetables so that's what we're having.
> 
> I finished another hat. I don't like it but it's done. Wait till you see the model! Yep a bag of walnuts!
> I have now started a Christmas stocking.


Lol! I LOVE the model. 
Great hat too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Cute model even if she is a little nutty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I must be the odd woman out then. I hate buying shoes. I have one pair of athletic shoes (sneakers) and a pair of flip-flops to my name. Oh, and I have a well worn pair of moccasins in the closet as well but that is it. My biggest problem is finding anything that doesn't bother my already painful feet. It is getting so bad that now even bare feet are hurting.
> 
> Ev


I hate buying and wearing shoes! I did have a pair of winter boots I loved, but they finally wore out about three years ago and I still haven't found a replacement.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. Been there, done that! That ONE cost us $800.


We had a blowout on the front tire of the honda once, it took out electronics and what a mess, even those stupid seat belts that move when you open the door didn't work right anymore, or the windshield wipers either for that matter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH, DS and DB all wear size 12. DGS (oldest) wears a 13 last I heard. Talked to a friend's DS the other night and he asked if I would knit him size 15 socks!! ????????I told him it would cost him $1000.00 for me to make them! He laughed and told me he didn't think I would.


LOL!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad sonja - i'm sorry you had to experience that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I know how hard it is when a parent doesnt recognise you,I was 12 when my dad got throat cancer and had a tube ( cant spell trachi?) So he couldnt talk , had to write everything down towards tbe end he passed the book to me and i read who are you ? Dont know how i held it together ,


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry about the quilting mess sounds like something went wonky in the tension. That's a lot of spaghetti sauce!


Ooh, I've been there. Not fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:



> They are what I would call "car to bar" shoes - you couldn't wear them any further!


And NEVER wear them on cobblestones!! Ask me how I know, I finally resorted to going barefoot until we were on level ground.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope Marla feels better soon and you don't catch it.


Thank you, I think I already have, but I've started on zicam and hot tea with honey and lemon and ginger and if need be I'll pull out my cinnamon tea, that and honey works wonders.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???????????? and I wouldn't try!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I must be the odd woman out then. I hate buying shoes. I have one pair of athletic shoes (sneakers) and a pair of flip-flops to my name. Oh, and I have a well worn pair of moccasins in the closet as well but that is it. My biggest problem is finding anything that doesn't bother my already painful feet. It is getting so bad that now even bare feet are hurting.
> 
> Ev


Not good that your feet give trouble. One thing I don't own is sneakers, they usually have a little bump at the top back that rubs so I never buy them. I have a pair of Sorrels, winter boot with felt liners that are good to -40 that I've had for 25+ years, they rode in my car all winter for many years & I wore them if it was really cold but if I wear them & walk much, my hip aches something terrible as they are so heavy but I keep them around for the really nasty weather


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Baking soda never works for me, but I have yet to find anything that charcoal doesn't work on! It might take time and several changes of charcoal, but it always works!
> 
> Lol! I was trying to think of what I had to use for a model and DH was eating walnuts!


nice hat.
Hope you get rid of the smell, nothing worse than rotten meat smell


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Baking soda never works for me, but I have yet to find anything that charcoal doesn't work on! It might take time and several changes of charcoal, but it always works!
> 
> Lol! I was trying to think of what I had to use for a model and DH was eating walnuts!


I like it!

Also enjoyed the pictures.

I got the brim of the hat crocheted and was going to pick up and knit the body until I use up all the yarn...couldn't find my size 8 needle--either one--so decided to use the 7. I have no idea where they are. I checked the project bags and nothing. Hrm. Well, I suppose they'll turn up eventually.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hate buying and wearing shoes! I did have a pair of winter boots I loved, but they finally wore out about three years ago and I still haven't found a replacement.


I hate when you have something you just love & it wears out & of course you can't find the same one again. I finally bought new dress boots last year after waiting about 4 years to find some I liked


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evelyn - have you seen a doctor about your painful feet. when my feet hurt i hurt all over. i hope you can get some help for them. --- sam



EJS said:


> I must be the odd woman out then. I hate buying shoes. I have one pair of athletic shoes (sneakers) and a pair of flip-flops to my name. Oh, and I have a well worn pair of moccasins in the closet as well but that is it. My biggest problem is finding anything that doesn't bother my already painful feet. It is getting so bad that now even bare feet are hurting.
> 
> Ev


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I think I already have, but I've started on zicam and hot tea with honey and lemon and ginger and if need be I'll pull out my cinnamon tea, that and honey works wonders.


I hope you stop it in it's tracks & Marla shakes it soon too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive just had to shout at dippy dog to get her in ,, its blowing a gale and she was laid flat out under a bush


Oh Mishka!!! Was she born in Mick Jaggar's crossfire hurricane? LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know how hard it is when a parent doesnt recognise you,I was 12 when my dad got throat cancer and had a tube ( cant spell trachi?) So he couldnt talk , had to write everything down towards tbe end he passed the book to me and i read who are you ? Dont know how i held it together ,


Oh Sonja, that's so sad, I don't know how you held it together either but we just do what we have to and break down later. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwww, those sad moments when we realize what love really is. Our parents no longer know who we are. It puts our egos aside and lets us just love them. I remember when Bill's grandmother thought he was a preacher. She no longer knew any of us and he had on one of those black fedoras.
> 
> Well, I'm off. I'm applying for citizenship and quite excited and nervous. Studying for the test. I'll let you know how things develop. Forms aren't filed yet so it will be a while. Probably at least January at the least and can take up to 6 months to hear from them. It costs almost $800 to file.


You'll do great on the citizenship test Daralene, can't wait to hear that you are being sworn in. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not good that your feet give trouble. One thing I don't own is sneakers, they usually have a little bump at the top back that rubs so I never buy them. I have a pair of Sorrels, winter boot with felt liners that are good to -40 that I've had for 25+ years, they rode in my car all winter for many years & I wore them if it was really cold but if I wear them & walk much, my hip aches something terrible as they are so heavy but I keep them around for the really nasty weather


I have been diagnosed with Raynauds on top of the arthritis and bunions. Seems I can't win for loosing. It has greatly cut down on my walking and that is the hardest to get used to. 
It's good to have a good pair of boots for really nasty weather. I had bought a pair to wear when I visited my DD last Christmas but ended up giving them to DGD2 because they just hurt my feet. Glad I have someone who could use them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is my "garden " until check out tomorrow.


Lovely, but it looks chilly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did you see these ones on ravelry jeanette the pattern is free but in Finnish i think you can still make tbem as its mostly charts


Oooh!!!!! I need to look for that pattern, those are fantastic!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> For those of you going into winter, this is my garden this morning with spring flowers popping up. Enjoy.
> I need to do some weed clearing but the wind is still nipping so might leave it for today.


Fan, what a lovely garden. I wish I could be there in person to see your spring flowers popping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you use the water you take out on your garden & house plants? They did that at the nursing home & had beautiful plants


Yes, I use some in the house and then the rest on the apple trees.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was going to ask if it was hurricane Hazel. I'm older and I do remember that one.


I don't remember it because I was living in Morrisburg at the time but my husband told me about it. He was on the Metro Police force at the time and told me about it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are still in southern Ohio. It's been a beautiful sunny day but very chilly. Sitting by the campfire Ã°ÂÂÂ¥ wearing 3 layers. The chicken and dumplings sounds good. We will have whatever stew. Someone turned of the fridge after our last trip. I know it was turned off when we got gas for safety but thought it was turned back on. I didn't plan to take extra meat knowing I had some in the freezer. We got in to horrible rotten meat smell. So I did a fast cleaning and scrubbing. Still stinks in the freezer part but livable. We have eaten supper out since. There is very little here except for the lodge which has good food but slightly expensive. I remembered that I had a jar of the beef I canned last year in the cupboard so looked to see what else I had. There is potatoes and canned mixed vegetables so that's what we're having.
> 
> I finished another hat. I don't like it but it's done. Wait till you see the model! Yep a bag of walnuts!
> I have now started a Christmas stocking.


It's a lovely hat; why don't you like it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. Been there, done that! That ONE cost us $800.


 :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes he had 2 young children , there should have been another man in the car with him but he stayed at home because of the weather


I imagine that his guardian angel was watching over him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got another 13 jars of spaghetti sauce made, I'm not doing anymore this year.
> I finished up the binding on the second quilt & discovered I had a problem while Quilting & have a whole bunch of loopy mess on the back, I started picking it out but have lots more to do. Grrr!
> DH has gone duck hunting again so I put a roast beef in & we will have hot beef sandwiches when he decides to show up. I will be so glad when we can go back to regular supper time


I hate when that happens when I sew, one reason I don't sew more often. 
I'm putting a corned beef in the crockpot in the morning, we got them on great markdown and David doesn't particularly like it, so I got a small one to have while he's on the road.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I have to brag here a little bit. My DGD1 got her first EMT job and will be driving the ambulance! On top of that she was training at the fire station and successfully carried a 220lb man down a ladder---she is all of 115lbs.....So proud of her. Today DGD2 brought home a letter from school stating she scored so well on standardized tests that she qualifies for Duke TIP which in essence is an enrichment program to help gifted students find their niche sponsored by Duke University (I think I have that correct) She scored very high in reading and math. The rest of the grands are fantastic. Oldest GS just turned 9 over the weekend. I am a truelly blessed grandma.

Going to try to add a pic of the 3 local grands from when we went to the river a few weeks ago.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, I love the feeling of having done all the things needed doing! Hope Marla feels better soon.


Absolutely, the rest of my week should be fairly easy, knit group tomorrow and then Ceramics and gym on Wednesday and then Thurs and Fri I can do what I want, other than I need to do the backyard.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwww, those sad moments when we realize what love really is. Our parents no longer know who we are. It puts our egos aside and lets us just love them. I remember when Bill's grandmother thought he was a preacher. She no longer knew any of us and he had on one of those black fedoras.
> 
> Well, I'm off. I'm applying for citizenship and quite excited and nervous. Studying for the test. I'll let you know how things develop. Forms aren't filed yet so it will be a while. Probably at least January at the least and can take up to 6 months to hear from them. It costs almost $800 to file.


Good luck on your application.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, what a pretty garden you have, thank you for sharing.
> 
> Well I got linens changed, washed, folded, put away. Had to run out and get 2 bday cards, 1 for DSIL Marc, and 1 for DGD Beatrice. My DGDs in Napa go back to school on Wednesday. Also got hiking poles and hat back in car. Tomorrow I will clean backseat. Things tend to get thrown there.


You got a good bit accomplished too. 
Oh Lord, isn't that the truth, both the backseat of Marla's car and ours ends up full of stuff.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is my "garden " until check out tomorrow.


I remember camping out like that and having such a great time. Those were the good old days. Hope you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did you see these ones on ravelry jeanette the pattern is free but in Finnish i think you can still make tbem as its mostly charts


Those are really pretty. Are you going to try it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Tami
> 
> Ken wants to know what kind of tires you are getting for the RV that cost so much. His are LT265-75-16E . Wants to know if you are looking at G rated. That's what I get for telling him about your tire problem!
> 
> Jackie


 :sm23: Men, David started asking questions too, so then I read him the size and he said "oh, an odd size, no wonder". lol Said you should just get a semi, the tires are cheaper. :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I must be the odd woman out then. I hate buying shoes. I have one pair of athletic shoes (sneakers) and a pair of flip-flops to my name. Oh, and I have a well worn pair of moccasins in the closet as well but that is it. My biggest problem is finding anything that doesn't bother my already painful feet. It is getting so bad that now even bare feet are hurting.
> 
> Ev


When your feet hurt, everything hurts, I sure hope you can find a relief for them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been diagnosed with Raynauds on top of the arthritis and bunions. Seems I can't win for loosing. It has greatly cut down on my walking and that is the hardest to get used to.
> It's good to have a good pair of boots for really nasty weather. I had bought a pair to wear when I visited my DD last Christmas but ended up giving them to DGD2 because they just hurt my feet. Glad I have someone who could use them.


So sorry to hear that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hate when that happens when I sew, one reason I don't sew more often.
> I'm putting a corned beef in the crockpot in the morning, we got them on great markdown and David doesn't particularly like it, so I got a small one to have while he's on the road.


How could he not like corned beef! It's delicious. More for you. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have to brag here a little bit. My DGD1 got her first EMT job and will be driving the ambulance! On top of that she was training at the fire station and successfully carried a 220lb man down a ladder---she is all of 115lbs.....So proud of her. Today DGD2 brought home a letter from school stating she scored so well on standardized tests that she qualifies for Duke TIP which in essence is an enrichment program to help gifted students find their niche sponsored by Duke University (I think I have that correct) She scored very high in reading and math. The rest of the grands are fantastic. Oldest GS just turned 9 over the weekend. I am a truelly blessed grandma.
> 
> Going to try to add a pic of the 3 local grands from when we went to the river a few weeks ago.


Congratulations to your DGD1.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I like it!
> 
> Also enjoyed the pictures.
> 
> I got the brim of the hat crocheted and was going to pick up and knit the body until I use up all the yarn...couldn't find my size 8 needle--either one--so decided to use the 7. I have no idea where they are. I checked the project bags and nothing. Hrm. Well, I suppose they'll turn up eventually.


I have at least 5 pair of square size 7 circs, do you think I can find a single pair? Not a one, poof, they just evaporated into thin air. I hope they turn up sooner than later, it's really annoying.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you stop it in it's tracks & Marla shakes it soon too


Thank you, me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have to brag here a little bit. My DGD1 got her first EMT job and will be driving the ambulance! On top of that she was training at the fire station and successfully carried a 220lb man down a ladder---she is all of 115lbs.....So proud of her. Today DGD2 brought home a letter from school stating she scored so well on standardized tests that she qualifies for Duke TIP which in essence is an enrichment program to help gifted students find their niche sponsored by Duke University (I think I have that correct) She scored very high in reading and math. The rest of the grands are fantastic. Oldest GS just turned 9 over the weekend. I am a truelly blessed grandma.
> 
> Going to try to add a pic of the 3 local grands from when we went to the river a few weeks ago.


Wonderful!!! Congrats on both accomplishments and DGS's birthday! Yes you truely are, and a wonderful grandmother too!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the kind words...... I thought of commenting on some things, but y'all so chatty I'm having a tough time keeping up. ???? And then I forget what I wanted to comment on. Just back from 3 weeks vacation with dh,dd and sil and grand baby. Went overseas to Spain. Never thought we'd ever go as dh doesnt like traveling. But somehow he was persuaded and off we went. Great time, but thankful to be back, even though the amount of stuff needing to be done after such a long time is a bit overwhelming. I noticed cashmere is applying for citizenship. Good for you! I'm still a Canadian in spite of living in the US for over 30 years. Every so often I consider getting it and then remember all the different things one needs to learn - I wonder does anyone ever fail? You know like a drivers test? Still suffering from jet lag hoping to stay up past 9 tonight and then might sleep in past 4 tomorrow....its been a challenge for sure!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> How could he not like corned beef! It's delicious. More for you. :sm09:


Right? But I agree, more for me, yum!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

EJS said:


> I must be the odd woman out then. I hate buying shoes. I have one pair of athletic shoes (sneakers) and a pair of flip-flops to my name. Oh, and I have a well worn pair of moccasins in the closet as well but that is it. My biggest problem is finding anything that doesn't bother my already painful feet. It is getting so bad that now even bare feet are hurting.
> 
> Ev


Nope, I don't have many shoes either. Have had foot trouble since a wee girl. Painful feet are no fun. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so very sorry you experienced such sadness at 12. Hugs, you are a remarkable woman.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words...... I thought of commenting on some things, but y'all so chatty I'm having a tough time keeping up. ???? And then I forget what I wanted to comment on. Just back from 3 weeks vacation with dh,dd and sil and grand baby. Went overseas to Spain. Never thought we'd ever go as dh doesnt like traveling. But somehow he was persuaded and off we went. Great time, but thankful to be back, even though the amount of stuff needing to be done after such a long time is a bit overwhelming. I noticed cashmere is applying for citizenship. Good for you! I'm still a Canadian in spite of living in the US for over 30 years. Every so often I consider getting it and then remember all the different things one needs to learn - I wonder does anyone ever fail? You know like a drivers test? Still suffering from jet lag hoping to stay up past 9 tonight and then might sleep in past 4 tomorrow....its been a challenge for sure!


Oh don't worry if you don't keep up, it's hard for most of us, thank goodness for the summary ladies. lol 
Oooh, sounds like a lovely time, so glad your dh was able to be talked into going, it is always so nice to get back home though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, miracle of miracles, I'm caught up again, at least until tomorrow afternoon. lol 
Now, to knit a bit more, I got so caught up here, I forgot to knit. But in my defense, I did have David on the phone and 2 chat conversations going on at the same time while catching up here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, I'm finally catching on, just a little slow. These are definitely not that, they are very comfortable, not sure why I quit wearing them for so long but glad I didn't ditch them


 :sm24: LOL!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been diagnosed with Raynauds on top of the arthritis and bunions. Seems I can't win for loosing. It has greatly cut down on my walking and that is the hardest to get used to.
> It's good to have a good pair of boots for really nasty weather. I had bought a pair to wear when I visited my DD last Christmas but ended up giving them to DGD2 because they just hurt my feet. Glad I have someone who could use them.


I have Raynaud's... Like walking with blocks of wood instead of feet when they get cold! The best winter shoes I have now are leather high tops that zip up the sides and have a fuzzy inside. I make sure my feet are warmed up when I put them on and they're pretty good. A half or full size bigger with thick socks might help with that. If you see the doctor s/he might be able to recommend shoe brand.

And brag away! Beautiful grands.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have at least 5 pair of square size 7 circs, do you think I can find a single pair? Not a one, poof, they just evaporated into thin air. I hope they turn up sooner than later, it's really annoying.


Right? I know my metal one well...it was the first 16" needle I ever bought. My other friend Sam helped me make my first hat on it! It can't be gone for good as I'm attached... especially since he is no longer in the world. It used to be blue but now a lot of the color has rubbed off. :sm23: (I also have my first crochet hook--my MIL gave it to me in 1983, and I have no idea how long she'd used it before that. I no longer use it but I'm keeping it forever.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Right? I know my metal one well...it was the first 16" needle I ever bought. My other friend Sam helped me make my first hat on it! It can't be gone for good as I'm attached... especially since he is no longer in the world. It used to be blue but now a lot of the color has rubbed off. :sm23: (I also have my first crochet hook--my MIL gave it to me in 1983, and I have no idea how long she'd used it before that. I no longer use it but I'm keeping it forever.)


And you know it has to be there somewhere, they didn't just sprout legs and walk away, but I've cleaned out most of my project bags. I sure hope you find yours, the sentimental value alone is heartbreaking if it weren't to show up, but it has to be there. 
Wow, it's great you have the crochet hook, I have some bone ones that came from my grandmother's house, that I don't use, but I love having them, they are bone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so sad at any age but at 12 it would be devastating


It was , he died a couple of weeks later


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Stay safe.


Its now 5 am and its still blowing a hooleyas Kate would say , no early walk for us this morning , apart from the very strong winds , there iwould be to much risk from falling branches


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are car to bar boots?


Im sure someone has aanswered by now but i think kate was on about very high heels and thats how far one could walk in them , from the car to a bar


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> maybe she liked feeling the wind in her hair. --- sam


She does , and likes when it cooler , she loves when it snows , lays down right in the middle of the garden curls her big fluffy tail round her face and just lets the snow settle all round her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is sad sonja - i'm sorry you had to experience that. --- sam


Thank you Sam,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its now 5 am and its still blowing a hooleyas Kate would say , no early walk for us this morning , apart from the very strong winds , there iwould be to much risk from falling branches


Much better stay home I think.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And you know it has to be there somewhere, they didn't just sprout legs and walk away, but I've cleaned out most of my project bags. I sure hope you find yours, the sentimental value alone is heartbreaking if it weren't to show up, but it has to be there.
> Wow, it's great you have the crochet hook, I have some bone ones that came from my grandmother's house, that I don't use, but I love having them, they are bone.


A treasure! Ooh, maybe DD can make me one from bone...deer antler would be awesome. I'm sure my old one is in there somewhere.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She does , and likes when it cooler , she loves when it snows , lays down right in the middle of the garden curls her big fluffy tail round her face and just lets the snow settle all round her


Lol, that would make a great picture.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hunker down and stay safe during the storm, all our UK peeps.

I'm off to bed. Breakfast out and the wedding tomorrow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A treasure! Ooh, maybe DD can make me one from bone...deer antler would be awesome. I'm sure my old one is in there somewhere.


That's a great idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm right behind you, think it's time to hit the hay and call it a day. 
Sweet dreams. 
Stay safe everyone, everywhere. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh!!!!! I need to look for that pattern, those are fantastic!


Here is the link 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/metsaretket


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been diagnosed with Raynauds on top of the arthritis and bunions. Seems I can't win for loosing. It has greatly cut down on my walking and that is the hardest to get used to.
> It's good to have a good pair of boots for really nasty weather. I had bought a pair to wear when I visited my DD last Christmas but ended up giving them to DGD2 because they just hurt my feet. Glad I have someone who could use them.


DILs mom has terrible bunions, she's had 3 surgeries on one foot & one on the other, she can hardly gimp around, they are terrible


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Those are really pretty. Are you going to try it?


I think they are pretty too , saved them to try sometime


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> I have to brag here a little bit. My DGD1 got her first EMT job and will be driving the ambulance! On top of that she was training at the fire station and successfully carried a 220lb man down a ladder---she is all of 115lbs.....So proud of her. Today DGD2 brought home a letter from school stating she scored so well on standardized tests that she qualifies for Duke TIP which in essence is an enrichment program to help gifted students find their niche sponsored by Duke University (I think I have that correct) She scored very high in reading and math. The rest of the grands are fantastic. Oldest GS just turned 9 over the weekend. I am a truelly blessed grandma.
> 
> Going to try to add a pic of the 3 local grands from when we went to the river a few weeks ago.


Lovely picture Evelyn. Congratulations to both your granddaughters , hope the oldest enjoys her new job


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have to brag here a little bit. My DGD1 got her first EMT job and will be driving the ambulance! On top of that she was training at the fire station and successfully carried a 220lb man down a ladder---she is all of 115lbs.....So proud of her. Today DGD2 brought home a letter from school stating she scored so well on standardized tests that she qualifies for Duke TIP which in essence is an enrichment program to help gifted students find their niche sponsored by Duke University (I think I have that correct) She scored very high in reading and math. The rest of the grands are fantastic. Oldest GS just turned 9 over the weekend. I am a truelly blessed grandma.
> 
> Going to try to add a pic of the 3 local grands from when we went to the river a few weeks ago.


Congratulations to your GDs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words...... I thought of commenting on some things, but y'all so chatty I'm having a tough time keeping up. ???? And then I forget what I wanted to comment on. Just back from 3 weeks vacation with dh,dd and sil and grand baby. Went overseas to Spain. Never thought we'd ever go as dh doesnt like traveling. But somehow he was persuaded and off we went. Great time, but thankful to be back, even though the amount of stuff needing to be done after such a long time is a bit overwhelming. I noticed cashmere is applying for citizenship. Good for you! I'm still a Canadian in spite of living in the US for over 30 years. Every so often I consider getting it and then remember all the different things one needs to learn - I wonder does anyone ever fail? You know like a drivers test? Still suffering from jet lag hoping to stay up past 9 tonight and then might sleep in past 4 tomorrow....its been a challenge for sure!


Sounds like a great vacation, I hope you'll share photos. What part of Canada are you from?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was , he died a couple of weeks later


That's so awful for you to lose him so young


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its now 5 am and its still blowing a hooleyas Kate would say , no early walk for us this morning , apart from the very strong winds , there iwould be to much risk from falling branches


Definitely better stay in away from the nasty weather


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you. Have an appointment with my PC in a few weeks, going to ask for referral to podiatrist. Suffering through is just crazy.


Hope you get good news and an effective treatment plan.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have to brag here a little bit. My DGD1 got her first EMT job and will be driving the ambulance! On top of that she was training at the fire station and successfully carried a 220lb man down a ladder---she is all of 115lbs.....So proud of her. Today DGD2 brought home a letter from school stating she scored so well on standardized tests that she qualifies for Duke TIP which in essence is an enrichment program to help gifted students find their niche sponsored by Duke University (I think I have that correct) She scored very high in reading and math. The rest of the grands are fantastic. Oldest GS just turned 9 over the weekend. I am a truelly blessed grandma.
> 
> Going to try to add a pic of the 3 local grands from when we went to the river a few weeks ago.


Rightfully to brag.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words...... I thought of commenting on some things, but y'all so chatty I'm having a tough time keeping up. ???? And then I forget what I wanted to comment on. Just back from 3 weeks vacation with dh,dd and sil and grand baby. Went overseas to Spain. Never thought we'd ever go as dh doesnt like traveling. But somehow he was persuaded and off we went. Great time, but thankful to be back, even though the amount of stuff needing to be done after such a long time is a bit overwhelming. I noticed cashmere is applying for citizenship. Good for you! I'm still a Canadian in spite of living in the US for over 30 years. Every so often I consider getting it and then remember all the different things one needs to learn - I wonder does anyone ever fail? You know like a drivers test? Still suffering from jet lag hoping to stay up past 9 tonight and then might sleep in past 4 tomorrow....its been a challenge for sure!


Dont have to keep up just comment on whatever you want , glad you had a great time in Spain , lovely country , sad to hear of the wildfires there and Portugal, with lots of people dying , do hope they can get it under control soon


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I have Raynaud's... Like walking with blocks of wood instead of feet when they get cold! The best winter shoes I have now are leather high tops that zip up the sides and have a fuzzy inside. I make sure my feet are warmed up when I put them on and they're pretty good. A half or full size bigger with thick socks might help with that. If you see the doctor s/he might be able to recommend shoe brand.
> 
> And brag away! Beautiful grands.


Good tip to ask the doctor about shoes. Seems I always forget that detail. Better write it down in my book of questions. Those shoes sound great for cooler weather. Even though I hate shoes, I hate cold feet even more.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I am following the crowd and headed to bed. Good night/day all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I know how hard it is when a parent doesnt recognise you,I was 12 when my dad got throat cancer and had a tube ( cant spell trachi?) So he couldnt talk , had to write everything down towards tbe end he passed the book to me and i read who are you ? Dont know how i held it together ,


That is so sad and very difficult for a 12 year old to deal with.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwww, those sad moments when we realize what love really is. Our parents no longer know who we are. It puts our egos aside and lets us just love them. I remember when Bill's grandmother thought he was a preacher. She no longer knew any of us and he had on one of those black fedoras.
> 
> Well, I'm off. I'm applying for citizenship and quite excited and nervous. Studying for the test. I'll let you know how things develop. Forms aren't filed yet so it will be a while. Probably at least January at the least and can take up to 6 months to hear from them. It costs almost $800 to file.


Will this give you US citizenship? Will it make it easier for you when crossing US/Canadian border, which I know you do quite often? That's quite a lot to pay for the privilege.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It seems to be sticking around here , the winds started about 5ish and gradually built up to gale force and they are still here at 11,35 the trees are swaying around like mad dancers


Have woken up to a very calm quiet day today, even a bit of watery sun trying to get through. Definitely feels fresher though. I think that's the end of our Indian summer.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

EJS said:


> I have to brag here a little bit. My DGD1 got her first EMT job and will be driving the ambulance! On top of that she was training at the fire station and successfully carried a 220lb man down a ladder---she is all of 115lbs.....So proud of her. Today DGD2 brought home a letter from school stating she scored so well on standardized tests that she qualifies for Duke TIP which in essence is an enrichment program to help gifted students find their niche sponsored by Duke University (I think I have that correct) She scored very high in reading and math. The rest of the grands are fantastic. Oldest GS just turned 9 over the weekend. I am a truelly blessed grandma.
> 
> Going to try to add a pic of the 3 local grands from when we went to the river a few weeks ago.


Congratulations to both your DGDs. Isn't it nice to be able to brag about our brilliant grandchildren on here? :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words...... I thought of commenting on some things, but y'all so chatty I'm having a tough time keeping up. ???? And then I forget what I wanted to comment on. Just back from 3 weeks vacation with dh,dd and sil and grand baby. Went overseas to Spain. Never thought we'd ever go as dh doesnt like traveling. But somehow he was persuaded and off we went. Great time, but thankful to be back, even though the amount of stuff needing to be done after such a long time is a bit overwhelming. I noticed cashmere is applying for citizenship. Good for you! I'm still a Canadian in spite of living in the US for over 30 years. Every so often I consider getting it and then remember all the different things one needs to learn - I wonder does anyone ever fail? You know like a drivers test? Still suffering from jet lag hoping to stay up past 9 tonight and then might sleep in past 4 tomorrow....its been a challenge for sure!


A belated welcome from me too Maatje. We always like meeting new people around our table. So glad you enjoyed your trip to Spain. Long distance travelling always feels a bit daunting but I always enjoy it when I go. I'm off to Rome on Saturday, a nice short trip from here. About 2 1/2 hour flight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Have woken up to a very calm quiet day today, even a bit of watery sun trying to get through. Definitely feels fresher though. I think that's the end of our Indian summer.


Bit of a blue sky here too but still very windy . Thought the patio doors were going to blow in during the night , they made such a creaking sound


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, if I don't use a timer I would do the same thing. A timer makes all the difference in the world. Of course I have to remember to use it. Learned the hard way. DH has burned a few pots beyond recognition not using a timer.


I often use the alarm on my phone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are car to bar boots?


These! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> around 32 today (90F) 33 tomorrow. Nice temperature though seems hot as the first real warm days we have had so far (well a couple almost as warm but not in a row).


It got to 31c here today..... the sun was very burning hot.... too hot to be out in it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Exactly 30 years tonight was one of the worst storms to hit the uk , and the weatherman didnt predict it right , its a night I will never forget as my oldest son and I were very lucky that night . We were on our way home from the hospital were he had his tonsils out , as we came along the road leading into were we lived a tree fell right across the road hitting a car coming in the opposite direction killing the male driver, horrible night , luckily there was another car behind me and that man sorted out the emergency services


 :sm06: :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all, hesitating to join in but I do feel like I know all of you even though you don't have a clue who I am! Read KTP when Dave was hosting, then quit for a while. Now have been lurking and hovering around the edges for probably the last year. Love all your stories, love the atmosphere of kindness, love how you all seem to enjoy each other's company. Online conversations always seem so scary to me but I'm thinking I can be "safe" here with y'all. Trust everyone in the path of that huge storm stays safe.


Welcome and please join in often.... :sm11: We are here every day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> These! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Just the thing for walking the dog!! Sonja take note! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Shamefully I forgot to pack my front pack and chose not to bring cloth shoulder bag with water bottle inside. Figured we would "only walk a mile". I NEVER do that. Always have water for me and Maya. Fortunately my friend shared sips of her water. Nevertheless I got dehydrated and chugged down entire bottle of water once we got back to car! And still didn't have to use bathroom til we got home more than 2 hours later. Dumb move.


 :sm19: Glad you had your friend with you who had a bottle of water.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Like it, Gwen! :sm24:


Me too... well done! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


Very cute., I havent tried that style of hat yet but have bookmarked a few patterns as I think they look cute on. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a fairly large sink so it fits in fine, the spinning basket and mop handle are stainless steel so should hold up well, I really like it, it cleaned well too.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh dear, sorry to hear you burnt your soup. :sm19: If I have anything like that cooking on stove I always have to use a kitchen timer to remind me to check, stir or whatever. Even if I have a sprinkler on the flower beds in Summer I still use kitchen timer to remind me to turn it off otherwise I likely would have it running all night. :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And very different from the landscape here!


RE Bonnie's photos..... and from here too. It reminds me of Little House on the Prarie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> For those of you going into winter, this is my garden this morning with spring flowers popping up. Enjoy.
> I need to do some weed clearing but the wind is still nipping so might leave it for today.


Beautiful garden Fan. Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MRI in the morning (9a.m.,) so I don't think I will be doing much computing. Also been a warning of a serious WiFi hacking world wide, so I am connected by cable and in the sitting room not my preferred room at the other end of the house. The desk is possible, but not ideal. On Monday I had to get the nurses at the doctor's to dig out the butterfly on my right ear- the skin had grown over it. I am very glad I did that on Monday rather than leaving till I went in for the scan, because it took two nurses nearly half an hour to get it out! Bled a bit- and was quite sore- but seems to be healing okay. 
I like the quiet of night- but best get back to bed, it is just mid-night so already Wednesday by the time I hit send. I have requested that most of the help I've been getting be stopped, as things are so much better post -op. The Needs Assessor has very kindly agreed to let me continue with just one hour a week housework- feels like a real spoil to have that- and really good to be under my own steam for most things again. My least favourite part of the process was having people who feel they must watch you as you shower, I shall be so glad to be private again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that's beautiful. Feels like home to me looking at that. Not Toronto and I guess really not in the Highlands of Haliburton, too hilly, but the feel of the fields and old building. The fact that it is Canada. Also reminds me of Little House on the Prairie.


Well that's what I thought too....LOL :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> For those of you going into winter, this is my garden this morning with spring flowers popping up. Enjoy.
> I need to do some weed clearing but the wind is still nipping so might leave it for today.


That looks lovely. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Am up to page 40., bedtime. Night night everyone. Stay safe, take care and keep smiling. 

Good luck Julie for your MRI tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry you had to endure this and hope you don't have any damage or injuries.


We had winds of 90 miles per hour so it got scary but, thank you no damage for us and minimal for neighbours????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> We are still in southern Ohio. It's been a beautiful sunny day but very chilly. Sitting by the campfire Ã°ÂÂÂ¥ wearing 3 layers. The chicken and dumplings sounds good. We will have whatever stew. Someone turned of the fridge after our last trip. I know it was turned off when we got gas for safety but thought it was turned back on. I didn't plan to take extra meat knowing I had some in the freezer. We got in to horrible rotten meat smell. So I did a fast cleaning and scrubbing. Still stinks in the freezer part but livable. We have eaten supper out since. There is very little here except for the lodge which has good food but slightly expensive. I remembered that I had a jar of the beef I canned last year in the cupboard so looked to see what else I had. There is potatoes and canned mixed vegetables so that's what we're having.
> 
> I finished another hat. I don't like it but it's done. Wait till you see the model! Yep a bag of walnuts!
> I have now started a Christmas stocking.


I think it is pretty. That is a pity about the freezer. I hope the smell goes quickly ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just the thing for walking the dog!! Sonja take note! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Think Mishka would take one look at them and refuse to be seen out with me ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> MRI in the morning (9a.m.,) so I don't think I will be doing much computing. Also been a warning of a serious WiFi hacking world wide, so I am connected by cable and in the sitting room not my preferred room at the other end of the house. The desk is possible, but not ideal. On Monday I had to get the nurses at the doctor's to dig out the butterfly on my right ear- the skin had grown over it. I am very glad I did that on Monday rather than leaving till I went in for the scan, because it took two nurses nearly half an hour to get it out! Bled a bit- and was quite sore- but seems to be healing okay.
> I like the quiet of night- but best get back to bed, it is just mid-night so already Wednesday by the time I hit send. I have requested that most of the help I've been getting be stopped, as things are so much better post -op. The Needs Assessor has very kindly agreed to let me continue with just one hour a week housework- feels like a real spoil to have that- and really good to be under my own steam for most things again. My least favourite part of the process was having people who feel they must watch you as you shower, I shall be so glad to be private again.


Ohh no way would i have let that happen i would have just refused to shower , I'm going to make a terrible patient if i ever get stuck in a hospital bed for a long time . I like my own space too much

Good luck with the MRI scan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I found the perfect excuse for not going on a diet :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> MRI in the morning (9a.m.,) so I don't think I will be doing much computing. Also been a warning of a serious WiFi hacking world wide, so I am connected by cable and in the sitting room not my preferred room at the other end of the house. The desk is possible, but not ideal. On Monday I had to get the nurses at the doctor's to dig out the butterfly on my right ear- the skin had grown over it. I am very glad I did that on Monday rather than leaving till I went in for the scan, because it took two nurses nearly half an hour to get it out! Bled a bit- and was quite sore- but seems to be healing okay.
> I like the quiet of night- but best get back to bed, it is just mid-night so already Wednesday by the time I hit send. I have requested that most of the help I've been getting be stopped, as things are so much better post -op. The Needs Assessor has very kindly agreed to let me continue with just one hour a week housework- feels like a real spoil to have that- and really good to be under my own steam for most things again. My least favourite part of the process was having people who feel they must watch you as you shower, I shall be so glad to be private again.


That sounds like you are on the up. I am so glad you are doing solo showering???? My thoughts will be with you tomorrow or should I say today for your scan.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I found the perfect excuse for not going on a diet :sm23:


I love that????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the owls. All you need to do is maybe add two beads for the eyes and that will make the owl face more prominent. Wonderful knitting! EDIT: See many others made similar suggestion about the beads/buttons. Should have read further. They really are adorable.



KateB said:


> I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just name when and I'll be on my way!


Poledra65 said:


> You were off and running this morning, goodness, but your painting looks great to me, did you want to come help me paint my living room and fireplace? lolol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, the Scottish Kedgeree sounds interesting. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Unfortunately none are functioning....well save the one in the living room that the wood burning stove is vented through. There were at one time 5 working fireplaces in the house but when many decades ago the family put in central heat they were closed up and now would need major work to re-work them. That isn't going to happen. We did have the one re-lined when we installed the wood burning stove in the living room and that was 7 1/2 years ago.


thewren said:


> are any of the fireplaces usable? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing; would make a great painting. I love seeing old buildings/farm scenes like this. Beautiful area.


budasha said:


> Those photos would make lovely paintings. My friend's sister used to live in Sask. and she did a painting of the area for us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

During my dad's last 4 days he thought I was his mama and would ask me if I brought the cows in. I just answered him as if I was.


tami_ohio said:


> I know you know how I am feeling. I grieved for mom while she was living yet, what with her Alzheimer's, not knowing most of us. I knew 4 days before that it would be very soon, as she knew my name and that I was her DD. For several years she thought I was her big sister. The memories are getting easier.
> 
> The cost of a the tires has been planned for. Still feels like a big hit though! We have what is needed though. Safety is priority!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO!


Cashmeregma said:


> Angela and Kate, glad to hear the worst of the storm has passed and I hope no damage done to either of your homes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely area your garden is. Looks like a pleasant place to sit and knit or visit with friends and family.


Fan said:


> For those of you going into winter, this is my garden this morning with spring flowers popping up. Enjoy.
> I need to do some weed clearing but the wind is still nipping so might leave it for today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning; got an early early start and was at the gym at 6 a.m. and did my weight training workout; back home by 7 since the "helper" DH had arranged to help me again today and I had to pick him (the helper) up at 8. I went by the coffee shop DD works at and said good morning and drank my coffee there before going to pick him up. Got to his home at 8 only and called him to let him know I was in the drive way only to find out that there had been miscommunication between him and DH and he didn't realize he was suppose to come back today. Grrrrrr....he will call me later today to reschedule since he had accepted work elsewhere for today. Oh well....such is life. Still glad I got such an early start to my day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute hat Tami and love the improvisation of using the bag of walnuts. I think you and your DH should make a road trip down here.
I have that hat pattern in my "library" or at least one very similar to it. I've been knitting toddler/baby hats for charity lately. Did 4 yesterday; really quick since I'm using super bulky yarn. Picture is a bit dark; colors are bright yellow, bright orange, orange & yellow, and red & blue. I'm working on a older child version in blue right now.

.


tami_ohio said:


> We are still in southern Ohio. It's been a beautiful sunny day but very chilly. Sitting by the campfire ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ¥ wearing 3 layers. The chicken and dumplings sounds good. We will have whatever stew. Someone turned of the fridge after our last trip. I know it was turned off when we got gas for safety but thought it was turned back on. I didn't plan to take extra meat knowing I had some in the freezer. We got in to horrible rotten meat smell. So I did a fast cleaning and scrubbing. Still stinks in the freezer part but livable. We have eaten supper out since. There is very little here except for the lodge which has good food but slightly expensive. I remembered that I had a jar of the beef I canned last year in the cupboard so looked to see what else I had. There is potatoes and canned mixed vegetables so that's what we're having.
> 
> I finished another hat. I don't like it but it's done. Wait till you see the model! Yep a bag of walnuts!
> I have now started a Christmas stocking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Cute model even if she is a little nutty.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute hat Tami and love the improvisation of using the bag of walnuts. I think you and your DH should make a road trip down here.
> I have that hat pattern in my "library" or at least one very similar to it. I've been knitting toddler/baby hats for charity lately. Did 4 yesterday; really quick since I'm using super bulky yarn. Picture is a bit dark; colors are bright yellow, bright orange, orange & yellow, and red & blue. I'm working on a older child version in blue right now.
> 
> .


Brilliant ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratsto your DGD1 on the EMT job! You've good reason to be proud of her AND also of DGD2! Both are wonderful achievements. I'm sure the other grands also are excellent achievers and they are blessed to have YOU as their grandma! Love the picture of the grands at the lake.


EJS said:


> I have to brag here a little bit. My DGD1 got her first EMT job and will be driving the ambulance! On top of that she was training at the fire station and successfully carried a 220lb man down a ladder---she is all of 115lbs.....So proud of her. Today DGD2 brought home a letter from school stating she scored so well on standardized tests that she qualifies for Duke TIP which in essence is an enrichment program to help gifted students find their niche sponsored by Duke University (I think I have that correct) She scored very high in reading and math. The rest of the grands are fantastic. Oldest GS just turned 9 over the weekend. I am a truelly blessed grandma.
> 
> Going to try to add a pic of the 3 local grands from when we went to the river a few weeks ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What part of Spain did you visit Maatje? My DD was in Madrid for a summer doing a study abroad and loved it. In what part of the USA do you live?
As you know, there are members here from all over the place.


Maatje said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words...... I thought of commenting on some things, but y'all so chatty I'm having a tough time keeping up. ???? And then I forget what I wanted to comment on. Just back from 3 weeks vacation with dh,dd and sil and grand baby. Went overseas to Spain. Never thought we'd ever go as dh doesnt like traveling. But somehow he was persuaded and off we went. Great time, but thankful to be back, even though the amount of stuff needing to be done after such a long time is a bit overwhelming. I noticed cashmere is applying for citizenship. Good for you! I'm still a Canadian in spite of living in the US for over 30 years. Every so often I consider getting it and then remember all the different things one needs to learn - I wonder does anyone ever fail? You know like a drivers test? Still suffering from jet lag hoping to stay up past 9 tonight and then might sleep in past 4 tomorrow....its been a challenge for sure!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words...... I thought of commenting on some things, but y'all so chatty I'm having a tough time keeping up. ???? And then I forget what I wanted to comment on. Just back from 3 weeks vacation with dh,dd and sil and grand baby. Went overseas to Spain. Never thought we'd ever go as dh doesnt like traveling. But somehow he was persuaded and off we went. Great time, but thankful to be back, even though the amount of stuff needing to be done after such a long time is a bit overwhelming. I noticed cashmere is applying for citizenship. Good for you! I'm still a Canadian in spite of living in the US for over 30 years. Every so often I consider getting it and then remember all the different things one needs to learn - I wonder does anyone ever fail? You know like a drivers test? Still suffering from jet lag hoping to stay up past 9 tonight and then might sleep in past 4 tomorrow....its been a challenge for sure!


I've always wanted to go to Spain...maybe one day. I hope you can get over your jet lag soon. My brother lives in Phoenix and I don't think he ever applied for citizenship. He's lived in the U.S. for at least 50 years. I know he does have a driver's licence. Both of my nieces married Americans so they are probably citizens.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the link
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/metsaretket


They are so pretty. I lost my enthusiasm for socks some time ago. I think I knitted too many at one time. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> These! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Wow! I never liked platform soles. Those look like the "kinky" boots :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It got to 31c here today..... the sun was very burning hot.... too hot to be out in it.


When I looked out the window this morning, it was 38F. It's heading in the wrong direction to suit me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> MRI in the morning (9a.m.,) so I don't think I will be doing much computing. Also been a warning of a serious WiFi hacking world wide, so I am connected by cable and in the sitting room not my preferred room at the other end of the house. The desk is possible, but not ideal. On Monday I had to get the nurses at the doctor's to dig out the butterfly on my right ear- the skin had grown over it. I am very glad I did that on Monday rather than leaving till I went in for the scan, because it took two nurses nearly half an hour to get it out! Bled a bit- and was quite sore- but seems to be healing okay.
> I like the quiet of night- but best get back to bed, it is just mid-night so already Wednesday by the time I hit send. I have requested that most of the help I've been getting be stopped, as things are so much better post -op. The Needs Assessor has very kindly agreed to let me continue with just one hour a week housework- feels like a real spoil to have that- and really good to be under my own steam for most things again. My least favourite part of the process was having people who feel they must watch you as you shower, I shall be so glad to be private again.


I hope all went well with your MRI. I suppose it will be several days before you get the results. It's good news that you no longer need someone watching over you when you shower.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I found the perfect excuse for not going on a diet :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up at last. Off to a High Tea this afternoon with 11 other ladies. Am looking forward to it. Back later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like the hat tami - it will keep someone warm. --- sam


It did. Until we ran out of wood!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I LOVE the model.
> Great hat too!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We had a blowout on the front tire of the honda once, it took out electronics and what a mess, even those stupid seat belts that move when you open the door didn't work right anymore, or the windshield wipers either for that matter.


 :sm06:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great vacation, I hope you'll share photos. What part of Canada are you from?


Oh it really was! It fun sharing the experience with dd,sil and their baby and forgive me for bragging, but that babe - 6 months old- never minded anything at all, always cheerful. Hardly cried!! Time to sleep she'd put her thumb in and drift off, when awake shed squeal and crow and wave at everyone, no stranger fazed her. Quite remarkable! I did tell them not to expect another one of their kiddoes to be this good!! She's their first ????. I'll try to share some pics later. Unfortunately my husband got robbed twice, first time took everything passport etc, second time his backpack with just a few minor things. Consul in Barcelona sorted us out, but yesterday he was trying to get everything else straightened out here at home. When waiting at the consul the room was filled with people who had their passports and cards stolen. Very common occurrence it seems. But in spite of that a great trip, gorgeous country, the big city of Barcelona not so much....way too many people and surprisingly dimly lit streets. We were only three for 1 day so really didn't venture far from our air b&b. We did air b&b the entire trip. A wonderful experience. Got to do laundry, cook and relax comfortably.

My parents and I immigrated from the Netherlands to Winnipeg Manitoba. After 5 years of freezing ???? We moved to Toronto. My poor mother really disliked Winnipeg, was incredibly homesick and finally blossomed after moving to Toronto. She passed away 4 years ago. My dad still lives there as do 2 of my siblings. My husband is American so now we live in eastern Washington state kind of in the middle next to the Columbia river.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> nice hat.
> Hope you get rid of the smell, nothing worse than rotten meat smell


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You'll do great on the citizenship test Daralene, can't wait to hear that you are being sworn in. :sm24: :sm24:


Somehow I missed this! Congratulations Daralene!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the link
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/metsaretket


Thank you! I put it in my favorites and library.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been diagnosed with Raynauds on top of the arthritis and bunions. Seems I can't win for loosing. It has greatly cut down on my walking and that is the hardest to get used to.
> It's good to have a good pair of boots for really nasty weather. I had bought a pair to wear when I visited my DD last Christmas but ended up giving them to DGD2 because they just hurt my feet. Glad I have someone who could use them.


Keeping your feet and hands warm is the best thing you can do with Raynauds.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely, but it looks chilly.


It was! It's just 50 now at 10:23. It was in the mid 30's overnight.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What part of Spain did you visit Maatje? My DD was in Madrid for a summer doing a study abroad and loved it. In what part of the USA do you live?
> As you know, there are members here from all over the place.


Went through Basque Country. Avoided Madrid. We really did love it. Btw your painting job looks great. Amazing what a coat of paint does for a room isn't it?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> MRI in the morning (9a.m.,) so I don't think I will be doing much computing. Also been a warning of a serious WiFi hacking world wide, so I am connected by cable and in the sitting room not my preferred room at the other end of the house. The desk is possible, but not ideal. On Monday I had to get the nurses at the doctor's to dig out the butterfly on my right ear- the skin had grown over it. I am very glad I did that on Monday rather than leaving till I went in for the scan, because it took two nurses nearly half an hour to get it out! Bled a bit- and was quite sore- but seems to be healing okay.
> I like the quiet of night- but best get back to bed, it is just mid-night so already Wednesday by the time I hit send. I have requested that most of the help I've been getting be stopped, as things are so much better post -op. The Needs Assessor has very kindly agreed to let me continue with just one hour a week housework- feels like a real spoil to have that- and really good to be under my own steam for most things again. My least favourite part of the process was having people who feel they must watch you as you shower, I shall be so glad to be private again.


Pray everything will go well and you will get answers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's a lovely hat; why don't you like it?


I really don't know! Maybe because it seems so crinkly? Maybe I will like it better when I see it worn.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've always wanted to go to Spain...maybe one day. I hope you can get over your jet lag soon. My brother lives in Phoenix and I don't think he ever applied for citizenship. He's lived in the U.S. for at least 50 years. I know he does have a driver's licence. Both of my nieces married Americans so they are probably citizens.


It really is a beautiful country. Just be prepared to walk !! We walked miles and miles ???? My friend went to the Chech republic this past summer for 2 weeks, said they walked so much she lost 10 lbs!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have to brag here a little bit. My DGD1 got her first EMT job and will be driving the ambulance! On top of that she was training at the fire station and successfully carried a 220lb man down a ladder---she is all of 115lbs.....So proud of her. Today DGD2 brought home a letter from school stating she scored so well on standardized tests that she qualifies for Duke TIP which in essence is an enrichment program to help gifted students find their niche sponsored by Duke University (I think I have that correct) She scored very high in reading and math. The rest of the grands are fantastic. Oldest GS just turned 9 over the weekend. I am a truelly blessed grandma.
> 
> Going to try to add a pic of the 3 local grands from when we went to the river a few weeks ago.


Congratulations to both grands! I know that carry was not easy. My niece did full carry when she tested for fireman. I don't think she weighs much more. I'm sure she didn't then. A fantastic accomplishment for your girls! And the other 3 are cute! You are truly blessed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember camping out like that and having such a great time. Those were the good old days. Hope you're enjoying yourself.


We are. Headed home today. DH goes back to work tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Men, David started asking questions too, so then I read him the size and he said "oh, an odd size, no wonder". lol Said you should just get a semi, the tires are cheaper. :sm06: :sm23:


Lol! Tell David we don't need a CDL to drive this! Though some are big enough that one is required, and it also depends on state law where you live as to the type of license you need to drive one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have at least 5 pair of square size 7 circs, do you think I can find a single pair? Not a one, poof, they just evaporated into thin air. I hope they turn up sooner than later, it's really annoying.


I have 2 sets of the knit picks interchangeables. One metal the other in sunstruck. I can't find any of the sunstruck!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words...... I thought of commenting on some things, but y'all so chatty I'm having a tough time keeping up. ???? And then I forget what I wanted to comment on. Just back from 3 weeks vacation with dh,dd and sil and grand baby. Went overseas to Spain. Never thought we'd ever go as dh doesnt like traveling. But somehow he was persuaded and off we went. Great time, but thankful to be back, even though the amount of stuff needing to be done after such a long time is a bit overwhelming. I noticed cashmere is applying for citizenship. Good for you! I'm still a Canadian in spite of living in the US for over 30 years. Every so often I consider getting it and then remember all the different things one needs to learn - I wonder does anyone ever fail? You know like a drivers test? Still suffering from jet lag hoping to stay up past 9 tonight and then might sleep in past 4 tomorrow....its been a challenge for sure!


That sounds like a wonderful trip!

As to remembering what you want to comment on, I just comment on each thing individually. If I didn't, I'd never comment on anything as I forgot to quickly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And you know it has to be there somewhere, they didn't just sprout legs and walk away, but I've cleaned out most of my project bags. I sure hope you find yours, the sentimental value alone is heartbreaking if it weren't to show up, but it has to be there.
> Wow, it's great you have the crochet hook, I have some bone ones that came from my grandmother's house, that I don't use, but I love having them, they are bone.


Special hooks and needles, indeed! I have some of my great aunts hand made wooden crochet hooks her DH made for her, and also my grandmothers tatting shuttle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> MRI in the morning (9a.m.,) so I don't think I will be doing much computing. Also been a warning of a serious WiFi hacking world wide, so I am connected by cable and in the sitting room not my preferred room at the other end of the house. The desk is possible, but not ideal. On Monday I had to get the nurses at the doctor's to dig out the butterfly on my right ear- the skin had grown over it. I am very glad I did that on Monday rather than leaving till I went in for the scan, because it took two nurses nearly half an hour to get it out! Bled a bit- and was quite sore- but seems to be healing okay.
> I like the quiet of night- but best get back to bed, it is just mid-night so already Wednesday by the time I hit send. I have requested that most of the help I've been getting be stopped, as things are so much better post -op. The Needs Assessor has very kindly agreed to let me continue with just one hour a week housework- feels like a real spoil to have that- and really good to be under my own steam for most things again. My least favourite part of the process was having people who feel they must watch you as you shower, I shall be so glad to be private again.


Did I miss something? Was the butterfly something medical or was it an earring that grew over?

Wishing you get needed results to tell the dr what the issues with your hands are.

Congratulations on being able to do most things on your own again!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think it is pretty. That is a pity about the freezer. I hope the smell goes quickly ????


I will clean it again this afternoon and load it up with charcoal again. It will be fine in a week or so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> During my dad's last 4 days he thought I was his mama and would ask me if I brought the cows in. I just answered him as if I was.


That's what I tried to do. The worst was when she would ask for her parents. We would tell her grandma was visiting a friend or family, and grandpa was at work. And when she wanted to go "home". Home was where she grew up, not where she had spent over 50 years with dad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute hat Tami and love the improvisation of using the bag of walnuts. I think you and your DH should make a road trip down here.
> I have that hat pattern in my "library" or at least one very similar to it. I've been knitting toddler/baby hats for charity lately. Did 4 yesterday; really quick since I'm using super bulky yarn. Picture is a bit dark; colors are bright yellow, bright orange, orange & yellow, and red & blue. I'm working on a older child version in blue right now.
> 
> .


Those are cute. I think my pattern is by Ann Norling. You never know where we will go next!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh it really was! It fun sharing the experience with dd,sil and their baby and forgive me for bragging, but that babe - 6 months old- never minded anything at all, always cheerful. Hardly cried!! Time to sleep she'd put her thumb in and drift off, when awake shed squeal and crow and wave at everyone, no stranger fazed her. Quite remarkable! I did tell them not to expect another one of their kiddoes to be this good!! She's their first ????. I'll try to share some pics later. Unfortunately my husband got robbed twice, first time took everything passport etc, second time his backpack with just a few minor things. Consul in Barcelona sorted us out, but yesterday he was trying to get everything else straightened out here at home. When waiting at the consul the room was filled with people who had their passports and cards stolen. Very common occurrence it seems. But in spite of that a great trip, gorgeous country, the big city of Barcelona not so much....way too many people and surprisingly dimly lit streets. We were only three for 1 day so really didn't venture far from our air b&b. We did air b&b the entire trip. A wonderful experience. Got to do laundry, cook and relax comfortably.
> 
> My parents and I immigrated from the Netherlands to Winnipeg Manitoba. After 5 years of freezing ???? We moved to Toronto. My poor mother really disliked Winnipeg, was incredibly homesick and finally blossomed after moving to Toronto. She passed away 4 years ago. My dad still lives there as do 2 of my siblings. My husband is American so now we live in eastern Washington state kind of in the middle next to the Columbia river.


So sorry to hear your DH was robbed twice while on your trip. Hope things are quickly sorted out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> These! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


????????????remember those hooker boots I was talking about a couple of days ago? I think these are them????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just the thing for walking the dog!! Sonja take note! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear you burnt your soup. :sm19: If I have anything like that cooking on stove I always have to use a kitchen timer to remind me to check, stir or whatever. Even if I have a sprinkler on the flower beds in Summer I still use kitchen timer to remind me to turn it off otherwise I likely would have it running all night. :sm16:


I'm glad to hear I'm nit the only one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> MRI in the morning (9a.m.,) so I don't think I will be doing much computing. Also been a warning of a serious WiFi hacking world wide, so I am connected by cable and in the sitting room not my preferred room at the other end of the house. The desk is possible, but not ideal. On Monday I had to get the nurses at the doctor's to dig out the butterfly on my right ear- the skin had grown over it. I am very glad I did that on Monday rather than leaving till I went in for the scan, because it took two nurses nearly half an hour to get it out! Bled a bit- and was quite sore- but seems to be healing okay.
> I like the quiet of night- but best get back to bed, it is just mid-night so already Wednesday by the time I hit send. I have requested that most of the help I've been getting be stopped, as things are so much better post -op. The Needs Assessor has very kindly agreed to let me continue with just one hour a week housework- feels like a real spoil to have that- and really good to be under my own steam for most things again. My least favourite part of the process was having people who feel they must watch you as you shower, I shall be so glad to be private again.


Ts great you are doing so much better that you can give up the homecare, makes the ordeal of the surgery so worthwhile


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We had winds of 90 miles per hour so it got scary but, thank you no damage for us and minimal for neighbours????


I'm glad you didn't have any damage, but pretty scary to listen to it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I found the perfect excuse for not going on a diet :sm23:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute hat Tami and love the improvisation of using the bag of walnuts. I think you and your DH should make a road trip down here.
> I have that hat pattern in my "library" or at least one very similar to it. I've been knitting toddler/baby hats for charity lately. Did 4 yesterday; really quick since I'm using super bulky yarn. Picture is a bit dark; colors are bright yellow, bright orange, orange & yellow, and red & blue. I'm working on a older child version in blue right now.
> 
> .


Wow! 4 in one day, you are a real speed demon. Cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh it really was! It fun sharing the experience with dd,sil and their baby and forgive me for bragging, but that babe - 6 months old- never minded anything at all, always cheerful. Hardly cried!! Time to sleep she'd put her thumb in and drift off, when awake shed squeal and crow and wave at everyone, no stranger fazed her. Quite remarkable! I did tell them not to expect another one of their kiddoes to be this good!! She's their first ????. I'll try to share some pics later. Unfortunately my husband got robbed twice, first time took everything passport etc, second time his backpack with just a few minor things. Consul in Barcelona sorted us out, but yesterday he was trying to get everything else straightened out here at home. When waiting at the consul the room was filled with people who had their passports and cards stolen. Very common occurrence it seems. But in spite of that a great trip, gorgeous country, the big city of Barcelona not so much....way too many people and surprisingly dimly lit streets. We were only three for 1 day so really didn't venture far from our air b&b. We did air b&b the entire trip. A wonderful experience. Got to do laundry, cook and relax comfortably.
> 
> My parents and I immigrated from the Netherlands to Winnipeg Manitoba. After 5 years of freezing ???? We moved to Toronto. My poor mother really disliked Winnipeg, was incredibly homesick and finally blossomed after moving to Toronto. She passed away 4 years ago. My dad still lives there as do 2 of my siblings. My husband is American so now we live in eastern Washington state kind of in the middle next to the Columbia river.


Sad that all your good memories of your trip are mixed with the muggings, good grief, but glad he wasn't harmed.
I can imagine Winnipeg would be quite a culture shock & even Canadians call it Winterpeg-the coldest city in the country.
We have been through the Columbia Valley from the Canadian border out to the west coast a couple of times on the Harley, it's besutiful country.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Am up to page 40., bedtime. Night night everyone. Stay safe, take care and keep smiling.
> 
> Good luck Julie for your MRI tomorrow.


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ohh no way would i have let that happen i would have just refused to shower , I'm going to make a terrible patient if i ever get stuck in a hospital bed for a long time . I like my own space too much
> 
> Good luck with the MRI scan


It has been hard- I needed help to get under the shower at first. The previous woman I had well trained but this one is rather harder to 'control'. Being nearer to me in age, plus she manages to make me feel inadequate all the time.
Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds like you are on the up. I am so glad you are doing solo showering???? My thoughts will be with you tomorrow or should I say today for your scan.


Thanks Norma! I don't really look forward to being in the confined space, but I want a diagnosis as well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope all went well with your MRI. I suppose it will be several days before you get the results. It's good news that you no longer need someone watching over you when you shower.


Still got a bit to wait (KTP is addictive!) Yes it will be a while before the Specialist reads the results. The showering is rather a relief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Pray everything will go well and you will get answers.


Thank you, Maatje!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can hardly wait to see you wear them. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oooh!!!!! I need to look for that pattern, those are fantastic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Did I miss something? Was the butterfly something medical or was it an earring that grew over?
> 
> Wishing you get needed results to tell the dr what the issues with your hands are.
> 
> Congratulations on being able to do most things on your own again!!


The butterfly is the little metal do-daddy that goes at the back of your ear, to hold the earring in place, it was completely embedded/grown over.
Thank you, and thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ts great you are doing so much better that you can give up the homecare, makes the ordeal of the surgery so worthwhile


Indeed it does, and it is!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't it fun watching the grands grow and become successful adults. carrying almost twice your weight is quite a feat. great news for dgd2 - a great reward for hard work. sounds like you have every right to brag. --- sam



EJS said:


> I have to brag here a little bit. My DGD1 got her first EMT job and will be driving the ambulance! On top of that she was training at the fire station and successfully carried a 220lb man down a ladder---she is all of 115lbs.....So proud of her. Today DGD2 brought home a letter from school stating she scored so well on standardized tests that she qualifies for Duke TIP which in essence is an enrichment program to help gifted students find their niche sponsored by Duke University (I think I have that correct) She scored very high in reading and math. The rest of the grands are fantastic. Oldest GS just turned 9 over the weekend. I am a truelly blessed grandma.
> 
> Going to try to add a pic of the 3 local grands from when we went to the river a few weeks ago.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been hard- I needed help to get under the shower at first. The previous woman I had well trained but this one is rather harder to 'control'. Being nearer to me in age, plus she manages to make me feel inadequate all the time.
> Thanks for the good wishes!


Do not let anyone make you feel inadequate Julie , you are better than that , remember the wicked witch of the west just picture her like that, crooked nose and a very large wart .thats what i do with certain people :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a great trip maatje - did your husband have a good time once he got there? --- sam



Maatje said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words...... I thought of commenting on some things, but y'all so chatty I'm having a tough time keeping up. ???? And then I forget what I wanted to comment on. Just back from 3 weeks vacation with dh,dd and sil and grand baby. Went overseas to Spain. Never thought we'd ever go as dh doesnt like traveling. But somehow he was persuaded and off we went. Great time, but thankful to be back, even though the amount of stuff needing to be done after such a long time is a bit overwhelming. I noticed cashmere is applying for citizenship. Good for you! I'm still a Canadian in spite of living in the US for over 30 years. Every so often I consider getting it and then remember all the different things one needs to learn - I wonder does anyone ever fail? You know like a drivers test? Still suffering from jet lag hoping to stay up past 9 tonight and then might sleep in past 4 tomorrow....its been a challenge for sure!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do not let anyone make you feel inadequate Julie , you are better than that , remember the wicked witch of the west just picture her like that, crooked nose and a very large wart .thats what i do with certain people :sm23:


Great advice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Oh it really was! It fun sharing the experience with dd,sil and their baby and forgive me for bragging, but that babe - 6 months old- never minded anything at all, always cheerful. Hardly cried!! Time to sleep she'd put her thumb in and drift off, when awake shed squeal and crow and wave at everyone, no stranger fazed her. Quite remarkable! I did tell them not to expect another one of their kiddoes to be this good!! She's their first ????. I'll try to share some pics later. Unfortunately my husband got robbed twice, first time took everything passport etc, second time his backpack with just a few minor things. Consul in Barcelona sorted us out, but yesterday he was trying to get everything else straightened out here at home. When waiting at the consul the room was filled with people who had their passports and cards stolen. Very common occurrence it seems. But in spite of that a great trip, gorgeous country, the big city of Barcelona not so much....way too many people and surprisingly dimly lit streets. We were only three for 1 day so really didn't venture far from our air b&b. We did air b&b the entire trip. A wonderful experience. Got to do laundry, cook and relax comfortably.
> 
> My parents and I immigrated from the Netherlands to Winnipeg Manitoba. After 5 years of freezing ???? We moved to Toronto. My poor mother really disliked Winnipeg, was incredibly homesick and finally blossomed after moving to Toronto. She passed away 4 years ago. My dad still lives there as do 2 of my siblings. My husband is American so now we live in eastern Washington state kind of in the middle next to the Columbia river.


Sorry to here that your husband was robbed, glad it didnt spoil your holiday completely, i had a dutch BIL used to visit quite a lot


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do not let anyone make you feel inadequate Julie , you are better than that , remember the wicked witch of the west just picture her like that, crooked nose and a very large wart .thats what i do with certain people :sm23:


Excellent advice, Sonja- I must remember that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our sunny days lately have not been super warm - high 60's if we're lucky - but Blanco loves to go out on the concrete driveway and find a sunny spot and lays in the sun. hopefully the concrete has warmed a little. i think it makes his bones feel good - he's getting up there is age. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> She does , and likes when it cooler , she loves when it snows , lays down right in the middle of the garden curls her big fluffy tail round her face and just lets the snow settle all round her


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Must press on with the day- catch up with you all later!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the butterfly on my right ear? what is that? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> MRI in the morning (9a.m.,) so I don't think I will be doing much computing. Also been a warning of a serious WiFi hacking world wide, so I am connected by cable and in the sitting room not my preferred room at the other end of the house. The desk is possible, but not ideal. On Monday I had to get the nurses at the doctor's to dig out the butterfly on my right ear- the skin had grown over it. I am very glad I did that on Monday rather than leaving till I went in for the scan, because it took two nurses nearly half an hour to get it out! Bled a bit- and was quite sore- but seems to be healing okay.
> I like the quiet of night- but best get back to bed, it is just mid-night so already Wednesday by the time I hit send. I have requested that most of the help I've been getting be stopped, as things are so much better post -op. The Needs Assessor has very kindly agreed to let me continue with just one hour a week housework- feels like a real spoil to have that- and really good to be under my own steam for most things again. My least favourite part of the process was having people who feel they must watch you as you shower, I shall be so glad to be private again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love it sonja. too funny. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I found the perfect excuse for not going on a diet :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like fun - have a good time. take pictures, --- sam



budasha said:


> I'm caught up at last. Off to a High Tea this afternoon with 11 other ladies. Am looking forward to it. Back later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, enjoy your trip to Rome. Are you visiting relatives?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not really...remember they are for babies AND used super bulky yarn.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! 4 in one day, you are a real speed demon. Cute


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 17 October '17

Heidi said it was 44° this morning when the boys went to school. It was also really windy. Still windy but not quite as strong. That pine tree is going to come down one of these days. So little holding it up. I am really enjoying the sunshine.

Today is Heidi and Gary's anniversary. I totally forgot. Usually I am the one that reminds Heidi it's her anniversary. But this year she remembered in time to text Gary at work to wish him happy anniversary.

Tender Buttermilk White Bread

Tender buttermilk white bread with the delicate flavor of honey. The stronger the honey the better the flavor so use pure raw honey, buckwheat or other strong flavor.

Prep Time: 2 hr 30 mins
Cook Time: 30 mins
Total Time: 3 hr
Servings: 20 (2 loaves)
Calories: 188 kcal
Author: Marye Audet

Ingredients
1 tablespoon/packet yeast I usually use 1 because I buy in bulk.
1 pinch powdered ginger
1 teaspoon sugar
1/4 cup warm water 105F
2 cups warm buttermilk 105F
1/3 cup honey
1 teaspoon kosher salt
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
6 cups white bread flour divided use
1/4 cup unsalted butter melted and cooled so that it is warm to the touch but not hot.

Ingredients Metric
1 tablespoon/packet yeast I usually use 1 because I buy in bulk.
1 pinch powdered ginger
1 teaspoon sugar
62.5 g warm water 105F
480 g warm buttermilk 105F
113 g honey
1 teaspoon kosher salt
0.75 teaspoon baking soda
750 g white bread flour divided use
56.75 g unsalted butter melted and cooled so that it is warm to the touch but not hot.

Instructions
1.	In a medium sized bowl mix the yeast, ginger, sugar, and warm water.
2.	Set aside for 5 minutes or until foamy.
3.	Whisk the buttermilk, honey, salt, and baking soda together and add it to the yeast mixture.
4.	Add three cups of flour and mix until smooth, about 3 to 5 minutes on low of a stand mixer.
5.	Pour in the butter until it is totally mixed into the batter.
6.	Add the rest of the flour, one cup at a time, keeping mixer on low speed.
7.	When dough pulls from the sides of the bowl remove it from the mixer to a lightly floured surface. Knead until elastic and smooth.
8.	You can also knead in your mixer according to manufacturer's directions.
9.	Place in greased bowl, turn to grease the top, and cover with a clean tea towel.
10.	Allow the dough to rise for 1 1/2 hours, or until double.
11.	Punch down and form into two loaves. Place in greased loaf pans and grease tops.
12.	Cover, and allow to rise for 45 minutes, or until it is just about the tops of the bread pans.
13.	Preheat oven to 400F.
14.	Bake for 30 minutes. You can cover the tops with foil if they brown too fast.
15.	Remove loaves from oven and brush with melted butter.
16.	Allow to cool in pans for 10 minutes.
17.	Gently run a knife around the edge between the bread and the pan to loosen it.
18.	Turn out and cool completely on a rack.
19.	Cover the loaves if you want soft crusts.

http://www.restlesschipotle.com/buttermilk-bread/

Homemade Oatmeal Bread - Whole Grain Bread from Scratch

This oatmeal bread is made with just 1/2 cup of whole wheat flour. The white flour allows it to rise in a normal way, but still, preserves the nuttiness and golden tan color. Try it toasted, with marmalade, for breakfast, or with your favorite soup.

BY JENNIFER MCGAVIN | thespruce.com 
3 hrs 10 mins
Prep: 2 hrs 30 mins,
Cook: 40 mins
Makes one small loaf of oatmeal bread -1 pound 5 ounces.

Ingredients
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1 cup boiling water
1 tablespoons honey
Optional: 1 tablespoon molasses
1 tablespoon oil
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup warm water (110 F)
1 pinch sugar
2 teaspoons yeast
1 1/2 to 2 ccups all purpose flour (or bread flour)

Directions
1. Mix oats and whole wheat flour in a bowl. 
2. Add the boiling water and stir. 
3. Stir in the honey, molasses, oil and salt and let cool to lukewarm (about 1/2 hour or more). It's OK if it's room temperature, too.
4. Mix the warm water with the yeast and a pinch of sugar, stirring to dissolve yeast. Place in a warm spot for about 10 minutes, until foam forms on the top of the mixture.
5. Add the yeast to the oat mixture and mix well.
6. Start adding the white flour, 1/2 cup at a time, until firm dough forms. Turn out on a lightly floured board and knead 4-5 minutes, until dough is elastic and somewhat smooth.
7. Form dough into a ball and place in a clean, oiled bowl, turning once to coat. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and place in a warm spot (70-85°F) until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.
8. Shape the bread. You may either form this bread into a sandwich loaf (Instructions here - http://www.thespruce.com/how-to-form-a-loaf-427573)
9. or make a free-form, German style loaf. Place loaf on parchment paper or oiled cookie sheet.
10. Spray the top of the loaf with water and sprinkle oatmeal or other desired topping on the bread.
11. Cover with a towel and let rise until almost double.
12. Meanwhile, heat your oven to 450°F for 1/2 hour (loaf pan) or 1 hour with a baking stone.
13. Slash the top of the loaf with a sharp razor blade.
14. Place the loaf pan in the oven and turn down to 400°F. Bake for 30-40 minutes, or until the internal temperature reaches 190°F.
15. If you are baking a free-form loaf, place it on the cornmeal-strewn stone directly using the parchment paper or a baker's peel or, if you do not have a baker's peel, place the cookie sheet with the dough directly on the stone.
16. You may wish to create steam in the oven for the first 5 minutes. Heat an old roasting pan on the rack below the stone and pour 2 cups of boiling water in it right after you put the bread in the oven.
17. Spray water the sides of the oven with a squirt bottle two or three times in the first 5 minutes. 
18. Turn oven down to 400°F and bake for 30 minutes or more, until the internal temperature reaches 190°F.
19. Bread steams itself dry, so let the bread cool for at least 2 hours before slicing or it may seem gummy inside.

http://www.thespruce.com/homemade-oatmeal-bread-1446688

Starbucks-Style Spinach Feta Breakfast Wrap

Enjoy a copycat Starbucks spinach, feta, and egg white breakfast wrap recipe with a bit of an added anti-inflammatory turmeric boost. The wrap is incredibly filling with 24 grams of protein and 10 grams of fiber. It leaves none of the good stuff out, not even the cream cheese, but does save you money and time waiting on line. You might not be able to finish the whole thing, so enjoy half!

By Leyla Shamayeva, MS, RD
Total Time 10 min 
Prep 5 min, Cook 5 min 
Servings 1

Ingredients
3 large egg whites
1/4 teaspoon ground turmeric
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
cooking spray
2 cups spinach, chopped
1 medium tomato, insides scooped out and remainder finely chopped
1 burrito-size whole wheat tortilla (10 inches across)
1 tablespoon plain low-fat cream cheese
2 tablespoons crumbled feta cheese

Preparation
1. In a small bowl, whisk together egg whites, black pepper, and turmeric.
2. Coat a medium pan with a light layer of cooking spray, over medium heat. 
3. Add the eggs and let cook until the bottom sets, about two minutes. Flip to cook the other side, about half a minute, then remove from pan.
4. Coat the pan with a light layer of cooking spray again, if needed. 
5. Add spinach to one side and tomato to the other. Let cook, keeping separate and stirring occasionally until spinach is slightly wilted (about two minutes) and tomatoes are cooked (about four minutes). Remove from pan.
6. Spread out your tortilla on a large plate or cutting board. 
7. Spread on the cream cheese, leaving about an inch empty on all sides of the tortilla, then sprinkle the feta cheese on top. Arrange spinach and tomatoes over the feta.
8. Fold the eggs into three and place towards one side of the tortilla. Fold over the top and bottom of the tortilla towards the center, then fold over the eggs towards the center and keep rolling tightly until you reach the other end.
9. Return the wrap to the pan, seam side down. Heat over medium for three minutes on each side, until crisped up and golden brown. Cut in half and serve.

Ingredient Variations and Substitutions
You might come across varieties of vegetable-based tortillas when grocery shopping-spinach herb and tomato basil are two common ones. You can try these. Nutrition stats are similar and might even be more impressive in the vitamin and mineral section.

Ingredients call for egg whites to mimic the Starbucks classic. Instead, you can omit the whites and use two large eggs. Egg yolks are good for you. Even though they provide cholesterol (which isn't as unhealthy to eat as we once thought), they're packed with choline, important for memory, heart, and liver health. Two eggs provide almost 70 percent of your daily target plus 14 percent of your recommended daily target for vitamin D, which not many whole foods contain.

Note that salt is omitted because the feta cheese provides plenty.

If you have them handy, you can swap in a tablespoon of finely diced sundried tomatoes for the whole tomato.

Use any green you have available or find on sale. Any variety of kale, for example, will fare well in this recipe.

Cooking and Serving Tips: Choose a firm tomato to reduce the amount of liquid in the final product. This will help avoid making the wrap soggy. Spoon out (and eat separately) as much of the liquid in the tomato as possible.

You can prepare this the night before, wrap in parchment or foil, and heat the next morning for breakfast (just don't put the foil in the microwave!). You'll save money and a trip to the store, plus get an added anti-inflammatory boost from the turmeric.

Nutrition: Serving 1 - Calories 384 - total fat 14g - saturated fat 8g - cholesterol 25mg - sodium 803mg - Total carbohydrates - 42g - dietary fiber 10g- total sugars 8g - protein 24g - vitamih d 0 mcg - 
calcium 364mg - iron 4mg

http://www.verywell.com/starbucks-style-spinach-feta-breakfast-wrap-4152048?utm_campaign=wellfed&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20171012&utm_term=bouncex

MAPLE SPICED PEAR AND WALNUT BAKED BRIE

Warmly-spiced maple caramelized pears with walnuts, pumpkin seeds, and golden raisins atop gooey baked brie. This ultra tasty appetizer is packed with flavor and perfect for sharing during all of your fall festivities

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 25 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 35 MINUTES
SERVINGS: 6 PEOPLE
AUTHOR: JULIA

INGREDIENTS
2 teaspoons olive oil or coconut oil
1 large comice pear peeled, cored, and diced
3 tablespoons raw walnutschopped
1 tablespoon pumpkin seeds
2 tablespoons golden raisins
1 tablespoon dried cranberries
3 tablespoons pure maple syrup
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon ground cardamom optional
1 pinch sea salt to taste
1 7-ounce wheel brie cheese

INSTRUCTIONS
1.Add everything but the brie cheese to a small skillet and heat to medium-high. 
2. Cook, stirring occasionally, until mixture has thickened, pears have softened, and everything appears sticky, about 5 to 8 minutes.
3. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. 
4. Unwrap the brie cheese and place it in an oven-safe dish (preferably the dish you'll be using for serving). 
5. Top with the pear-walnut mixture and bake on the center rack of the oven for 15 to 20 minutes.
6. Serve with choice of gluten-free crackers, sliced pears or apples, and/or toasted baguette.

RECIPE NOTE: *Consider goat or sheep's milk brie for those who are allergic to cow's milk

http://www.theroastedroot.net/maple-spiced-pear-walnut-baked-brie/

Rainbow Vegetable Soup

By Verywell Editor | verywell.com
Nutrition Highlights (per serving)
CALORIES 72
FAT 4g
CARBS 9g
PROTEIN 3g
Total Time 45 min 
Prep 10 min, Cook 35 min 
Servings 9 (1 cup each)

Ingredients
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 medium onion (2 1/2 inches in diameter), chopped
2 large stalks celery, chopped
4 cloves garlic, pressed
1 medium red bell pepper, chopped
1 cup chopped carrot, or chopped pumpkin, if available
1 heaping tablespoon sweet paprika
3 teaspoons turmeric
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1 bay leaf
1 tablespoon hot sauce
15-ounce can tomatoes, chopped
5 cups vegetable stock
10 ounces frozen or fresh green beans
1 large leaf of chard, spinach, or kale, cut into thin strips

Preparation
1. In a large soup pot, simmer oil, onion, and celery. Cook over low heat for 5 to 10 minutes to develop more sweetness in the onion.
2. Add garlic and cook for 1 to 2 minutes. Turn up the heat to medium and add the peppers and carrots. Cook another 1 to 2 minutes and add the spices. Stir and cook until fragrant-another minute or so.
3. Add tomatoes and stock, and simmer for 15 minutes. Add beans and chard and simmer for another 5 minutes or until the beans are cooked.
4. If using cooked cubed meat such as chicken or turkey, add at this time. Adjust seasonings with salt and pepper as needed.

Serving Suggestions for Rainbow Soup: As the main course this soup is perfect, but be sure that you add other items for adults to eat so that they won't be underfed. A nice starter salad with a vinaigrette dressing is appetizing before the soup. You might also try adding meat to the soup as an option for those who are not vegetarian. Or grill up some chicken, fish, beef or sausage kabobs and place them on separate plates for those who are interested in making the meal a little more hearty.

http://www.verywell.com/rainbow-soup-2242419?utm_campaign=wellfed&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20171016&utm_term=bouncex

Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> A belated welcome from me too Maatje. We always like meeting new people around our table. So glad you enjoyed your trip to Spain. Long distance travelling always feels a bit daunting but I always enjoy it when I go. I'm off to Rome on Saturday, a nice short trip from here. About 2 1/2 hour flight.


Hope you have a lovely trip Angela


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute hat Tami and love the improvisation of using the bag of walnuts. I think you and your DH should make a road trip down here.
> I have that hat pattern in my "library" or at least one very similar to it. I've been knitting toddler/baby hats for charity lately. Did 4 yesterday; really quick since I'm using super bulky yarn. Picture is a bit dark; colors are bright yellow, bright orange, orange & yellow, and red & blue. I'm working on a older child version in blue right now.
> 
> .


Those hats are cute Gwen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> A belated welcome from me too Maatje. We always like meeting new people around our table. So glad you enjoyed your trip to Spain. Long distance travelling always feels a bit daunting but I always enjoy it when I go. I'm off to Rome on Saturday, a nice short trip from here. About 2 1/2 hour flight.


Have a lovely trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bit of a blue sky here too but still very windy . Thought the patio doors were going to blow in during the night , they made such a creaking sound


I'm glad that they didn't get damaged, that's a bit disconcerting to listen to all night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> MRI in the morning (9a.m.,) so I don't think I will be doing much computing. Also been a warning of a serious WiFi hacking world wide, so I am connected by cable and in the sitting room not my preferred room at the other end of the house. The desk is possible, but not ideal. On Monday I had to get the nurses at the doctor's to dig out the butterfly on my right ear- the skin had grown over it. I am very glad I did that on Monday rather than leaving till I went in for the scan, because it took two nurses nearly half an hour to get it out! Bled a bit- and was quite sore- but seems to be healing okay.
> I like the quiet of night- but best get back to bed, it is just mid-night so already Wednesday by the time I hit send. I have requested that most of the help I've been getting be stopped, as things are so much better post -op. The Needs Assessor has very kindly agreed to let me continue with just one hour a week housework- feels like a real spoil to have that- and really good to be under my own steam for most things again. My least favourite part of the process was having people who feel they must watch you as you shower, I shall be so glad to be private again.


Julie, sending positive energy for your MRI and the following results, I hope that it doesn't take too long to get them back and you get good answers and solutions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I found the perfect excuse for not going on a diet :sm23:


Lol!!! Works for me! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just name when and I'll be on my way!


Anytime!! lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It really is a beautiful country. Just be prepared to walk !! We walked miles and miles ???? My friend went to the Chech republic this past summer for 2 weeks, said they walked so much she lost 10 lbs!!!


I want to go to Scotland but don't think my DH will go with & im not sure I want him to as he can't walk much. He has an ankle full of hardware from a fight he lost with a horse as a teenager & is in agony the next day if he walks much. I know there's lots of places that require lots of walking & don't want to miss them


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> MRI in the morning (9a.m.,) so I don't think I will be doing much computing. Also been a warning of a serious WiFi hacking world wide, so I am connected by cable and in the sitting room not my preferred room at the other end of the house. The desk is possible, but not ideal. On Monday I had to get the nurses at the doctor's to dig out the butterfly on my right ear- the skin had grown over it. I am very glad I did that on Monday rather than leaving till I went in for the scan, because it took two nurses nearly half an hour to get it out! Bled a bit- and was quite sore- but seems to be healing okay.
> I like the quiet of night- but best get back to bed, it is just mid-night so already Wednesday by the time I hit send. I have requested that most of the help I've been getting be stopped, as things are so much better post -op. The Needs Assessor has very kindly agreed to let me continue with just one hour a week housework- feels like a real spoil to have that- and really good to be under my own steam for most things again. My least favourite part of the process was having people who feel they must watch you as you shower, I shall be so glad to be private again.


Julie, thinking of you today. I would hate having anyone watch me shower. Being private again will be wonderful for sure. Ouch just thinking about having the earring back dug out. Hope you can learn something from the MRI that will be an easy fix. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry someone made you feel less than the beautiful person we know you are. Some are so rude or just putting in their time to leave and show no compassion. You deserve better than that and shame on that person for doing that. It really pushes my buttons when people do that to me. Wish you could have had the first person to the end.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I want to go to Scotland but don't think my DH will go with & im not sure I want him to as he can't walk much. He has an ankle full of hardware from a fight he lost with a horse as a teenager & is in agony the next day if he walks much. I know there's lots of places that require lots of walking & don't want to miss them


You would LOVE it. Of course my favorite part was meeting Kate and Annie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning; got an early early start and was at the gym at 6 a.m. and did my weight training workout; back home by 7 since the "helper" DH had arranged to help me again today and I had to pick him (the helper) up at 8. I went by the coffee shop DD works at and said good morning and drank my coffee there before going to pick him up. Got to his home at 8 only and called him to let him know I was in the drive way only to find out that there had been miscommunication between him and DH and he didn't realize he was suppose to come back today. Grrrrrr....he will call me later today to reschedule since he had accepted work elsewhere for today. Oh well....such is life. Still glad I got such an early start to my day.


Sounds like a pretty good morning other than the miscommunication with the helper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angela, have a great trip.
Julie, good luck with the MRI, hope it gives some answers & doesn’t take too long for results. Getting the dodad dug out of the back of your ear doesn’t sound like much fun.
I’ve just come in from taking Kimber for a big walk, it’s quite nice out & sunny but we are to get terrible winds later in the day.
I got my floors washed & went outside while they were drying. Hopefully they will stay clean for a few days as DS comes home today & Kimber will be with him & im now done canning so shouldn’t create so much mess.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Got frost last night, so 32 f or 0 c. I’d better have DH bring my pretty flowering plant in tonight. Would have done it last night but he had a concert and was late, so didn’t want to bother him. Brrrr. Nice sunny day though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I need to get off here and get the fridge cleaned and lots of other things. See you later. Hugs ????.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning everyone, thank you so much re the back garden photo. It’s good to go out there to see and smell the flowers. I sometimes sit out there on the step and have my coffee, but haven’t knitted or crocheted out there. It can get very hot in summer with the concrete patio, so I prefer to do my crafting inside with the ranchslider wide open on sunny days.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got frost last night, so 32 f or 0 c. I'd better have DH bring my pretty flowering plant in tonight. Would have done it last night but he had a concert and was late, so didn't want to bother him. Brrrr. Nice sunny day though.


It looks a lovely and welcoming garden????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute hat Tami and love the improvisation of using the bag of walnuts. I think you and your DH should make a road trip down here.
> I have that hat pattern in my "library" or at least one very similar to it. I've been knitting toddler/baby hats for charity lately. Did 4 yesterday; really quick since I'm using super bulky yarn. Picture is a bit dark; colors are bright yellow, bright orange, orange & yellow, and red & blue. I'm working on a older child version in blue right now.
> 
> .


Those are cute Gwen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm caught up at last. Off to a High Tea this afternoon with 11 other ladies. Am looking forward to it. Back later.


Ooh, wonderful, have a great time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh it really was! It fun sharing the experience with dd,sil and their baby and forgive me for bragging, but that babe - 6 months old- never minded anything at all, always cheerful. Hardly cried!! Time to sleep she'd put her thumb in and drift off, when awake shed squeal and crow and wave at everyone, no stranger fazed her. Quite remarkable! I did tell them not to expect another one of their kiddoes to be this good!! She's their first ????. I'll try to share some pics later. Unfortunately my husband got robbed twice, first time took everything passport etc, second time his backpack with just a few minor things. Consul in Barcelona sorted us out, but yesterday he was trying to get everything else straightened out here at home. When waiting at the consul the room was filled with people who had their passports and cards stolen. Very common occurrence it seems. But in spite of that a great trip, gorgeous country, the big city of Barcelona not so much....way too many people and surprisingly dimly lit streets. We were only three for 1 day so really didn't venture far from our air b&b. We did air b&b the entire trip. A wonderful experience. Got to do laundry, cook and relax comfortably.
> 
> My parents and I immigrated from the Netherlands to Winnipeg Manitoba. After 5 years of freezing ???? We moved to Toronto. My poor mother really disliked Winnipeg, was incredibly homesick and finally blossomed after moving to Toronto. She passed away 4 years ago. My dad still lives there as do 2 of my siblings. My husband is American so now we live in eastern Washington state kind of in the middle next to the Columbia river.


Oh my, sounds lovely other than the robbing of your DH, I'm glad that the consulate was able to get things taken care of for you. 
I would love to visit that area, Washington State is on my bucket list.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It really is a beautiful country. Just be prepared to walk !! We walked miles and miles ???? My friend went to the Chech republic this past summer for 2 weeks, said they walked so much she lost 10 lbs!!!


Weightloss on vacations is an added bonus. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lol! Tell David we don't need a CDL to drive this! Though some are big enough that one is required, and it also depends on state law where you live as to the type of license you need to drive one.


LOL!!! David has said that the only way he'd buy an RV instead of a 5th wheel is if it was a diesel on a semi for the truck part. 
But then he does have a CDL, bonus, I wouldn't have to worry about trying to drive it, I could just knit away. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It was an accident honest. Think I've just squashed Julies wicked witch :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have 2 sets of the knit picks interchangeables. One metal the other in sunstruck. I can't find any of the sunstruck!


Okay, I feel better, I've not yet misplaced a whole set, but knowing me it will eventually happen. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That sounds like a wonderful trip!
> 
> As to remembering what you want to comment on, I just comment on each thing individually. If I didn't, I'd never comment on anything as I forgot to quickly!


Me too! 
I forgot to congratulate Julie on being able to let most of her help go since she's doing so wonderfully. So Julie, way to go!!!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratsto your DGD1 on the EMT job! You've good reason to be proud of her AND also of DGD2! Both are wonderful achievements. I'm sure the other grands also are excellent achievers and they are blessed to have YOU as their grandma! Love the picture of the grands at the lake.


Thank you.
The picture is actually the Tennessee river in the background. We were at a place just off Natchez Trace where there was a ferry that used to carry people and goods across the river, which was narrower before the dam system was built. The kids had a great time collecting shells and running around. I have to laugh at myself as I slipped and landed on my rear end in a heap--and in the process was jabbed by a catfish bone that had been left behind. No serious damage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Special hooks and needles, indeed! I have some of my great aunts hand made wooden crochet hooks her DH made for her, and also my grandmothers tatting shuttle.


Treasures indeed. Handmade is even more special.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????remember those hooker boots I was talking about a couple of days ago? I think these are them????


LOL!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping your feet and hands warm is the best thing you can do with Raynauds.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely front garden Daralene, the pumpkins are perfect for Halloween coming up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> can hardly wait to see you wear them. --- sam


Lol! I'm thinking more Carly or someone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The butterfly is the little metal do-daddy that goes at the back of your ear, to hold the earring in place, it was completely embedded/grown over.
> Thank you, and thank you!


*OUCH!!!*


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, enjoy your trip to Rome. Are you visiting relatives?


No purely sightseeing. It's been on my bucket list for a long time so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm going with DD2 and DGD2. We are planning to fit in a trip to Pompeii also while we're there.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a lovely trip Angela


Thanks Sonja. I'm sure I will.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a lovely trip.


Thanks Kaye Jo I'll try and take plenty of photos for all our armchair travellers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angela, have a great trip.
> Julie, good luck with the MRI, hope it gives some answers & doesn't take too long for results. Getting the dodad dug out of the back of your ear doesn't sound like much fun.
> I've just come in from taking Kimber for a big walk, it's quite nice out & sunny but we are to get terrible winds later in the day.
> I got my floors washed & went outside while they were drying. Hopefully they will stay clean for a few days as DS comes home today & Kimber will be with him & im now done canning so shouldn't create so much mess.


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got frost last night, so 32 f or 0 c. I'd better have DH bring my pretty flowering plant in tonight. Would have done it last night but he had a concert and was late, so didn't want to bother him. Brrrr. Nice sunny day though.


Those Mums are a gorgeous colour. Really eye catching.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was an accident honest. Think I've just squashed Julies wicked witch :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I remember sharing a picture of a tulip poplar tree a while back and promising to get photos of dogwood and magnolia to share. Well it took me a while but here they are. The magnolia was near the end of bloom and almost ready to fall off the tree.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> I have to brag here a little bit. My DGD1 got her first EMT job and will be driving the ambulance! On top of that she was training at the fire station and successfully carried a 220lb man down a ladder---she is all of 115lbs.....So proud of her. Today DGD2 brought home a letter from school stating she scored so well on standardized tests that she qualifies for Duke TIP which in essence is an enrichment program to help gifted students find their niche sponsored by Duke University (I think I have that correct) She scored very high in reading and math. The rest of the grands are fantastic. Oldest GS just turned 9 over the weekend. I am a truelly blessed grandma.
> 
> Going to try to add a pic of the 3 local grands from when we went to the river a few weeks ago.


Bravissimo for youe DGD1. Quite an achievement. And to DGD2. I agree, you are truly blessed. Love the pic. Beautful DGC and setting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Those Mums are a gorgeous colour. Really eye catching.


Thank you. Was so difficult with so many lovely colors to choose from.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Lovely front garden Daralene, the pumpkins are perfect for Halloween coming up.


Thank you. It is a little messy for out front (the ????)but fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got on while taking a break from the fridge cleaning to see if Julie posted. Checking back later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got frost last night, so 32 f or 0 c. I'd better have DH bring my pretty flowering plant in tonight. Would have done it last night but he had a concert and was late, so didn't want to bother him. Brrrr. Nice sunny day though.


You have a lovely garden Daralene . Orange is definitely a halloween colour


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Happy Anniversary to Heidi & Gary.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> No purely sightseeing. It's been on my bucket list for a long time so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm going with DD2 and DGD2. We are planning to fit in a trip to Pompeii also while we're there.


Now I'm jealous i would love to visit Pompeii


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, your garden is pretty. Will you cook the pumpkins?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I’m with KayeJo, ouch. Good luck with MRI.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, Love dogwoods and magnolias. Thank you for sharing pics.
I’ve been reading about acid body and how harmful that is. I’m bad and cut way back on salads and greens because of colitis. Decided to see if I could do less acid diet. I had made 15 bean soup so bought some kale and added that to soup for lunch and dinner since I go to sangha tonight. Also bought broccoli and apple to try salad with those and mayo, cranberries and pumpkin seeds.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS: I loved that part of MS and AL. Natchez is a beautiful city that I want to come back to and explore some more. DH had to drive on the bridges though as they intimidated me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It was an accident honest. Think I've just squashed Julies wicked witch :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm certainly glad you didn't hurt yourself. the TVA changed a lot of things. --- sam



EJS said:


> Thank you.
> The picture is actually the Tennessee river in the background. We were at a place just off Natchez Trace where there was a ferry that used to carry people and goods across the river, which was narrower before the dam system was built. The kids had a great time collecting shells and running around. I have to laugh at myself as I slipped and landed on my rear end in a heap--and in the process was jabbed by a catfish bone that had been left behind. No serious damage.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Pompeii - lucky you - be sure to take lots of pictures. --- sam



angelam said:


> No purely sightseeing. It's been on my bucket list for a long time so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm going with DD2 and DGD2. We are planning to fit in a trip to Pompeii also while we're there.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Now I'm jealous i would love to visit Pompeii


I'll take plenty of pictures!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The butterfly is the little metal do-daddy that goes at the back of your ear, to hold the earring in place, it was completely embedded/grown over.
> Thank you, and thank you!


Ahhh, now I understand! Yes, that would need removed! Hope all went well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> I remember sharing a picture of a tulip poplar tree a while back and promising to get photos of dogwood and magnolia to share. Well it took me a while but here they are. The magnolia was near the end of bloom and almost ready to fall off the tree.


Beautiful pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> very funny sonja. --- sam


I have had fun with my elf legs today, a man and a dog got a few nudges ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I'll take plenty of pictures!!


Good


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the Rainbow Vegetable Soup is right up my alley with the new way I eat! Can't wait to give it a try and I imagine it will appear at the Settle house pretty soon. It was really cold this morning; even turned on the heat. Brantley even wore a heavy long sleeve shirt all day today and I wore a fleece vest over a long sleeve shirt most of the day. Fall is definitely here.


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 17 October '17
> 
> Heidi said it was 44° this morning when the boys went to school. It was also really windy. Still windy but not quite as strong. That pine tree is going to come down one of these days. So little holding it up. I am really enjoying the sunshine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja. I just finished a larger size one and am about 1/3 of the way through another larger one. (Still child size but more for a 8-10 year old size. 


Swedenme said:


> Those hats are cute Gwen


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Congratulations to your DGD1.


Re - EJS :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 17 October '17
> 
> Heidi said it was 44° this morning when the boys went to school. It was also really windy. Still windy but not quite as strong. That pine tree is going to come down one of these days. So little holding it up. I am really enjoying the sunshine.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary to Heidi and Gary!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just for a lark I search driving directions/distance from here to there....22hr 57min 1,488mi . No need to keep a candle burning for me!
LOL


Poledra65 said:


> Anytime!! lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your mums are lovely and the cream colored pumpkins make a delightful addition.


Cashmeregma said:


> Got frost last night, so 32 f or 0 c. I'd better have DH bring my pretty flowering plant in tonight. Would have done it last night but he had a concert and was late, so didn't want to bother him. Brrrr. Nice sunny day though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bit of a blue sky here too but still very windy . Thought the patio doors were going to blow in during the night , they made such a creaking sound


The storm obviously hit you instead of us! Next to no wind today at all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was an accident honest. Think I've just squashed Julies wicked witch :sm23:


 :sm04: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very cute., I havent tried that style of hat yet but have bookmarked a few patterns as I think they look cute on. :sm11:


I didn't have a pattern, just knitted a long rectangle and folded it in half.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You have a lovely garden Daralene . Orange is definitely a halloween colour


Thank you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a lovely trip Angela


From me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You would LOVE it. Of course my favorite part was meeting Kate and Annie.


And we enjoyed meeting you too! Anne still asks after you when we meet up. Bonnie come on over, you would be more than welcome.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, your garden is pretty. Will you cook the pumpkins?


Decoration first and then eat. :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS, missed the part about the catfish bone. Check with doctor about possibility of serious infection. 

Had a surprise. Son dropped over with DGS for me to take him to rehearsal. Glad I was home. He thought wife had contacted me and she thought he had. Got him fed and to rehearsal 2 min. Late, so pretty good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> And we enjoyed meeting you too! Anne still asks after you when we meet up. Bonnie come on over, you would be more than welcome.


Please tell her a big hello from me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have had fun with my elf legs today, a man and a dog got a few nudges ????


Hope Julie sees that. :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your mums are lovely and the cream colored pumpkins make a delightful addition.


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> I remember sharing a picture of a tulip poplar tree a while back and promising to get photos of dogwood and magnolia to share. Well it took me a while but here they are. The magnolia was near the end of bloom and almost ready to fall off the tree.


The magnolias are so beautiful. Ours are about 1/4 that size.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Happy Anniversary to Heidi & Gary.


Happy Anniversary from me too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't caught up yet, but I did remember to upload the pictures. Here's what I've been working on lately.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And two more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! David has said that the only way he'd buy an RV instead of a 5th wheel is if it was a diesel on a semi for the truck part.
> But then he does have a CDL, bonus, I wouldn't have to worry about trying to drive it, I could just knit away. :sm23:


Ok, for David and Jacklou's Ken, here is the tire size. RV tires 245/70R10.5 Q670 R Goodyear Pretty sure they were F rated for weight. If I remember right they told us next time we would have to go to a G rated tire as they were going to discontinue the F.

Tell David they do make diesel pushers, and he can probably get just what he wants! But you need to learn to drive it it too. For safety in case David can't. That's why I learned to drive ours. I am still learning to do the outside jobs, so if I ever have to, I could do it all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was an accident honest. Think I've just squashed Julies wicked witch :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I feel better, I've not yet misplaced a whole set, but knowing me it will eventually happen. lol


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you.
> The picture is actually the Tennessee river in the background. We were at a place just off Natchez Trace where there was a ferry that used to carry people and goods across the river, which was narrower before the dam system was built. The kids had a great time collecting shells and running around. I have to laugh at myself as I slipped and landed on my rear end in a heap--and in the process was jabbed by a catfish bone that had been left behind. No serious damage.


Ouch! Glad no lasting damage. Pretty place.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> No purely sightseeing. It's been on my bucket list for a long time so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm going with DD2 and DGD2. We are planning to fit in a trip to Pompeii also while we're there.


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

The horse is absolutely lovely, you did a great job.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, does your stove have a timer on it? If not, maybe you need to buy yourself a little timer so you donÃ¢ÂÂt burn the house down.
> Kate & Norma, hope you stay safe in the storm. It has been getting greyer & greyer as the morning went on & we are to get crazy winds later today & tomorrow.
> I went for a walk this morning after I got the tomatoes in the oven & it was quite nice. I don't have nearly the scenic walk that Sonja does, I can walk almost a mile straight north in the field, IÃ¢ÂÂd rather do that than go on the road as I don't have to worry about Kimber & vehicles. Because the field is combined, it's easy walking. We designate our 1/4 sections by the names of the people who homesteaded them, the next one north of our "home 1/4",we call Schneiders, theres still a little log barn left from the old yard site, used to be a log house that fell down but it kept us warm for 2 winters before we built this house, we cut the logs & burned them in our wood heater? Still tons of geese flying around


I'm so far behind, I'm up to page 32 or somewhere close to that. Just wanted to comment on your photos as they are really lovely and of course the home 1/4 named after the homestead, just wondering if that's my 1/4, lol! That's my name Schneider. ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> EJS, missed the part about the catfish bone. Check with doctor about possibility of serious infection.
> 
> Had a surprise. Son dropped over with DGS for me to take him to rehearsal. Glad I was home. He thought wife had contacted me and she thought he had. Got him fed and to rehearsal 2 min. Late, so pretty good.


That was a surprise! Glad you made it on time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't caught up yet, but I did remember to upload the pictures. Here's what I've been working on lately.


Nice work! The Birthday girl, and her momma are both going to be happy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And two more.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sealcookie said:


> The horse is absolutely lovely, you did a great job.


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you will visit often.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> For those of you going into winter, this is my garden this morning with spring flowers popping up. Enjoy.
> I need to do some weed clearing but the wind is still nipping so might leave it for today.


I'd say with all the flowers there would be no room for the weeds to grow.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Cute model even if she is a little nutty.


????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the butterfly on my right ear? what is that? --- sam


It is the little metal thing that holds the earring in place!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, sending positive energy for your MRI and the following results, I hope that it doesn't take too long to get them back and you get good answers and solutions.


Thank you, my goodness they are noisy. Possibly two weeks for the results.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thinking of you today. I would hate having anyone watch me shower. Being private again will be wonderful for sure. Ouch just thinking about having the earring back dug out. Hope you can learn something from the MRI that will be an easy fix. Big Hugs.


Thank you so much! It is so intrusive to have them watching you. It was a real ouch. I am so glad the MRI is done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angela, have a great trip.
> Julie, good luck with the MRI, hope it gives some answers & doesn't take too long for results. Getting the dodad dug out of the back of your ear doesn't sound like much fun.
> I've just come in from taking Kimber for a big walk, it's quite nice out & sunny but we are to get terrible winds later in the day.
> I got my floors washed & went outside while they were drying. Hopefully they will stay clean for a few days as DS comes home today & Kimber will be with him & im now done canning so shouldn't create so much mess.


Thank you, yes, it was sore.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I remember sharing a picture of a tulip poplar tree a while back and promising to get photos of dogwood and magnolia to share. Well it took me a while but here they are. The magnolia was near the end of bloom and almost ready to fall off the tree.


Beautiful! Dogwood is one of my favorite trees. My daddy had yarn bowls made for me from dogwood that grew on their farm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was an accident honest. Think I've just squashed Julies wicked witch :sm23:


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too!
> I forgot to congratulate Julie on being able to let most of her help go since she's doing so wonderfully. So Julie, way to go!!!


Thank you so much, Kaye Jo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I'm with KayeJo, ouch. Good luck with MRI.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ahhh, now I understand! Yes, that would need removed! Hope all went well.


 :sm24: I am glad it is over, though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sealcookie said:


> The horse is absolutely lovely, you did a great job.


Thank you and welcome!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't caught up yet, but I did remember to upload the pictures. Here's what I've been working on lately.


The horse is great, so whimsical. And the crown is very elegant. Did you have a pattern for that?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope Julie sees that. :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't caught up yet, but I did remember to upload the pictures. Here's what I've been working on lately.


I like the mittens, and the sewing is superb!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And two more.


These are super!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Anniversary to Heidi and Gary!*

The wedding this morning was lovely, too. I'm glad they found each other, and the Reverend spoke well. I was worried about sneezing! We were outside and my allergies have been awful the last couple of days. I've had a sinus headache all day, but even so almost managed to get caught up with work. If I still have it tomorrow I might take a half sick day, but I really need to finish my task in progress. Anyway, the happy couple doesn't have my sneezing in the video, as I did manage to suppress it until it was over. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, my goodness they are noisy. Possibly two weeks for the results.


Bub said it was like a bad heavy metal concert! Glad it's done and hope the results are useful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub said it was like a bad heavy metal concert! Glad it's done and hope the results are useful.


Good analogy. Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was an accident honest. Think I've just squashed Julies wicked witch :sm23:


????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> The horse is great, so whimsical. And the crown is very elegant. Did you have a pattern for that?


Thank you! For the crown, I just did a row of single crochet big enough to fit her head (multiple of six), 84 stitches, I think, then the two rows for the crocodile stitch, added the sparkly trim in single crochet and sewed the button on. I used worsted yarn and an H/5 mm hook.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are super!


Thank you so much!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, my goodness they are noisy. Possibly two weeks for the results.


Yes, they are. Did they have headphones for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, your yard looks lovely, the mums are such a pretty fall color.
Evelyn, very pretty trees, of course, nothing like that grows in my part of the world


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, they are. Did they have headphonesfor you.


Just ear plugs- but they had a sort of intercom to give me instructions.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> EJS, Love dogwoods and magnolias. Thank you for sharing pics.
> I've been reading about acid body and how harmful that is. I'm bad and cut way back on salads and greens because of colitis. Decided to see if I could do less acid diet. I had made 15 bean soup so bought some kale and added that to soup for lunch and dinner since I go to sangha tonight. Also bought broccoli and apple to try salad with those and mayo, cranberries and pumpkin seeds.


I would have thought pumpkins seeds would be a no no for someone with colitis. I've also read having an acid body promotes cancer growth


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> EJS: I loved that part of MS and AL. Natchez is a beautiful city that I want to come back to and explore some more. DH had to drive on the bridges though as they intimidated me.


We watched Aerial America once & it said the drive from Natchez to ?Memphis, I think it was, is one of the most scenic drives in all the US. I'd love to go there.whats strange about their bridges?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> And we enjoyed meeting you too! Anne still asks after you when we meet up. Bonnie come on over, you would be more than welcome.


Thanks, I might surprise you yet ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't caught up yet, but I did remember to upload the pictures. Here's what I've been working on lately.


I bet the birthday girl was thrilled


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm so far behind, I'm up to page 32 or somewhere close to that. Just wanted to comment on your photos as they are really lovely and of course the home 1/4 named after the homestead, just wondering if that's my 1/4, lol! That's my name Schneider. ????


There are lots of Schneider's here, there were 2 unrelated families came in homestead days & all were very fertile????????I went to school with a girl who was the youngest of 10, I didn't realize who was in her family until I was at her house & saw a family photo, I commented on all the kids & my friends moms comment was, "every time Swede threw his pants on the foot of the bed I was knocked up"????????????. Wonder if they are related to you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub said it was like a bad heavy metal concert! Glad it's done and hope the results are useful.


I thought it was like being in a barrel with someone hammering on the outside


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> The storm obviously hit you instead of us! Next to no wind today at all.


That sounds good that you have no wind today. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would have thought pumpkins seeds would be a no no for someone with colitis. I've also read having an acid body promotes cancer growth


I've been reading more about bone broth diet not being good for those with auto-immune issues. It aggravates "leaky gut". No one answer for all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We watched Aerial America once & it said the drive from Natchez to ?Memphis, I think it was, is one of the most scenic drives in all the US. I'd love to go there.whats strange about their bridges?


Beautiful; but high and noisy!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natchez-Vidalia_Bridge






https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=TbPmWf3tF-TPjwTD3JbQBg&q=natchez+bridge&oq=natchez+bridge&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.1.0.0l5.35521.40248.0.43596.15.15.0.6.6.0.229.1620.6j7j1.15.0....0...1.1.64.mobile-gws-hp..0.14.1042.0..0i131k1j0i3k1j0i131i155k1.62.WSq3o65otFE#fid=0x8625f6ec1f46bae9:0x2592512ee2506253&fpstate=luuv&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipORl7lSXjmOlpIoDaXd9VpHZQYvId65a4Wli5BV&viewerState=lb


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just ear plugs- but they had a sort of intercom to give me instructions.


Good to hear from you. Glad it is over. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Anniversary to Heidi and Gary!*
> 
> The wedding this morning was lovely, too. I'm glad they found each other, and the Reverend spoke well. I was worried about sneezing! We were outside and my allergies have been awful the last couple of days. I've had a sinus headache all day, but even so almost managed to get caught up with work. If I still have it tomorrow I might take a half sick day, but I really need to finish my task in progress. Anyway, the happy couple doesn't have my sneezing in the video, as I did manage to suppress it until it was over. LOL


I was wondering how it went. Glad you didn't sneeze!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It really is a beautiful country. Just be prepared to walk !! We walked miles and miles ???? My friend went to the Chech republic this past summer for 2 weeks, said they walked so much she lost 10 lbs!!!


I need to do that - walk, I mean.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved all the pictures. The magnolia is so beautiful. Loved the gardens, both the fall one and the spring one. Helps keep one in touch with Mother Earth.
The ponies and crown and knitted hand warmers are neat.
Julie, so glad you have survived today's MRI. Hoping now for some answers as to how to facilitate healing. 
A long day today at work, short one tomorrow. Good to try and catch up with this group. Sam, you are a darling for posting such neat recipes. Only problem is, which to choose for Sunday dinner. 
Off to bed. Penny has been walked and we are so enjoying the beautiful chilly fall weather. The trees are in full color.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The butterfly is the little metal do-daddy that goes at the back of your ear, to hold the earring in place, it was completely embedded/grown over.
> Thank you, and thank you!


Is that because you didn't remove your earrings?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds like fun - have a good time. take pictures, --- sam


It was fun. I didn't have my camera but someone else did. Once I figure out how to move it from an email to here, I will attach it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 17 October '17
> 
> Heidi said it was 44° this morning when the boys went to school. It was also really windy. Still windy but not quite as strong. That pine tree is going to come down one of these days. So little holding it up. I am really enjoying the sunshine.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary to Heidi and Gary. Great recipes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, wonderful, have a great time.


Thanks, I did, and the food was so good. Brought some of it home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> I remember sharing a picture of a tulip poplar tree a while back and promising to get photos of dogwood and magnolia to share. Well it took me a while but here they are. The magnolia was near the end of bloom and almost ready to fall off the tree.


Beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got frost last night, so 32 f or 0 c. I'd better have DH bring my pretty flowering plant in tonight. Would have done it last night but he had a concert and was late, so didn't want to bother him. Brrrr. Nice sunny day though.


BRRR.... We've had a few nights down to 20 already, but now we are back to high 70's and lows in the 40's, my broccoli and cauliflower are thrilled with it all. lol
You have a lovely yard, the mums are so pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't caught up yet, but I did remember to upload the pictures. Here's what I've been working on lately.


Lovely knitting. That pony is really cute; she will love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And two more.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't caught up yet, but I did remember to upload the pictures. Here's what I've been working on lately.


They are lovely sorlenna , especially the crown, someone is going to be very happy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a great day. Marla and I went to knit group, then to Scottsbluff after taking a lady home, she lives about 30 minutes out of town, just got home less than an hour ago, but did get the heater Marla needed for her garage and I got lightbulbs, 2 of the ones in my kitchen ceiling light were out, no wonder it was dark in there, lol. My corned beef was done when I got home, so put in my itsy bitsy cabbage and had corned beef and cabbage, oh so good. 
Now I think I'll hang with you all and knit for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was an accident honest. Think I've just squashed Julies wicked witch :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo I'll try and take plenty of photos for all our armchair travellers.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Good to hear from you. Glad it is over. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved all the pictures. The magnolia is so beautiful. Loved the gardens, both the fall one and the spring one. Helps keep one in touch with Mother Earth.
> The ponies and crown and knitted hand warmers are neat.
> Julie, so glad you have survived today's MRI. Hoping now for some answers as to how to facilitate healing.
> A long day today at work, short one tomorrow. Good to try and catch up with this group. Sam, you are a darling for posting such neat recipes. Only problem is, which to choose for Sunday dinner.
> Off to bed. Penny has been walked and we are so enjoying the beautiful chilly fall weather. The trees are in full color.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is that because you didn't remove your earrings?


And I think I pushed it too far down the shaft.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I remember sharing a picture of a tulip poplar tree a while back and promising to get photos of dogwood and magnolia to share. Well it took me a while but here they are. The magnolia was near the end of bloom and almost ready to fall off the tree.


Ooh, very pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. It is a little messy for out front (the ????)but fun.


That's what I was going to comment on! 
A lot of people are turning their front yards into edible gardens now, my neighbor across the street has put in all edible veggies but in a really creatively pretty way, I'll take pics one day when the weather is great, not that you would want veggies all through your lovely yard, I know I don't want my veg in the front yard. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I was going to comment on!
> A lot of people are turning their front yards into edible gardens now, my neighbor across the street has put in all edible veggies but in a really creatively pretty way, I'll take pics one day when the weather is great, not that you would want veggies all through your lovely yard, I know I don't want my veg in the front yard. lol


I wouldn't because of traffic fumes, in many front gardens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just for a lark I search driving directions/distance from here to there....22hr 57min 1,488mi . No need to keep a candle burning for me!
> LOL


 :sm23: :sm23:

David wants to go to Florida or Louisiana in the next year or two on vacation so he can fish, we just need to go by Georgia going one direction or the other. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> EJS, missed the part about the catfish bone. Check with doctor about possibility of serious infection.
> 
> Had a surprise. Son dropped over with DGS for me to take him to rehearsal. Glad I was home. He thought wife had contacted me and she thought he had. Got him fed and to rehearsal 2 min. Late, so pretty good.


Not bad at all for no advance warning. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't caught up yet, but I did remember to upload the pictures. Here's what I've been working on lately.


Those are great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And two more.


Awe, I love the dinosaurs, the gloves are great too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ok, for David and Jacklou's Ken, here is the tire size. RV tires 245/70R10.5 Q670 R Goodyear Pretty sure they were F rated for weight. If I remember right they told us next time we would have to go to a G rated tire as they were going to discontinue the F.
> 
> Tell David they do make diesel pushers, and he can probably get just what he wants! But you need to learn to drive it it too. For safety in case David can't. That's why I learned to drive ours. I am still learning to do the outside jobs, so if I ever have to, I could do it all.


LOL!!! He's already picked it out, there was one in Yellowstone and he made a point to point it out to me at least 2 or 3 times. :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely sorlenna , especially the crown, someone is going to be very happy


I totally agree. I think I need to make some crowns for the "dress up" box.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sealcookie said:


> The horse is absolutely lovely, you did a great job.


Welcome to the tea table, hope you visit again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a great day. Marla and I went to knit group, then to Scottsbluff after taking a lady home, she lives about 30 minutes out of town, just got home less than an hour ago, but did get the heater Marla needed for her garage and I got lightbulbs, 2 of the ones in my kitchen ceiling light were out, no wonder it was dark in there, lol. My corned beef was done when I got home, so put in my itsy bitsy cabbage and had corned beef and cabbage, oh so good.
> Now I think I'll hang with you all and knit for the rest of the evening.


One of my favorite meals and one that I would splurge during a diet to have rye bread with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, my goodness they are noisy. Possibly two weeks for the results.


At least it's over, seem so odd to have to wait so long for the results, but at least you will get them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Kaye Jo.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Anniversary to Heidi and Gary!*
> 
> The wedding this morning was lovely, too. I'm glad they found each other, and the Reverend spoke well. I was worried about sneezing! We were outside and my allergies have been awful the last couple of days. I've had a sinus headache all day, but even so almost managed to get caught up with work. If I still have it tomorrow I might take a half sick day, but I really need to finish my task in progress. Anyway, the happy couple doesn't have my sneezing in the video, as I did manage to suppress it until it was over. LOL


Wonderful that it all went well. Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub said it was like a bad heavy metal concert! Glad it's done and hope the results are useful.


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are lots of Schneider's here, there were 2 unrelated families came in homestead days & all were very fertile????????I went to school with a girl who was the youngest of 10, I didn't realize who was in her family until I was at her house & saw a family photo, I commented on all the kids & my friends moms comment was, "every time Swede threw his pants on the foot of the bed I was knocked up"????????????. Wonder if they are related to you?


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I did, and the food was so good. Brought some of it home.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wouldn't because of traffic fumes, in many front gardens.


Here it's not an issue, the back yard isn't far from the front yard and with the sugar factory and the cattle sale yard, out air quality sucks everywhere. :sm17:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I totally agree. I think I need to make some crowns for the "dress up" box.


The grands would love that. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One of my favorite meals and one that I would splurge during a diet to have rye bread with it.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the crown - she certainly will be a princess wearing that. the horse is very cute. your daughter should love the mitts. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I haven't caught up yet, but I did remember to upload the pictures. Here's what I've been working on lately.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really like the mitts - the dino's are pretty cute. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> And two more.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, what a wonderful birthday your DGD will have. Love the crown, pony and crocodile mitts for her mom.
Cashmere, good job getting DGS to rehearsal on time!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, you have outdone yourself, wonderful mitts and dinosaurs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope I can have the pumpkin seeds as I as looking forward to them. They are just a garnish so if they don’t work for me I can leave them out of my portion.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, sounds like a fun and productive day ending with a yummy meal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, sounds like a fun and productive day ending with a yummy meal.


 :sm24: 
But I over ate. :sm12:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> But I over ate. :sm12:


Hard not to. Love corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> At least it's over, seem so odd to have to wait so long for the results, but at least you will get them.


At over $1000 per Scan, I'm not grumbling that we get it for free.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here it's not an issue, the back yard isn't far from the front yard and with the sugar factory and the cattle sale yard, out air quality sucks everywhere. :sm17:


 :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hard not to. Love corned beef and cabbage.


Me too & I had it for the first time last year.

After I got the cleaning done this morning I spent the rest of the day finishing projects. I got all the threads trimmed on the 2 quilts & darned ends on 2 baby sweaters & hats. I'll have to take photos of the sweaters tomorrow

These are I Spy quilts sorry the photos aren't great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


Looks good, which color is more accurate?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think we are getting tonight what Sonja got last night. The wind is totally crazy, the roof & patio door has been shaking & moaning. DH is praying all the yet to be combined canola swaths aren’t piled in the bush, we will see in the morning


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At over $1000 per Scan, I'm not grumbling that we get it for free.


I agree


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We watched Aerial America once & it said the drive from Natchez to ?Memphis, I think it was, is one of the most scenic drives in all the US. I'd love to go there.whats strange about their bridges?


I mentioned to Marvin the other day that I would love to drive the trace from one end to the other. He suggests we plan to spend the night at one end as it is a rather long to drive from where we are to one end and then go to the other and then home again. We are closer to the Nashville end. The trace is 440 miles from Natchez, Mississippi to Nashville, TN. And they have a strict speed limit of 50 mph , commercial traffic is prohibited.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks good, which color is more accurate?


The second one is closer. Your quilts are looking good!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


Its lovely julie, the colour is gorgeous , is it soft to touch ? it looks it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too & I had it for the first time last year.
> 
> After I got the cleaning done this morning I spent the rest of the day finishing projects. I got all the threads trimmed on the 2 quilts & darned ends on 2 baby sweaters & hats. I'll have to take photos of the sweaters tomorrow
> 
> These are I Spy quilts sorry the photos aren't great


They are beautiful Bonnie , look forward to seeing the sweaters


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think we are getting tonight what Sonja got last night. The wind is totally crazy, the roof & patio door has been shaking & moaning. DH is praying all the yet to be combined canola swaths aren't piled in the bush, we will see in the morning


Definitley getting what we had, took mishka out yesterday and i was surprised that i didnt see much damage , lots of small twigs and branches everywhere but the trees were still standing , it wasnt till we got down to the lake that i saw a big tree had split in half and fallen over one of the old wooden bridges, show off Annie got down on her tummy and crawled under it so i had no option but to clamber over it , im sure she sat there laughing at me ????
Fingers crossed the canola stays safe


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


very pretty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its lovely julie, the colour is gorgeous , is it soft to touch ? it looks it


It's not really soft, Sonja, a Gansey traditionally is knitted from a hard wearing wool. I chose the colour for my Scottish heritage, and the Scarborough design, because of Mum's love for the town. It should be good and warm with the double Moss Stitch.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too & I had it for the first time last year.
> 
> After I got the cleaning done this morning I spent the rest of the day finishing projects. I got all the threads trimmed on the 2 quilts & darned ends on 2 baby sweaters & hats. I'll have to take photos of the sweaters tomorrow
> 
> These are I Spy quilts sorry the photos aren't great


I like those!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> very pretty


Thank you Evelyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not really soft, Sonja, a Gansey traditionally is knitted from a hard wearing wool. I chose the colour for my Scottish heritage, and the Scarborough design, because of Mum's love for the town. It should be good and warm with the double Moss Stitch.


Of course i should have thought of that, if i go to the coast in the winter months i see some of the fishermen wearing Ganseys as they board the boats or just coming in ,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> From me too.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Have a wonderful time!


Thanks, I will!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Of course i should have thought of that, if i go to the coast in the winter months i see some of the fishermen wearing Ganseys as they board the boats or just coming in ,


That is nice to know they are still in use, not just decorative!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Back to beautiful blue skies here this morning , its going to be a lovely day , just been out in the back garden and noticed the strawberry plants , the ones husband cut right back have actually got strawberries on them again , i saw a few weeks back that they had flowers and thought the frost will come along and kill them off but no the middle of October and there are strawberries on them, weird ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is nice to know they are still in use, not just decorative!


A couple of years ago i passed a fairly large fishing boat , saw 2 young men giving it a good clean , an older man fixing a net and a lady sat knitting a jumper , they looked like a family and i thought what a nice way to pass they day sat knitting while the men of the family work :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I think I will reading and not commenting much again. 
After Bible Study this morning dropped into the O[ shop connected to the church. On the way out I looked in the box of freebies and found a packet of disposable nappies/diapers. I suspect that whoever put them out either didn't realise what they were or that they are good ones. She grabbed them (counted them when I got home around 50 in an unopened bag). Need to check with Vick but they aren't the same design on them as either of the sizes I have here so look like being suitable for Gordon- these suit either gender and I prefer them to the previous one which is good as I know that what Elizabeth doesn't use Gordon will. Then went to one of our shopping centres as Vicky said what she wanted for her birthday was at 40% off so got that. Then was in a supermarket and on my way out when I saw a trolley of marked down items. The sachets of fruits that Elizabeth loves going out for around a third of their normal price- with Best Before Dates in 2018! So grabbed a heap of them as well for us and Vicky. Some E won't eat but with the long dates Gordon will be able to eat them.
Vicky is trying to toilet train E from today. Last time I spoke she had peed a small amount a couple of times but stopped s she was weeing on the floor. And then asked for nappy on (well 'appy on I would imagine). She is using two words regularly suddenly and also 3 words at times. Including 'I found it' when we were looking for a ball yesterday. And 'appy on Baby as she cleaned the dolls dirty bottom-after having told me dirty.
Started the toilet training effort a bit later today than intended as Brett had to go to work for a few hours and Vicky developed Mastitis lat night. Wrote herself a script sent Brett to the chemist and was already feeling better this morning. Sudden onset because had seen her a couple of hours before and she was fine.
We went to the zoo yesterday and E had been eating (of course) and then got something else out the bag. We are going to see the Birdies and then the bears. After the bears you can have this. Well saw the birdies, went out the aviary and the first we saw were Sun Bears. Look E what are these. Looked, insisted on getting down and headed into the bag to find the food! Figured she understood what I had said.

Well I was meant to say I wouldn't be commenting much as I try to catch up and instead wrote a novel- well maybe only a novella.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

have just had 3 days in the low to mid 30s (low 90sF) so starting to get warm. In fact i stayed extra time at the shopping centre today just to get more walking done so I didn't need to go walk later in the heat. Last night was the hottest October night for over 30 years so I didn't feel so bad thinking it was warm! House starting to warm up- need air conditioners!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had wool left over from the aran jacket that I knitted for Caitlin, so I knitted a hat and mitts for her. She likes owls so I tried to knit some onto them, but I think they came out more like knots!


All they need are eyes- amazing what a difference they make. Either small beads or for a young one maybe a small knot.
I need to get Mum's from her now that the cold weather is gone and add eyes to the 35 owls round the bottom of her cape. But wanted to give it to her before her surgery and simply didn't have time to get them done. And she loves it and hasn't wanted to hand it over while still using it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful; but high and noisy!


The worst we ever came across was the Skyline Highway bridge in Tampa Bay, Florida. Fortunately DH was driving and not me - I enjoyed going over it, but I don't think I would have if I'd been driving!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the crown - she certainly will be a princess wearing that. the horse is very cute. your daughter should love the mitts. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just sent Maryanne the recipe for the chicken and corn chowder. She liked it so much when she was here the other day that she rang up to ask for the recipe- and has rung twice more to make sure I don't forget!
And then tonight we had Fan's tomato Tart. Added cooked potato as suggested and it was really tasty (potatoes would have had more favour than normal as one of us (probably me) had taken a cup of stock out the freezer by mistake so I cooked the potatoes in it. But will be doing that one again for sure. Cooked in the Weber- does a great job as an oven. In fact having had pastry taste that good for ages and I was thinking it might be too old and opened too long ago- used frozen pastry as mine never works and as a lazy cook why spend time on something that won't taste any better but maybe worse?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> All they need are eyes- amazing what a difference they make. Either small beads or for a young one maybe a small knot.
> I need to get Mum's from her now that the cold weather is gone and add eyes to the 35 owls round the bottom of her cape. But wanted to give it to her before her surgery and simply didn't have time to get them done. And she loves it and hasn't wanted to hand it over while still using it.


Caitlin was here yesterday and I tried the hat on her and it fitted perfectly. She really liked it and insisted on keeping it on and taking it home with her there and then, so the owls will remain eye-less!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great knits/crochet/sewing items Sorlenna, Julie and Bonnie! I often think I've commented on something because I've written it up in the photo summary, but haven't commented here.....old age doesn't come itself (as my DG would have said! She also said 'You can live too long" but we'll leave that one!!) :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are still in southern Ohio. It's been a beautiful sunny day but very chilly. Sitting by the campfire Ã°ÂÂÂ¥ wearing 3 layers. The chicken and dumplings sounds good. We will have whatever stew. Someone turned of the fridge after our last trip. I know it was turned off when we got gas for safety but thought it was turned back on. I didn't plan to take extra meat knowing I had some in the freezer. We got in to horrible rotten meat smell. So I did a fast cleaning and scrubbing. Still stinks in the freezer part but livable. We have eaten supper out since. There is very little here except for the lodge which has good food but slightly expensive. I remembered that I had a jar of the beef I canned last year in the cupboard so looked to see what else I had. There is potatoes and canned mixed vegetables so that's what we're having.
> 
> I finished another hat. I don't like it but it's done. Wait till you see the model! Yep a bag of walnuts!
> I have now started a Christmas stocking.


Yuck- rotten meat smells so horrid and hangs around. frustrating to lose the meat but he smell is even worse.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nearly forgot, and a day late, but I hope it was a good day. Happy Anniversary to Heidi and Gary!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad no-one here was badly impacted by the hurricane.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got another 13 jars of spaghetti sauce made, I'm not doing anymore this year.
> I finished up the binding on the second quilt & discovered I had a problem while Quilting & have a whole bunch of loopy mess on the back, I started picking it out but have lots more to do. Grrr!
> DH has gone duck hunting again so I put a roast beef in & we will have hot beef sandwiches when he decides to show up. I will be so glad when we can go back to regular supper time


A regular supper time? What is that? David just turns up at any time looking for his meal-from 4pm to 9pm! But if it isn't ready he makes no objections and happily waits or makes do. The big hassle is when I want to do something that is best eaten freshly cooked.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, sorry about fridge/freezer turned off. Charcoal or open box of baking soda should take care of odors. Love the hat. Looks soft and comfy. Inventive hat stand!


Or vanilla essence.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am 30 pages behind so wont comment to much..... It got to 33c here today and only supposed to drop to 20c overnight... good grief it's not often that we get such a hot night in Spring! :sm19: Tomorrow is to be 23c.... much better for now, quite a bit of rain forecast which I dont mind coz we do need some.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I must be the odd woman out then. I hate buying shoes. I have one pair of athletic shoes (sneakers) and a pair of flip-flops to my name. Oh, and I have a well worn pair of moccasins in the closet as well but that is it. My biggest problem is finding anything that doesn't bother my already painful feet. It is getting so bad that now even bare feet are hurting.
> 
> Ev


I now need to wear shoes with some support and an orthotic in them-not easy to do without socks in hot weather! But my achilles aches even if I just go barefoot for a hour or so.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At over $1000 per Scan, I'm not grumbling that we get it for free.


That's cheap--I don't want to know what full price is here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> I mentioned to Marvin the other day that I would love to drive the trace from one end to the other. He suggests we plan to spend the night at one end as it is a rather long to drive from where we are to one end and then go to the other and then home again. We are closer to the Nashville end. The trace is 440 miles from Natchez, Mississippi to Nashville, TN. And they have a strict speed limit of 50 mph , commercial traffic is prohibited.


We drove several hundred miles on it
last year. Very pretty drive.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The worst we ever came across was the Skyline Highway bridge in Tampa Bay, Florida. Fortunately DH was driving and not me - I enjoyed going over it, but I don't think I would have if I'd been driving!


That made me feel sick just looking at it especially the second picture , I've driven across the ¸Øresund bridge / tunnel which connects Malmö to Copenhagen. Was a bit nerve racking to see just water all around for 5 miles , glad the weather was nice dont think i could have done it in bad weather , the tunnel wasnt bad as im used to going through a tunnel


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> The worst we ever came across was the Skyline Highway bridge in Tampa Bay, Florida. Fortunately DH was driving and not me - I enjoyed going over it, but I don't think I would have if I'd been driving!


I've driven that bridge--scary. There's one near Jacksonville/St. Augustine, FL that also gets my heart beating.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have to brag here a little bit. My DGD1 got her first EMT job and will be driving the ambulance! On top of that she was training at the fire station and successfully carried a 220lb man down a ladder---she is all of 115lbs.....So proud of her. Today DGD2 brought home a letter from school stating she scored so well on standardized tests that she qualifies for Duke TIP which in essence is an enrichment program to help gifted students find their niche sponsored by Duke University (I think I have that correct) She scored very high in reading and math. The rest of the grands are fantastic. Oldest GS just turned 9 over the weekend. I am a truelly blessed grandma.
> 
> Going to try to add a pic of the 3 local grands from when we went to the river a few weeks ago.


Definitely worth bragging about them.
After all I hardly ever stop talking about mine (well one, the other doesn't do too much just yet at only 3 weeks old).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have at least 5 pair of square size 7 circs, do you think I can find a single pair? Not a one, poof, they just evaporated into thin air. I hope they turn up sooner than later, it's really annoying.


Just buy another one to find the old ones (of course that might just go and join them in the party).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> It was an accident honest. Think I've just squashed Julies wicked witch :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh don't worry if you don't keep up, it's hard for most of us, thank goodness for the summary ladies. lol
> Oooh, sounds like a lovely time, so glad your dh was able to be talked into going, it is always so nice to get back home though.


And sometimes they have trouble keeping up! Or read quickly and wonder what forgot to put in (after all I've just put my first thing in and well into the 30s in pages so surely something was said?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo I'll try and take plenty of photos for all our armchair travellers.


i really enjoy my armchair travels :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, miracle of miracles, I'm caught up again, at least until tomorrow afternoon. lol
> Now, to knit a bit more, I got so caught up here, I forgot to knit. But in my defense, I did have David on the phone and 2 chat conversations going on at the same time while catching up here.


That sounds like a good reason for not getting any knitting done.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


It is beautiful. Love the color and the design. You are a most creative knitter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the link
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/metsaretket


They look great but I don't think I will ever try them. Too much hard work to be bothered. And assuming it is fair isle very hard to get right on socks as it doesn't stretch.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

EJS said:


> I remember sharing a picture of a tulip poplar tree a while back and promising to get photos of dogwood and magnolia to share. Well it took me a while but here they are. The magnolia was near the end of bloom and almost ready to fall off the tree.


Beautiful
:sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DILs mom has terrible bunions, she's had 3 surgeries on one foot & one on the other, she can hardly gimp around, they are terrible


Mu SIL had surgery on one foot and the surgeon has done a butchered job on it. Has seen another surgeon (when hers refused to see her any more) who said that they job was terrible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I often use the alarm on my phone.


I use the timer on mine frequently now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful!!! Congrats on both accomplishments and DGS's birthday! Yes you truely are, and a wonderful grandmother too!


RE EJS..... from me too. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> And two more.


I love all of those but adore the pony :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It got to 31c here today..... the sun was very burning hot.... too hot to be out in it.


Yes starting to feel hot here. Fan on here- and suspect we may leave it on all night.
Cooling down tomorrow though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> MRI in the morning (9a.m.,) so I don't think I will be doing much computing. Also been a warning of a serious WiFi hacking world wide, so I am connected by cable and in the sitting room not my preferred room at the other end of the house. The desk is possible, but not ideal. On Monday I had to get the nurses at the doctor's to dig out the butterfly on my right ear- the skin had grown over it. I am very glad I did that on Monday rather than leaving till I went in for the scan, because it took two nurses nearly half an hour to get it out! Bled a bit- and was quite sore- but seems to be healing okay.
> I like the quiet of night- but best get back to bed, it is just mid-night so already Wednesday by the time I hit send. I have requested that most of the help I've been getting be stopped, as things are so much better post -op. The Needs Assessor has very kindly agreed to let me continue with just one hour a week housework- feels like a real spoil to have that- and really good to be under my own steam for most things again. My least favourite part of the process was having people who feel they must watch you as you shower, I shall be so glad to be private again.


Great that you are feeling so much better since the surgery that you can cut back on the care needed. Now to pray that they can do something about your hands. Guess as I read I will see how the MRI went as you have had it by now. That will need to wait till tomorrow as I am leaving here and going onto other emails.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


That is gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lucky, lucky birthday girl and mama! Those are beautiful!!!


Sorlenna said:


> I haven't caught up yet, but I did remember to upload the pictures. Here's what I've been working on lately.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I think I will reading and not commenting much again.
> After Bible Study this morning dropped into the O[ shop connected to the church. On the way out I looked in the box of freebies and found a packet of disposable nappies/diapers. I suspect that whoever put them out either didn't realise what they were or that they are good ones. She grabbed them (counted them when I got home around 50 in an unopened bag). Need to check with Vick but they aren't the same design on them as either of the sizes I have here so look like being suitable for Gordon- these suit either gender and I prefer them to the previous one which is good as I know that what Elizabeth doesn't use Gordon will. Then went to one of our shopping centres as Vicky said what she wanted for her birthday was at 40% off so got that. Then was in a supermarket and on my way out when I saw a trolley of marked down items. The sachets of fruits that Elizabeth loves going out for around a third of their normal price- with Best Before Dates in 2018! So grabbed a heap of them as well for us and Vicky. Some E won't eat but with the long dates Gordon will be able to eat them.
> Vicky is trying to toilet train E from today. Last time I spoke she had peed a small amount a couple of times but stopped s she was weeing on the floor. And then asked for nappy on (well 'appy on I would imagine). She is using two words regularly suddenly and also 3 words at times. Including 'I found it' when we were looking for a ball yesterday. And 'appy on Baby as she cleaned the dolls dirty bottom-after having told me dirty.
> Started the toilet training effort a bit later today than intended as Brett had to go to work for a few hours and Vicky developed Mastitis lat night. Wrote herself a script sent Brett to the chemist and was already feeling better this morning. Sudden onset because had seen her a couple of hours before and she was fine.
> ...


Got some good bargains there , hope the toilet training goes well


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw the second pair of mitts and dinosaurs....just fantastic! Isn't the crocodile stitch a crochet stitch? I love it and hope to learn it at some point in time. Really beautiful work...as usual! That's our Sorlenna for sure!


Sorlenna said:


> And two more.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> The worst we ever came across was the Skyline Highway bridge in Tampa Bay, Florida. Fortunately DH was driving and not me - I enjoyed going over it, but I don't think I would have if I'd been driving!


That does look scary :sm16:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That made me feel sick just looking at it especially the second picture , I've driven across the ¸Øresund bridge / tunnel which connects Malmö to Copenhagen. Was a bit nerve racking to see just water all around for 5 miles , glad the weather was nice dont think i could have done it in bad weather , the tunnel wasnt bad as im used to going through a tunnel


That looks scary but fascinating, too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been hard- I needed help to get under the shower at first. The previous woman I had well trained but this one is rather harder to 'control'. Being nearer to me in age, plus she manages to make me feel inadequate all the time.
> Thanks for the good wishes!


Well I am glad you dont have "her" anymore. And now you can shower in private and peace.

I did quickly read through your posts to see how the MRI went., glad it is over for you. I see you will have to wait a bit for the results. Do you see the Specialist to get the results or just your GP?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How strange as the doctor//nutritionist that wrote The Bone Broth Diet book I refer to recommends it to solve the issue of "leaky gut".
There must be a difference in the bone broth diet you've read about and what I do. Fortunately, I don't have leaky gut.


RookieRetiree said:


> I've been reading more about bone broth diet not being good for those with auto-immune issues. It aggravates "leaky gut". No one answer for all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The butterfly is the little metal do-daddy that goes at the back of your ear, to hold the earring in place, it was completely embedded/grown over.
> Thank you, and thank you!


Ouch!!!! :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You would be most welcome too!


Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> David wants to go to Florida or Louisiana in the next year or two on vacation so he can fish, we just need to go by Georgia going one direction or the other. :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A couple of years ago i passed a fairly large fishing boat , saw 2 young men giving it a good clean , an older man fixing a net and a lady sat knitting a jumper , they looked like a family and i thought what a nice way to pass they day sat knitting while the men of the family work :sm01:


What a nice picture!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is GORGEOUS! Of course, you know I love purple but your skills are so incredible! I can't wait for colder weather just so I can wear my "Julie sweater!"


Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love those I spy quilts! Do you know why they are called I Spy quilts? Just curious.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too & I had it for the first time last year.
> 
> After I got the cleaning done this morning I spent the rest of the day finishing projects. I got all the threads trimmed on the 2 quilts & darned ends on 2 baby sweaters & hats. I'll have to take photos of the sweaters tomorrow
> 
> These are I Spy quilts sorry the photos aren't great


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> The worst we ever came across was the Skyline Highway bridge in Tampa Bay, Florida. Fortunately DH was driving and not me - I enjoyed going over it, but I don't think I would have if I'd been driving!


Wow! Not sure I would like to be driving that one!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me feel sick just looking at it especially the second picture , I've driven across the ¸Øresund bridge / tunnel which connects Malmö to Copenhagen. Was a bit nerve racking to see just water all around for 5 miles , glad the weather was nice dont think i could have done it in bad weather , the tunnel wasnt bad as im used to going through a tunnel


Is that a bridge that becomes a tunnel? It looks like that in the photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great knits/crochet/sewing items Sorlenna, Julie and Bonnie! I often think I've commented on something because I've written it up in the photo summary, but haven't commented here.....old age doesn't come itself (as my DG would have said! She also said 'You can live too long" but we'll leave that one!!) :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24: Love your Gran's sayings!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was an accident honest. Think I've just squashed Julies wicked witch :sm23:


LOL :sm24: Well done Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's cheap--I don't want to know what full price is here.


That I can believe!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret....the cape you made your mom with the owls sounds divine....can you direct me to the pattern?

Wishing E the best on the potty training. So glad that aspect of mothering is over for me. Love how E's language seems to be growing by leaps and bounds. Also, what a great shopping excursion and buys you made!


darowil said:


> All they need are eyes- amazing what a difference they make. Either small beads or for a young one maybe a small knot.
> I need to get Mum's from her now that the cold weather is gone and add eyes to the 35 owls round the bottom of her cape. But wanted to give it to her before her surgery and simply didn't have time to get them done. And she loves it and hasn't wanted to hand it over while still using it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Definitely worth bragging about them.
> After all I hardly ever stop talking about mine (well one, the other doesn't do too much just yet at only 3 weeks old).


I still find it funny that you and I (who weren't desperate to be grannies) are never done talking about them! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been on that bridge....also I was NOT driving. I get a little anxious driving over large and/or high bridges.


KateB said:


> The worst we ever came across was the Skyline Highway bridge in Tampa Bay, Florida. Fortunately DH was driving and not me - I enjoyed going over it, but I don't think I would have if I'd been driving!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me feel sick just looking at it especially the second picture , I've driven across the ¸Øresund bridge / tunnel which connects Malmö to Copenhagen. Was a bit nerve racking to see just water all around for 5 miles , glad the weather was nice dont think i could have done it in bad weather , the tunnel wasnt bad as im used to going through a tunnel


Never seen a photo of that one before- 5 miles is a LONG way!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a nice picture!


You had me thinking, "Oh, no I've missed a photograph!" then I realised you meant a picture in your imagination! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I only managed up to page 59 and I am going to try and sleep. There is a little cool breeze now so will leave my bedroom window open a bit overnight. There was a time that we would leave backdoor open at night with the screen door locked, but I am not comfortable doing that these days....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It is beautiful. Love the color and the design. You are a most creative knitter.


Thank you Joyce. I saw this idea a while back, but do you think I can find it again?! The Internet does that to me!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Love your Gran's sayings!


She seemed to have one for every occasion and probably another to contradict it! She was also very superstitious so always "touching wood" or throwing salt over her shoulder.....once into my uncle's eyes! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Great that you are feeling so much better since the surgery that you can cut back on the care needed. Now to pray that they can do something about your hands. Guess as I read I will see how the MRI went as you have had it by now. That will need to wait till tomorrow as I am leaving here and going onto other emails.


 :sm24: No results of course as yet, but I now have the initial appointment for Optometry, as a Guinea Pig for the students exams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is gorgeous :sm24:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I am glad you dont have "her" anymore. And now you can shower in private and peace.
> 
> I did quickly read through your posts to see how the MRI went., glad it is over for you. I see you will have to wait a bit for the results. Do you see the Specialist to get the results or just your GP?


Not certain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is GORGEOUS! Of course, you know I love purple but your skills are so incredible! I can't wait for colder weather just so I can wear my "Julie sweater!"


Thanks Gwen! Even one day cold enough for it is all the winter I'm wishing on you!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> She seemed to have one for every occasion and probably another to contradict it! She was also very superstitious so always "touching wood" or throwing salt over her shoulder.....once into my uncle's eyes! :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm09: Love that she also had ones to contradict another :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> You had me thinking, "Oh, no I've missed a photograph!" then I realised you meant a picture in your imagination! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She seemed to have one for every occasion and probably another to contradict it! She was also very superstitious so always "touching wood" or throwing salt over her shoulder.....once into my uncle's eyes! :sm06: :sm09:


Sounds like my Mum!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a doctor's appointment this morning. Nothing big; just having my ears cleaned, hearing checked, and talk about vertigo raising it's ugly head again. My left ear keeps feeling stopped up and last time I went the doctor said some folks just produce an excessive amount of ear wax. Also have noticed I've had to ask folks to repeat what they've said (particularly my youngest grandson who tends to talk very very quietly). Anyway, will have to leave in about an hour but will TTYL. 

Julie so glad the MRI is over with and that you will get results soon-ish. Hoping everything can be resolved.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! He's already picked it out, there was one in Yellowstone and he made a point to point it out to me at least 2 or 3 times. :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


Your usual lovely work!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too & I had it for the first time last year.
> 
> After I got the cleaning done this morning I spent the rest of the day finishing projects. I got all the threads trimmed on the 2 quilts & darned ends on 2 baby sweaters & hats. I'll have to take photos of the sweaters tomorrow
> 
> These are I Spy quilts sorry the photos aren't great


Someone will love those!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> I mentioned to Marvin the other day that I would love to drive the trace from one end to the other. He suggests we plan to spend the night at one end as it is a rather long to drive from where we are to one end and then go to the other and then home again. We are closer to the Nashville end. The trace is 440 miles from Natchez, Mississippi to Nashville, TN. And they have a strict speed limit of 50 mph , commercial traffic is prohibited.


That would be great! It's on our bucket list to do in the RV.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Back to beautiful blue skies here this morning , its going to be a lovely day , just been out in the back garden and noticed the strawberry plants , the ones husband cut right back have actually got strawberries on them again , i saw a few weeks back that they had flowers and thought the frost will come along and kill them off but no the middle of October and there are strawberries on them, weird ,


I'm surprised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a doctor's appointment this morning. Nothing big; just having my ears cleaned, hearing checked, and talk about vertigo raising it's ugly head again. My left ear keeps feeling stopped up and last time I went the doctor said some folks just produce an excessive amount of ear wax. Also have noticed I've had to ask folks to repeat what they've said (particularly my youngest grandson who tends to talk very very quietly). Anyway, will have to leave in about an hour but will TTYL.
> 
> Julie so glad the MRI is over with and that you will get results soon-ish. Hoping everything can be resolved.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Your usual lovely work!


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How strange as the doctor//nutritionist that wrote The Bone Broth Diet book I refer to recommends it to solve the issue of "leaky gut".
> There must be a difference in the bone broth diet you've read about and what I do. Fortunately, I don't have leaky gut.


It's amazing how many different opinions there are in so many things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been on that bridge....also I was NOT driving. I get a little anxious driving over large and/or high bridges.


I do better on bridges than I do in tunnels, driving or not! I've driven the Chesepeak Bay bridge. ( I'm sure I haven't spelled that right!)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: No results of course as yet, but I now have the initial appointment for Optometry, as a Guinea Pig for the students exams.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


I'm hoping this is also for you. Perfect color for you. It will be so gorgeous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too & I had it for the first time last year.
> 
> After I got the cleaning done this morning I spent the rest of the day finishing projects. I got all the threads trimmed on the 2 quilts & darned ends on 2 baby sweaters & hats. I'll have to take photos of the sweaters tomorrow
> 
> These are I Spy quilts sorry the photos aren't great


I love the colors and it looks so comfy. I hope I get back into sewing soon. If I ever quit having company. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love your new gansey. What a pretty color.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, you got wonderful bargains. Good luck with toilet training. Love that Elisabeth is using three words sentences.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think we are getting tonight what Sonja got last night. The wind is totally crazy, the roof & patio door has been shaking & moaning. DH is praying all the yet to be combined canola swaths aren't piled in the bush, we will see in the morning


Oh no! I sure hope the canola swaths are ok. Mother Nature sure can be cruel.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love the quilts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Definitley getting what we had, took mishka out yesterday and i was surprised that i didnt see much damage , lots of small twigs and branches everywhere but the trees were still standing , it wasnt till we got down to the lake that i saw a big tree had split in half and fallen over one of the old wooden bridges, show off Annie got down on her tummy and crawled under it so i had no option but to clamber over it , im sure she sat there laughing at me ????
> Fingers crossed the canola stays safe


So glad nobody was hurt when the tree came down. You made me chuckle, though not funny at the time, i'm Sure. I would have probably gotten stuck halfway over being so short what we go through for the love of our pets.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello to everyone. Just thought I’d have my morning cuppa’ with you. Only got a few posts read and need to get busy now so I can get things done that the cleaning people don’t do. Had a wonderful day yesterday with energy and accomplished way more than I normally would. I tried not to over-do but it’s hard not to take advantage of a day like that. Happy knitting, etc., to all and sending hugs ????.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I think I pushed it too far down the shaft.


 :sm03:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


It is beautiful, Julie, and I love the colour. It's so soft looking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too & I had it for the first time last year.
> 
> After I got the cleaning done this morning I spent the rest of the day finishing projects. I got all the threads trimmed on the 2 quilts & darned ends on 2 baby sweaters & hats. I'll have to take photos of the sweaters tomorrow
> 
> These are I Spy quilts sorry the photos aren't great


Very nice. Who's getting these?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> The worst we ever came across was the Skyline Highway bridge in Tampa Bay, Florida. Fortunately DH was driving and not me - I enjoyed going over it, but I don't think I would have if I'd been driving!


I would not like that. I can feel my stomach churning now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just sent Maryanne the recipe for the chicken and corn chowder. She liked it so much when she was here the other day that she rang up to ask for the recipe- and has rung twice more to make sure I don't forget!
> And then tonight we had Fan's tomato Tart. Added cooked potato as suggested and it was really tasty (potatoes would have had more favour than normal as one of us (probably me) had taken a cup of stock out the freezer by mistake so I cooked the potatoes in it. But will be doing that one again for sure. Cooked in the Weber- does a great job as an oven. In fact having had pastry taste that good for ages and I was thinking it might be too old and opened too long ago- used frozen pastry as mine never works and as a lazy cook why spend time on something that won't taste any better but maybe worse?


That does look tasty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me feel sick just looking at it especially the second picture , I've driven across the ¸Øresund bridge / tunnel which connects Malmö to Copenhagen. Was a bit nerve racking to see just water all around for 5 miles , glad the weather was nice dont think i could have done it in bad weather , the tunnel wasnt bad as im used to going through a tunnel


That's even worse. I can't imagine 5 miles of it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, I agree, when you have been sick and had no energy it is hard to not overdo on a day you have energy. Hope you haven’t over done.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, enjoy your trip to Rome. Are you visiting relatives?


From me also. Have a wonderful time. We saw a Roman aqueduct while in Spain, absolutely breath taking.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I want to go to Scotland but don't think my DH will go with & im not sure I want him to as he can't walk much. He has an ankle full of hardware from a fight he lost with a horse as a teenager & is in agony the next day if he walks much. I know there's lots of places that require lots of walking & don't want to miss them


Yes, we walked so much....DH s heart doesn't like a lot of exercise first thing in the morning, it's kind of strange, no one can figure it out, so we had to be careful for him. But he did really well. He was pretty stressed especially after the first robbery but after a few days he relaxed. Helped that there was lots of very reasonably priced wine ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, sounds lovely other than the robbing of your DH, I'm glad that the consulate was able to get things taken care of for you.
> I would love to visit that area, Washington State is on my bucket list.


We love it here. We lived on the west side of the mountains for about 12 years and now here for over 20. Love the very dry climate, mild winter temps and open spaces.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lovely! It will be so much fun going with your girls. Edit to say this is for Angel - sorry I'm still trying to figure this out.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I need to do that - walk, I mean.


Oh my so do I! I always do go for a walk along the river, but when we were in Spain I kept telling my DD I need to up the ante and walk for twice as long. Of course once home I'm not as enthusiastic about doubling the walk. My excuse is that I've tons to do here at home and housework and gardening is exercise too, right?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Is that a bridge that becomes a tunnel? It looks like that in the photo.


Yes the bridge spans for 5 miles over the sea then they made a man-made island that leads to the tunnel, its the longest bridge in Europe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I mentioned to Marvin the other day that I would love to drive the trace from one end to the other. He suggests we plan to spend the night at one end as it is a rather long to drive from where we are to one end and then go to the other and then home again. We are closer to the Nashville end. The trace is 440 miles from Natchez, Mississippi to Nashville, TN. And they have a strict speed limit of 50 mph , commercial traffic is prohibited.


Sounds like it would be a nice trip, have you been there before?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too & I had it for the first time last year.
> 
> After I got the cleaning done this morning I spent the rest of the day finishing projects. I got all the threads trimmed on the 2 quilts & darned ends on 2 baby sweaters & hats. I'll have to take photos of the sweaters tomorrow
> 
> These are I Spy quilts sorry the photos aren't great


Beautiful quilts! I seem to have very little patience for sewing, have done tons in the past but now not so much. Looking forward to seeing sweaters.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never seen a photo of that one before- 5 miles is a LONG way!


Beautiful in summer but can you imagine what it would be like in winter , there is a train that runs along it too


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


Gorgeous! Love the color. ❤


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitley getting what we had, took mishka out yesterday and i was surprised that i didnt see much damage , lots of small twigs and branches everywhere but the trees were still standing , it wasnt till we got down to the lake that i saw a big tree had split in half and fallen over one of the old wooden bridges, show off Annie got down on her tummy and crawled under it so i had no option but to clamber over it , im sure she sat there laughing at me ????
> Fingers crossed the canola stays safe


Wish I was a fly on the wall watching that performance????????
It was a very wild night here, I hardly slept, I could here metal banging & thought it was the downspout at the corner of the house(remember when I was painting last spring & asked for help & had a wrench delivered to me????) I thought I hadn't got the bolts tight enough but at 6 I looked out as there was a Big Bang & it was a strip of metal along the edge of the roof flopping & finally blew away. This morning it's still gusting but just looking out the windows I can see 4 trees down in the yard. DH told DS he will have to go check all the fences as he's sure there will be trees on the fences.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> The worst we ever came across was the Skyline Highway bridge in Tampa Bay, Florida. Fortunately DH was driving and not me - I enjoyed going over it, but I don't think I would have if I'd been driving!


Oh my goodness, no way I would be able to go over that bridge! We went over some high ones in Spain but nothing like this! I closed my eyes and prayed ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, we walked so much....DH s heart doesn't like a lot of exercise first thing in the morning, it's kind of strange, no one can figure it out, so we had to be careful for him. But he did really well. He was pretty stressed especially after the first robbery but after a few days he relaxed. Helped that there was lots of very reasonably priced wine ????


My stress buster of choice too! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my so do I! I always do go for a walk along the river, but when we were in Spain I kept telling my DD I need to up the ante and walk for twice as long. Of course once home I'm not as enthusiastic about doubling the walk. My excuse is that I've tons to do here at home and housework and gardening is exercise too, right?


I like your thinking! BTW is Maatje your christian name and how do you pronounce it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wish I was a fly on the wall watching that performance????????
> It was a very wild night here, I hardly slept, I could here metal banging & thought it was the downspout at the corner of the house(remember when I was painting last spring & asked for help & had a wrench delivered to me????) I thought I hadn't got the bolts tight enough but at 6 I looked out as there was a Big Bang & it was a strip of metal along the edge of the roof flopping & finally blew away. This morning it's still gusting but just looking out the windows I can see 4 trees down in the yard. DH told DS he will have to go check all the fences as he's sure there will be trees on the fences.


Sorry to hear about the trees Bonnie, will the metal strip from the roof be easy to fix ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Back to beautiful blue skies here this morning , its going to be a lovely day , just been out in the back garden and noticed the strawberry plants , the ones husband cut right back have actually got strawberries on them again , i saw a few weeks back that they had flowers and thought the frost will come along and kill them off but no the middle of October and there are strawberries on them, weird ,


Enjoy ????the #&@# Deer trimmed mine right to the ground so no danger of any more strawberries her, hopefully they won't winterkill f we will have some next year


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> The worst we ever came across was the Skyline Highway bridge in Tampa Bay, Florida. Fortunately DH was driving and not me - I enjoyed going over it, but I don't think I would have if I'd been driving!


Wow! That's something.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I now need to wear shoes with some support and an orthotic in them-not easy to do without socks in hot weather! But my achilles aches even if I just go barefoot for a hour or so.


That would drive me crazy, I go barefoot in the house most of the time & outside in summer too. I find closed shoes so hot in summer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me feel sick just looking at it especially the second picture , I've driven across the ¸Øresund bridge / tunnel which connects Malmö to Copenhagen. Was a bit nerve racking to see just water all around for 5 miles , glad the weather was nice dont think i could have done it in bad weather , the tunnel wasnt bad as im used to going through a tunnel


That's a little spooky seeing the bridge disappearing into the water


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mu SIL had surgery on one foot and the surgeon has done a butchered job on it. Has seen another surgeon (when hers refused to see her any more) who said that they job was terrible.


That's what happened to Jenny's one foot, second doctor tried to fix the mess but wasn't very successful


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> I like your thinking! BTW is Maatje your christian name and how do you pronounce it?


Well it's one of my Christian names, my parents blessed me with 3 and then gave me a nick name! ???? Sometimes very confusing especially for official documents etc. The " a" is short and the "tje" is more like a "tsch" sound. Does that make sense?! Hard to describe in letters. I'm not embarrassed by my names anymore. Sure was as a kid tho, especially as a teenager. Just wanted a normal name like Mary, or Ann...lol

Sounds like everyone had some weather yesterday. We were supposed to have high winds but nothing came of it except for a lovely breeze. Out garden went crazy while we were gone, so picked rest of the peppers and roasted them and then made another 12 quarts of tomato sauce. Also made some jalepeno jelly. Going to give all to DD and SIL as thankyou for wonderful trip in Spain. I made the jelly a little hot tho! ???? Wanted to make sure it was spicy enough as the sugar and vinegar calms down the heat. Well I sure did!! DD will have trouble but SIL loves hot food.

Off to a doctors appointment and will catch up again tomorrow. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love those I spy quilts! Do you know why they are called I Spy quilts? Just curious.


Every patch is different & you can play I spy with kids


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never seen a photo of that one before- 5 miles is a LONG way!


I haven't been near this bridge & not sure I'd want to travel it. The photo isn't great but you get the idea

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confederation_Bridge


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice. Who's getting these?


These 2 are going to Bags of Love. I have 2 more in process, I'm not sure where they will go. I cut up a ton of patches last spring, need to get them made into something


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my so do I! I always do go for a walk along the river, but when we were in Spain I kept telling my DD I need to up the ante and walk for twice as long. Of course once home I'm not as enthusiastic about doubling the walk. My excuse is that I've tons to do here at home and housework and gardening is exercise too, right?


I've started walking everyday since the garden work is pretty much done but I don't think I'm going today, too many tree branches blowing around to go near the bush & I'm not sure I could stay upright out in the open????
DS just came in, said the fence is broken in 3 places & trees over it in lots more so him & DH will probably spend all day fixing fence????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the trees Bonnie, will the metal strip from the roof be easy to fix ?


I'm not sure, will leave that up to DH


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good julie - i really like the color. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely bonnie - i wondered why they were called 'i spy' quilts - now i see. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too & I had it for the first time last year.
> 
> After I got the cleaning done this morning I spent the rest of the day finishing projects. I got all the threads trimmed on the 2 quilts & darned ends on 2 baby sweaters & hats. I'll have to take photos of the sweaters tomorrow
> 
> These are I Spy quilts sorry the photos aren't great


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great trip evelyn - take lots of pictures. it must be a beautiful drive to have the speed limit that low. --- sam



EJS said:


> I mentioned to Marvin the other day that I would love to drive the trace from one end to the other. He suggests we plan to spend the night at one end as it is a rather long to drive from where we are to one end and then go to the other and then home again. We are closer to the Nashville end. The trace is 440 miles from Natchez, Mississippi to Nashville, TN. And they have a strict speed limit of 50 mph , commercial traffic is prohibited.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Well it's one of my Christian names, my parents blessed me with 3 and then gave me a nick name! ???? Sometimes very confusing especially for official documents etc. The " a" is short and the "tje" is more like a "tsch" sound. Does that make sense?! Hard to describe in letters. I'm not embarrassed by my names anymore. Sure was as a kid tho, especially as a teenager. Just wanted a normal name like Mary, or Ann...lol
> 
> Sounds like everyone had some weather yesterday. We were supposed to have high winds but nothing came of it except for a lovely breeze. Out garden went crazy while we were gone, so picked rest of the peppers and roasted them and then made another 12 quarts of tomato sauce. Also made some jalepeno jelly. Going to give all to DD and SIL as thankyou for wonderful trip in Spain. I made the jelly a little hot tho! ???? Wanted to make sure it was spicy enough as the sugar and vinegar calms down the heat. Well I sure did!! DD will have trouble but SIL loves hot food.
> 
> Off to a doctors appointment and will catch up again tomorrow. Everyone have a great day.


Your name is lovely , funnily if you translate it , then it does become Mary , Marie or Maria 
My middle son would love your jalepeno jelly , the hotter the better for him , he does not get that from me ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My neighbor who has been my friend since I moved here as a kid is having a new GK this month, I don’t know if its a boy or girl so I made 2, both are from Wee Bean pattern, the dark one is James C Brett Chunky marble, I had 1 ball in my stash & didn’ t have enough for the whole hat so went digging & found the green left from another project. The peach is that plush yarn, its about 1/2 thick but very soft, I found it at the $$ store. I still need to get some buttons for it, it’s so thick I need something with a shank so will have to wait until I get to the city
I ordered some yarn from Hobium last month, they had balls of yarn just labelled Hat for 89 cents US, I ordered one & now wish I’d got a couple more, I think this will go in GDs Christmas stocking. I’m not in love with the pompon that came with it but probably GD will like it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes the bridge spans for 5 miles over the sea then they made a man-made island that leads to the tunnel, its the longest bridge in Europe


It's beautiful, but I'd be very nervous driving over it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks very yummy margaret. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just sent Maryanne the recipe for the chicken and corn chowder. She liked it so much when she was here the other day that she rang up to ask for the recipe- and has rung twice more to make sure I don't forget!
> And then tonight we had Fan's tomato Tart. Added cooked potato as suggested and it was really tasty (potatoes would have had more favour than normal as one of us (probably me) had taken a cup of stock out the freezer by mistake so I cooked the potatoes in it. But will be doing that one again for sure. Cooked in the Weber- does a great job as an oven. In fact having had pastry taste that good for ages and I was thinking it might be too old and opened too long ago- used frozen pastry as mine never works and as a lazy cook why spend time on something that won't taste any better but maybe worse?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well it's one of my Christian names, my parents blessed me with 3 and then gave me a nick name! ???? Sometimes very confusing especially for official documents etc. The " a" is short and the "tje" is more like a "tsch" sound. Does that make sense?! Hard to describe in letters. I'm not embarrassed by my names anymore. Sure was as a kid tho, especially as a teenager. Just wanted a normal name like Mary, or Ann...lol
> 
> Sounds like everyone had some weather yesterday. We were supposed to have high winds but nothing came of it except for a lovely breeze. Out garden went crazy while we were gone, so picked rest of the peppers and roasted them and then made another 12 quarts of tomato sauce. Also made some jalepeno jelly. Going to give all to DD and SIL as thankyou for wonderful trip in Spain. I made the jelly a little hot tho! ???? Wanted to make sure it was spicy enough as the sugar and vinegar calms down the heat. Well I sure did!! DD will have trouble but SIL loves hot food.
> 
> Off to a doctors appointment and will catch up again tomorrow. Everyone have a great day.


Pepper jelly is one of the few things that I don't make. We don't eat spicy stuff & im allergic to peppers.
I have a great recipe for oven roasted spaghetti sauce that's quick & easy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too & I had it for the first time last year.
> 
> After I got the cleaning done this morning I spent the rest of the day finishing projects. I got all the threads trimmed on the 2 quilts & darned ends on 2 baby sweaters & hats. I'll have to take photos of the sweaters tomorrow
> 
> These are I Spy quilts sorry the photos aren't great


Beautiful quilts Bonnie. I love both colours, would be hard pressed to choose a favourite. I don't know how you find the time to make these along with everything else you do.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wish I was a fly on the wall watching that performance????????
> It was a very wild night here, I hardly slept, I could here metal banging & thought it was the downspout at the corner of the house(remember when I was painting last spring & asked for help & had a wrench delivered to me????) I thought I hadn't got the bolts tight enough but at 6 I looked out as there was a Big Bang & it was a strip of metal along the edge of the roof flopping & finally blew away. This morning it's still gusting but just looking out the windows I can see 4 trees down in the yard. DH told DS he will have to go check all the fences as he's sure there will be trees on the fences.


That sounds a disturbing, wild night and not much sleep was had?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


What beautiful work you do Julie. That colour is just fabulous.

Glad you got the MRI over and done. Two weeks is a long time when you're waiting for results, but no news is good news. If there was anything of concern I'm sure they'd be on the phone to you a lot sooner.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A couple of years ago i passed a fairly large fishing boat , saw 2 young men giving it a good clean , an older man fixing a net and a lady sat knitting a jumper , they looked like a family and i thought what a nice way to pass they day sat knitting while the men of the family work :sm01:


That family certainly have their priorities right!! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, sweaters and hat are great. My granddaughters loved pompons.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My neighbor who has been my friend since I moved here as a kid is having a new GK this month, I don't know if its a boy or girl so I made 2, both are from Wee Bean pattern, the dark one is James C Brett Chunky marble, I had 1 ball in my stash & didn' t have enough for the whole hat so went digging & found the green left from another project. The peach is that plush yarn, its about 1/2 thick but very soft, I found it at the $$ store. I still need to get some buttons for it, it's so thick I need something with a shank so will have to wait until I get to the city
> I ordered some yarn from Hobium last month, they had balls of yarn just labelled Hat for 89 cents US, I ordered one & now wish I'd got a couple more, I think this will go in GDs Christmas stocking. I'm not in love with the pompon that came with it but probably GD will like it


They are great. She will love the pink pom-pom, I am sure :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the sweaters are lovely - as is the hat - are those little pom poms around the edge? think gd will like it a lot. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My neighbor who has been my friend since I moved here as a kid is having a new GK this month, I don't know if its a boy or girl so I made 2, both are from Wee Bean pattern, the dark one is James C Brett Chunky marble, I had 1 ball in my stash & didn' t have enough for the whole hat so went digging & found the green left from another project. The peach is that plush yarn, its about 1/2 thick but very soft, I found it at the $$ store. I still need to get some buttons for it, it's so thick I need something with a shank so will have to wait until I get to the city
> I ordered some yarn from Hobium last month, they had balls of yarn just labelled Hat for 89 cents US, I ordered one & now wish I'd got a couple more, I think this will go in GDs Christmas stocking. I'm not in love with the pompon that came with it but probably GD will like it


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, I agree, when you have been sick and had no energy it is hard to not overdo on a day you have energy. Hope you haven't over done.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Well, not getting much done today as I'm really tired. Cancelled my diet app't. for tomorrow as I need whatever time I have. Made a lunch app't. the day I had energy. :sm23: Felt like I could do anything, now wishing I hadn't done that, so here I am back on here with my friends. At least I feel like I'm doing something good here. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a doctor's appointment this morning. Nothing big; just having my ears cleaned, hearing checked, and talk about vertigo raising it's ugly head again. My left ear keeps feeling stopped up and last time I went the doctor said some folks just produce an excessive amount of ear wax. Also have noticed I've had to ask folks to repeat what they've said (particularly my youngest grandson who tends to talk very very quietly). Anyway, will have to leave in about an hour but will TTYL.
> 
> Julie so glad the MRI is over with and that you will get results soon-ish. Hoping everything can be resolved.


Gwen, if you have trouble with ear wax try putting a few drops of warmed olive oil (or any oil) in 2 or 3 times a day. That usually helps. I have trouble hearing what people say at times too and have to ask them to repeat it. Had a hearing test just recently and will go back to the Dr when I get home from holiday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angelam, have a wonderful trip. Rome amazed me with being allowed to go down and touch buildings from the time of Christ and before. Hope you get to see all the things you want and wishing you energy. I missed the Vatican City because I didn't have the energy to move that day. I was on tour with the band and it was excruciating, but wonderful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Oh my so do I! I always do go for a walk along the river, but when we were in Spain I kept telling my DD I need to up the ante and walk for twice as long. Of course once home I'm not as enthusiastic about doubling the walk. My excuse is that I've tons to do here at home and housework and gardening is exercise too, right?


Join a walking group! It makes it a social thing too. You walk along chattering to whoever happens to be walking next to you and don't realise the miles you've put in. I go out twice a week with mine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Yes, we walked so much....DH s heart doesn't like a lot of exercise first thing in the morning, it's kind of strange, no one can figure it out, so we had to be careful for him. But he did really well. He was pretty stressed especially after the first robbery but after a few days he relaxed. Helped that there was lots of very reasonably priced wine ????


Sorry to hear about the robbery.:sm25: :sm25: Such an awful thing to have happen. Cute about the wine helping. :sm23: :sm23: Our friends were robbed their last trip also, but I forget which country. Thinking France. Their phone was taken and they didn't cancel it thinking it was password protected but the people wiped it clean and then used it for what they think were terrorist calls from the short length & number of the calls and the countries that were involved. They learned the hard way to cancel the phone. Think they don't have to pay the bills though....hoping. Has to be the worst feeling. Another friend even had a belt pack on and the gypsies surrounded him, (children and one adult) and they got his money and all else inside it. He never knew it till they were gone, so they are good at what they do. Glad the reasonable wine helped.

For those thinking of traveling with problems walking. In Scotland, the organization we went through with AAA we were on a bus most of the time and in a group, so the walking was minimal and even had handicapped people on the bus. One from an injury and one disabled. They did fine as places supplied a golf cart type vehicle at castles where there were long walks to the gardens or they had a wheel chair for part of the time. So on an organized tour it was pretty good. Thing is, you would want to be with a group of people, but it was our first tour like that for 10 days and it was a very nice group of people. I do remember them complaining about the 10 minute wait for the elevator in the hotel in the Highlands though. It was a 1 person and took forever but at least with time they could get to their room. We would loved to have gone on our own but I figured DH would be so busy driving and not see things as even when we are here he says he can't see because he's driving. Also, being on the other side of the road and dealing with driving on the other side....plus loads of tour buses coming at one on the narrow roads. We like being alone, but the tour really was good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Angelam, have a wonderful trip. Rome amazed me with being allowed to go down and touch buildings from the time of Christ and before. Hope you get to see all the things you want and wishing you energy. I missed the Vatican City because I didn't have the energy to move that day. I was on tour with the band and it was excruciating, but wonderful.


Thanks Daralene. The Vatican and Sistine Chapel are at the top of my list.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't been near this bridge & not sure I'd want to travel it. The photo isn't great but you get the idea
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confederation_Bridge


Guess my son and family have driven this bridge as they drove to Prince Edward Island several times for vacation.

So sorry to hear about the damage to the house and downed trees. Hoping that all was ok for DH with the bales.

Love the knitting. Just so great and I'm sure they will be well received.

I know I should be working, so if I can I am getting off now. Well I can, just if I have the willpower. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My neighbor who has been my friend since I moved here as a kid is having a new GK this month, I don't know if its a boy or girl so I made 2, both are from Wee Bean pattern, the dark one is James C Brett Chunky marble, I had 1 ball in my stash & didn' t have enough for the whole hat so went digging & found the green left from another project. The peach is that plush yarn, its about 1/2 thick but very soft, I found it at the $$ store. I still need to get some buttons for it, it's so thick I need something with a shank so will have to wait until I get to the city
> I ordered some yarn from Hobium last month, they had balls of yarn just labelled Hat for 89 cents US, I ordered one & now wish I'd got a couple more, I think this will go in GDs Christmas stocking. I'm not in love with the pompon that came with it but probably GD will like it


They are lovely Bonnie, i really like the patterns and the colour yarns you used


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pepper jelly is one of the few things that I don't make. We don't eat spicy stuff & im allergic to peppers.
> I have a great recipe for oven roasted spaghetti sauce that's quick & easy


I'd like that Bonnie, when you get time. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Bonnie, i really like the patterns and the colour yarns you used


Oops dont know what happened here


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Daralene. The Vatican and Sistine Chapel are at the top of my list.


Be aware the Sistine Chapel is shut on a Saturday afternoon....ask me how I know! For a while we seemed to specialise in going to places and getting a shut door.......Van Gogh Museum, Sistine Chapel, the Coliseum (sp?)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, sorry you are tired today, but not surprised. So hard to monitor energy levels when most of the time your energy is low, then feels good. I do same thing.
Maya and I walked an hour and fed the horses. Showered, shampooed, resting and checking computer.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like it would be a nice trip, have you been there before?


We have favorite spots we like to visit on the Trace but I have never been to Natchez, MS. I have been to Nashville, more acurately through Nashville, but not by way of the trace.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My neighbor who has been my friend since I moved here as a kid is having a new GK this month, I don't know if its a boy or girl so I made 2, both are from Wee Bean pattern, the dark one is James C Brett Chunky marble, I had 1 ball in my stash & didn' t have enough for the whole hat so went digging & found the green left from another project. The peach is that plush yarn, its about 1/2 thick but very soft, I found it at the $$ store. I still need to get some buttons for it, it's so thick I need something with a shank so will have to wait until I get to the city
> I ordered some yarn from Hobium last month, they had balls of yarn just labelled Hat for 89 cents US, I ordered one & now wish I'd got a couple more, I think this will go in GDs Christmas stocking. I'm not in love with the pompon that came with it but probably GD will like it


Those are beautiful. Really like the peach. I am not a pom pom fan but kids love them... :sm01:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I was awakened this morning by GDG3 who will be 5 in Dec. She is such a sweetheart. She just comes in, turns on the light, jacket, shoes and socks off and climbs in bed with me---giggling the whole time. Once she knew I was awake it was out the door to the living room. We watched a movie, read some books and she did a little coloring. When it was time to go she wrapped her arms around me neck and I told her "I love hugs like this". She informed it it was not a hug. What is it then? It's a "hold on tight!" Perfect, I love it too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 18 October '17

Happy Hump Day. For some reason October seems to be flying by. Today is bright and sunny - the air is cool but it is still nice outside. A beautiful fall day. Blanco certainly has enjoyed it - laying out in the sun.

Italian Garlic No Knead Bread

Prep time: 40 mins 
Cook time: 30 mins
Total time: 1 hour 10 mins
Author: Pamela Braun | mymansbelly.com
Recipe type: Bread
Cuisine: American
Makes 1 loaf

Ingredients
1½ Cups Lukewarm Water (more water needed for cooking)
1¼ Ounce Packet Active Dry Yeast
¾ Tablespoons Kosher Salt
3¼ Cups All Purpose Flour (plus more for dusting)
15-20 cloves roasted garlic
2 Teaspoons Italian Seasoning
Cornmeal

Instructions
1. In a small mixing bowl mix water and yeast. Let sit for 30 minutes. You'll see some foam on top of the water.
2. Add the flour and salt to a large bowl and whisk to thoroughly to combine it. 
3. Add the wet ingredients and stir to combine. I used a long handled wooden spoon to thoroughly combine the flour. 
Note: You only need to mix the flour until you don't see any more flour streaks running through the dough. If you are having trouble combining all of the flour, you can add more water (a tablespoon at a time) and keep stirring.
4. Stir in the garlic cloves and Italian seasoning mix. Make sure they're well combined.
5. Leave the dough in the bowl and cover loosely with a non terrycloth towel. Sit the bowl in a place that is warm and not drafty. Let dough rise roughly 2 hours. (Don't use terrycloth because the cloth fibers will stick to the dough.)
6. Cover your hands, lightly, in flour. Take the bread and pull edges under, to the bottom of the dough so that you have a smooth dome. Sprinkle board with cornmeal and place dough dome on board.
7. Let dough rest for 40-60 minutes.
8. Preheat oven to 450 degrees Farenheit.
9. Place a pizza stone, or cast iron skillet, on the middle rack of your oven. On a lower rack place a broiler pan or half sheet pan (you'll be adding water to this pan so make sure the pan has sides on it).
10. Lightly dust the top of the loaf with flour and slash the top ¼″ deep.
11. Place the loaf on the pizza stone or skillet. 
12. Pour 1 cup of hot water into broiler pan/half sheet pan and quickly close the oven door, so that the steam stays in the oven.
13. Bake for 30-40 minutes, or until top is nicely golden brown.
14. Remove from oven and let cool.

To roast the garlic: 
1. Cut the top 1" off of garlic heads. 
2. Place heads onto foil. 
3. Drizzle with about 1½ tablespoons olive oil. 
4. Crumple foil around heads. 
5. Pop into a 425 degree Fahrenheit oven for 40 minutes. 
6. Remove from oven and let cool. 
7. To add to bread just squeeze the garlic pieces out of the garlic husk.

http://mymansbelly.com/2017/10/13/italian-garlic-no-knead-bread/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MyMansBelly+%28My+Man%27s+Belly%29

MAPLE DIJON CHICKEN THIGHS

You won't find an easier, more flavorful dish than these Maple Dijon Chicken Thighs. Sweet and savory, this dish is a family pleaser.

Total Cost $6.70 recipe / $1.12 serving
Author Beth M

INGREDIENTS
1/4 cup Dijon mustard $0.36
2 Tbsp real maple syrup $0.60
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.13
2 tsp soy sauce $0.04
1 clove garlic $0.08
1/2 Tbsp dried rosemary or fresh $0.30
6 boneless skinless chicken thighs (about 2.3 lbs.) $5.19

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. 
2. In a small bowl, stir together the Dijon mustard, maple syrup, olive oil, and soy sauce. 
3. Mince the garlic and chop the rosemary. Stir both into the marinade.
4. Coat the inside of a casserole dish with non-stick spray. 
5. Arrange the chicken thighs in the dish so that they are close, but not overlapping. 
6. Pour the marinade on top and then spread it around until the thighs are completely covered.
7. Bake the chicken thighs in the preheated oven for 45-50 minutes, or until they are cooked through and the liquid around the thighs is simmering. 
8. Spoon some of the liquid over the thighs, return them to the oven.
9. Switch the oven's setting from bake to broil. Broil for about 5 minutes, or until the top of the chicken is golden brown.

NOTE: Use a spoon to drizzle the cooking juices over top of the chicken after baking. Avoid using a brush as this will wipe off the baked on marinade.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2013/05/maple-dijon-chicken/

CARROT AND ORZO SALAD

Total Cost $4.07 reicpe / $1.02 serving
Prep Time 20 minutes
Cook Time 30 minutes
Total Time 50 minutes
Servings to 6 servings
Author Beth M

INGREDIENTS
1 lb carrots $1.09
2 Tbsp olive oil, divided $0.36
1/2 Tbsp ground cumin $0.07
1/4 tsp salt $0.02
freshly ground pepper to taste $0.05
1 cup uncooked orzo $1.19
1/3 bunch fresh parsley $0.23
2 oz feta cheese, crumbled $1.07
1/2 Tbsp lemon juice $0.03

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. 
2. Wash and peel the carrots and then slice them into thin medallions, about 1/8 to 1/4 inch thick.
3. Place the sliced carrots in a bowl and toss them together with one tablespoon of olive oil, the cumin, salt, and some freshly ground pepper. 
4. Once coated in the oil and seasonings, spread the carrots out on a baking sheet covered in foil. Roast in the preheated oven for 30 minutes.
5. While the carrots are roasting, boil the orzo for 7-10 minutes, or until tender. Drain the orzo and allow it to cool slightly. 
6. Use the remaining 1 tablespoon of olive oil to toss with the orzo so it doesn't stick as it cools.
7. Once the carrots have roasted, transfer them to a large bowl. 
8. Pull the parsley leaves from their stems and give them a rough chop. 
9. Add the parsley and crumbled feta to the bowl. 
10. Add the slightly cooled pasta and toss until the ingredients are combined. 
11. Sprinkle with the lemon juice and a bit more salt, if desired. Toss once more and then serve.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2013/05/carrot-orzo-salad/

GRAIN-FREE ALMOND STRAWBERRY BREAKFAST CAKE

Grain-free, refined sugar-free, dairy-free strawberry breakfast cake made with almond flour, olive oil, and pure maple syrup. This protein-packed cake is healthy enough to call breakfast, and delicious enough to call dessert!

COURSE: DESSERT
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 1 HOUR
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR 15 MINUTES
SERVINGS: 1 8-INCH CAKE
AUTHOR: JULIA | theroastedroot.com

INGREDIENTS
3 large eggs
1/4 cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1/2 cup pure maple syrup
1.5 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1 teaspoon lemon juice or cider vinegar
2.5 cups almond flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
1 cup fresh strawberriessliced
2/3 cup raw almonds chopped

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F, and lightly oil or spray an 8-inch spring form pan (or regular 8-inch cake pan). Line the bottom of the pan with parchment paper.
2. Add all ingredients for the cake except for the strawberries and raw almonds to a blender and blend until smooth.
3. Fold the sliced strawberries into the cake batter. 
4. Transfer the batter to the prepared pan and smooth into an even layer. Top with the raw chopped walnuts.
5. Bake on the center rack of the oven 45 to 55 minutes, or until the cake turns golden-brown and the center is set up. 
6. Turn off the oven and allow cake to stand in the hot oven another 10 minutes.
7. Allow cake to cool at least 1 hour before slicing and serving.

http://www.theroastedroot.net/grain-free-almond-strawberry-breakfast-cake/

Low-FODMAP Maple-Coconut Pie

This attractive pie will be welcome on any special occasion and it couldn't be easier. You don't even have to make a crust! The pie filling separates as it bakes to form a crust, a custard filling, and a chewy topping. To keep it low-FODMAP, stick to one piece. Even sweeteners, such as maple syrup, that are considered suitable for a low-FODMAP diet should be limited to small portions on the elimination phase.

Nutrition Highlights (per serving)
CALORIES221
FAT10g
CARBS22g
PROTEIN3g
Total Time 50 min 
Prep 10 min, Cook 40 min 
Servings 10

Ingredients
3 large eggs
1¼ cups lactose-free whole milk
½ cup 100% pure maple syrup
2 tablespoons brown rice flour
2 tablespoons cornstarch
2 tablespoons tapioca flour
1 teaspoon white vinegar
6 tablespoons melted butter
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1¼ cups unsweetened, shredded dried coconut

Preparation
1. Place an oven rack into the lower 1/3 of the oven and preheat oven to 350F (325F if using a glass pie plate). Butter a 9-inch pie plate.
2. In a large bowl, beat together the eggs, milk, and maple syrup with a whisk or electric mixer until foamy. 
3. Stir in the rice flour, cornstarch, tapioca flour, vinegar, melted butter, vanilla, and coconut flakes. 
4. Pour the mixture into the prepared pie plate. 
5. Bake for about 40 minutes, until golden brown and bubbly on the edges.
6. Chill the pie for several hours or overnight. Sprinkle with confectioner's sugar. Cut into wedges for serving.

Ingredient Variations and Substitutions: Six tablespoons of Pamela's Artisan Gluten-Free All-Purpose Flour Blend can be used in place of the brown rice, cornstarch, and tapioca flour.

Cooking and Serving Tips: This recipe was not designed for typical, sweetened shredded coconut often sold in the baking aisle. Purchase unsweetened, dried shredded coconut in bulk bins or in the health food section of the grocery store. This pie contains eggs and milk, so it should be stored in the refrigerator.

http://www.verywell.com/maple-coconut-pie-4147900?utm_campaign=wellfed&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20171016&utm_term=bouncex

Healthy Slow Cooker Buffalo Chicken Sweet Potatoes

Juicy slow cooker buffalo chicken served over sweet potatoes and topped with a creamy yogurt drizzle. You'll love this easy, healthy crock pot recipe!

PREP TIME: 10 minutes
COOK TIME: 2-3 hours (on high); 4-5 hours (on low)
TOTAL TIME: 2-3 hours (on high); 4-5 hours (on low)
YIELD: 4 servings

Ingredients:

FOR THE SLOW COOKER BUFFALO CHICKEN:
1 1/2 pounds boneless, skinless chicken breasts (about 3)
3/4 cup hot sauce, such as Frank's
2 tablespoons coconut oil
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon ground cayenne
4 sweet potatoes
1 tablespoon cornstarch, mixed with 1 tablespoon water to create a slurry
Chopped green onions, for serving

FOR THE BLUE CHEESE YOGURT DRESSING (OMIT TO MAKE DAIRY FREE):
1/2 cup nonfat plain Greek yogurt
2 tablespoons milk
1/2 teaspoon white vinegar
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/3 cup crumbled blue cheese, plus additional for serving

Directions:
1. Lightly coat a slow cooker with nonstick spray (I used a 6-quart but believe a smaller size would be fine too). 
2. Place the chicken in the bottom of the slow cooker.
3. Place the hot sauce, coconut oil, salt, garlic powder, and cayenne in a microwave-safe bowl or measuring cup. Microwave until the coconut oil is melted (about 45 seconds), then stir until smooth. If you prefer not to use the microwave, melt the ingredients together in a small saucepan on the stove. 
4. Pour the sauce over the chicken. 
5. Cover the slow cooker, then cook for 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hours on high or 4 to 5 hours on low, until the chicken is cooked through and reaches an internal temperature of 165 degrees F. 
6. Remove the chicken from crockpot and shred.

About 30 minutes before the chicken is done, bake the sweet potatoes: 
1. Preheat your oven to 400 degrees F. 
2. Prick the sweet potatoes all over with a fork, then place them on a foil-lined baking sheet. 
3. Bake until the sweet potatoes are tender, about 45 minutes to 1 hour, depending upon the size of your sweet potato. 
4. Turn off the oven and leave the sweet potatoes inside to keep them warm.

7. Once the chicken is shredded and while the sweet potatoes bake, mix the cornstarch and 1 tablespoon water together to create a slurry. Add it to the cooking liquid in the slow cooker, then whisk to combine. Cover the slow cooker and cook on high for 30 minutes to allow the sauce to thicken, stirring once halfway through. Once thick, return the chicken to the slow cooker and toss to coat.

For the blue cheese yogurt topping: 
1. In a small bowl, whisk together all of the ingredients-Greek yogurt, milk, white vinegar, black pepper, and blue cheese. 
2. Split open the sweet potatoes.
3. Top with the crock pot buffalo chicken, a drizzle of the blue cheese dressing, and green onions. Enjoy hot.

Store leftover buffalo chicken in the refrigerator for up to 4 days or freeze for up to 2 months.
Feel free to double this recipe to feed a larger group. You may need to adjust the cooking time accordingly.
All slow cookers differ in temperature, so adjust the cooking time according to your experience. Cooking time may vary based on the make and model of your slow cooker.

NUTRITION FACTS: Serving Size: 1 potato with 2 tablespoons yogurt dressing - Amount Per Serving: Calories: 213 - Total Fat: 9g - Saturated Fat: 7g = Cholesterol: 11mg - Sodium: 2099mg - Carbohydrates: 27g - Fiber: 4g - Sugar: 8g - Protein: 8g

http://www.wellplated.com/healthy-slow-cooker-buffalo-chicken/

Sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At over $1000 per Scan, I'm not grumbling that we get it for free.


You do have a valid point, a couple weeks is nothing to wait when you don't have to pay a bunch of money to get it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


Very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too & I had it for the first time last year.
> 
> After I got the cleaning done this morning I spent the rest of the day finishing projects. I got all the threads trimmed on the 2 quilts & darned ends on 2 baby sweaters & hats. I'll have to take photos of the sweaters tomorrow
> 
> These are I Spy quilts sorry the photos aren't great


Those are so cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am having to stand at the computer, there is a bad hack of WiFi systems world wide that we have been warned about- they hope to have it sorted sometime in November. Difficult to respond.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitley getting what we had, took mishka out yesterday and i was surprised that i didnt see much damage , lots of small twigs and branches everywhere but the trees were still standing , it wasnt till we got down to the lake that i saw a big tree had split in half and fallen over one of the old wooden bridges, show off Annie got down on her tummy and crawled under it so i had no option but to clamber over it , im sure she sat there laughing at me ????
> Fingers crossed the canola stays safe


LOL!!! She does keep you on your toes, and over logs... :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Be aware the Sistine Chapel is shut on a Saturday afternoon....ask me how I know! For a while we seemed to specialise in going to places and getting a shut door.......Van Gogh Museum, Sistine Chapel, the Coliseum (sp?)


Thanks for that information Kate. I've made a note.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

EJS said:


> We have favorite spots we like to visit on the Trace but I have never been to Natchez, MS. I have been to Nashville, more acurately through Nashville, but not by way of the trace.


That looks like a really lovely area.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thought i would throw this in too. --- sam

22 Uses for Lemon Peels

When life gives you lemons, make lemonade. But what to do with all those lemon peels? Don't toss them; put them to work. Lemon juice is about 5 to 6 percent citric acid and has a pH level of between 2 and 3. This low pH acidity makes lemon juice a great ally in breaking down rust and mineral stains, but gentle enough to not dull finishes. There is generally sufficient juice left in used lemon halves to tackle small tasks, and it all comes with its own applicator (the rind itself). Plus, the oil in the peel is perfect for clever culinary applications, and not bad in the beauty department either. Here's what you can do:

Around the House
1. Clean greasy messes
Greasy pans? Splattered stove tops? Messy counters? If your kitchen has been the victim of some sloppy sauteing, try using lemon halves before bringing out possibly toxic chemical cleaners. Sprinkle some salt (for abrasion) on a juiced lemon half and rub on the greasy areas, wipe up with a towel. (Be careful using lemon on marble counter tops, or any other surface which may be sensitive to acid).
2. Clean your tea kettle or coffee pot
For mineral deposit build up in your tea kettle, fill the kettle with water, add a handful of thin slices of lemon peel and bring to a boil. Turn off heat and let sit for an hour, drain, and rinse well. For coffee pots, add ice, salt and lemon rinds to the empty pot; swish and swirl for a minute or two, dump, and rinse. Hello, sparkly.
3. Clean your microwave
All it takes is one exploding bowl of food to render the interior of your microwave officially gunked, sometimes gunked with cement-like properties. Rather than using strong chemical cleaners, try this: Add lemon rinds to a microwave-safe bowl filled halfway with water. Cook on high for 5 minutes, allowing the water to boil and the steam to condense on the walls and tops of the oven. Carefully remove the hot bowl and wipe away the mess with a towel.
4. Deodorize the garbage disposal
Use lemon peels to deodorize the garbage disposal (and make your kitchen smell awesome at the same time). It is a great way to finally dispose of spent lemon peels after you have used them for any of these applications.
5. Polish chrome
Mineral deposits on chrome faucets and other tarnished chrome make haste in the presence of lemon-rub with a squeezed lemon half, rinse, and lightly buff with a soft cloth.
6. Polish copper
A halved lemon dipped in salt or baking powder can also be used to brighten copper cookware, as well as brass, chrome, or stainless steel. Dip a juiced lemon half in salt (you also use baking soda or cream of tartar for the salt) and rub on the affected area. Let it stay on for 5 minutes. Then rinse in warm water and polish dry.
7. Clean a stainless steel sink
Use the same method described to polish chrome, applied to any stainless sink.
8. Keep insects out
Many pests abhor the acid in lemon. You can chop of the peels and place them along thresholds, windowsills, and near any cracks or holes where ants or pests may be entering. For other ways to combat pests naturally, see 7 Steps to Chemical-Free Pest Control.
9. Make a scented humidifier
If your home suffers from dry heat in the winter, you can put lemon peels in a pot of water and simmer on the lowest stove-top setting to humidify and scent the air.
10. Refresh cutting boards 
Because of lemon's low pH, it has antibacterial properties that make is a good choice for refreshing cutting boards. After proper disinfecting (see: How to Clean Your Cutting Board) give the surface a rub with a halved lemon, let sit for a few minutes, and rinse.
11. Keep brown sugar soft
If your brown sugar most often turns into brick sugar, try adding some lemon peel (with traces of pulp and pith removed) to help keep it moist and easy to use. (For all recipes using lemon peel, try to use organic lemons-and scrub the peel well to remove any residues and wax.)
12. Make zest
Zest is the best! Zest is simply grated peel, and is the epitome of lemon essence-it can be used fresh, dried, or frozen. If you don't have an official zester, you can use the smallest size of a box grater. (If you know you will be using lemons for zest, it is easier to grate the zest from the lemon before juicing them.) To dry zest, spread it on a towel and leave out until dried, then store in a jar. To freeze, use a freezer-safe container. Use zest in salads, marinades, baked goods, grain dishes, etc.
13. Make Vegan Lemon Biscotti
Once you've made some zest, make these Vegan Lemon Biscotti cookies. De-li-cious!
14. Make twists
Strips of peel, aka twists, are good in cocktails, sparkling water, and tap water. Use a vegetable peeler to make long strips, or use a knife and cut the peel into long strips, cutting away the white pith which is bitter. These can also be frozen in a freezer-safe container or bag.
15. Make lemon extract powder
Make zest or twists (above) making sure to remove any of the white (bitter) pith-and dry the strips skin-side down on a plate until they're dried, about 3 or 4 days. Put in a blender (or spice grinder) and pulverize into a powder. Use the powdered peel in place of extract or zest in recipes.
16. Make Lemon Sugar
You can make lemon extract powder (see above) and add it to sugar, or you can use fresh twists, put them in a jar with sugar and let the peel's oil infuse the sugar.
17. Make Lemon Pepper
Mix lemon extract powder (see above) with freshly cracked pepper.
18. Make candied lemon peel
Orange or grapefruit peel can be candied too. Yum. Candied peels are pretty easy to make, and can be eaten plain, or dipped in melted chocolate, used in cake, cookie, candy, or bread recipes. These recipes for candied citrus and ginger use Sucanat, the most wholesome sugar you can buy.

For Beauty
19. Lighten age spots
Many folk remedies suggest using lemon peel to help lighten age spots-apply a small piece to the affected area and leave on for an hour. You can also try one of these 5 natural ways to lighten age spots.
20. Soften dry elbows
Use a half lemon sprinkled with baking soda on elbows, just place your elbow in the lemon and twist the lemon (like you are juicing it) for several minutes. Rinse and dry.
21. Use on your skin
Lemon peels can be very lightly rubbed on your face for a nice skin tonic, then rinse. (And be careful around your eyes.)
22. Make a sugar scrub
Mix 1/2 a cup of sugar with finely chopped lemon peel and enough olive oil to make a paste. Wet your body in the shower, turn off the water and massage sugar mix all over your skin, rinse, be soft!

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/22-uses-for-lemon-peels.html

Vegan Lemon Biscotti

By: Melissa Breyer

INGREDIENTS
6 ounces silken tofu
1 cup organic sugar (or try Sucanat)
1/3 cup extra light olive oil
Zest of 2 lemons
3 tablespoons lemon juice
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups all-purpose flour (you can replace half with whole wheat flour if you like)
1 cup semolina flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 cup chopped almonds
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions
Preheat oven to 375F degrees.
1. In a food processor or blender, combine tofu, sugar, oil, zest, lemon juice, and vanilla.
2. In a large bowl, whisk together the flours, baking soda, baking powder, almonds, and salt.
3. Stir tofu mixture into flour mixture.
4. On an oiled cookie sheet, form dough into two 12-inch long logs.
5. Bake for 25 minutes.
6. Remove from oven and cool on counter for 15 minutes.
7. Reduce oven temperature to 300 F.
8. Slice logs into 1/2-inch slices and lay slices flat on ungreased cookie sheets.
9. Bake for 40 minutes, turning cookies once after 20 minutes. Additional cooking time may be added for an even crunchier cookie.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/vegan-lemon-biscotti.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

FYI ---------

New Zealand Worries About Potential 'Chipocalypse' as Potato Supply Drops
Oct 17, 2017 | 1:45 pm
By Lily Rose: Editor

Heavy rains on the North Island have affected crop yields

A potential potato chip shortage is threatening New Zealand as many potato processors are reporting crop losses due to long periods of wet weather. It is estimated that around 20 percent of potato crops have failed. The North Island area is expected to be the hardest hit, with supermarkets already reporting that there will be issues stocking shelves with potato chips.

"Our suppliers have said that there could be fewer potato chips supplied in the coming months," a spokesperson for New Zealand supermarket Countdown told the The New Zealand Herald. "However we will work directly with our suppliers to manage this."

A PaknSave shopper posted a photo to social media of a sign in the supermarket apologizing for the problem.

"Due to a nationwide potato shortage, we will be having trouble stocking potato chips. This will likely last until the New Year. Sorry for the inconvenience," the sign read.

People responded to the tweet and to the news of the rainy season crop failures as the "Chipocalypse".


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, would love to hike that path. Your DGD sounds like a sweetie pie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful Bonnie. The peach one even looks soft and squishy; makes me think of sherbert. Some child is sure going to be lucky.


Bonnie7591 said:


> My neighbor who has been my friend since I moved here as a kid is having a new GK this month, I don't know if its a boy or girl so I made 2, both are from Wee Bean pattern, the dark one is James C Brett Chunky marble, I had 1 ball in my stash & didn' t have enough for the whole hat so went digging & found the green left from another project. The peach is that plush yarn, its about 1/2 thick but very soft, I found it at the $$ store. I still need to get some buttons for it, it's so thick I need something with a shank so will have to wait until I get to the city
> I ordered some yarn from Hobium last month, they had balls of yarn just labelled Hat for 89 cents US, I ordered one & now wish I'd got a couple more, I think this will go in GDs Christmas stocking. I'm not in love with the pompon that came with it but probably GD will like it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember my mom putting what she called warmed sweet oil in our ears for earaches. Obviously, I'm home and doctor said several things;
1. very little wax in my ears and said I was not producing too much at all 2. did hearing test and have lost 30% in left ear and 20%inright ear but neither is enough to need hearing aids and 3. scheduled me for inner ear tests next week on Thursday to determine if I'm having inner ear/vertigo issues which would possibly be causing my loss of balance. I have to be at clinic for testing at 8 a.m. and from there will go to doctor's office for discussion of results. About 20 years ago I had vertigo so bad that I was sent to Memphis TN for treatment/surgery whichthey did 3 days consecutively. At least this time I don't have to travel so far for testing & treatment. I'm not worried about it but will be glad to see if the balance can be improved.


angelam said:


> Gwen, if you have trouble with ear wax try putting a few drops of warmed olive oil (or any oil) in 2 or 3 times a day. That usually helps. I have trouble hearing what people say at times too and have to ask them to repeat it. Had a hearing test just recently and will go back to the Dr when I get home from holiday.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember my mom putting what she called warmed sweet oil in our ears for earaches. Obviously, I'm home and doctor said several things;
> 1. very little wax in my ears and said I was not producing too much at all 2. did hearing test and have lost 30% in left ear and 20%inright ear but neither is enough to need hearing aids and 3. scheduled me for inner ear tests next week on Thursday to determine if I'm having inner ear/vertigo issues which would possibly be causing my loss of balance. I have to be at clinic for testing at 8 a.m. and from there will go to doctor's office for discussion of results. About 20 years ago I had vertigo so bad that I was sent to Memphis TN for treatment/surgery whichthey did 3 days consecutively. At least this time I don't have to travel so far for testing & treatment. I'm not worried about it but will be glad to see if the balance can be improved.


Good luck at the clinic, Gwennie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember my mom putting what she called warmed sweet oil in our ears for earaches. Obviously, I'm home and doctor said several things;
> 1. very little wax in my ears and said I was not producing too much at all 2. did hearing test and have lost 30% in left ear and 20%inright ear but neither is enough to need hearing aids and 3. scheduled me for inner ear tests next week on Thursday to determine if I'm having inner ear/vertigo issues which would possibly be causing my loss of balance. I have to be at clinic for testing at 8 a.m. and from there will go to doctor's office for discussion of results. About 20 years ago I had vertigo so bad that I was sent to Memphis TN for treatment/surgery whichthey did 3 days consecutively. At least this time I don't have to travel so far for testing & treatment. I'm not worried about it but will be glad to see if the balance can be improved.


I do hope they can find something to help your balance. Vertigo is no fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

More really good sounding recipes Sam. I copied the Grain-free Almond Strawberry Breakfast Cake and may try it substituting Stevia for the maple syrup and also the slow cooker Buffalo wings (I just wouldn't make the dipping sauce). Yummy, yummy in my tummy.

Tomorrow I'm taking Hannah and her boyfriend's mom (she's getting ready to move here from NYC) to lunch. I think we are going to go to a Thai place but not definite yet. I made a list of 7 places which I've never been to and may just make them draw a slip with names on it and whatever the mom draws that's where we will go.


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 18 October '17
> 
> Happy Hump Day. For some reason October seems to be flying by. Today is bright and sunny - the air is cool but it is still nice outside. A beautiful fall day. Blanco certainly has enjoyed it - laying out in the sun.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wish I was a fly on the wall watching that performance????????
> It was a very wild night here, I hardly slept, I could here metal banging & thought it was the downspout at the corner of the house(remember when I was painting last spring & asked for help & had a wrench delivered to me????) I thought I hadn't got the bolts tight enough but at 6 I looked out as there was a Big Bang & it was a strip of metal along the edge of the roof flopping & finally blew away. This morning it's still gusting but just looking out the windows I can see 4 trees down in the yard. DH told DS he will have to go check all the fences as he's sure there will be trees on the fences.


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I think I will reading and not commenting much again.
> After Bible Study this morning dropped into the O[ shop connected to the church. On the way out I looked in the box of freebies and found a packet of disposable nappies/diapers. I suspect that whoever put them out either didn't realise what they were or that they are good ones. She grabbed them (counted them when I got home around 50 in an unopened bag). Need to check with Vick but they aren't the same design on them as either of the sizes I have here so look like being suitable for Gordon- these suit either gender and I prefer them to the previous one which is good as I know that what Elizabeth doesn't use Gordon will. Then went to one of our shopping centres as Vicky said what she wanted for her birthday was at 40% off so got that. Then was in a supermarket and on my way out when I saw a trolley of marked down items. The sachets of fruits that Elizabeth loves going out for around a third of their normal price- with Best Before Dates in 2018! So grabbed a heap of them as well for us and Vicky. Some E won't eat but with the long dates Gordon will be able to eat them.
> Vicky is trying to toilet train E from today. Last time I spoke she had peed a small amount a couple of times but stopped s she was weeing on the floor. And then asked for nappy on (well 'appy on I would imagine). She is using two words regularly suddenly and also 3 words at times. Including 'I found it' when we were looking for a ball yesterday. And 'appy on Baby as she cleaned the dolls dirty bottom-after having told me dirty.
> Started the toilet training effort a bit later today than intended as Brett had to go to work for a few hours and Vicky developed Mastitis lat night. Wrote herself a script sent Brett to the chemist and was already feeling better this morning. Sudden onset because had seen her a couple of hours before and she was fine.
> ...


Some good deals for you. :sm24: 
She's maturing so fast, it's hard to believe that she's already old enough to be putting words into sentences, time sure goes fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> The worst we ever came across was the Skyline Highway bridge in Tampa Bay, Florida. Fortunately DH was driving and not me - I enjoyed going over it, but I don't think I would have if I'd been driving!


 :sm06: I don't think I want to drive it either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just sent Maryanne the recipe for the chicken and corn chowder. She liked it so much when she was here the other day that she rang up to ask for the recipe- and has rung twice more to make sure I don't forget!
> And then tonight we had Fan's tomato Tart. Added cooked potato as suggested and it was really tasty (potatoes would have had more favour than normal as one of us (probably me) had taken a cup of stock out the freezer by mistake so I cooked the potatoes in it. But will be doing that one again for sure. Cooked in the Weber- does a great job as an oven. In fact having had pastry taste that good for ages and I was thinking it might be too old and opened too long ago- used frozen pastry as mine never works and as a lazy cook why spend time on something that won't taste any better but maybe worse?


That looks yummy. Now I'm hungry. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin was here yesterday and I tried the hat on her and it fitted perfectly. She really liked it and insisted on keeping it on and taking it home with her there and then, so the owls will remain eye-less!


Awe!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me feel sick just looking at it especially the second picture , I've driven across the ¸Øresund bridge / tunnel which connects Malmö to Copenhagen. Was a bit nerve racking to see just water all around for 5 miles , glad the weather was nice dont think i could have done it in bad weather , the tunnel wasnt bad as im used to going through a tunnel


 :sm06: Oh my!! That's a heck of a bridge and then to descend into a tunnel.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just buy another one to find the old ones (of course that might just go and join them in the party).


Lol!! That's how I ended up with that many to begin with. :sm12:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am having to stand at the computer, there is a bad hack of WiFi systems world wide that we have been warned about- they hope to have it sorted sometime in November. Difficult to respond.


https://qz.com/1103329/what-you-need-to-know-about-krack-the-newly-discovered-wifi-bug-that-lets-hackers-snoop-on-your-devices/

I hadn't heard about this one; it's not being blasted on our news. Time to update all systems. WiFi is our only option.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well it's one of my Christian names, my parents blessed me with 3 and then gave me a nick name! ???? Sometimes very confusing especially for official documents etc. The " a" is short and the "tje" is more like a "tsch" sound. Does that make sense?! Hard to describe in letters. I'm not embarrassed by my names anymore. Sure was as a kid tho, especially as a teenager. Just wanted a normal name like Mary, or Ann...lol
> 
> Sounds like everyone had some weather yesterday. We were supposed to have high winds but nothing came of it except for a lovely breeze. Out garden went crazy while we were gone, so picked rest of the peppers and roasted them and then made another 12 quarts of tomato sauce. Also made some jalepeno jelly. Going to give all to DD and SIL as thankyou for wonderful trip in Spain. I made the jelly a little hot tho! ???? Wanted to make sure it was spicy enough as the sugar and vinegar calms down the heat. Well I sure did!! DD will have trouble but SIL loves hot food.
> 
> Off to a doctors appointment and will catch up again tomorrow. Everyone have a great day.


I can get the Maatsch. I've a friend who's name is Maggah but I can't remember how she spells it. I need to see if someone can check on her. She is part of my knitting group, but has always been hit and miss coming, and hasn't been for a long time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've started walking everyday since the garden work is pretty much done but I don't think I'm going today, too many tree branches blowing around to go near the bush & I'm not sure I could stay upright out in the open????
> DS just came in, said the fence is broken in 3 places & trees over it in lots more so him & DH will probably spend all day fixing fence????


Oh no! That will be a lot of work for them. Hope none of the cows got out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too & I had it for the first time last year.
> 
> After I got the cleaning done this morning I spent the rest of the day finishing projects. I got all the threads trimmed on the 2 quilts & darned ends on 2 baby sweaters & hats. I'll have to take photos of the sweaters tomorrow
> 
> These are I Spy quilts sorry the photos aren't great


Those look great!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


Another stunning one! Love it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just sent Maryanne the recipe for the chicken and corn chowder. She liked it so much when she was here the other day that she rang up to ask for the recipe- and has rung twice more to make sure I don't forget!
> And then tonight we had Fan's tomato Tart. Added cooked potato as suggested and it was really tasty (potatoes would have had more favour than normal as one of us (probably me) had taken a cup of stock out the freezer by mistake so I cooked the potatoes in it. But will be doing that one again for sure. Cooked in the Weber- does a great job as an oven. In fact having had pastry taste that good for ages and I was thinking it might be too old and opened too long ago- used frozen pastry as mine never works and as a lazy cook why spend time on something that won't taste any better but maybe worse?


Looks yummy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me feel sick just looking at it especially the second picture , I've driven across the ¸Øresund bridge / tunnel which connects Malmö to Copenhagen. Was a bit nerve racking to see just water all around for 5 miles , glad the weather was nice dont think i could have done it in bad weather , the tunnel wasnt bad as im used to going through a tunnel


I don't like bridges! Those look terrifying to me. The one over the Ohio River between Kentucky and Indiana was always scary too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful in summer but can you imagine what it would be like in winter , there is a train that runs along it too


I hate to think!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> EJS, would love to hike that path. Your DGD sounds like a sweetie pie.


There is just one slightly tricky part where there is not a solid surface to cross the creek it is concrete slabs but set up like pillars that you step on the tops of.(kind of a sturdier version of stepping stones) It is a beautiful hike and has benches for resting on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color. ❤


Thank you, Maatje- it is called Heather.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember my mom putting what she called warmed sweet oil in our ears for earaches. Obviously, I'm home and doctor said several things;
> 1. very little wax in my ears and said I was not producing too much at all 2. did hearing test and have lost 30% in left ear and 20%inright ear but neither is enough to need hearing aids and 3. scheduled me for inner ear tests next week on Thursday to determine if I'm having inner ear/vertigo issues which would possibly be causing my loss of balance. I have to be at clinic for testing at 8 a.m. and from there will go to doctor's office for discussion of results. About 20 years ago I had vertigo so bad that I was sent to Memphis TN for treatment/surgery whichthey did 3 days consecutively. At least this time I don't have to travel so far for testing & treatment. I'm not worried about it but will be glad to see if the balance can be improved.


Have they happened to check you for anemia? I was once so anemic that my balance was completely off and it always felt like the floor was moving. Just a thought


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't been near this bridge & not sure I'd want to travel it. The photo isn't great but you get the idea
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confederation_Bridge


I am not sure I would either! Especially in stormy weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looking good julie - i really like the color. --- sam


Thank you Sam, the bottom photo is the closest to reality.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My neighbor who has been my friend since I moved here as a kid is having a new GK this month, I don't know if its a boy or girl so I made 2, both are from Wee Bean pattern, the dark one is James C Brett Chunky marble, I had 1 ball in my stash & didn' t have enough for the whole hat so went digging & found the green left from another project. The peach is that plush yarn, its about 1/2 thick but very soft, I found it at the $$ store. I still need to get some buttons for it, it's so thick I need something with a shank so will have to wait until I get to the city
> I ordered some yarn from Hobium last month, they had balls of yarn just labelled Hat for 89 cents US, I ordered one & now wish I'd got a couple more, I think this will go in GDs Christmas stocking. I'm not in love with the pompon that came with it but probably GD will like it


I am sure these will keep someone very warm.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw the second pair of mitts and dinosaurs....just fantastic! Isn't the crocodile stitch a crochet stitch? I love it and hope to learn it at some point in time. Really beautiful work...as usual! That's our Sorlenna for sure!


Aww, you are too sweet! Yes, crocodile stitch is crochet. It boils down to double crochet and slip stitches, creating the effect through placement. It did feel a bit fiddly to get it going, but I found it easy once I figured out the "mechanics."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> What beautiful work you do Julie. That colour is just fabulous.
> 
> Glad you got the MRI over and done. Two weeks is a long time when you're waiting for results, but no news is good news. If there was anything of concern I'm sure they'd be on the phone to you a lot sooner.


 :sm24: Thank you, Angela- I love the colour too. It is good to have the MRI done, I am sure if there were something of real concern I would hear quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No they haven't but with my history of vertigo this seemed the likeliest avenue to check first. If nothing comes of it I'll ask my GP to check for anaemia but sincerely doubt that I am, but you never know.


EJS said:


> Have they happened to check you for anemia? I was once so anemic that my balance was completely off and it always felt like the floor was moving. Just a thought


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds like a good reason for not getting any knitting done.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My neighbor who has been my friend since I moved here as a kid is having a new GK this month, I don't know if its a boy or girl so I made 2, both are from Wee Bean pattern, the dark one is James C Brett Chunky marble, I had 1 ball in my stash & didn' t have enough for the whole hat so went digging & found the green left from another project. The peach is that plush yarn, its about 1/2 thick but very soft, I found it at the $$ store. I still need to get some buttons for it, it's so thick I need something with a shank so will have to wait until I get to the city
> I ordered some yarn from Hobium last month, they had balls of yarn just labelled Hat for 89 cents US, I ordered one & now wish I'd got a couple more, I think this will go in GDs Christmas stocking. I'm not in love with the pompon that came with it but probably GD will like it


I love them!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I was awakened this morning by GDG3 who will be 5 in Dec. She is such a sweetheart. She just comes in, turns on the light, jacket, shoes and socks off and climbs in bed with me---giggling the whole time. Once she knew I was awake it was out the door to the living room. We watched a movie, read some books and she did a little coloring. When it was time to go she wrapped her arms around me neck and I told her "I love hugs like this". She informed it it was not a hug. What is it then? It's a "hold on tight!" Perfect, I love it too.


Aww! That's adorable!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My neighbor who has been my friend since I moved here as a kid is having a new GK this month, I don't know if its a boy or girl so I made 2, both are from Wee Bean pattern, the dark one is James C Brett Chunky marble, I had 1 ball in my stash & didn' t have enough for the whole hat so went digging & found the green left from another project. The peach is that plush yarn, its about 1/2 thick but very soft, I found it at the $$ store. I still need to get some buttons for it, it's so thick I need something with a shank so will have to wait until I get to the city
> I ordered some yarn from Hobium last month, they had balls of yarn just labelled Hat for 89 cents US, I ordered one & now wish I'd got a couple more, I think this will go in GDs Christmas stocking. I'm not in love with the pompon that came with it but probably GD will like it


I like it! And the others are great, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> I was awakened this morning by GDG3 who will be 5 in Dec. She is such a sweetheart. She just comes in, turns on the light, jacket, shoes and socks off and climbs in bed with me---giggling the whole time. Once she knew I was awake it was out the door to the living room. We watched a movie, read some books and she did a little coloring. When it was time to go she wrapped her arms around me neck and I told her "I love hugs like this". She informed it it was not a hug. What is it then? It's a "hold on tight!" Perfect, I love it too.


I love hold on tights!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> There is just one slightly tricky part where there is not a solid surface to cross the creek it is concrete slabs but set up like pillars that you step on the tops of.(kind of a sturdier version of stepping stones) It is a beautiful hike and has benches for resting on.


Sounds like my kind of place! I miss the woods. We have pine forest here but it's not the same.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No they haven't but with my history of vertigo this seemed the likeliest avenue to check first. If nothing comes of it I'll ask my GP to check for anaemia but sincerely doubt that I am, but you never know.


Well, I sure didn't expect to have only 9/20 on my vitamin D, either. Better to check just in case.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember my mom putting what she called warmed sweet oil in our ears for earaches. Obviously, I'm home and doctor said several things;
> 1. very little wax in my ears and said I was not producing too much at all 2. did hearing test and have lost 30% in left ear and 20%inright ear but neither is enough to need hearing aids and 3. scheduled me for inner ear tests next week on Thursday to determine if I'm having inner ear/vertigo issues which would possibly be causing my loss of balance. I have to be at clinic for testing at 8 a.m. and from there will go to doctor's office for discussion of results. About 20 years ago I had vertigo so bad that I was sent to Memphis TN for treatment/surgery whichthey did 3 days consecutively. At least this time I don't have to travel so far for testing & treatment. I'm not worried about it but will be glad to see if the balance can be improved.


Hope you get results. Dr had me increase my vitamin B6 and B12 to help me it promotes nerve health. But he also thought it would help my balance. It seems to have helped some.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't like bridges! Those look terrifying to me. The one over the Ohio River between Kentucky and Indiana was always scary too.


The one by Louisville? I've driven that one and have taken morning walks across it while on business trips there - good memories.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No they haven't but with my history of vertigo this seemed the likeliest avenue to check first. If nothing comes of it I'll ask my GP to check for anaemia but sincerely doubt that I am, but you never know.


Also check for fluid in your ears. You might try an antihistamine and see if it clears it up by drying out your sinuses, which drain into your ears some.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The one by Louisville? I've driven that one and have taken morning walks across it while on business trips there - good memories.


No, this one. http://bridgehunter.com/ky/henderson/evansville/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mu SIL had surgery on one foot and the surgeon has done a butchered job on it. Has seen another surgeon (when hers refused to see her any more) who said that they job was terrible.


That's awful! I hope that the new surgeon can do something.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: No results of course as yet, but I now have the initial appointment for Optometry, as a Guinea Pig for the students exams.


That's great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a doctor's appointment this morning. Nothing big; just having my ears cleaned, hearing checked, and talk about vertigo raising it's ugly head again. My left ear keeps feeling stopped up and last time I went the doctor said some folks just produce an excessive amount of ear wax. Also have noticed I've had to ask folks to repeat what they've said (particularly my youngest grandson who tends to talk very very quietly). Anyway, will have to leave in about an hour but will TTYL.
> 
> Julie so glad the MRI is over with and that you will get results soon-ish. Hoping everything can be resolved.


I hope that the ear situation is an easy fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We love it here. We lived on the west side of the mountains for about 12 years and now here for over 20. Love the very dry climate, mild winter temps and open spaces.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.

Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are lots of Schneider's here, there were 2 unrelated families came in homestead days & all were very fertile????????I went to school with a girl who was the youngest of 10, I didn't realize who was in her family until I was at her house & saw a family photo, I commented on all the kids & my friends moms comment was, "every time Swede threw his pants on the foot of the bed I was knocked up"????????????. Wonder if they are related to you?


????????ha! Ha! Yes Schneider do seem to have or had larger families to earlier times. But no not related to me.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


Another beauty Julie. Love the colour also, well the 1st photo is blue the 2nd looks like mauve, well I love both colours anyway, lol! I'm so far behind again, will see how far I can catch up on as my eye lids keep dropping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a picture of Stanley Snail, picked him up today, he was a blast to paint. David likes him, yippee!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well it's one of my Christian names, my parents blessed me with 3 and then gave me a nick name! ???? Sometimes very confusing especially for official documents etc. The " a" is short and the "tje" is more like a "tsch" sound. Does that make sense?! Hard to describe in letters. I'm not embarrassed by my names anymore. Sure was as a kid tho, especially as a teenager. Just wanted a normal name like Mary, or Ann...lol
> 
> Sounds like everyone had some weather yesterday. We were supposed to have high winds but nothing came of it except for a lovely breeze. Out garden went crazy while we were gone, so picked rest of the peppers and roasted them and then made another 12 quarts of tomato sauce. Also made some jalepeno jelly. Going to give all to DD and SIL as thankyou for wonderful trip in Spain. I made the jelly a little hot tho! ???? Wanted to make sure it was spicy enough as the sugar and vinegar calms down the heat. Well I sure did!! DD will have trouble but SIL loves hot food.
> 
> Off to a doctors appointment and will catch up again tomorrow. Everyone have a great day.


My jalapeno plants finally died, :sm13: but I did get several gallon bags of the plants. David won't eat the jelly even though he loves jalapenos, oh well, maybe I'll make some sometime for gifts.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to page 73, night all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the sweaters are lovely - as is the hat - are those little pom poms around the edge? think gd will like it a lot. --- sam


No pompoms on the edge, just some textured yarn interspersed among the regular stiff, you can kind of see it here.
As you can see, very reasonable price, wish now I'd ordered a couple more

https://www.hobiumyarns.com/malzeme?search=betem


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'd like that Bonnie, when you get time. :sm24:


Here you go, it says to peel the tomatoes but I don't bother.

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2011/06/oven-roasted-tomato-sauce.html


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> There is just one slightly tricky part where there is not a solid surface to cross the creek it is concrete slabs but set up like pillars that you step on the tops of.(kind of a sturdier version of stepping stones) It is a beautiful hike and has benches for resting on.


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure I would either! Especially in stormy weather.


In stormy weather they shut it down, we often hear on the news that it's closed when nasty weather comes


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, this one. http://bridgehunter.com/ky/henderson/evansville/


I agree; that's more scarey than the one near Louisville.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a picture of Stanley Snail, picked him up today, he was a blast to paint. David likes him, yippee!!!


Very cute!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My jalapeno plants finally died, :sm13: but I did get several gallon bags of the plants. David won't eat the jelly even though he loves jalapenos, oh well, maybe I'll make some sometime for gifts.


Will he eat pickled ones?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 73, night all.


Have a good night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No they haven't but with my history of vertigo this seemed the likeliest avenue to check first. If nothing comes of it I'll ask my GP to check for anaemia but sincerely doubt that I am, but you never know.


One of our friends had terrible vertigo & he was sent to a massage therapist who turned him upside down, he was told you have a bubble in your ear like in a level & sometimes it breaks into 2 bubbles & that causes the vertigo


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my so do I! I always do go for a walk along the river, but when we were in Spain I kept telling my DD I need to up the ante and walk for twice as long. Of course once home I'm not as enthusiastic about doubling the walk. My excuse is that I've tons to do here at home and housework and gardening is exercise too, right?


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


I hope both your niece & nephew are better soon. My friend has a history of the BRC1 gene in her family & they went for genetic testing & were told that when problems are genetic they often appear earlier in each progressive generation so that's a scary thought. I guess knowing that people can be more vigilant & hopefully catch things in time


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No pompoms on the edge, just some textured yarn interspersed among the regular stiff, you can kind of see it here.
> As you can see, very reasonable price, wish now I'd ordered a couple more
> 
> https://www.hobiumyarns.com/malzeme?search=betem


Very nice and very reasonable. I wasn't able to add my town to the address section - although it does look like they ship to the USA.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In stormy weather they shut it down, we often hear on the news that it's closed when nasty weather comes


Most of the bridges that have been shared were closed during the most recent hurricanes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


Sending positive thoughts for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my stuff.

Gwen, I’ve just watched a movie called, A Walk in the Woods, have you seen it? It’s Robert Redford & Nick Nolte & they walked a good part of the Appalachian trail, lovely scenery. I thought of your DH & his trip there.

Evelyn, lovely photos. So great when the GKs are still small enough to cuddle, mine are almost past that stage, it seems.
DS called Just before supper, he’s been asked to work overtime on Friday & DIL is working days starting 6am so the kids will come tomorrow night & stay over


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a picture of Stanley Snail, picked him up today, he was a blast to paint. David likes him, yippee!!!


And he won't eat the garden! :sm23: He's great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My neighbor who has been my friend since I moved here as a kid is having a new GK this month, I don't know if its a boy or girl so I made 2, both are from Wee Bean pattern, the dark one is James C Brett Chunky marble, I had 1 ball in my stash & didn' t have enough for the whole hat so went digging & found the green left from another project. The peach is that plush yarn, its about 1/2 thick but very soft, I found it at the $$ store. I still need to get some buttons for it, it's so thick I need something with a shank so will have to wait until I get to the city
> I ordered some yarn from Hobium last month, they had balls of yarn just labelled Hat for 89 cents US, I ordered one & now wish I'd got a couple more, I think this will go in GDs Christmas stocking. I'm not in love with the pompon that came with it but probably GD will like it


Those are lovely, the had for GD is adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Well, not getting much done today as I'm really tired. Cancelled my diet app't. for tomorrow as I need whatever time I have. Made a lunch app't. the day I had energy. :sm23: Felt like I could do anything, now wishing I hadn't done that, so here I am back on here with my friends. At least I feel like I'm doing something good here. :sm24:


I hope that your energy comes back to you soon, it's hard when you feel so wiped out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> We have favorite spots we like to visit on the Trace but I have never been to Natchez, MS. I have been to Nashville, more acurately through Nashville, but not by way of the trace.


How beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I was awakened this morning by GDG3 who will be 5 in Dec. She is such a sweetheart. She just comes in, turns on the light, jacket, shoes and socks off and climbs in bed with me---giggling the whole time. Once she knew I was awake it was out the door to the living room. We watched a movie, read some books and she did a little coloring. When it was time to go she wrapped her arms around me neck and I told her "I love hugs like this". She informed it it was not a hug. What is it then? It's a "hold on tight!" Perfect, I love it too.


Awe!!!! What a sweetie!! She's a keeper! :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember my mom putting what she called warmed sweet oil in our ears for earaches. Obviously, I'm home and doctor said several things;
> 1. very little wax in my ears and said I was not producing too much at all 2. did hearing test and have lost 30% in left ear and 20%inright ear but neither is enough to need hearing aids and 3. scheduled me for inner ear tests next week on Thursday to determine if I'm having inner ear/vertigo issues which would possibly be causing my loss of balance. I have to be at clinic for testing at 8 a.m. and from there will go to doctor's office for discussion of results. About 20 years ago I had vertigo so bad that I was sent to Memphis TN for treatment/surgery whichthey did 3 days consecutively. At least this time I don't have to travel so far for testing & treatment. I'm not worried about it but will be glad to see if the balance can be improved.


I sure hope that the don't have to do surgery or anything and that there's a fairly easy solution.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> More really good sounding recipes Sam. I copied the Grain-free Almond Strawberry Breakfast Cake and may try it substituting Stevia for the maple syrup and also the slow cooker Buffalo wings (I just wouldn't make the dipping sauce). Yummy, yummy in my tummy.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm taking Hannah and her boyfriend's mom (she's getting ready to move here from NYC) to lunch. I think we are going to go to a Thai place but not definite yet. I made a list of 7 places which I've never been to and may just make them draw a slip with names on it and whatever the mom draws that's where we will go.


That sounds like a great day you have planned.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all been busy finishing this Outlander styled shawl. It is very basic but nice and warm all the same.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


Sending prayers for your family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


Oh my, you have them, praying for sure, and for your son and the rest of the kids that nothing has shown up on so far, that nothing does show up. 40's is very young, for both, so scary. HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very cute!


Thank you!
He was really fun to pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Will he eat pickled ones?


Yes, I pickled some, need to open a jar and see how they turned out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And he won't eat the garden! :sm23: He's great.


LOL! True! David said he can definitely go out in the front as long as no one steals him, I told him that if anybody steals Stanley, I'll hunt them down and feed their entrails to the slugs. :sm15: 
I'm working on a big worm in 3 pieces now, will also do a chameleon, frog, grasshopper, turtle, and butterfly, and make them all bright like that, they are my Alice in Wonderland critters. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all been busy finishing this Outlander styled shawl. It is very basic but nice and warm all the same.


Very nice, it will go with a lot too. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! True! David said he can definitely go out in the front as long as no one steals him, I told him that if anybody steals Stanley, I'll hunt them down and feed their entrails to the slugs. :sm15:
> I'm working on a big worm in 3 pieces now, will also do a chameleon, frog, grasshopper, turtle, and butterfly, and make them all bright like that, they are my Alice in Wonderland critters. :sm04:


Thank you, love your Stanley he's great! He'd go well with my giant bee in the garden, it's very faded now been there a long time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, love your Stanley he's great! He'd go well with my giant bee in the garden, it's very faded now been there a long time.


 :sm04: That would be fun! 
A faded bee is better than no bee. :sm04: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You do have a valid point, a couple weeks is nothing to wait when you don't have to pay a bunch of money to get it. :sm24:


 :sm24: I'd rather that than bankruptcy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


Done and done. Your family are in my prayers.
My baby sister called tonight to let me know she is calling tomorrow to make a dr appointment because she feels she is having early warning symptoms of heart attack. She is under a lot of stress and depression. Heart disease runs in our family as well. Mom had a massive attack which lead to her eventual passing.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a picture of Stanley Snail, picked him up today, he was a blast to paint. David likes him, yippee!!!


Stanley is adorable. I keep telling myself to get down to the ceramic place here. I love to do that as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://qz.com/1103329/what-you-need-to-know-about-krack-the-newly-discovered-wifi-bug-that-lets-hackers-snoop-on-your-devices/
> 
> I hadn't heard about this one; it's not being blasted on our news. Time to update all systems. WiFi is our only option.


It hit the headlines here, two days ago. I guess maybe they don't want to panic people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Another stunning one! Love it.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


I am sorry to hear this, Rookie, prayers for the family, and yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Another beauty Julie. Love the colour also, well the 1st photo is blue the 2nd looks like mauve, well I love both colours anyway, lol! I'm so far behind again, will see how far I can catch up on as my eye lids keep dropping.


Thank you, Lynnette, it's the bottom photo that is truest


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I'd rather that than bankruptcy!


Absolutely! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a picture of Stanley Snail, picked him up today, he was a blast to paint. David likes him, yippee!!!


He looks great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Done and done. Your family are in my prayers.
> My baby sister called tonight to let me know she is calling tomorrow to make a dr appointment because she feels she is having early warning symptoms of heart attack. She is under a lot of stress and depression. Heart disease runs in our family as well. Mom had a massive attack which lead to her eventual passing.


I'm hoping that it's not, but good that she's taking action.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Stanley is adorable. I keep telling myself to get down to the ceramic place here. I love to do that as well.


Thank you, it is fun and such a great stress reliever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In stormy weather they shut it down, we often hear on the news that it's closed when nasty weather comes


Sounds very wise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all been busy finishing this Outlander styled shawl. It is very basic but nice and warm all the same.


That does look good, Fan!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He looks great!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night.


Sweet dreams!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kaye Jo, now you have me thinking maybe I should spruce up my bee, What kind of paint do you use? Might be fun to play with over the weekend.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does look good, Fan!


Thank you Julie, can't wait to see your latest masterpiece.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kaye Jo, now you have me thinking maybe I should spruce up my bee, What kind of paint do you use? Might be fun to play with over the weekend.


She had us use a glaze since it's going to be outside. 
That could be a fun project. Sounds like a little research online beforehand though might be good, just to be sure what paint is best for it. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She had us use a glaze since it's going to be outside.
> That could be a fun project. Sounds like a little research online beforehand though might be good, just to be sure what paint is best for it. :sm24:


Thanks will consult Dr Google.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, the snail is cute, love the bright colours 
Fan, lovely shawl
Evelyn, hope your sister is OK


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, the snail is cute, love the bright colours
> Fan, lovely shawl


Thanks Bonnie, it's very basic and earthy but I like it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Julie, can't wait to see your latest masterpiece.


Got rather a long way to go yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Done and done. Your family are in my prayers.
> My baby sister called tonight to let me know she is calling tomorrow to make a dr appointment because she feels she is having early warning symptoms of heart attack. She is under a lot of stress and depression. Heart disease runs in our family as well. Mom had a massive attack which lead to her eventual passing.


Sending positive thoughts for her, too. I hope it's not a heart problem and stress can be treated successfully.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good that you are getting it checked and that everything turns out well. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I remember my mom putting what she called warmed sweet oil in our ears for earaches. Obviously, I'm home and doctor said several things;
> 1. very little wax in my ears and said I was not producing too much at all 2. did hearing test and have lost 30% in left ear and 20%inright ear but neither is enough to need hearing aids and 3. scheduled me for inner ear tests next week on Thursday to determine if I'm having inner ear/vertigo issues which would possibly be causing my loss of balance. I have to be at clinic for testing at 8 a.m. and from there will go to doctor's office for discussion of results. About 20 years ago I had vertigo so bad that I was sent to Memphis TN for treatment/surgery whichthey did 3 days consecutively. At least this time I don't have to travel so far for testing & treatment. I'm not worried about it but will be glad to see if the balance can be improved.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


Hope both your neice and nephew get well soon Jeanette and both stay healthy for many years to come


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a picture of Stanley Snail, picked him up today, he was a blast to paint. David likes him, yippee!!!


Hes lovely Kaye Jo much cuter than the real thing , will look great in the garden


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi all been busy finishing this Outlander styled shawl. It is very basic but nice and warm all the same.


Lovley shawl Fan , ive just been looking at all the outlander type shawls and gloves on the in the loop site


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't caught up yet, but I did remember to upload the pictures. Here's what I've been working on lately.


They are all lovely! :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovley shawl Fan , ive just been looking at all the outlander type shawls and gloves on the in the loop site


Thank you, yes there's lots of very good knit and crochet garments from the show on Pinterest.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


Very worrying for you. Keeping you all in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a picture of Stanley Snail, picked him up today, he was a blast to paint. David likes him, yippee!!!


Love Stanley! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does look good, Fan!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My most recent Gansey- working up the underarm gusset- then divide for the yoke


Very nice Julie, glad you are managing to do some knitting... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too & I had it for the first time last year.
> 
> After I got the cleaning done this morning I spent the rest of the day finishing projects. I got all the threads trimmed on the 2 quilts & darned ends on 2 baby sweaters & hats. I'll have to take photos of the sweaters tomorrow
> 
> These are I Spy quilts sorry the photos aren't great


Gorgeous quilts... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think we are getting tonight what Sonja got last night. The wind is totally crazy, the roof & patio door has been shaking & moaning. DH is praying all the yet to be combined canola swaths aren't piled in the bush, we will see in the morning


I hope there wasnt much damage, I hate the wind. :sm19:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


Sending all good wishes and positive thoughts for a healthy prognosis to your nephew and niece. You have quite a family history of cardiac disease and breast cancer, it must be a worry to see it coming through in the younger generation.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a picture of Stanley Snail, picked him up today, he was a blast to paint. David likes him, yippee!!!


He's gorgeous! You must have had such fun painting him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

definitely won't be responding tonight- I have 35 pages just to catch up!
Had lunch with Mum today- Only 6 months after my birthday! Sp did hers as well 1 month late. Between Mum and me being unwell it just didn't happen. And even bought each other a birthday present! We hadn't been going to bother but both found something we liked but likely wouldn't have bought so worked well. And dealt with a couple of other little things as well- including a larger pen. I had just told her she needed one and walked past a table that had them on it- free so picked up one and then went back and got another. Gives her a good chance to try them and see if they help.
And now off to read and hopefully you won't hear from me again as otherwise I won't catch up- and then where will you be when Sam starts the next TP?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> have just had 3 days in the low to mid 30s (low 90sF) so starting to get warm. In fact i stayed extra time at the shopping centre today just to get more walking done so I didn't need to go walk later in the heat. Last night was the hottest October night for over 30 years so I didn't feel so bad thinking it was warm! House starting to warm up- need air conditioners!


It was the same here... crazy for this time of year. Last night only got down to 22c..ugh. Cooler today but humid as we had rain on and off. Tomorrow to only be 17c.... up and down, up and down.LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just sent Maryanne the recipe for the chicken and corn chowder. She liked it so much when she was here the other day that she rang up to ask for the recipe- and has rung twice more to make sure I don't forget!
> And then tonight we had Fan's tomato Tart. Added cooked potato as suggested and it was really tasty (potatoes would have had more favour than normal as one of us (probably me) had taken a cup of stock out the freezer by mistake so I cooked the potatoes in it. But will be doing that one again for sure. Cooked in the Weber- does a great job as an oven. In fact having had pastry taste that good for ages and I was thinking it might be too old and opened too long ago- used frozen pastry as mine never works and as a lazy cook why spend time on something that won't taste any better but maybe worse?


That looks really yummy. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


Prayers for you and all your family


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a picture of Stanley Snail, picked him up today, he was a blast to paint. David likes him, yippee!!!


He is wonderful. Surely a keeper? :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi all been busy finishing this Outlander styled shawl. It is very basic but nice and warm all the same.


Very elegant in your colour way :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It was the same here... crazy for this time of year. Last night only got down to 22c..ugh. Cooler today but humid as we had rain on and off. Tomorrow to only be 17c.... up and down, up and down.LOL


And Jack Frost paid a visit here over night , went out with Mish first thing this morning and it was definitely Autumn out there chilly , foggy and damp , bit of frost on the grass and car windscreen had ice on it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending positive thoughts for all.


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all been busy finishing this Outlander styled shawl. It is very basic but nice and warm all the same.


That's lovely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sending prayers for your family.


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, you have them, praying for sure, and for your son and the rest of the kids that nothing has shown up on so far, that nothing does show up. 40's is very young, for both, so scary. HUGS!!!


Thank you very much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Margaret....the cape you made your mom with the owls sounds divine....can you direct me to the pattern?
> 
> Wishing E the best on the potty training. So glad that aspect of mothering is over for me. Love how E's language seems to be growing by leaps and bounds. Also, what a great shopping excursion and buys you made!


The usefulness of projects on Ravelry https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/night-and-day-cape-2


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I still find it funny that you and I (who weren't desperate to be grannies) are never done talking about them! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


It sure is funny.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You had me thinking, "Oh, no I've missed a photograph!" then I realised you meant a picture in your imagination! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


That reminds me I haven't been writing anything down all evening- is it becuase we are just chatting or I have missed it. Nothing major anyway as that would remind me to record it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks will consult Dr Google.


And, Pinterest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope both your neice and nephew get well soon Jeanette and both stay healthy for many years to come


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Very worrying for you. Keeping you all in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sending all good wishes and positive thoughts for a healthy prognosis to your nephew and niece. You have quite a family history of cardiac disease and breast cancer, it must be a worry to see it coming through in the younger generation.


Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Prayers for you and all your family


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And Jack Frost paid a visit here over night , went out with Mish first thing this morning and it was definitely Autumn out there chilly , foggy and damp , bit of frost on the grass and car windscreen had ice on it


It's still too early in my mind.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wish I was a fly on the wall watching that performance????????
> It was a very wild night here, I hardly slept, I could here metal banging & thought it was the downspout at the corner of the house(remember when I was painting last spring & asked for help & had a wrench delivered to me????) I thought I hadn't got the bolts tight enough but at 6 I looked out as there was a Big Bang & it was a strip of metal along the edge of the roof flopping & finally blew away. This morning it's still gusting but just looking out the windows I can see 4 trees down in the yard. DH told DS he will have to go check all the fences as he's sure there will be trees on the fences.


Is that going to result in some leaking in the roof.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw this in today's newspaper and just knew that Bonnie & Liz would be thrilled! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, you got wonderful bargains. Good luck with toilet training. Love that Elisabeth is using three words sentences.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Well it's one of my Christian names, my parents blessed me with 3 and then gave me a nick name! ???? Sometimes very confusing especially for official documents etc. The " a" is short and the "tje" is more like a "tsch" sound. Does that make sense?! Hard to describe in letters. I'm not embarrassed by my names anymore. Sure was as a kid tho, especially as a teenager. Just wanted a normal name like Mary, or Ann...lol
> 
> Sounds like everyone had some weather yesterday. We were supposed to have high winds but nothing came of it except for a lovely breeze. Out garden went crazy while we were gone, so picked rest of the peppers and roasted them and then made another 12 quarts of tomato sauce. Also made some jalepeno jelly. Going to give all to DD and SIL as thankyou for wonderful trip in Spain. I made the jelly a little hot tho! ???? Wanted to make sure it was spicy enough as the sugar and vinegar calms down the heat. Well I sure did!! DD will have trouble but SIL loves hot food.
> 
> Off to a doctors appointment and will catch up again tomorrow. Everyone have a great day.


Just wanted to say that I am glad you are joining in with us and commenting more. 
:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> the sweaters are lovely - as is the hat - are those little pom poms around the edge? think gd will like it a lot. --- sam


RE Bonnie...

:sm11: ditto


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am having to stand at the computer, there is a bad hack of WiFi systems world wide that we have been warned about- they hope to have it sorted sometime in November. Difficult to respond.


I saw that article... but since I dont do any online banking etc I figure I will risk it for now. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


Not good news- but it was good that he was somewhere that had a defibrillator.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://qz.com/1103329/what-you-need-to-know-about-krack-the-newly-discovered-wifi-bug-that-lets-hackers-snoop-on-your-devices/
> 
> I hadn't heard about this one; it's not being blasted on our news. Time to update all systems. WiFi is our only option.


I havent seen anything on our news either yet about it.... just on fb.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a picture of Stanley Snail, picked him up today, he was a blast to paint. David likes him, yippee!!!


Oh I love him, he is adorable! :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well managed to catch up here. So now to the rest of my emails and FB.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No pompoms on the edge, just some textured yarn interspersed among the regular stiff, you can kind of see it here.
> As you can see, very reasonable price, wish now I'd ordered a couple more
> 
> https://www.hobiumyarns.com/malzeme?search=betem


mmm I wonder how much shipping would cost to Australia..... might check it out.., prices look good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not good news- but it was good that he was somewhere that had a defibrillator.


It would have been really awful if he had been out with a fly fishing event since they would not have been able to help him. We're counting the blessings.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending positive thoughts for all.


RE Rookie's family.... from me too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> mmm I wonder how much shipping would cost to Australia..... might check it out.., prices look good.


I couldn't get my address in correctly; may have to contact them via their website.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice Julie, glad you are managing to do some knitting... :sm11:


Have to rest a lot, but I am getting much more done, than I thought possible at one point, thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I have skimmed through pretty quickly to catch up., I hope I havent missed anything important. 

Goodnight everyone. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have skimmed through pretty quickly to catch up., I hope I havent missed anything important.
> 
> Goodnight everyone. :sm11:


Sleep well- I will be heading through myself shortly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


Prayers said.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a picture of Stanley Snail, picked him up today, he was a blast to paint. David likes him, yippee!!!


Cute and colorful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all been busy finishing this Outlander styled shawl. It is very basic but nice and warm all the same.


Ooooo! It looks like just what I need this very chilly morning. Nicely done!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Rookie's family.... from me too.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Done and done. Your family are in my prayers.
> My baby sister called tonight to let me know she is calling tomorrow to make a dr appointment because she feels she is having early warning symptoms of heart attack. She is under a lot of stress and depression. Heart disease runs in our family as well. Mom had a massive attack which lead to her eventual passing.


Also saying prayers for your sister.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree. Will get it checked soon just to be sure.


Sorlenna said:


> Well, I sure didn't expect to have only 9/20 on my vitamin D, either. Better to check just in case.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just had my B12 checked and it was fine.


tami_ohio said:


> Hope you get results. Dr had me increase my vitamin B6 and B12 to help me it promotes nerve health. But he also thought it would help my balance. It seems to have helped some.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You got the prayers for family Rookie.


RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your Stanley Snail; very nice job on the painting and color selections.


Poledra65 said:


> Here's a picture of Stanley Snail, picked him up today, he was a blast to paint. David likes him, yippee!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the jalapenos jelly with cream cheese & crackers....I'm the only one that does though so rarely have it.


Poledra65 said:


> My jalapeno plants finally died, :sm13: but I did get several gallon bags of the plants. David won't eat the jelly even though he loves jalapenos, oh well, maybe I'll make some sometime for gifts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was given a skein of that just a few weeks ago and made a hat for charity with it. It made a cute hat.


Bonnie7591 said:


> No pompoms on the edge, just some textured yarn interspersed among the regular stiff, you can kind of see it here.
> As you can see, very reasonable price, wish now I'd ordered a couple more
> 
> https://www.hobiumyarns.com/malzeme?search=betem


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I had the surgery for vertigo they said that tiny calcium deposits were floating around in my inner ear hitting the little "hairs"
and that was what was causing it. It was pretty severe; when I'd try to get up in the morning I would fall backwards just as soon as I was sitting up on the side of the bed and if I rolled over in my sleep it would kick in and I'd vomit. Could not bend over and pick up anything as I would fall on over. Crazy, crazy. Right now it isn't too bad. I'll be walking and then stumble to the left a bit before regaining my balance.
Looks like I'm a little "tipsy" if you know what I mean. LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> One of our friends had terrible vertigo & he was sent to a massage therapist who turned him upside down, he was told you have a bubble in your ear like in a level & sometimes it breaks into 2 bubbles & that causes the vertigo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You got the prayers for family Rookie.


Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes I've seen it! In fact the airport scene was filmed across the road from my home at the Athens Airport. Brantley and I walked over and we saw Redford, Nolte, and Emma Thompson. Brantley had a chat with Nick Nolte and has a picture of them together there. DH even invited him to come over for dinner but he (Nolte) declined and thanked Brantley saying he was way too busy. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on my stuff.
> 
> Gwen, I've just watched a movie called, A Walk in the Woods, have you seen it? It's Robert Redford & Nick Nolte & they walked a good part of the Appalachian trail, lovely scenery. I thought of your DH & his trip there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Be aware the Sistine Chapel is shut on a Saturday afternoon....ask me how I know! For a while we seemed to specialise in going to places and getting a shut door.......Van Gogh Museum, Sistine Chapel, the Coliseum (sp?)


That's no fun at all. Sorry you had to learn the hard way but nice that you can warn others. Who would think that it would be shut on a Saturday afternoon....Not me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the shawl and your color choices.


Fan said:


> Hi all been busy finishing this Outlander styled shawl. It is very basic but nice and warm all the same.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto from me too Evelyn.


Sorlenna said:


> Sending positive thoughts for her, too. I hope it's not a heart problem and stress can be treated successfully.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sweet dreams!


????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, sorry you are tired today, but not surprised. So hard to monitor energy levels when most of the time your energy is low, then feels good. I do same thing.
> Maya and I walked an hour and fed the horses. Showered, shampooed, resting and checking computer.


Well, I'm up and at 'em since before 6am this morning. Figured since I was awake I'd better work as I'll need a nap today for sure. I'm leaving everything the cleaning people will do for them and just trying to get things out of the way so they can do what they need to. I had taken all the photos off the fireplace and now they are on the floor upstairs, so that is one of the main things I need to figure out what to do with. Think I will just hide them in a closet and hang them when I'm not so busy with so many other things. Got a notice that my social security was being raised and in a second envelope in the same mail delivery got a notice that it was being reduced to less than half. WHAT? Says I can contest it....Great, right when I'm in the middle of having to copy every page of every passport I have and trying to find an alien registration # for my mother. My sister actually found it online in the county naturalization records but someone put a slash over the last #...so now what. Actually looks like a W and I don't know why they used a letter for the last digit. Mine is all numbers. I have so many things to do and have to go through and approve all the forms and there are other thing I have to research and find along with company coming and a trip, and then this from the Social Security. At first I felt totally overwhelmed and then I decided that my anxiety would help nothing and I would approach it like housework. Not think of the whole thing, but just take it one thing at a time and only think of that. Works pretty good. Seems like a full-time job though with incompetency on so many levels, like being told with the phone company that we no longer use that I owe over $200 for the month we had no service. Then calling and being told I have actually got a credit, then getting a letter saying it was going to collections, calling again and being said I have a credit, then getting another letter saying I owe and same day a letter saying I have credit. Copied both letters and sent them to them and asked them to please clear this up. Finally 2 letters saying I have credit, so I had to write them and ask them for the credit. Hmmm, couldn't they just send me the money they owe me without me having to write. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: All small things, but I told DH it is a full-time job just keeping on top of all these things.

Looks like a gorgeous day today. Hope I get outside. Got my hair cut yesterday and yes, I kept it short, but my oh my...he cut it too short this time. I hope I can style it!

Hugs to all...safe travels to those on the road. Oh dear, this was a little long.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, so sorry to hear this, prayers for whole family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Margaret! Very nice!


darowil said:


> The usefulness of projects on Ravelry https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/night-and-day-cape-2


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, love your happy snail.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad you and your mom finally got to celebrate your birthdays.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, I feel for you. Paperwork can be overwhelming enough without the added insanity of incompetence from companies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay. It must be a very scary time for all of you.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


So sorry to hear this Rookie. Please know prayers will be going up for them. So sad that it is happening earlier and earlier. Thank goodness they had a defibrillator available. One young lady on KP told me her husband was exercising in the basement and had a heart attack down there and it was too late when she found him, so I am thankful he was in a place where he got immediate attention. Prayers for your whole family with heart and cancer problems. Such a shame as I feel you are a special and very close family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was up early and at the gym by 7:15. Back home by 8-ish. Yesterday my phone was really messed up; couldn't get into my contacts or pull up the dial pad. Had to take it into the Simply Mac store where they had to do a restore to factory settings (thank God they did a backup first) then reload everything. They said the new update was causing issues and that was probably what caused it to malfunction. Of course they then charged me $20. Somehow, having to pay this doesn't seem right if their update caused the problem now does it. Also got an estimate to repair the one broken port on my laptop and it was going to cost a whopping $888! I can get a refurbished one with 2 year warranty AND get a trade in credit for less so not getting it repaired and will look toward saving up for a new or refurbished one. Shoot, a brand new one would only be $200 more! Crazyiness. Guess it keeps life interesting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, I feel for you. Paperwork can be overwhelming enough without the added insanity of incompetence from companies.


Thank you....I must say that I thought of Swedenme when I was going through this and she is an inspiration. I remember all her trips to the town hall, or wherever it was, trying to get issues dealt with. If she can do it, I sure will give it the old college try.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lovely outfits. I especially like the orange one, looks so soft! Ditto on the pompon - I'm not a huge fan of Pom poems but the kids love them!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was up early and at the gym by 7:15. Back home by 8-ish. Yesterday my phone was really messed up; couldn't get into my contacts or pull up the dial pad. Had to take it into the Simply Mac store where they had to do a restore to factory settings (thank God they did a backup first) then reload everything. They said the new update was causing issues and that was probably what caused it to malfunction. Of course they then charged me $20. Somehow, having to pay this doesn't seem right if their update caused the problem now does it. Also got an estimate to repair the one broken port on my laptop and it was going to cost a whopping $888! I can get a refurbished one with 2 year warranty AND get a trade in credit for less so not getting it repaired and will look toward saving up for a new or refurbished one. Shoot, a brand new one would only be $200 more! Crazyiness. Guess it keeps life interesting.


Wow, they get paid for their own mistakes, well no theirs personally, but it should be a recall to fix a bad program from the update. Wonder when mine will go? Like I need another thing right now. Then to have the broken port cost so much. Yikes. Isn't that bad workmanship on their part and one would think in that case it would be repaired. Like the time the battery sort of exploded in the laptop and wrecked the whole thing and everything on it. I think they better start getting their batteries made in the US. Told DH they won't need to go to war with us, they will just burn us down with our appliances catching on fire for no reason, batteries exploding in everything that takes them. How long does it take us to learn. Oh dear, sounding a little crazy myself, but yes, it is craziness. Hope you get it all sorted out Gwen, but sounds like it is an expensive fix either way.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am having to stand at the computer, there is a bad hack of WiFi systems world wide that we have been warned about- they hope to have it sorted sometime in November. Difficult to respond.


Hmmm haven't heard about this - what sort of hack? Do they know who?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, so glad your balance improved enough that you notice it. :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

EJS said:


> We have favorite spots we like to visit on the Trace but I have never been to Natchez, MS. I have been to Nashville, more acurately through Nashville, but not by way of the trace.


Lovely area. I'm going to have to look up the Trace, never heard of it. My husband before we were married hiked along a trail in the Smokies. Is this part of it?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> My jalapeno plants finally died, :sm13: but I did get several gallon bags of the plants. David won't eat the jelly even though he loves jalapenos, oh well, maybe I'll make some sometime for gifts.


I'm not a huge fan of really hot food, but the jalepeno jelly melted a bit and poured over either cream cheese or goat cheese is wonderful.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I had the surgery for vertigo they said that tiny calcium deposits were floating around in my inner ear hitting the little "hairs"
> and that was what was causing it. It was pretty severe; when I'd try to get up in the morning I would fall backwards just as soon as I was sitting up on the side of the bed and if I rolled over in my sleep it would kick in and I'd vomit. Could not bend over and pick up anything as I would fall on over. Crazy, crazy. Right now it isn't too bad. I'll be walking and then stumble to the left a bit before regaining my balance.
> Looks like I'm a little "tipsy" if you know what I mean. LOL


OH man so sorry about this....my husband had some loose crystals about 5 years ago! Absolutely debilitating. Hope it gets resolved for you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you....I must say that I thought of Swedenme when I was going through this and she is an inspiration. I remember all her trips to the town hall, or wherever it was, trying to get issues dealt with. If she can do it, I sure will give it the old college try.


You can do it Daralene , just one form at a time, although if they are anything like the forms that come through the post here they are a nightmare , my husband gets all his precriptions free and when we first applied they sent a book to fill in , but most of it did not apply to husband and some of the questions were repeated several times . I was ready to pull my hair out , at the back was a blank page were you could give more details and use extra paper if necessary, so i wrote a book repeated myself several times and told them if they needed any more information i would send them more details , i think they sent the card by speed delivery :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers said.


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm up and at 'em since before 6am this morning. Figured since I was awake I'd better work as I'll need a nap today for sure. I'm leaving everything the cleaning people will do for them and just trying to get things out of the way so they can do what they need to. I had taken all the photos off the fireplace and now they are on the floor upstairs, so that is one of the main things I need to figure out what to do with. Think I will just hide them in a closet and hang them when I'm not so busy with so many other things. Got a notice that my social security was being raised and in a second envelope in the same mail delivery got a notice that it was being reduced to less than half. WHAT? Says I can contest it....Great, right when I'm in the middle of having to copy every page of every passport I have and trying to find an alien registration # for my mother. My sister actually found it online in the county naturalization records but someone put a slash over the last #...so now what. Actually looks like a W and I don't know why they used a letter for the last digit. Mine is all numbers. I have so many things to do and have to go through and approve all the forms and there are other thing I have to research and find along with company coming and a trip, and then this from the Social Security. At first I felt totally overwhelmed and then I decided that my anxiety would help nothing and I would approach it like housework. Not think of the whole thing, but just take it one thing at a time and only think of that. Works pretty good. Seems like a full-time job though with incompetency on so many levels, like being told with the phone company that we no longer use that I owe over $200 for the month we had no service. Then calling and being told I have actually got a credit, then getting a letter saying it was going to collections, calling again and being said I have a credit, then getting another letter saying I owe and same day a letter saying I have credit. Copied both letters and sent them to them and asked them to please clear this up. Finally 2 letters saying I have credit, so I had to write them and ask them for the credit. Hmmm, couldn't they just send me the money they owe me without me having to write. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: All small things, but I told DH it is a full-time job just keeping on top of all these things.
> 
> Looks like a gorgeous day today. Hope I get outside. Got my hair cut yesterday and yes, I kept it short, but my oh my...he cut it too short this time. I hope I can style it!
> 
> Hugs to all...safe travels to those on the road. Oh dear, this was a little long.


I can see why you'd feel overwhelmed. Good luck in sorting it out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, so sorry to hear this, prayers for whole family.


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this Rookie. Please know prayers will be going up for them. So sad that it is happening earlier and earlier. Thank goodness they had a defibrillator available. One young lady on KP told me her husband was exercising in the basement and had a heart attack down there and it was too late when she found him, so I am thankful he was in a place where he got immediate attention. Prayers for your whole family with heart and cancer problems. Such a shame as I feel you are a special and very close family.


Thank you. We're definitely counting the blessings.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was up early and at the gym by 7:15. Back home by 8-ish. Yesterday my phone was really messed up; couldn't get into my contacts or pull up the dial pad. Had to take it into the Simply Mac store where they had to do a restore to factory settings (thank God they did a backup first) then reload everything. They said the new update was causing issues and that was probably what caused it to malfunction. Of course they then charged me $20. Somehow, having to pay this doesn't seem right if their update caused the problem now does it. Also got an estimate to repair the one broken port on my laptop and it was going to cost a whopping $888! I can get a refurbished one with 2 year warranty AND get a trade in credit for less so not getting it repaired and will look toward saving up for a new or refurbished one. Shoot, a brand new one would only be $200 more! Crazyiness. Guess it keeps life interesting.


The pricing on electronics is a mystery to me. DH, DD and I are on the same Sprint Iphone plan..first two can get new phones, but I can't for another year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw this in today's newspaper and just knew that Bonnie & Liz would be thrilled! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Rookie's family.... from me too.


And me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive got a very weird sense of humour ok I admit a childish sense of humour , i went to pick up youngest son and stopped at a little town nearby to pick up some flowers for DIL as we are going for supper this evening , there are 2 roads I can take to get home one is the easy way and the other has more twists and turns up and downs along country lanes the speed limit is 50 which i think is too fast for this particular road but today i decided to take it , i looked at my son and I dont know were the sentence came from but i said " buckle up buster its going to be a bumpy ride " well the look I got had me burst out laughing , think it took me a good 10 minutes to compose myself, i looked at him again and he said should i drive which set me off again , i dont think he will be getting in the car with me behind the wheel any time soon ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes I've seen it! In fact the airport scene was filmed across the road from my home at the Athens Airport. Brantley and I walked over and we saw Redford, Nolte, and Emma Thompson. Brantley had a chat with Nick Nolte and has a picture of them together there. DH even invited him to come over for dinner but he (Nolte) declined and thanked Brantley saying he was way too busy.


I've seen the movie too. It was good. What a treat it must have been to see them and for Brantley to meet Nolte.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm up and at 'em since before 6am this morning. Figured since I was awake I'd better work as I'll need a nap today for sure. I'm leaving everything the cleaning people will do for them and just trying to get things out of the way so they can do what they need to. I had taken all the photos off the fireplace and now they are on the floor upstairs, so that is one of the main things I need to figure out what to do with. Think I will just hide them in a closet and hang them when I'm not so busy with so many other things. Got a notice that my social security was being raised and in a second envelope in the same mail delivery got a notice that it was being reduced to less than half. WHAT? Says I can contest it....Great, right when I'm in the middle of having to copy every page of every passport I have and trying to find an alien registration # for my mother. My sister actually found it online in the county naturalization records but someone put a slash over the last #...so now what. Actually looks like a W and I don't know why they used a letter for the last digit. Mine is all numbers. I have so many things to do and have to go through and approve all the forms and there are other thing I have to research and find along with company coming and a trip, and then this from the Social Security. At first I felt totally overwhelmed and then I decided that my anxiety would help nothing and I would approach it like housework. Not think of the whole thing, but just take it one thing at a time and only think of that. Works pretty good. Seems like a full-time job though with incompetency on so many levels, like being told with the phone company that we no longer use that I owe over $200 for the month we had no service. Then calling and being told I have actually got a credit, then getting a letter saying it was going to collections, calling again and being said I have a credit, then getting another letter saying I owe and same day a letter saying I have credit. Copied both letters and sent them to them and asked them to please clear this up. Finally 2 letters saying I have credit, so I had to write them and ask them for the credit. Hmmm, couldn't they just send me the money they owe me without me having to write. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: All small things, but I told DH it is a full-time job just keeping on top of all these things.
> 
> Looks like a gorgeous day today. Hope I get outside. Got my hair cut yesterday and yes, I kept it short, but my oh my...he cut it too short this time. I hope I can style it!
> 
> Hugs to all...safe travels to those on the road. Oh dear, this was a little long.


What a frustrating time you are having! Wouldn't you just like to knock them in the head.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> And me.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was up early and at the gym by 7:15. Back home by 8-ish. Yesterday my phone was really messed up; couldn't get into my contacts or pull up the dial pad. Had to take it into the Simply Mac store where they had to do a restore to factory settings (thank God they did a backup first) then reload everything. They said the new update was causing issues and that was probably what caused it to malfunction. Of course they then charged me $20. Somehow, having to pay this doesn't seem right if their update caused the problem now does it. Also got an estimate to repair the one broken port on my laptop and it was going to cost a whopping $888! I can get a refurbished one with 2 year warranty AND get a trade in credit for less so not getting it repaired and will look toward saving up for a new or refurbished one. Shoot, a brand new one would only be $200 more! Crazyiness. Guess it keeps life interesting.


I don't understand why you would have to pay for a repair when it was caused by them
:sm13: Sounds much like my garage door opener situation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got a very weird sense of humour ok I admit a childish sense of humour , i went to pick up youngest son and stopped at a little town nearby to pick up some flowers for DIL as we are going for supper this evening , there are 2 roads I can take to get home one is the easy way and the other has more twists and turns up and downs along country lanes the speed limit is 50 which i think is too fast for this particular road but today i decided to take it , i looked at my son and I dont know were the sentence came from but i said " buckle up buster its going to be a bumpy ride " well the look I got had me burst out laughing , think it took me a good 10 minutes to compose myself, i looked at him again and he said should i drive which set me off again , i dont think he will be getting in the car with me behind the wheel any time soon ????


I love it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got rather a long way to go yet.


Yes, but the good news is you are able to do it, a few months ago you thought that impossible


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got a very weird sense of humour ok I admit a childish sense of humour , i went to pick up youngest son and stopped at a little town nearby to pick up some flowers for DIL as we are going for supper this evening , there are 2 roads I can take to get home one is the easy way and the other has more twists and turns up and downs along country lanes the speed limit is 50 which i think is too fast for this particular road but today i decided to take it , i looked at my son and I dont know were the sentence came from but i said " buckle up buster its going to be a bumpy ride " well the look I got had me burst out laughing , think it took me a good 10 minutes to compose myself, i looked at him again and he said should i drive which set me off again , i dont think he will be getting in the car with me behind the wheel any time soon ????


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is that going to result in some leaking in the roof.


I don't think so, it's seems to be something for the eavestrough, I was worried it was going to damage the siding or hit the window. The only real damage we had was the fences & all the broken trees. 
I saw a video on FB of a grain bin rolling down the highway down by Wainwright, Alberta & a train was pushed off a Tressle bridge down there. There was another derailment in the south that they also blamed on the wind


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw this in today's newspaper and just knew that Bonnie & Liz would be thrilled! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


Oh, I can hardly wait????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it!


Think I will be relegated to the back seat when we go to DILs ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> mmm I wonder how much shipping would cost to Australia..... might check it out.., prices look good.


If you sign up for their emails, about once a month they have 25% off, that's when I ordered so the hat cost 89cents US. I think shipping for what I got was $15 but the yarn was so inexpensive that is was still very reasonable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It would have been really awful if he had been out with a fly fishing event since they would not have been able to help him. We're counting the blessings.


Yes, he was definitely in the right place but obviously it just wasn't his time, thank God.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I had the surgery for vertigo they said that tiny calcium deposits were floating around in my inner ear hitting the little "hairs"
> and that was what was causing it. It was pretty severe; when I'd try to get up in the morning I would fall backwards just as soon as I was sitting up on the side of the bed and if I rolled over in my sleep it would kick in and I'd vomit. Could not bend over and pick up anything as I would fall on over. Crazy, crazy. Right now it isn't too bad. I'll be walking and then stumble to the left a bit before regaining my balance.
> Looks like I'm a little "tipsy" if you know what I mean. LOL


That's awful, hope you can get it fixed up, (can't have the neighbors thinking you are a drunk???? please don't take offence)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he was definitely in the right place but obviously it just wasn't his time, thank God.


Thank God is right.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes I've seen it! In fact the airport scene was filmed across the road from my home at the Athens Airport. Brantley and I walked over and we saw Redford, Nolte, and Emma Thompson. Brantley had a chat with Nick Nolte and has a picture of them together there. DH even invited him to come over for dinner but he (Nolte) declined and thanked Brantley saying he was way too busy.


I remember you telling us about that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had 8 a.m. appt with knee doc. He gave me gel injection rather than another steroid injection. Have to have 3-4 more injections once a week. But I like not having steroid.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really....I can only figure that since it is MY option to do the update that they can get away with charging.


budasha said:


> I don't understand why you would have to pay for a repair when it was caused by them
> :sm13: Sounds much like my garage door opener situation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh goodie....you can then be the backseat driver! LOLOL That can be even more fun!


Swedenme said:


> Think I will be relegated to the back seat when we go to DILs ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No offence taken....many, many, many years ago being mistaken for a drunk could very well have been fitting. I did party quite a bit in my youth!


Bonnie7591 said:


> That's awful, hope you can get it fixed up, (can't have the neighbors thinking you are a drunk???? please don't take offence)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope these gel injections work well. I've never heard of them but then again my knees are already replaced.


sassafras123 said:


> Had 8 a.m. appt with knee doc. He gave me gel injection rather than another steroid injection. Have to have 3-4 more injections once a week. But I like not having steroid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmm haven't heard about this - what sort of hack? Do they know who?


All your data, and irretrievable scrambling of anything you had stored, if I recall right. There has not been much else on the news, but my provider says the threat is real.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, but the good news is you are able to do it, a few months ago you thought that impossible


True!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hes lovely Kaye Jo much cuter than the real thing , will look great in the garden


Thank you, I think so too. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love Stanley! :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> He's gorgeous! You must have had such fun painting him.


Thank you, it is a lot of fun and so relaxing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> definitely won't be responding tonight- I have 35 pages just to catch up!
> Had lunch with Mum today- Only 6 months after my birthday! Sp did hers as well 1 month late. Between Mum and me being unwell it just didn't happen. And even bought each other a birthday present! We hadn't been going to bother but both found something we liked but likely wouldn't have bought so worked well. And dealt with a couple of other little things as well- including a larger pen. I had just told her she needed one and walked past a table that had them on it- free so picked up one and then went back and got another. Gives her a good chance to try them and see if they help.
> And now off to read and hopefully you won't hear from me again as otherwise I won't catch up- and then where will you be when Sam starts the next TP?


Well Happy Un-Birthday to you and your mum!!!! lol, better late than not at all, and even better that you are both well now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> He is wonderful. Surely a keeper? :sm24: :sm24:


Lol! I agree! :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The usefulness of projects on Ravelry https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/night-and-day-cape-2


It is handy isn't it? I use it alot too.

That's lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw this in today's newspaper and just knew that Bonnie & Liz would be thrilled! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh I love him, he is adorable! :sm11:


Thank you, and Stanley just seemed to fit him.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone re the Outlander style shawl, it’s definitely not a wow, but it’s warm all the same. It’s plain earthy colours reflect the style and shades from 1700s in rural Scotland as the show depicts. 
Kate that haggis ad is brilliant, send some to me I love haggis! I know it’s not everyone’s favourite dish but I have had it a family gatherings and like it a lot. 
Not a whisky drinker but a wee Drambuie I can manage on rare occasions. Slainte!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 19 October '17

Bright sunshine and breezy. A lovely day. Heidi took all my bed clothes to wash and hand on the line. They should smell really good when I go to bed tonight.

Blanco is excepting Lucy a little more. Yesterday they were playing out in the front yard. It's been a long time since I have seen Blanco play that hard. they were snapping at each other - chasing each other - Lucy never runs down but she did yesterday - they both finally just dropped down beside each other and took a nap.

I don't know how many of you open cans when you cook - I suppose everyone does to a certain extent. I found these quick meal recipes off a Campbell Soup site - they are quick and easy and sound very good.

Slow Cooker Cranberry Onion Pot Roast

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 7 hours
Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients
3 lb chuck roast
1-2 tablespoons olive oil
garlic powder
onion powder
kosher salt
ground black pepper
1/2 cup beef stock (or water)
1 oz package of french onion soup mix
14 oz can jellied cranberry sauce

Directions
1. Heat 1-2 tablespoons olive oil in a large sauté pan over medium-high heat. 
2. Season chuck roast liberally with garlic powder, onion powder, kosher salt and black pepper on all sides. 
3. Sear the roast in the hot pan on all sides just until brown.
4. Transfer chuck roast to the base of a slow cooker.
5. Add the beef stock (or water) to the hot pan and scrape up the brown bits. Pour over the chuck roast.
6. Mix the cranberry sauce and onion soup mix in a small bowl; pour around the chuck roast.
7. Cook on low 6-8 hours.
8. Shred meat, mix into the sauce and serve over buttered egg noodles.

http://www.mountainmamacooks.com/2017/10/slow-cooker-cranberry-onion-pot-roast/

Kielbasa With Apples, Onions and Sauerkraut
By: Campbell's Kitchen

This Kielbasa With Apples, Onions, and Sauerkraut recipe is an easy sauerkraut with apple and Kielbasa meal that uses classic Polish sausage. Apples, onions and sauerkraut add a nice crunch and slight sweetness to balance the saltiness of the meat. Traditional Dijon mustard and Campbell's condensed French onion soup create a tangy, creamy flavor throughout. Each element brings something new to the dish, and the flavors come together with each bite. This is a sensational holiday or potluck meal that will gain you more than a few adoring fans.

Cooking Vessel Size: 6-quart slow cooker
Serves: 8

Ingredients
2 pounds Kielbasa (beef or turkey), cut into 2-inch-long pieces
16 ounces sauerkraut, drained
2 cans Campbells® Condensed French Onion Soup
3 medium apples, peeled and cut into quarters
1 cup water or white wine
2 tablespoons Dijon-style mustard

Instructions
1. Stir the Kielbasa, sauerkraut, soup, apples, water and mustard in a 6-quart slow cooker.
2. Cover and cook on HIGH for 4 to 5 hours or until the apples are tender.

http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Beef-Recipes/Kielbasa-With-Apples-Onions-and-Sauerkraut

Mouthwatering Slow Cooked Corned Beef and Cabbage
By: Campbell's Kitchen

This Mouthwatering Slow Cooked Corned Beef and Cabbage is a classic slow cooker corned beef and cabbage recipe. Your slow cooker is the perfect kitchen tool for making tender and juicy corned beef! This one-pot delight includes carrots, potatoes, onions, and cabbage. It's the perfect dish to serve on St. Patrick's Day or for any family meal. Let it cook all day, and enjoy a perfect plate of corned beef at dinner time.

Slow Cooker Time LOW: 9 hr
Cooking Vessel Size: 6-quart slow cooker

Ingredients
3 1/2 cups Swanson Beef Broth or Swanson Beef Stock
1/4 cup cider vinegar
2 medium onions, cut into quarters
5 medium potatoes, peeled and cut into quarters (about 5 cups)
5 medium carrots, cut into 2-inch pieces (about 2 1/2 cups)
1 corned beef or beef brisket (about 3 pounds)
1 head green cabbage, trimmed and cut into 6 wedges (about 2 pounds)
Bouquet Garni

Instructions
1. Stir the broth and vinegar into a 6-quart slow cooker. 
2. Add the onions, potatoes, carrots, beef and cabbage. 
3. Submerge the Bouquet Garni in the broth mixture.
4. Cover and cook on LOW for 8 to 9 hours or until the beef is fork-tender. Remove the Bouquet Garni.

Bouquet Garni: Tie 4 sprigs thyme, 4 sprigs flat or curly parsley, and 1 bay leaf with kitchen string.

http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Beef-Recipes/Mouthwatering-Slow-Cooked-Corned-Beef-and-Cabbage

All Day Herbed Turkey Breast
By: Campbell's Kitchen

Get a head start on a holiday dinner with this recipe for All Day Herbed Turkey Breast. It cooks for hours, which gives you time to prepare other dishes and spend time with family. It's an easy turkey breast recipe that's sure to please. Cream of mushroom soup makes the turkey moist, tender, and flavorful. Poultry seasoning and chopped parsley also add to its taste. Be sure to let your slow cooker turkey breast stand for a few minutes before slicing so it remains juicy.

Serves: 8

Ingredients
1 (10-3/4-ounce) can Campbell's® Condensed Cream of Mushroom Soup (Regular or 98% Fat Free)
1/2 cup water
1 turkey breast
1 teaspoon poultry seasoning
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley

Instructions
1. Stir the soup and water in a 3 1/2 to 6-quart slow cooker. 
2. Rinse the turkey with cold water and pat it dry with a paper towel. 
3. Rub the turkey with the poultry seasoning and place it into the cooker. 
4. Sprinkle the turkey with the parsley.
5. Cover and cook on LOW for 8 to 9 hours or until the turkey is cooked through. 
6. Let the turkey stand for 10 minutes before slicing.
Serving Suggestion: This recipe is great served with hot mashed potatoes.

http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Main-Dishes/All-Day-Herbed-Turkey-Breast

Lazy Apricot Glazed Pork Roast
By: Campbell's Kitchen

This recipe for Lazy Apricot Glazed Pork Roast is simple because it only has two steps and cooks all day. The glaze for this slow cooker pork roast recipe is made with apricot preserves and chicken broth. Dijon mustard offsets the sweetness of the apricot preserves and gives the dish a tangy taste. The apricot glaze also makes the pork roast nice and tender. Serve your apricot pork roast with a side of potatoes or veggies.

Serves: 8

Ingredients
1 (10-1/2-ounce) can Campbell's® Condensed Chicken Broth
1 (18-ounce) jar apricot preserves
1 large onion, chopped (about 1 cup)
2 tablespoons Dijon-style mustard
1 (4-pound) boneless pork loin roast

Instructions
1. Stir the broth, preserves, onion and mustard in a 3 1/2-quart slow cooker. 
2. Add the pork to the cooker, trimming to fit, if needed, and turn to coat.
3. Cover and cook on LOW for 8 to 9 hours or until the pork is fork-tender.

http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Pork-Recipes/Lazy-Apricot-Glazed-Pork-Roast

Chicken in Creamy Sun Dried Tomato Sauce
By: Campbell's Kitchen
Serves: 8

Ingredients
2 cans (10 3/4 ounces each) Campbell's® Condensed Cream of Chicken with Herbs Soup or Campbell's® Condensed Cream of Chicken Soup
1 cup Chablis or other dry white wine
1/4 cup coarsely chopped pitted kalamata or oil-cured olives
2 tablespoons drained capers
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 can (14 ounces) artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
1 cup jarred sun-dried tomatoes, drained and coarsely chopped
8 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves (about 2 pounds)
1/2 cup chopped fresh basil leaves (optional)
2 cups regular long-grain white rice, cooked according to package directions (yields about 6 cups)

Instructions
1. Stir the soup, wine, olives, capers, garlic, artichokes and tomatoes in a 3 1/2-quart slow cooker. 
2. Add the chicken and turn to coat.
3. Cover and cook on LOW for 7 to 8 hours or until the chicken is cooked through. 
4. Sprinkle with the basil, if desired. 
5. Serve with the rice.

Nutritional Information: (Per one chicken breast half with sauce) - Calories: 454 - Fat: 12g - Fiber: 4g - Protein: 33g - Sodium: 977mg

Easy Substitutions: You can substitute Swanson® Chicken Broth for the wine, if desired. This recipe is also delicious served over hot cooked egg noodles or mashed potatoes, instead of rice.

Time-Saving: Or you may cook this recipe on HIGH for 4 to 5 hours.

http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Chicken-Recipes/Chicken-in-Creamy-Sun-Dried-Tomato-Sauce

All Day Orange Chicken
By: Campbell's Kitchen

All Day Orange Chicken is a delicious, Asian-inspired meal. Put it together in the morning and let it cook the entire day so it's ready for dinner. Teriyaki sauce and orange marmalade give this slow cooker chicken recipe a sweet and savory flavor. Chicken broth makes the chicken thighs extra moist and juicy. Serve your slow cooker orange chicken on a bed of rice or with a side of egg noodles. Top it with walnuts and extra green onions for an extra burst of flavor.

Serves: 4

Ingredients
1 1/2 cup Swanson® Chicken Broth or Swanson® Chicken Stock
1/4 cup teriyaki sauce
3 cloves garlic
3/4 cup orange marmalade
4 green onions, sliced
2 tablespoons cornstarch
2 pounds bone-in chicken thighs, skin removed
1/2 walnut pieces
1 cup regular long-grain white rice, prepared according to package directions

Instructions
1. Stir the broth, teriyaki sauce, garlic, marmalade, 1/4 cup green onions and cornstarch in a 6-quart slow cooker. 
2. Add the chicken and turn to coat.
3. Cover and cook on LOW for 8 to 9 hours or until the chicken is cooked through. 
4. Sprinkle with the walnuts and remaining green onions. 
5. Serve the chicken and sauce with the rice.

http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Chicken-Recipes/All-Day-Orange-Chicken

Tuscan Beef Stew
By: Campbell's Kitchen

Transport yourself to Italy with this flavorful slow cooker beef stew recipe. Chunks of beef and carrots cook in a savory mixture of tomato soup, beef broth, and red wine. Beans give make this stew hearty, while Italian seasoning gives this recipe a fantastic aroma. This Tuscan Beef Stew cooks until the carrots are tender and the beef is succulent and juicy. Serve up this beef stew with a chunk of crusty bread for the ultimate Tuscan meal.

Serves: 8

Ingredients
1 (10-3/4-ounce) can Campbell's Condensed Tomato Soup
1 (10-3/4-ounce) can Campbell's Condensed Beef Broth
1/2 cup Burgundy wine or other dry red wine or water
1 teaspoon dried Italian seasoning, crushed
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 (14-1/2-ounce) can diced tomatoes with Italian herbs
3 large carrots, cut into 1-inch pieces (about 2 cups)
2 pounds beef for stew, cut into 1-inch pieces
2 (15-ounce) cans white kidney beans (cannellini), rinsed and drained

Instructions
1. Stir the soup, broth, wine, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, tomatoes, carrots and beef in a 3 1/2-quart slow cooker.
2. Cover and cook on LOW for 8 to 9 hours or until the beef is fork-tender.
3. Stir in the beans. Increase the heat to HIGH. Cook for 10 minutes or until the mixture is hot.

http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/SlowCookerStewRecipes/Tuscan-Beef-Stew

All Day Autumn Brisket with Cabbage
By: Campbell's Kitchen

All Day Autumn Brisket with Cabbage is made with your favorite fall ingredients, including apples and sweet potatoes. This slow cooker beef brisket is great to make when the weather is crisp and cool. It's sure to warm you up. Cream of celery soup keeps the beef brisket tender and moist while also adding taste. Cabbage also adds flavor to this dish. Put this slow cooker brisket recipe together in the morning and you'll come home to a delicious meal.

Serves: 8

Ingredients
1 (3-pound) boneless beef brisket
1 (1-pound) small head cabbage, cut into 8 wedges
1 large sweet potato, peeled and cut into 1-inch pieces
1 large onion, cut into 8 wedges
1 medium Granny Smith apple, cored and cut into 8 wedges
2 (10-3/4-ounce) cans Campbell's Condensed Cream of Celery Soup (Regular or 98% Fat Free)
1 cup water
2 teaspoons caraway seeds (optional)

Instructions
1. Place the brisket in a 6-quart slow cooker. 
2. Top with the cabbage, sweet potato, onion and apple. 
3. Stir the soup, water and caraway seed, if desired, in a small bowl. 
4. Pour the soup mixture over the brisket and vegetable mixture.
5. Cover and cook on LOW for 8 to 9 hours or until the brisket is fork-tender. Season as desired.

http://www.allfreeslowcooke\rrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Beef-Recipes/All-Day-Autumn-Brisket-with-Cabbage

Slow Cooker Drunken Dogs
By: Campbell's Kitchen

Tomato soup, bourbon, cider vinegar, and Worcestershire sauce coat the slow cooker hot dogs. Dark brown sugar contrasts the flavor of the vinegar to make the sauce sweeter. Cocktail frankfurters would be optimal, but you could also use chopped hot dogs. This is also a great dish to serve at a game day event. Be sure to serve your slow cooker appetizer with toothpicks so guests don't have to eat with their fingers.

Serves: 27

Ingredients
3 (1-pound) packages smoked cocktail frankfurters
2 (10-3/4-ounce) soup Campbell's Condensed Tomato Soup (Regular or Healthy Request)
1/4 cup packed dark brown sugar
1 cup bourbon
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce

Instructions
1. Stir the frankfurters, soup, brown sugar, bourbon, vinegar, garlic powder and Worcestershire in a 4 to 6-quart slow cooker.
2. Cover and cook on HIGH for 2 to 3 hours or until the mixture is hot and bubbling.

http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Appetizer-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Drunken-Dogs

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy on their way. --- sazm



RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from my brother in Oregon that his son in Montana (the fly fisherman/guide) has suffered a heart attack and has undergone bypass surgery. He asked that we send the note along to our kids to let them know that the heart issues of my Dad (died of heart attack at 50), older brother (heart attack and died at 63) and 6 of the 7 remaining brothers (heart attacks, triple/quadruple/quintuple by pass surgeries, and ongoing medications has shown up in the current generation. His son (Damien) is about the same age as our son (40) so the affects of the disease are showing up even earlier. Damien was on the treadmill at the gym when it hit him - there was a professional on staff and they were able to use the paddles to get his heart going again so it must have been pretty massive. The whole family would appreciate some prayers that the comes through this okay.
> 
> Also, my sister's (the one in FL) daughter in SouthDakota had lumpectomy yesterday so the breast cancer is showing up in the next generation also. Karen's only 45 so again, the disease is showing up in even younger ages. I talked to both my sister (who is there in SD) and my niece and Karen is doing great. She was at the wedding in CO (her brother) and we spent a lot of time where I shared my breast cancer journey. Prayers for her would be very welcome also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look like very fun yarns to knit with. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> No pompoms on the edge, just some textured yarn interspersed among the regular stiff, you can kind of see it here.
> As you can see, very reasonable price, wish now I'd ordered a couple more
> 
> https://www.hobiumyarns.com/malzeme?search=betem


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely fan - where did you find the pattern please? --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all been busy finishing this Outlander styled shawl. It is very basic but nice and warm all the same.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very scary - tons of healing energy zooming to your sister. --- sam



EJS said:


> Done and done. Your family are in my prayers.
> My baby sister called tonight to let me know she is calling tomorrow to make a dr appointment because she feels she is having early warning symptoms of heart attack. She is under a lot of stress and depression. Heart disease runs in our family as well. Mom had a massive attack which lead to her eventual passing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely fan - where did you find the pattern please? --- sam


I found it on Pinterest. I just went on there and searched for Outlander crochet and knit garments. I've added some to the sides to fit me. It's just 2 big triangles very easy to make. 
I'm sitting in bed early Friday morning with it round my shoulders, fastened with my kilt pin, nice and cosy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm up and at 'em since before 6am this morning. Figured since I was awake I'd better work as I'll need a nap today for sure. I'm leaving everything the cleaning people will do for them and just trying to get things out of the way so they can do what they need to. I had taken all the photos off the fireplace and now they are on the floor upstairs, so that is one of the main things I need to figure out what to do with. Think I will just hide them in a closet and hang them when I'm not so busy with so many other things. Got a notice that my social security was being raised and in a second envelope in the same mail delivery got a notice that it was being reduced to less than half. WHAT? Says I can contest it....Great, right when I'm in the middle of having to copy every page of every passport I have and trying to find an alien registration # for my mother. My sister actually found it online in the county naturalization records but someone put a slash over the last #...so now what. Actually looks like a W and I don't know why they used a letter for the last digit. Mine is all numbers. I have so many things to do and have to go through and approve all the forms and there are other thing I have to research and find along with company coming and a trip, and then this from the Social Security. At first I felt totally overwhelmed and then I decided that my anxiety would help nothing and I would approach it like housework. Not think of the whole thing, but just take it one thing at a time and only think of that. Works pretty good. Seems like a full-time job though with incompetency on so many levels, like being told with the phone company that we no longer use that I owe over $200 for the month we had no service. Then calling and being told I have actually got a credit, then getting a letter saying it was going to collections, calling again and being said I have a credit, then getting another letter saying I owe and same day a letter saying I have credit. Copied both letters and sent them to them and asked them to please clear this up. Finally 2 letters saying I have credit, so I had to write them and ask them for the credit. Hmmm, couldn't they just send me the money they owe me without me having to write. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: All small things, but I told DH it is a full-time job just keeping on top of all these things.
> 
> Looks like a gorgeous day today. Hope I get outside. Got my hair cut yesterday and yes, I kept it short, but my oh my...he cut it too short this time. I hope I can style it!
> 
> Hugs to all...safe travels to those on the road. Oh dear, this was a little long.


OMG, seems like the various government agencies & phone companies are trying to drive you to drink????hope you get it all sorted out soon without too much more hassle


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are we talking ink pen? i guess i am confused as to what or how they would help? of course i could just dumber than a rock here. --- sam



darowil said:


> definitely won't be responding tonight- I have 35 pages just to catch up!
> Had lunch with Mum today- Only 6 months after my birthday! Sp did hers as well 1 month late. Between Mum and me being unwell it just didn't happen. And even bought each other a birthday present! We hadn't been going to bother but both found something we liked but likely wouldn't have bought so worked well. And dealt with a couple of other little things as well- including a larger pen. I had just told her she needed one and walked past a table that had them on it- free so picked up one and then went back and got another. Gives her a good chance to try them and see if they help.
> And now off to read and hopefully you won't hear from me again as otherwise I won't catch up- and then where will you be when Sam starts the next TP?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was up early and at the gym by 7:15. Back home by 8-ish. Yesterday my phone was really messed up; couldn't get into my contacts or pull up the dial pad. Had to take it into the Simply Mac store where they had to do a restore to factory settings (thank God they did a backup first) then reload everything. They said the new update was causing issues and that was probably what caused it to malfunction. Of course they then charged me $20. Somehow, having to pay this doesn't seem right if their update caused the problem now does it. Also got an estimate to repair the one broken port on my laptop and it was going to cost a whopping $888! I can get a refurbished one with 2 year warranty AND get a trade in credit for less so not getting it repaired and will look toward saving up for a new or refurbished one. Shoot, a brand new one would only be $200 more! Crazyiness. Guess it keeps life interesting.


Seems like the electronics companies get you coming & going


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Evelyn, hope your sister is OK


Thank you. I hope so too as she is one to generally put off taking care of herself because she is so busy taking care of the rest of her family. This is the sister I lived with in AZ and I really would love to be back there right now to be sure she does what she should to get this seen after. Until she calls to let me know it is done and what she learned I will worry she has changed her mind and put it off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonder how soon they will be importing it here? --- sam



KateB said:


> Saw this in today's newspaper and just knew that Bonnie & Liz would be thrilled! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes the right hand and the left had act like complete strangers. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm up and at 'em since before 6am this morning. Figured since I was awake I'd better work as I'll need a nap today for sure. I'm leaving everything the cleaning people will do for them and just trying to get things out of the way so they can do what they need to. I had taken all the photos off the fireplace and now they are on the floor upstairs, so that is one of the main things I need to figure out what to do with. Think I will just hide them in a closet and hang them when I'm not so busy with so many other things. Got a notice that my social security was being raised and in a second envelope in the same mail delivery got a notice that it was being reduced to less than half. WHAT? Says I can contest it....Great, right when I'm in the middle of having to copy every page of every passport I have and trying to find an alien registration # for my mother. My sister actually found it online in the county naturalization records but someone put a slash over the last #...so now what. Actually looks like a W and I don't know why they used a letter for the last digit. Mine is all numbers. I have so many things to do and have to go through and approve all the forms and there are other thing I have to research and find along with company coming and a trip, and then this from the Social Security. At first I felt totally overwhelmed and then I decided that my anxiety would help nothing and I would approach it like housework. Not think of the whole thing, but just take it one thing at a time and only think of that. Works pretty good. Seems like a full-time job though with incompetency on so many levels, like being told with the phone company that we no longer use that I owe over $200 for the month we had no service. Then calling and being told I have actually got a credit, then getting a letter saying it was going to collections, calling again and being said I have a credit, then getting another letter saying I owe and same day a letter saying I have credit. Copied both letters and sent them to them and asked them to please clear this up. Finally 2 letters saying I have credit, so I had to write them and ask them for the credit. Hmmm, couldn't they just send me the money they owe me without me having to write. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: All small things, but I told DH it is a full-time job just keeping on top of all these things.
> 
> Looks like a gorgeous day today. Hope I get outside. Got my hair cut yesterday and yes, I kept it short, but my oh my...he cut it too short this time. I hope I can style it!
> 
> Hugs to all...safe travels to those on the road. Oh dear, this was a little long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got a very weird sense of humour ok I admit a childish sense of humour , i went to pick up youngest son and stopped at a little town nearby to pick up some flowers for DIL as we are going for supper this evening , there are 2 roads I can take to get home  one is the easy way and the other has more twists and turns up and downs along country lanes the speed limit is 50 which i think is too fast for this particular road but today i decided to take it , i looked at my son and I dont know were the sentence came from but i said " buckle up buster its going to be a bumpy ride " well the look I got had me burst out laughing , think it took me a good 10 minutes to compose myself, i looked at him again and he said should i drive which set me off again , i dont think he will be getting in the car with me behind the wheel any time soon ????


????????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

EJS said:


> Thank you. I hope so too as she is one to generally put off taking care of herself because she is so busy taking care of the rest of her family. This is the sister I lived with in AZ and I really would love to be back there right now to be sure she does what she should to get this seen after. Until she calls to let me know it is done and what she learned I will worry she has changed her mind and put it off.


I missed this. My thoughts and prayers with her and you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sometimes the right hand and the left had act like complete strangers. --- sam


Isn't that sad but true


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that sad but true


Definitely true.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Lovely area. I'm going to have to look up the Trace, never heard of it. My husband before we were married hiked along a trail in the Smokies. Is this part of it?


This is not part of that trail. Try this link for details.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natchez_Trace_Parkway


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> prayers and healing energy on their way. --- sazm


Thanks, Sam.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And Jack Frost paid a visit here over night , went out with Mish first thing this morning and it was definitely Autumn out there chilly , foggy and damp , bit of frost on the grass and car windscreen had ice on it


And here in Minneapolis we are expecting 76 degrees F! Unheard of at this time of year here. Except last year we were way into November before we had a frost-global warming hits Minnesota?

The leaves ???? have been spectacular. I don't believe I have ever seen such incredible reds!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

As it's almost the end of October, I thought it was time to begin sign up for the Christmas/Holiday card exchange again! Anyone interested? I hope a lot of you will be. 

This is how the card exchange works. Send me a private message with your screen name, real name, snail mail address, and your email address. I will copy and paste each participants information into a word document. At the end of the sign up period, November 22, 2017, I will divide the list into groups of approximately 10, depending on how many sign up. I will then email the complete list of participants to everyone who signed up. ONLY to those who sign up. I will not share addresses with anyone else. At this time, you will send a card to each person in the group in which your name appears. After you send to those people, you may send to anyone else on the list you wish to, but you MUST send to each person in your group first. You will have until December 8, 2017 to mail out the cards. This will enable everyone to receive their cards in time to decorate with the cards before Christmas. If you are of a different religion, and wish to send Hanukkah or Kwanza, or whatever, cards, please feel free to do so. 
As far as I am concerned, I will wish you Merry Christmas. I will happily accept whatever your wishes for the season are. It’s the spirit of the season that we are celebrating! I was raised to say Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, but if only seeing a person for one holiday, or before the holidays, to say Happy Holidays, wishing them greetings for the whole season.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just had my B12 checked and it was fine.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I hadn’t heard of them either. Shoot when I asked what it was composed of he said “gel”. My 8 a.m. mind didn’t ? further. Will research. But it makes sense as I’m bone on bone, that gel would cushion knee joint.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I had the surgery for vertigo they said that tiny calcium deposits were floating around in my inner ear hitting the little "hairs"
> and that was what was causing it. It was pretty severe; when I'd try to get up in the morning I would fall backwards just as soon as I was sitting up on the side of the bed and if I rolled over in my sleep it would kick in and I'd vomit. Could not bend over and pick up anything as I would fall on over. Crazy, crazy. Right now it isn't too bad. I'll be walking and then stumble to the left a bit before regaining my balance.
> Looks like I'm a little "tipsy" if you know what I mean. LOL


I have had the vertigo, but it seemed to mostly be from fluid in my ears. I saw my chiropractor and he knows an adjustment to do. It worked, but until I could get in to see him, having forgotten that he could do that, I was living on Dramamine! Hope you don't need to have the surgery again, and it is a simple fix.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Talk about agencies driving you nuts---what about the banks? I inadvertently overdrew funds this month, I had forgotten about an auto payment. Anyway, I get a notice about my over draft so I go take a look and I was charged 2 NSF fees on the very same payment! They charged when the payment was on hold and then a second fee for when it was released. So they were getting $70 for a $5 mistake. After a week of trying to figure out their creative accounting I was finally able to get one NSF fee dropped, I threatened to take my money elsewhere. Still expensive but totally my fault. I just don't understand how they can and do get away with these practices. How many people just pay the fees without question???


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, bookmarked kielbasa sauerkraut recipe. Though I don’t like canned soup so shall sub water or broth. Love the smell of fresh sheets.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just had my B12 checked and it was fine.


Gwen, I just heard about a couple people in my swimming group who were dealing with vertigo type symptoms. Both of them ended up have a diagnosis of something connected to crystals in their ears and were cured with a simple treatment by a physical therapist. Had anyone else heard of this? Might be worth asking about.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm up and at 'em since before 6am this morning. Figured since I was awake I'd better work as I'll need a nap today for sure. I'm leaving everything the cleaning people will do for them and just trying to get things out of the way so they can do what they need to. I had taken all the photos off the fireplace and now they are on the floor upstairs, so that is one of the main things I need to figure out what to do with. Think I will just hide them in a closet and hang them when I'm not so busy with so many other things. Got a notice that my social security was being raised and in a second envelope in the same mail delivery got a notice that it was being reduced to less than half. WHAT? Says I can contest it....Great, right when I'm in the middle of having to copy every page of every passport I have and trying to find an alien registration # for my mother. My sister actually found it online in the county naturalization records but someone put a slash over the last #...so now what. Actually looks like a W and I don't know why they used a letter for the last digit. Mine is all numbers. I have so many things to do and have to go through and approve all the forms and there are other thing I have to research and find along with company coming and a trip, and then this from the Social Security. At first I felt totally overwhelmed and then I decided that my anxiety would help nothing and I would approach it like housework. Not think of the whole thing, but just take it one thing at a time and only think of that. Works pretty good. Seems like a full-time job though with incompetency on so many levels, like being told with the phone company that we no longer use that I owe over $200 for the month we had no service. Then calling and being told I have actually got a credit, then getting a letter saying it was going to collections, calling again and being said I have a credit, then getting another letter saying I owe and same day a letter saying I have credit. Copied both letters and sent them to them and asked them to please clear this up. Finally 2 letters saying I have credit, so I had to write them and ask them for the credit. Hmmm, couldn't they just send me the money they owe me without me having to write. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: All small things, but I told DH it is a full-time job just keeping on top of all these things.
> 
> Looks like a gorgeous day today. Hope I get outside. Got my hair cut yesterday and yes, I kept it short, but my oh my...he cut it too short this time. I hope I can style it!
> 
> Hugs to all...safe travels to those on the road. Oh dear, this was a little long.


Sending you good thoughts as you gather all the information you need. As for your alien registration #, it might have a letter in it. I wouldn't know for sure, but that may have been the way the # was issued at that time. Also, would the original might have been in your mom's important papers that she would have kept, like her birth certificate and other papers? I know it has been a few years since she has passed, but who ever was in charge of closing her estate, should have a copy. Also, could there maybe be a copy to be found in Federal web sites? I just sent a text to a friend who is an expert in genealogy, she even teaches it!, and asked her about how/where to look for it. I will let you know what I find out.

Sorry you are having so much trouble with the phone company.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Margaret! Very nice!


Very pretty! I tried to look at the link this morning but I wasn't logged into Ravelry on my phone, and it wouldn't let me look. Now I'm on my laptop so got to see it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you....I must say that I thought of Swedenme when I was going through this and she is an inspiration. I remember all her trips to the town hall, or wherever it was, trying to get issues dealt with. If she can do it, I sure will give it the old college try.


Daralene, sending you a PM with the info from my friend about finding your mom's #


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, so glad your balance improved enough that you notice it. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got a very weird sense of humour ok I admit a childish sense of humour , i went to pick up youngest son and stopped at a little town nearby to pick up some flowers for DIL as we are going for supper this evening , there are 2 roads I can take to get home one is the easy way and the other has more twists and turns up and downs along country lanes the speed limit is 50 which i think is too fast for this particular road but today i decided to take it , i looked at my son and I dont know were the sentence came from but i said " buckle up buster its going to be a bumpy ride " well the look I got had me burst out laughing , think it took me a good 10 minutes to compose myself, i looked at him again and he said should i drive which set me off again , i dont think he will be getting in the car with me behind the wheel any time soon ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, it's seems to be something for the eavestrough, I was worried it was going to damage the siding or hit the window. The only real damage we had was the fences & all the broken trees.
> I saw a video on FB of a grain bin rolling down the highway down by Wainwright, Alberta & a train was pushed off a Tressle bridge down there. There was another derailment in the south that they also blamed on the wind


Wow! That was high winds! There is a bridge near here over one of the bays on Lake Erie that they park a very heavy train on when the winds are that high, on the side of the bridge that is the closest to the wind, enabling the other track to still be used. Glad you didn't have worse damage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Had 8 a.m. appt with knee doc. He gave me gel injection rather than another steroid injection. Have to have 3-4 more injections once a week. But I like not having steroid.


That sounds like what I had. Be sure to use ice packs 4-5 times a day, or whatever they recommended. You really want to do this!!!!! Mine was a series of 1 per week for 3 weeks total. Had to be the same day each week, but not necessarily the same time of day. They told me I would be lucky if they worked for 6 months. That was 6 YEARS ago for me, and still seem to be working great! Hope it works that way for you.!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Thursday 19 October '17
> 
> Bright sunshine and breezy. A lovely day. Heidi took all my bed clothes to wash and hand on the line. They should smell really good when I go to bed tonight.
> 
> ...


That beef sounds great!

I'm glad Blanco and Lucy are starting to get along.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I hadn't heard of them either. Shoot when I asked what it was composed of he said "gel". My 8 a.m. mind didn't ? further. Will research. But it makes sense as I'm bone on bone, that gel would cushion knee joint.


I forget now what the gel is composed of, but was told it was a natural , substance. I want to say comes from pigs. I was/am close to bone on bone, and it certainly has helped me! It won't forever, I know, and I will probably have to have replacements, but for now I am still happy with it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Talk about agencies driving you nuts---what about the banks? I inadvertently overdrew funds this month, I had forgotten about an auto payment. Anyway, I get a notice about my over draft so I go take a look and I was charged 2 NSF fees on the very same payment! They charged when the payment was on hold and then a second fee for when it was released. So they were getting $70 for a $5 mistake. After a week of trying to figure out their creative accounting I was finally able to get one NSF fee dropped, I threatened to take my money elsewhere. Still expensive but totally my fault. I just don't understand how they can and do get away with these practices. How many people just pay the fees without question???


I'm glad you got one of the fees dropped!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I guess since I am caught up, I should go start supper, and it is 5:20pm. One of the bunnies has been sitting with DH while he naps in his chair, and is starting to get a little busy, so I best get her back to her house. Don't want any accidents on the chair! Talk to you later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be such a fun trip - taking your time - stop whenever you wanted to. --- sam



EJS said:


> This is not part of that trail. Try this link for details.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natchez_Trace_Parkway


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our leaves are very muted - you need a killing frost to get the sap moving and then the colors are glorious. --- sam



machriste said:


> And here in Minneapolis we are expecting 76 degrees F! Unheard of at this time of year here. Except last year we were way into November before we had a frost-global warming hits Minnesota?
> 
> The leaves ???? have been spectacular. I don't believe I have ever seen such incredible reds!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I forget now what the gel is composed of, but was told it was a natural , substance. I want to say comes from pigs. I was/am close to bone on bone, and it certainly has helped me! It won't forever, I know, and I will probably have to have replacements, but for now I am still happy with it.


I did a little research and the brand name I found says it comes from chicken combs. Interesting!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got a very weird sense of humour ok I admit a childish sense of humour , i went to pick up youngest son and stopped at a little town nearby to pick up some flowers for DIL as we are going for supper this evening , there are 2 roads I can take to get home one is the easy way and the other has more twists and turns up and downs along country lanes the speed limit is 50 which i think is too fast for this particular road but today i decided to take it , i looked at my son and I dont know were the sentence came from but i said " buckle up buster its going to be a bumpy ride " well the look I got had me burst out laughing , think it took me a good 10 minutes to compose myself, i looked at him again and he said should i drive which set me off again , i dont think he will be getting in the car with me behind the wheel any time soon ????


I'm still laughing, oh so funny, wait till you get to my age and your family may try locking you up, lol! I sometimes do things and they just stay in the background and shake their heads, lol! ????????
I'm also a little devil at times, but what the heck I'd rather have laughter than sadness.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh goodie....you can then be the backseat driver! LOLOL That can be even more fun!


Oh never thought of that, what fun, lol! Believe me you wouldn't want me as a backseat driver. Ha! ????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Cute and colorful!


I can't wait to do the rest of them, trying to keep them all in the same theme, bright and colorful. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did a little research and the brand name I found says it comes from chicken combs. Interesting!


I was thinking that; it was an option for DH, but it was only to delay surgery-but he was ready for surgery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Tami, I am hoping it will be a quick fix too. Haven't had too many "wobbly" spells today but ear feels clogged up again yet I know it isn't.
Stupid ear! Oh well, we will get to the bottom of it eventually. So minor an issue compared to what others are dealing with so I am blessed.



tami_ohio said:


> I have had the vertigo, but it seemed to mostly be from fluid in my ears. I saw my chiropractor and he knows an adjustment to do. It worked, but until I could get in to see him, having forgotten that he could do that, I was living on Dramamine! Hope you don't need to have the surgery again, and it is a simple fix.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've done something very similar with kielbasa and just have used the liquid form the sauerkraut and it was very good.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, bookmarked kielbasa sauerkraut recipe. Though I don't like canned soup so shall sub water or broth. Love the smell of fresh sheets.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really....I can only figure that since it is MY option to do the update that they can get away with charging.


 :sm25:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that would be fantastic if that could be done. I will definitely ask once they do the tests to see if that is what is the issue.
Of all the surgeries I've had I have to say the one for the vertigo was the easiest and not at all painful. I was awake throughout the entire procedure and they did it very quickly each time (each morning for 3 consecutive days). We spent the rest of each day sight seeing in Memphis so it was almost like a vacation! After the procedure each morning I would have to lie still with a steroid drip for about an hour and then for a month afterwards was on a step down dosage of a steroid and that was it. At the time there were only 2 locations in the USA that did the procedure an I know that IF it comes to that again that they do it at Emory in Atlanta and who knows...it may even be done here now. I AM hoping it won't come to that though. I really hate having to have any kind of surgical procedure. Like, I know I need to have my left thumb reconstructed like I did the right thumb but keep delaying having it done until I absolutely must have it attended to. I just rest it when it is painful and try to grip things without using my thumb if at all possible. Please don't take all this as me griping about health issues; I am in such a must better place health wise than I was even just 6 months ago and overall feel wonderful!


machriste said:


> Gwen, I just heard about a couple people in my swimming group who were dealing with vertigo type symptoms. Both of them ended up have a diagnosis of something connected to crystals in their ears and were cured with a simple treatment by a physical therapist. Had anyone else heard of this? Might be worth asking about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love your Stanley Snail; very nice job on the painting and color selections.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes I've seen it! In fact the airport scene was filmed across the road from my home at the Athens Airport. Brantley and I walked over and we saw Redford, Nolte, and Emma Thompson. Brantley had a chat with Nick Nolte and has a picture of them together there. DH even invited him to come over for dinner but he (Nolte) declined and thanked Brantley saying he was way too busy.


How cool!!! Too bad he couldn't come to dinner.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Thursday 19 October '17
> 
> Bright sunshine and breezy. A lovely day. Heidi took all my bed clothes to wash and hand on the line. They should smell really good when I go to bed tonight.
> 
> ...


I bought a pork loin this afternoon so your slow cooker recipe might just be the thing to use. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As it's almost the end of October, I thought it was time to begin sign up for the Christmas/Holiday card exchange again! Anyone interested? I hope a lot of you will be.
> 
> This is how the card exchange works. Send me a private message with your screen name, real name, snail mail address, and your email address. I will copy and paste each participants information into a word document. At the end of the sign up period, November 22, 2017, I will divide the list into groups of approximately 10, depending on how many sign up. I will then email the complete list of participants to everyone who signed up. ONLY to those who sign up. I will not share addresses with anyone else. At this time, you will send a card to each person in the group in which your name appears. After you send to those people, you may send to anyone else on the list you wish to, but you MUST send to each person in your group first. You will have until December 8, 2017 to mail out the cards. This will enable everyone to receive their cards in time to decorate with the cards before Christmas. If you are of a different religion, and wish to send Hanukkah or Kwanza, or whatever, cards, please feel free to do so.
> As far as I am concerned, I will wish you Merry Christmas. I will happily accept whatever your wishes for the season are. It's the spirit of the season that we are celebrating! I was raised to say Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, but if only seeing a person for one holiday, or before the holidays, to say Happy Holidays, wishing them greetings for the whole season.


Count me in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Be sure to send Tami a pm with the info she needs!


budasha said:


> Count me in.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm still laughing, oh so funny, wait till you get to my age and your family may try locking you up, lol! I sometimes do things and they just stay in the background and shake their heads, lol! ????????
> I'm also a little devil at times, but what the heck I'd rather have laughter than sadness.


Im surprised they havent already tried ???? sometimes i can be a little devil too , my husbands 2 brothers still say they are planning to get me back for the jokes i played on them at nephews wedding, . I too prefer laughter


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wow! That was high winds! There is a bridge near here over one of the bays on Lake Erie that they park a very heavy train on when the winds are that high, on the side of the bridge that is the closest to the wind, enabling the other track to still be used. Glad you didn't have worse damage.


Our Burlington Bridge is usually closed if we have exceptionally high winds. I haven't seen the news lately but I'm sure the bridge was closed for a few hours. I'm not a fan of driving over that bridge even though it's not as bad as some you have posted.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Be sure to send Tami a pm with the info she needs!


Will do.l


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did a little research and the brand name I found says it comes from chicken combs. Interesting!


I can't remember. Brand name for mine was Sin-Visc though probably not spelled correctly. They used the generic for mine. Started with an E I believe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm still laughing, oh so funny, wait till you get to my age and your family may try locking you up, lol! I sometimes do things and they just stay in the background and shake their heads, lol! ????????
> I'm also a little devil at times, but what the heck I'd rather have laughter than sadness.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Tami, I am hoping it will be a quick fix too. Haven't had too many "wobbly" spells today but ear feels clogged up again yet I know it isn't.
> Stupid ear! Oh well, we will get to the bottom of it eventually. So minor an issue compared to what others are dealing with so I am blessed.


Can you try an antihistamine? It may just be fluid build up. If it is, that will probably dry it up and no more trouble. I've had that work at times. It's still no small issue when it causes trouble functioning. Hope it doesn't go that far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our Burlington Bridge is usually closed if we have exceptionally high winds. I haven't seen the news lately but I'm sure the bridge was closed for a few hours. I'm not a fan of driving over that bridge even though it's not as bad as some you have posted.


We've crossed the Mackinac (pronounced Mackinaw) in the RV with high winds. We were the last across it before they started escorting everyone over it. Our very definite instructions were to go no more than 20 mph! And we didn't! That was a "fun" ride! Good thing DH was driving. I could not have held it in lane. Very difficult to control it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

WooHoo! We have six already signed up for the Card Exchange!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> WooHoo! We have six already signed up for the Card Exchange!


Are you accepting KPers outside of USA Tami?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Are you accepting KPers outside of USA Tami?


Definitely it's open to all our tea party folks.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

We were out shopping today and thought to pop into the LCBO to buy a couple of bottles of wine, looked up and noticed this woman, we made kind've funny faces and then it clicked, lol! It was Davena another of the KPers, although she doesn't visit the tea party. She was looking for a special wine and couldn't remember the name and could only remember it was made from Concord grapes. I kind've laughed and thought, nah it couldn't be Manischewitz, could it???
My friend, myself and Davena scratched our brains and then I suggested what I was thinking, my friend said "no" but we still went over to show her and sure enough that was the wine, lol! Oh I am smart sometimes, lol! ????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> We were out shopping today and thought to pop into the LCBO to buy a couple of bottles of wine, looked up and noticed this woman, we made kind've funny faces and then it clicked, lol! It was Davena another of the KPers, although she doesn't visit the tea party. She was looking for a special wine and couldn't remember the name and could only remember it was made from Concord grapes. I kind've laughed and thought, nah it couldn't be Manischewitz, could it???
> We after my friend, myself and her scratched our brains I suggested what I was thinking, my friend said "no" but we still went over to show her and sure enough that was the wine, lol! Oh I am smart sometimes, lol! ????????


Grape minds, think alike lol!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Definitely it's open to all our tea party folks.


Great! Now to find the page and send in my info. ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Grape minds, think alike lol!!


Yep!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Great! Now to find the page and send in my info. ????


Send Tami a PM with your user name, real name and home address, and your email address. 
And let the fun begin.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Are you accepting KPers outside of USA Tami?


I'm outside and I'm in.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Send Tami a PM with your user name, real name and home address, and your email address.
> And let the fun begin.


Just did, am excited as this is the 1st time I've participated in this, should be fun!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Grape minds, think alike lol!!


I just got a message that Magnotta has cabernet sauvignon on special for $.7.95/. That is a bargain. I ordered 12 bottles to get me through the Christmas season with free shipping. They're not available in the liquor store so I thought I'd take advantage of this offer. It's a nice wine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yep!


I sent the wine info to Fan instead of you. Hope you read the message.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I'm outside and I'm in.


Yahoo! Me too just sent an email to Tami and if she accepts me, this will be fun for sure.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I sent the wine info to Fan instead of you. Hope you read the message.


Have done.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just got a message that Magnotta has cabernet sauvignon on special for $.7.95/. That is a bargain. I ordered 12 bottles to get me through the Christmas season with free shipping. They're not available in the liquor store so I thought I'd take advantage of this offer. It's a nice wine.


Hey that's ok, sharing is good.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am working quite a bit so not on much but I want to show an update to Matthew's drawing.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I just got a message that Magnotta has cabernet sauvignon on special for $.7.95/. That is a bargain. I ordered 12 bottles to get me through the Christmas season with free shipping. They're not available in the liquor store so I thought I'd take advantage of this offer. It's a nice wine.


WOW that really is a great deal, I'll just manage with what I have and buy till Christmas as I'm not sure if my daughter is coming up or I'm to go down to TO, won't know till she decides who's to go/come at the end of November for our birthdays. Always a surprise.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> I am working quite a bit so not on much but I want to show an update to Matthew's drawing.


I'm always amazed at Matthew's talent, he's very gifted that's for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Are you accepting KPers outside of USA Tami?


Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> We were out shopping today and thought to pop into the LCBO to buy a couple of bottles of wine, looked up and noticed this woman, we made kind've funny faces and then it clicked, lol! It was Davena another of the KPers, although she doesn't visit the tea party. She was looking for a special wine and couldn't remember the name and could only remember it was made from Concord grapes. I kind've laughed and thought, nah it couldn't be Manischewitz, could it???
> My friend, myself and Davena scratched our brains and then I suggested what I was thinking, my friend said "no" but we still went over to show her and sure enough that was the wine, lol! Oh I am smart sometimes, lol! ????????


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Grape minds, think alike lol!!


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am working quite a bit so not on much but I want to show an update to Matthew's drawing.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thanks for reminder, they did tell me to ice it 3 times a day. But it didn’t hurt so I didn’t. I’m laying here with ice pack on knee. 
Sorlenna, thank you kinda fun knowing it’s cocks comb. What was that roosters name? Oh yes, Chanticleer. 
Gwen, thank you for tip on sauerkraut liquid. Canned soups too salty and other ingredients.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, always love seeing Matthews art.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can't remember. Brand name for mine was Sin-Visc though probably not spelled correctly. They used the generic for mine. Started with an E I believe.


Yep, that's what I found. And spelled right!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got a very weird sense of humour ok I admit a childish sense of humour , i went to pick up youngest son and stopped at a little town nearby to pick up some flowers for DIL as we are going for supper this evening , there are 2 roads I can take to get home one is the easy way and the other has more twists and turns up and downs along country lanes the speed limit is 50 which i think is too fast for this particular road but today i decided to take it , i looked at my son and I dont know were the sentence came from but i said " buckle up buster its going to be a bumpy ride " well the look I got had me burst out laughing , think it took me a good 10 minutes to compose myself, i looked at him again and he said should i drive which set me off again , i dont think he will be getting in the car with me behind the wheel any time soon ????


????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Absolutely!!!!!


Woo Hoo!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are we talking ink pen? i guess i am confused as to what or how they would help? of course i could just dumber than a rock here. --- sam


A pen with a wider body than usual thus easier to hold (the same idea as the ergonomic crochet hooks) for arthritic hands


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, love your happy snail.


Thank you, he does make me smile.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I'm not a huge fan of really hot food, but the jalepeno jelly melted a bit and poured over either cream cheese or goat cheese is wonderful.


Serano is good with cheeses too. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have. :sm25:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We watched Aerial America once & it said the drive from Natchez to ?Memphis, I think it was, is one of the most scenic drives in all the US. I'd love to go there.whats strange about their bridges?


I've driven parts of the Trail. It is a nice drive, mostly 45 mph. I don't take it often as it says no commercial vehicles. If possible, when I go to Canton, MS I try to take the scenic drive there instead if I55.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Went to WallyWorld, returned pants bought 2 buttons for knit shrug. Then to drugsroe for Budesonide refill. Good heavens I’ve turned into a shopper. Not my idea of fun. But in the 90’s so too hot to walk Maya. Went to library and hardware store this morning. They had Xmas things out. But no orchid plants. Wanted an orchid for a friends bday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thanks for reminder, they did tell me to ice it 3 times a day. But it didn't hurt so I didn't. I'm laying here with ice pack on knee.
> Sorlenna, thank you kinda fun knowing it's cocks comb. What was that roosters name? Oh yes, Chanticleer.
> Gwen, thank you for tip on sauerkraut liquid. Canned soups too salty and other ingredients.


You are welcome. You will regret it if you don't ice it! Otherwise you will do great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep, that's what I found. And spelled right!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> A pen with a wider body than usual thus easier to hold (the same idea as the ergonomic crochet hooks) for arthritic hands


I love fat pens! My writing is bad enough anymore. Add in a normal thickness pen and it's even worse.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me feel sick just looking at it especially the second picture , I've driven across the ¸Øresund bridge / tunnel which connects Malmö to Copenhagen. Was a bit nerve racking to see just water all around for 5 miles , glad the weather was nice dont think i could have done it in bad weather , the tunnel wasnt bad as im used to going through a tunnel


Reminds me of the Chesapeake bay bridge out of Va Beach, VA toMaryland and Delaware. It is a lovely drive, if you like bridges. Scary at times if the weather isn't so good. Doesn't bother me to cross them. But hate being stuck on any of the ones going to/from Canada. They move too much with the traffic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep, that's what I found. And spelled right!


I just looked up what my generic name for it is. Euflexxa. I had the right knee done November /December of 2011 and the left done February/March of 2012.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got a very weird sense of humour ok I admit a childish sense of humour , i went to pick up youngest son and stopped at a little town nearby to pick up some flowers for DIL as we are going for supper this evening , there are 2 roads I can take to get home one is the easy way and the other has more twists and turns up and downs along country lanes the speed limit is 50 which i think is too fast for this particular road but today i decided to take it , i looked at my son and I dont know were the sentence came from but i said " buckle up buster its going to be a bumpy ride " well the look I got had me burst out laughing , think it took me a good 10 minutes to compose myself, i looked at him again and he said should i drive which set me off again , i dont think he will be getting in the car with me behind the wheel any time soon ????


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The one by Louisville? I've driven that one and have taken morning walks across it while on business trips there - good memories.


They built a new bridge beside that one. It's now a toll but does open tolling.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, this one. http://bridgehunter.com/ky/henderson/evansville/


Been over this one lots of times. Doesn't bother me. Ones in and around New Orleans are also scary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, it's seems to be something for the eavestrough, I was worried it was going to damage the siding or hit the window. The only real damage we had was the fences & all the broken trees.
> I saw a video on FB of a grain bin rolling down the highway down by Wainwright, Alberta & a train was pushed off a Tressle bridge down there. There was another derailment in the south that they also blamed on the wind


Holy cow, that's some strong wind to blow and grain bin around and a train off bridges. I hope that there were no injuries or deaths.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Had 8 a.m. appt with knee doc. He gave me gel injection rather than another steroid injection. Have to have 3-4 more injections once a week. But I like not having steroid.


Not steroid is good, I sure hope that they work well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No offence taken....many, many, many years ago being mistaken for a drunk could very well have been fitting. I did party quite a bit in my youth!


You party?? I just can't believe you ever did such a thing. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
I didn't either. :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Been over this one lists of times. Doesn't bother me. Ones in and around New Orleans are also scary.


Right now, one bridge is closed for repair so the other has three lanes made from two. No thanks! I had my license for months before I'd drive over it. I just don't like any bridges. I remember getting stuck behind a tractor on the old Shawneetown bridge once...felt like forever to get across. :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am working quite a bit so not on much but I want to show an update to Matthew's drawing.


That's looking terrific!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am working quite a bit so not on much but I want to show an update to Matthew's drawing.


That's great! Matthew's art is awe inspiring with how he makes his drawings look like they are breathing and going to jump off the page.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Been over this one lots of times. Doesn't bother me. Ones in and around New Orleans are also scary.


Like the 22 mile bridge?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Stu just came in with a small box of Indian treats from our tenant at work. It’s Indian celebration festival of Diwali and they give gifts and food as part of the festival. Stu won’t eat anything spicy but I’m up for trying different things. They’re delicious not too hot but just enough, and yummy sweet things too.
Having myself a good afternoon treat mmm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Stu just came in with a small box of Indian treats from our tenant at work. It's Indian celebration festival of Diwali and they give gifts and food as part of the festival. Stu won't eat anything spicy but I'm up for trying different things. They're delicious not too hot but just enough, and yummy sweet things too.
> Having myself a good afternoon treat mmm.


Ooh, yummy!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, yummy!


Sure are, they are little squares with almond, coconut, sugar and condensed milk very Moreish yum!
The other things are little balls with herbs and spices and pea flour, and some pretzel type sticks, those are kind of hot but bearable. A large glass of water needed. 
All gone! Won't need much dinner tonight, and have a beef casserole in the oven. A small portion I think for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just did, am excited as this is the 1st time I've participated in this, should be fun!


I'm so glad you decided to join us this year! So far, we have 11 signed up!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> our leaves are very muted - you need a killing frost to get the sap moving and then the colors are glorious. --- sam


After the wind the other night, I don't think there's 5 leaves left in my yard????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We've crossed the Mackinac (pronounced Mackinaw) in the RV with high winds. We were the last across it before they started escorting everyone over it. Our very definite instructions were to go no more than 20 mph! And we didn't! That was a "fun" ride! Good thing DH was driving. I could not have held it in lane. Very difficult to control it.


We were across that one too, wow, it's something. We've also been across the bridge at the mouth of the Columbia River on the west coast but both times it was so foggy we couldn't see anything????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Grape minds, think alike lol!!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow, that's some strong wind to blow and grain bin around and a train off bridges. I hope that there were no injuries or deaths.


There was a bad grass fire down south & a couple of guys - were fighting fire & got caught in it, both are in the burn unit in bad shape & another fellow was killed in a vehicle crash

http://leaderpost.com/news/saskatchewan/man-dead-from-crash-during-wildfire-two-taken-to-hospital-after-fighting-fire-near-tompkins


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a bad grass fire down south & a couple of guys - were fighting fire & got caught in it, both are in the burn unit in bad shape & another fellow was killed in a vehicle crash
> 
> http://leaderpost.com/news/saskatchewan/man-dead-from-crash-during-wildfire-two-taken-to-hospital-after-fighting-fire-near-tompkins


I hope that they'll be okay, that's so sad and scary, the poor families.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, the latest drawing is great.
Fan, nice of your friend to send you the exotic food, I’m afraid I’m like Stu & don’t try different food.
Well, it was a beautiful day here so I decided I should get lots done while the sun shined, now I’m pooped????
This morning I got the fridge cleaned & a big box of plastic containers washed up for the leftovers from the fall supper Sunday & made a pumpkin pie.
I had 2 windows that I didn’t get cleaned when I did I the rest so they are done, then I went to ask DS to use the chainsaw & cut the tree that came down into manageable chunks. He said he’d come if I’d help him finish putting up boards in the corrals so we did that & I got the mess from the tree all cleaned up. My friend said she’d like more carrots so I dug them & a pail of beets so the garden is done. She came & got the carrots & had tea.
The GKs came after supper & I hav etc get them off to school in the morning & then go to the church to get bread cut up for the turkey dressing for the Fall supper Sunday. I think I better get to bed.
The good news is, the combines moved on to our place today, so hopefully a couple more days & the crop will b off


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, the latest drawing is great.
> Fan, nice of your friend to send you the exotic food, I'm afraid I'm like Stu & don't try different food.
> Well, it was a beautiful day here so I decided I should get lots done while the sun shined, now I'm pooped????
> This morning I got the fridge cleaned & a big box of plastic containers washed up for the leftovers from the fall supper Sunday & made a pumpkin pie.
> ...


Yes it was very nice of him to think of us. I like a lot of things Stu won't touch, but have to be careful not to eat very highly spiced hot stuff or I suffer bad heartburn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am working quite a bit so not on much but I want to show an update to Matthew's drawing.


Hello Mary , its always nice to hear from you , 
Your drawing is looking fantastic Mathew .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Went to WallyWorld, returned pants bought 2 buttons for knit shrug. Then to drugsroe for Budesonide refill. Good heavens I've turned into a shopper. Not my idea of fun. But in the 90's so too hot to walk Maya. Went to library and hardware store this morning. They had Xmas things out. But no orchid plants. Wanted an orchid for a friends bday.


Oh oh Joy once you turn into a shopper there is no cure ????
My youngest has asked me if i want to go to metro centre ( the largest shopping centre in Europe ) with him in December like we did last year . yes i said with a smile on my face . I love spending time with my sons but i really dislike shopping with a passion . At least i can enjoy the scenery , it always looks very pretty at christmas time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Reminds me of the Chesapeake bay bridge out of Va Beach, VA toMaryland and Delaware. It is a lovely drive, if you like bridges. Scary at times if the weather isn't so good. Doesn't bother me to cross them. But hate being stuck on any of the ones going to/from Canada. They move too much with the traffic.


Hello Kathy nice to hear from you .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Right now, one bridge is closed for repair so the other has three lanes made from two. No thanks! I had my license for months before I'd drive over it. I just don't like any bridges. I remember getting stuck behind a tractor on the old Shawneetown bridge once...felt like forever to get across. :sm23:


What about this brige then sorlenna . Its a transporter bridge which was built in 1911 and is the longest working transporter bridge in the world . It looks very pretty at night when its all lit up , ive crossed it a few times for fun when the boys were young , but it obviously gets closed in high winds , years ago if the transporter was closed the men going to work had to climb over it that is something i would never ever do


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, the latest drawing is great.
> Fan, nice of your friend to send you the exotic food, I'm afraid I'm like Stu & don't try different food.
> Well, it was a beautiful day here so I decided I should get lots done while the sun shined, now I'm pooped????
> This morning I got the fridge cleaned & a big box of plastic containers washed up for the leftovers from the fall supper Sunday & made a pumpkin pie.
> ...


That last bit is great news.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I enjoy the Christmas card swap. Thank you, Tami for organising it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> I am working quite a bit so not on much but I want to show an update to Matthew's drawing.


That is wonderful. Well done, indeed :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a bad grass fire down south & a couple of guys - were fighting fire & got caught in it, both are in the burn unit in bad shape & another fellow was killed in a vehicle crash
> 
> http://leaderpost.com/news/saskatchewan/man-dead-from-crash-during-wildfire-two-taken-to-hospital-after-fighting-fire-near-tompkins


How tragic.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Sure are, they are little squares with almond, coconut, sugar and condensed milk very Moreish yum!
> The other things are little balls with herbs and spices and pea flour, and some pretzel type sticks, those are kind of hot but bearable. A large glass of water needed.
> All gone! Won't need much dinner tonight, and have a beef casserole in the oven. A small portion I think for me.


I love Indian sweets. DDIL introduced us to them. I am glad you enjoyed them. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> What about this brige then sorlenna . Its a transporter bridge which was built in 1911 and is the longest working transporter bridge in the world . It looks very pretty at night when its all lit up , ive crossed it a few times for fun when the boys were young , but it obviously gets closed in high winds , years ago if the transporter was closed the men going to work had to climb over it that is something i would never ever do


When I was a girl we crossed the Mersey on one. I hated it. It rocked and I was always hearing of it breaking down. They had to climb out and over it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, the latest drawing is great.
> Fan, nice of your friend to send you the exotic food, I'm afraid I'm like Stu & don't try different food.
> Well, it was a beautiful day here so I decided I should get lots done while the sun shined, now I'm pooped????
> This morning I got the fridge cleaned & a big box of plastic containers washed up for the leftovers from the fall supper Sunday & made a pumpkin pie.
> ...


Wow Bonnie , do they have the same ammount of hours in the day in Canada as here in the Uk ? ????one day you are going to meet yourself . 
Glad the combines have arrived


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> When I was a girl we crossed the Mersey on one. I hated it. It rocked and I was always hearing of it breaking down. They had to climb out and over it.


Morning Norma , yes this one used to sway if it got breezy , and breakdown , its a lot better now , its a grade II listed heritage site so they keep it in tip top condition


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Talk about agencies driving you nuts---what about the banks? I inadvertently overdrew funds this month, I had forgotten about an auto payment. Anyway, I get a notice about my over draft so I go take a look and I was charged 2 NSF fees on the very same payment! They charged when the payment was on hold and then a second fee for when it was released. So they were getting $70 for a $5 mistake. After a week of trying to figure out their creative accounting I was finally able to get one NSF fee dropped, I threatened to take my money elsewhere. Still expensive but totally my fault. I just don't understand how they can and do get away with these practices. How many people just pay the fees without question???


Sounds like our banks- no wonder they make massive profits.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im surprised they havent already tried ???? sometimes i can be a little devil too , my husbands 2 brothers still say they are planning to get me back for the jokes i played on them at nephews wedding, . I too prefer laughter


Do tell......?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Grape minds, think alike lol!!


Groan...! :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, I feel for you. Paperwork can be overwhelming enough without the added insanity of incompetence from companies.


Well said... and ditto. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got a very weird sense of humour ok I admit a childish sense of humour , i went to pick up youngest son and stopped at a little town nearby to pick up some flowers for DIL as we are going for supper this evening , there are 2 roads I can take to get home one is the easy way and the other has more twists and turns up and downs along country lanes the speed limit is 50 which i think is too fast for this particular road but today i decided to take it , i looked at my son and I dont know were the sentence came from but i said " buckle up buster its going to be a bumpy ride " well the look I got had me burst out laughing , think it took me a good 10 minutes to compose myself, i looked at him again and he said should i drive which set me off again , i dont think he will be getting in the car with me behind the wheel any time soon ????


LOL. That would have been funny to see... :sm11:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures of the bridges, knitting and beautiful gardens and flowers. So enjoyable. 
Got the latest news that the UK is banning surgery on grossly obese people and those who smoke. If we did this in the US, our surgery center would loose half our patients. I think we could take a lesson from our UK friends. You can read about it here:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/10/17/nhs-provokes-fury-indefinite-surgery-ban-smokers-obese/

Working doing mommy makeovers today. These are 9 hour cases and not paid for by any insurance but are out of pocket expenses for those who desire this type of surgery. I am wondering if the UK does much of this type of plastic surgery. Does anyone know?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you asked this Sonja....I do believe Bonnie gets more done in a day than anyone I know so Canadian days MUST have more then 24 hours!
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: LOL


Swedenme said:


> Wow Bonnie , do they have the same ammount of hours in the day in Canada as here in the Uk ? ????one day you are going to meet yourself .
> Glad the combines have arrived


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm assuming "mommy makeovers" are like boob jobs, tummy tucks, etc. Never heard that term before.


flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the pictures of the bridges, knitting and beautiful gardens and flowers. So enjoyable.
> Got the latest news that the UK is banning surgery on grossly obese people and those who smoke. If we did this in the US, our surgery center would loose half our patients. I think we could take a lesson from our UK friends. You can read about it here:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/10/17/nhs-provokes-fury-indefinite-surgery-ban-smokers-obese/
> 
> Working doing mommy makeovers today. These are 9 hour cases and not paid for by any insurance but are out of pocket expenses for those who desire this type of surgery. I am wondering if the UK does much of this type of plastic surgery. Does anyone know?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well said... and ditto. :sm19:


Thank you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a bad grass fire down south & a couple of guys - were fighting fire & got caught in it, both are in the burn unit in bad shape & another fellow was killed in a vehicle crash
> 
> http://leaderpost.com/news/saskatchewan/man-dead-from-crash-during-wildfire-two-taken-to-hospital-after-fighting-fire-near-tompkins


How awful. :sm03:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the pictures of the bridges, knitting and beautiful gardens and flowers. So enjoyable.
> Got the latest news that the UK is banning surgery on grossly obese people and those who smoke. If we did this in the US, our surgery center would loose half our patients. I think we could take a lesson from our UK friends. You can read about it here:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/10/17/nhs-provokes-fury-indefinite-surgery-ban-smokers-obese/
> 
> Working doing mommy makeovers today. These are 9 hour cases and not paid for by any insurance but are out of pocket expenses for those who desire this type of surgery. I am wondering if the UK does much of this type of plastic surgery. Does anyone know?


It is only one health board (of which there are many) in England (not the whole UK) who have proposed to do this. Personally I think it goes against the whole ethos of the NHS to do this, but that's only my opinion and I don't want to start a row! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the pictures of the bridges, knitting and beautiful gardens and flowers. So enjoyable.
> Got the latest news that the UK is banning surgery on grossly obese people and those who smoke. If we did this in the US, our surgery center would loose half our patients. I think we could take a lesson from our UK friends. You can read about it here:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/10/17/nhs-provokes-fury-indefinite-surgery-ban-smokers-obese/
> 
> Working doing mommy makeovers today. These are 9 hour cases and not paid for by any insurance but are out of pocket expenses for those who desire this type of surgery. I am wondering if the UK does much of this type of plastic surgery. Does anyone know?


If you mean tummy tucks and breast work then no not on the NHS unless there is a proven medical reason for doing so , some women manage to get round it by finding a loophole which i personally find wrong but thats just my opinion, 
A couple of years ago there was a problem with some breast implant s and a lot of women here who had breast implants done privately for there personal reasons were demanding that they should be removed by the NHS there was a lot of WHO HA over that 
There is a growing demand for gastric bands here which can be done on the NHS but doctors are complaining that people just want a quick easy fix for there weight problem rather than eating healthier and more exercise


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the pictures of the bridges, knitting and beautiful gardens and flowers. So enjoyable.
> Got the latest news that the UK is banning surgery on grossly obese people and those who smoke. If we did this in the US, our surgery center would loose half our patients. I think we could take a lesson from our UK friends. You can read about it here:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/10/17/nhs-provokes-fury-indefinite-surgery-ban-smokers-obese/
> 
> Working doing mommy makeovers today. These are 9 hour cases and not paid for by any insurance but are out of pocket expenses for those who desire this type of surgery. I am wondering if the UK does much of this type of plastic surgery. Does anyone know?


I think a few mommy makeovers are carried out here privately. Not a huge amount yet but will probably grow in numbers with time. I can't se the NHS ever doing them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Norma , yes this one used to sway if it got breezy , and breakdown , its a lot better now , its a grade II listed heritage site so they keep it in tip top condition


That is a mercy. I am sure I would still just admire it and refuse a trip :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the pictures of the bridges, knitting and beautiful gardens and flowers. So enjoyable.
> Got the latest news that the UK is banning surgery on grossly obese people and those who smoke. If we did this in the US, our surgery center would loose half our patients. I think we could take a lesson from our UK friends. You can read about it here:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/10/17/nhs-provokes-fury-indefinite-surgery-ban-smokers-obese/
> 
> Working doing mommy makeovers today. These are 9 hour cases and not paid for by any insurance but are out of pocket expenses for those who desire this type of surgery. I am wondering if the UK does much of this type of plastic surgery. Does anyone know?


I think they have to be paid for privately unless there are very pressing psychological reasons. I am not sure because I have never been with women that have had that sort of surgery. I am too old :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am working quite a bit so not on much but I want to show an update to Matthew's drawing.


Wonderful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sure are, they are little squares with almond, coconut, sugar and condensed milk very Moreish yum!
> The other things are little balls with herbs and spices and pea flour, and some pretzel type sticks, those are kind of hot but bearable. A large glass of water needed.
> All gone! Won't need much dinner tonight, and have a beef casserole in the oven. A small portion I think for me.


I can't eat too many of their sweets. Too much sugar for me but I love the samosas. There is a lady at the market every Monday and her samosas are so delicious. She has them stuffed with lentils and you can have them spicy or not. She also has them stuffed with apple and peach, depending on the season. That's usually my lunch on Monday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> After the wind the other night, I don't think there's 5 leaves left in my yard????


Our leaves haven't come down yet. Some of them are still green.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, the latest drawing is great.
> Fan, nice of your friend to send you the exotic food, I'm afraid I'm like Stu & don't try different food.
> Well, it was a beautiful day here so I decided I should get lots done while the sun shined, now I'm pooped????
> This morning I got the fridge cleaned & a big box of plastic containers washed up for the leftovers from the fall supper Sunday & made a pumpkin pie.
> ...


You sure were busy! I'm glad the combines are now working at your place. Hope it's all finished before the weather turns again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What about this brige then sorlenna . Its a transporter bridge which was built in 1911 and is the longest working transporter bridge in the world . It looks very pretty at night when its all lit up , ive crossed it a few times for fun when the boys were young , but it obviously gets closed in high winds , years ago if the transporter was closed the men going to work had to climb over it that is something i would never ever do


 :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a bad grass fire down south & a couple of guys - were fighting fire & got caught in it, both are in the burn unit in bad shape & another fellow was killed in a vehicle crash
> 
> http://leaderpost.com/news/saskatchewan/man-dead-from-crash-during-wildfire-two-taken-to-hospital-after-fighting-fire-near-tompkins


That is such sad news.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I enjoy the Christmas card swap. Thank you, Tami for organising it.


You are welcome. I enjoy doing it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, the latest drawing is great.
> Fan, nice of your friend to send you the exotic food, I'm afraid I'm like Stu & don't try different food.
> Well, it was a beautiful day here so I decided I should get lots done while the sun shined, now I'm pooped????
> This morning I got the fridge cleaned & a big box of plastic containers washed up for the leftovers from the fall supper Sunday & made a pumpkin pie.
> ...


When I read your comment about cleaning windows, it reminded me that I must clean my front windows. Candy's nose prints are all over the windows :sm13: Glad to hear that the combines have arrived and that the crop will be coming in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What about this brige then sorlenna . Its a transporter bridge which was built in 1911 and is the longest working transporter bridge in the world . It looks very pretty at night when its all lit up , ive crossed it a few times for fun when the boys were young , but it obviously gets closed in high winds , years ago if the transporter was closed the men going to work had to climb over it that is something i would never ever do


Not my idea of fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think they have to be paid for privately unless there are very pressing psychological reasons. I am not sure because I have never been with women that have had that sort of surgery. I am too old :sm24:


My friend has had her eyes done and is getting the wrinkles out of her neck this month. She is paying for this out of pocket. It's not covered by our health insurance. She's doing it for her self esteem and feels so much better. She has just turned 70.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm so glad you decided to join us this year! So far, we have 11 signed up!


????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What about this brige then sorlenna . Its a transporter bridge which was built in 1911 and is the longest working transporter bridge in the world . It looks very pretty at night when its all lit up , ive crossed it a few times for fun when the boys were young , but it obviously gets closed in high winds , years ago if the transporter was closed the men going to work had to climb over it that is something i would never ever do


 :sm06: That's a definite Nope!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Stu just came in with a small box of Indian treats from our tenant at work. It's Indian celebration festival of Diwali and they give gifts and food as part of the festival. Stu won't eat anything spicy but I'm up for trying different things. They're delicious not too hot but just enough, and yummy sweet things too.
> Having myself a good afternoon treat mmm.


That was a lovely treat, I love Indian and Thai food, something different and the Indian is so healthy, or at least I think so.
I bought 2 chicken breasts that have been marinated in a Thai sauce, they are in the freezer and we plan on barbecuing them next week. Looking forward to trying these out as I don't normally buy pre marinated chicken.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

A breezy morning here, even had a tiny bit of rain last night. Someone knocked on our front door last night, wasn't late but it was 8:30. Scared the dickens out of me, called hubby who was watching football. He just yelled through the door, it was the Mormons ???? Not sure why they thought that was a good time to call glad they didn't break their necks porch light was off and there's still a broken branch on the walk from last week. I notice I'm a little nervous - never was before but I think it's from those robberies when on vacation. 
Those bridges look so scary, wouldn't get on that gondola for the life of me. Bonnie, we've been over the bridge at the mouth of the Columbia over by Astoria. That section of the Columbia is very dangerous due to all the currents. 
And yes, Canada does have longer days - those Canadians always trying to get one up over the US ????????
Got some yard work done yesterday then spent the afternoon knitting. Trying to get a baby blanket done for DD who is due in 3 weeks. I'm way behind with that. 
Everyone have a great day


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you asked this Sonja....I do believe Bonnie gets more done in a day than anyone I know so Canadian days MUST have more then 24 hours!
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: LOL


Must be just for Bonnie, she positively makes me feel exhausted at times, lol! I often wonder how on earth I managed to do everything when I was working, but I was often called "the road runner". ???????? "Beep beep".


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> My friend has had her eyes done and is getting the wrinkles out of her neck this month. She is paying for this out of pocket. It's not covered by our health insurance. She's doing it for her self esteem and feels so much better. She has just turned 70.


I was always amazed at Joan Rivers, she never seemed to age at all ???? Myself I'm proud of my wrinkles and actually happy I have them, it reminds me that I'm 74 -75 end of November and I'm a LUCKY one to have reached this age when so many others don't. 
Yes it's scary at times when I pass a mirror and I look in there and wonder who that little old lady is lol! Woo Hoo it's me. ????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> A breezy morning here, even had a tiny bit of rain last night. Someone knocked on our front door last night, wasn't late but it was 8:30. Scared the dickens out of me, called hubby who was watching football. He just yelled through the door, it was the Mormons ???? Not sure why they thought that was a good time to call glad they didn't break their necks porch light was off and there's still a broken branch on the walk from last week. I notice I'm a little nervous - never was before but I think it's from those robberies when on vacation.
> Those bridges look so scary, wouldn't get on that gondola for the life of me. Bonnie, we've been over the bridge at the mouth of the Columbia over by Astoria. That section of the Columbia is very dangerous due to all the currents.
> And yes, Canada does have longer days - those Canadians always trying to get one up over the US ????????
> Got some yard work done yesterday then spent the afternoon knitting. Trying to get a baby blanket done for DD who is due in 3 weeks. I'm way behind with that.
> Everyone have a great day


I'm so happy I live in a lifestyle type development. No peddler's or salespeople are allowed, mind you the odd one sneaks in but they are soon told to leave.
Only people who knock at my door are neighbors, maintenance people and family, still it was very cheeky of them to call after dark and I think I would have told them so.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Off to do some grocery shopping and return a pair of shoes.
Enjoy your day/evening everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I was always amazed at Joan Rivers, she never seemed to age at all ???? Myself I'm proud of my wrinkles and actually happy I have them, it reminds me that I'm 74 -75 end of November and I'm a LUCKY one to have reached this age when so many others don't.
> Yes it's scary at times when I pass a mirror and I look in there and wonder who that little old lady is lol! Woo Hoo it's me. ????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Yes, but she had surgery regularly... I am going to look how I look, and I don't worry about it. I've earned every gray hair and wrinkle. :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What about this brige then sorlenna . Its a transporter bridge which was built in 1911 and is the longest working transporter bridge in the world . It looks very pretty at night when its all lit up , ive crossed it a few times for fun when the boys were young , but it obviously gets closed in high winds , years ago if the transporter was closed the men going to work had to climb over it that is something i would never ever do


That's quite the bridge. Where is it? Is it just the gondola or do people drive over as well?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow Bonnie , do they have the same ammount of hours in the day in Canada as here in the Uk ? ????one day you are going to meet yourself .
> Glad the combines have arrived


????????I won't be setting any speed records today, couldn't fall asleep last night & up at 7:30 to get the GKs off to school so I'm dragging my butt today????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, the latest drawing is great.
> Fan, nice of your friend to send you the exotic food, I'm afraid I'm like Stu & don't try different food.
> Well, it was a beautiful day here so I decided I should get lots done while the sun shined, now I'm pooped????
> This morning I got the fridge cleaned & a big box of plastic containers washed up for the leftovers from the fall supper Sunday & made a pumpkin pie.
> ...


Great that the combines are moved, hopefully the weather will hold and they'll be able to get it all done without any delays or losses.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What about this brige then sorlenna . Its a transporter bridge which was built in 1911 and is the longest working transporter bridge in the world . It looks very pretty at night when its all lit up , ive crossed it a few times for fun when the boys were young , but it obviously gets closed in high winds , years ago if the transporter was closed the men going to work had to climb over it that is something i would never ever do


 :sm06:

David would take his fishing rod and try to fish from up there. :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like our banks- no wonder they make massive profits.


Isn't that true!
Evelyn, I'm glad you got at least a partial refund.

I'm lucky, at our Credit Union, as long as you keep a certain balance in the chequing account there are no monthly fees but it does seem unfair that those who can least afford it have a monthly charge


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's quite the bridge. Where is it?


Over the river Tees in the town of Middlesbrough Northeast England


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the pictures of the bridges, knitting and beautiful gardens and flowers. So enjoyable.
> Got the latest news that the UK is banning surgery on grossly obese people and those who smoke. If we did this in the US, our surgery center would loose half our patients. I think we could take a lesson from our UK friends. You can read about it here:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/10/17/nhs-provokes-fury-indefinite-surgery-ban-smokers-obese/
> 
> Working doing mommy makeovers today. These are 9 hour cases and not paid for by any insurance but are out of pocket expenses for those who desire this type of surgery. I am wondering if the UK does much of this type of plastic surgery. Does anyone know?


DIL was telling me last night her dad needs a hip replacement but the surgeon told him he must lose 10 pounds & get his diabetes under control before he will do the surgery. 
As for the mommy makeovers, I've never known anyone here to get one but our healthcare also wouldn't pay for that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you mean tummy tucks and breast work then no not on the NHS unless there is a proven medical reason for doing so , some women manage to get round it by finding a loophole which i personally find wrong but thats just my opinion,
> A couple of years ago there was a problem with some breast implant s and a lot of women here who had breast implants done privately for there personal reasons were demanding that they should be removed by the NHS there was a lot of WHO HA over that
> There is a growing demand for gastric bands here which can be done on the NHS but doctors are complaining that people just want a quick easy fix for there weight problem rather than eating healthier and more exercise


Plastic surgery isn't very common among people here unless due to accidents & burns. I do know a woman who had breast reduction surgery but since she was having back problems, it was paid for.

My cousin had a gastric band but had to lose 10% of the weight first to prove she was serious & that was paid


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, but she had surgery regularly... I am going to look how I look, and I don't worry about it. I've earned every gray hair and wrinkle. :sm04:


But I think she got carried away near the end like a lot of other movie people do & end up looking terrible


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well need to get off to the church, ttyl.

We almost had a tragedy in the neighboring town yesterday. A school bus was crossing the highway & was hit by a semi. Fortunately the truck just clipped the back bumper &only one child not seriously injured went to hospital. There were 9kids still on the bus at the time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think one of the recipes i gave yesterday mention crème fraîche whipped cream. i just realized i forgot to include the recipe. --- sam

Crème Fraîche Whipped Cream

Whipped cream plain and simple is a beautiful thing. But folded into lightly sweetened crème fraîche? It will up your dessert game when spooned onto everything from piles of fresh berries to Thanksgiving pies. It also has a flavorful tang, velvety texture, and more sturdiness than whipped cream alone. I dare you not to lick the bowl.

Ingredients
1/3 cup crème fraîche , such as Bellwether Farms
2 tablespoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup heavy whipping cream

Instructions
1. In a small bowl, whisk together the crème fraîche, sugar, and vanilla until smooth.
2. In a separate large bowl, whip the cream until it reaches stiff peaks.
3. Add the crème fraîche to the bowl with the whipped cream. 
4. Use a rubber spatula to gently fold them together until smooth and blended.
5. Serve immediately or cover and refrigerate until ready to use. 
6. If refrigerated, whisk gently a few times before serving. 
7. Ideally served within a day or two, but will keep for several days.

http://www.momskitchenhandbook.com/uncategorized/creme-fraiche-whipped-cream/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A breezy morning here, even had a tiny bit of rain last night. Someone knocked on our front door last night, wasn't late but it was 8:30. Scared the dickens out of me, called hubby who was watching football. He just yelled through the door, it was the Mormons ???? Not sure why they thought that was a good time to call glad they didn't break their necks porch light was off and there's still a broken branch on the walk from last week. I notice I'm a little nervous - never was before but I think it's from those robberies when on vacation.
> Those bridges look so scary, wouldn't get on that gondola for the life of me. Bonnie, we've been over the bridge at the mouth of the Columbia over by Astoria. That section of the Columbia is very dangerous due to all the currents.
> And yes, Canada does have longer days - those Canadians always trying to get one up over the US ????????
> Got some yard work done yesterday then spent the afternoon knitting. Trying to get a baby blanket done for DD who is due in 3 weeks. I'm way behind with that.
> Everyone have a great day


Glad it was just church, a much better evening visitor than someone seeking to do violence, but certainly more than a little scary when they knock so late.

:sm23:

Ooh, a new grandbaby, congratulations!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you are a mere shadow of your former self. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Now that would be fantastic if that could be done. I will definitely ask once they do the tests to see if that is what is the issue.
> Of all the surgeries I've had I have to say the one for the vertigo was the easiest and not at all painful. I was awake throughout the entire procedure and they did it very quickly each time (each morning for 3 consecutive days). We spent the rest of each day sight seeing in Memphis so it was almost like a vacation! After the procedure each morning I would have to lie still with a steroid drip for about an hour and then for a month afterwards was on a step down dosage of a steroid and that was it. At the time there were only 2 locations in the USA that did the procedure an I know that IF it comes to that again that they do it at Emory in Atlanta and who knows...it may even be done here now. I AM hoping it won't come to that though. I really hate having to have any kind of surgical procedure. Like, I know I need to have my left thumb reconstructed like I did the right thumb but keep delaying having it done until I absolutely must have it attended to. I just rest it when it is painful and try to grip things without using my thumb if at all possible. Please don't take all this as me griping about health issues; I am in such a must better place health wise than I was even just 6 months ago and overall feel wonderful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I was always amazed at Joan Rivers, she never seemed to age at all ???? Myself I'm proud of my wrinkles and actually happy I have them, it reminds me that I'm 74 -75 end of November and I'm a LUCKY one to have reached this age when so many others don't.
> Yes it's scary at times when I pass a mirror and I look in there and wonder who that little old lady is lol! Woo Hoo it's me. ????????????????????????????????????????????????????


But Joan had and admitted to a lot of surgeries to look so good, it's unfortunate she kept going back and getting more done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well need to get off to the church, ttyl.
> 
> We almost had a tragedy in the neighboring town yesterday. A school bus was crossing the highway & was hit by a semi. Fortunately the truck just clipped the back bumper &only one child not seriously injured went to hospital. There were 9kids still on the bus at the time


Oh dear, I'm glad that no one was seriously injured, there were Angels looking over everyone for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up with you bunch for a little while, so I'd best get something on besides pj's, I need to go do some clean up in the back yard and then I need to finish this sock that seems to be taking forever, the yarn I ordered is to be in tomorrow so that I can get the order done, I promised the halloween pair for before halloween, so I'd best deliver on that. It's a quick pattern so should be fine, just going to be some marathon knitting days. 
Okay, I'm off here, see you all later, have a wonderful and happy day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - the more the merrier. --- sam


kiwifrau said:


> Are you accepting KPers outside of USA Tami?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking cat and dog matthew - great drawing. --- sam



pacer said:


> I am working quite a bit so not on much but I want to show an update to Matthew's drawing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gothcha! --- sam



darowil said:


> A pen with a wider body than usual thus easier to hold (the same idea as the ergonomic crochet hooks) for arthritic hands


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've never seen anything like that. interesting way to get across the river. --- sam

quote=Swedenme]What about this brige then sorlenna . Its a transporter bridge which was built in 1911 and is the longest working transporter bridge in the world . It looks very pretty at night when its all lit up , ive crossed it a few times for fun when the boys were young , but it obviously gets closed in high winds , years ago if the transporter was closed the men going to work had to climb over it that is something i would never ever do[/quote]


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Another gorgeous day here today— looking for a high of 76F. Amazing!!

It’s homecoming week! Tonight is the parade; all house moms are invited to a fraternity that is right on the parade route for sloppy Joe’s and wine or beer. It is always a fun evening.

Book club tomorrow; we read Locally Laid, a delight about a young couple that started an egg farm where the hens spend their days in a grassy pasture. Our designated hostess has a hairline fracture in a knee, so we are potlucking. I went on a mission this am to find “the eggs” so I could bring deviled eggs. Also bringing a salad with greens, pears, walnuts with a Gorgonzola pear dressing. Busy weekend! Have tickets for a concert sunday afternoon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> A breezy morning here, even had a tiny bit of rain last night. Someone knocked on our front door last night, wasn't late but it was 8:30. Scared the dickens out of me, called hubby who was watching football. He just yelled through the door, it was the Mormons ???? Not sure why they thought that was a good time to call glad they didn't break their necks porch light was off and there's still a broken branch on the walk from last week. I notice I'm a little nervous - never was before but I think it's from those robberies when on vacation.
> Those bridges look so scary, wouldn't get on that gondola for the life of me. Bonnie, we've been over the bridge at the mouth of the Columbia over by Astoria. That section of the Columbia is very dangerous due to all the currents.
> And yes, Canada does have longer days - those Canadians always trying to get one up over the US ????????
> Got some yard work done yesterday then spent the afternoon knitting. Trying to get a baby blanket done for DD who is due in 3 weeks. I'm way behind with that.
> Everyone have a great day


Understandable that you are more nervous , we used to get a lot of mormons here but havent seen any for a while now . 
Hope you get your blanket made in time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well need to get off to the church, ttyl.
> 
> We almost had a tragedy in the neighboring town yesterday. A school bus was crossing the highway & was hit by a semi. Fortunately the truck just clipped the back bumper &only one child not seriously injured went to hospital. There were 9kids still on the bus at the time


Thank God, you certainly don't need accidents with that sort of potential.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> My friend has had her eyes done and is getting the wrinkles out of her neck this month. She is paying for this out of pocket. It's not covered by our health insurance. She's doing it for her self esteem and feels so much better. She has just turned 70.


The same age as me! If she feels she needs that is fine with me. I am going to grow old disgracefully. :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well need to get off to the church, ttyl.
> 
> We almost had a tragedy in the neighboring town yesterday. A school bus was crossing the highway & was hit by a semi. Fortunately the truck just clipped the back bumper &only one child not seriously injured went to hospital. There were 9kids still on the bus at the time


That could have been a terrible tragedy. I am glad most escaped injury.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Another gorgeous day here today- looking for a high of 76F. Amazing!!
> 
> It's homecoming week! Tonight is the parade; all house moms are invited to a fraternity that is right on the parade route for sloppy Joe's and wine or beer. It is always a fun evening.
> 
> Book club tomorrow; we read Locally Laid, a delight about a young couple that started an egg farm where the hens spend their days in a grassy pasture. Our designated hostess has a hairline fracture in a knee, so we are potlucking. I went on a mission this am to find "the eggs" so I could bring deviled eggs. Also bringing a salad with greens, pears, walnuts with a Gorgonzola pear dressing. Busy weekend! Have tickets for a concert sunday afternoon.


That sounds a fun weekend :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a mommy makeover? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the pictures of the bridges, knitting and beautiful gardens and flowers. So enjoyable.
> Got the latest news that the UK is banning surgery on grossly obese people and those who smoke. If we did this in the US, our surgery center would loose half our patients. I think we could take a lesson from our UK friends. You can read about it here:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/10/17/nhs-provokes-fury-indefinite-surgery-ban-smokers-obese/
> 
> Working doing mommy makeovers today. These are 9 hour cases and not paid for by any insurance but are out of pocket expenses for those who desire this type of surgery. I am wondering if the UK does much of this type of plastic surgery. Does anyone know?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have any lone socks? you could make one of these with it. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/sock-elephant-patterns-youll-love?omhide=true


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and then there is cher. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> But Joan had and admitted to a lot of surgeries to look so good, it's unfortunate she kept going back and getting more done.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Another gorgeous day here today- looking for a high of 76F. Amazing!!
> 
> It's homecoming week! Tonight is the parade; all house moms are invited to a fraternity that is right on the parade route for sloppy Joe's and wine or beer. It is always a fun evening.
> 
> Book club tomorrow; we read Locally Laid, a delight about a young couple that started an egg farm where the hens spend their days in a grassy pasture. Our designated hostess has a hairline fracture in a knee, so we are potlucking. I went on a mission this am to find "the eggs" so I could bring deviled eggs. Also bringing a salad with greens, pears, walnuts with a Gorgonzola pear dressing. Busy weekend! Have tickets for a concert sunday afternoon.


Your Book Club is obviously better organised than ours. The most we offer is a cup of tea and a biscuit (cookie)! Maybe at the December one just before Christmas we get a bit more adventurous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well that took less time than I thought, I got all the dog waste cleaned up and the jalapeno plants pulled out and taken care of, and the trash all out, and the front yard spread with weed and feed, and watered in good. I just need to go out and feed the broccoli, brussels, and cauliflower, but I had already watered them when I thought of it, so I'll do that in the morning. 
Now, to knit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have any lone socks? you could make one of these with it. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/sock-elephant-patterns-youll-love?omhide=true


Well, those have possibilities! Thanks--I'll check it out in more detail later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well that took less time than I thought, I got all the dog waste cleaned up and the jalapeno plants pulled out and taken care of, and the trash all out, and the front yard spread with weed and feed, and watered in good. I just need to go out and feed the broccoli, brussels, and cauliflower, but I had already watered them when I thought of it, so I'll do that in the morning.
> Now, to knit.


I've been pulling plants and cleaning the deck off. We'll have 2 more days of nice weather so I'll finish off tomorrow. Do you still have veggies growing?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Another gorgeous day here today- looking for a high of 76F. Amazing!!
> 
> It's homecoming week! Tonight is the parade; all house moms are invited to a fraternity that is right on the parade route for sloppy Joe's and wine or beer. It is always a fun evening.
> 
> Book club tomorrow; we read Locally Laid, a delight about a young couple that started an egg farm where the hens spend their days in a grassy pasture. Our designated hostess has a hairline fracture in a knee, so we are potlucking. I went on a mission this am to find "the eggs" so I could bring deviled eggs. Also bringing a salad with greens, pears, walnuts with a Gorgonzola pear dressing. Busy weekend! Have tickets for a concert sunday afternoon.


Sounds like a great weekend, deviled eggs are a great idea. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> and then there is cher. --- sam


Yes! And Janice Dickinson, who said she was more plastic than real and proud of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been pulling plants and cleaning the deck off. We'll have 2 more days of nice weather so I'll finish off tomorrow. Do you still have veggies growing?


I need to do the front porch but the plants are still alive. 
Yes, broccoli, brussel sprouts, and cauliflower are all going gangbusters, as long as nothing major happens, I should end up with at least 5 heads of cauli, several heads of broccoli, and both brussel trees are full of little baby brussels.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Too windy to walk. Good news for northern CA, they got rain! Hope that out out fires. Did some yoga. Tried a bit of broccoli, blueberry, pepitas salad with a yogurt, honey, organic apple cider vinegar.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, so glad major tragedy avoided. Praying for one child hit but not seriously injured.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lazy day, did yoga, paid magazine subscription billl, puttered. Will go to 5:15 AA mtg. Reading Jon Katz’s Talking to Animals and enjoying it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Another gorgeous day here today- looking for a high of 76F. Amazing!!
> 
> It's homecoming week! Tonight is the parade; all house moms are invited to a fraternity that is right on the parade route for sloppy Joe's and wine or beer. It is always a fun evening.
> 
> Book club tomorrow; we read Locally Laid, a delight about a young couple that started an egg farm where the hens spend their days in a grassy pasture. Our designated hostess has a hairline fracture in a knee, so we are potlucking. I went on a mission this am to find "the eggs" so I could bring deviled eggs. Also bringing a salad with greens, pears, walnuts with a Gorgonzola pear dressing. Busy weekend! Have tickets for a concert sunday afternoon.


Sounds like you are going to have a busy but great weekend


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Storm Brian is set to hit tne Uk this weekendaand apparently this one is xalled a weather bomb. They think the westcoast and down south are going to be hit worst so stay safe down there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> The same age as me! If she feels she needs that is fine with me. I am going to grow old disgracefully. :sm23:


Im with you , would rather go without , the trouble is once they start they dont know when to stop and end up looking disfigured 
Ive just spotted Shane Richie (English soap actor and i use the word actor loosely ) on tv and couldnt take my eyes off his so obvious face lift


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here we go again. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-502427-1.html#11513717


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Storm Brian is set to hit tne Uk this weekendaand apparently this one is xalled a weather bomb. They think the westcoast and down south are going to be hit worst so stay safe down there


Going to be very windy down here with strong gusts. Just when I'm taking off in a plane!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Going to be very windy down here with strong gusts. Just when I'm taking off in a plane!!


That would be so! The day I flew to Paraparaumu, two years ago was one of the wildest in years- very turbulent take off, into Nimbus clouds.

Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Going to be very windy down here with strong gusts. Just when I'm taking off in a plane!!


Hope you get to take off ok


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> But Joan had and admitted to a lot of surgeries to look so good, it's unfortunate she kept going back and getting more done.


Yes she did admit to it, but she also loved how she looked. She had the money to pay, I'm not condemning her as I always think each to their own. Also amazed at the success stories I read where plastic surgeons have helped "burn victims, accident patients and of course those with cancer", they really do some wonderful surgery for these people.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> Another gorgeous day here today- looking for a high of 76F. Amazing!!
> 
> It's homecoming week! Tonight is the parade; all house moms are invited to a fraternity that is right on the parade route for sloppy Joe's and wine or beer. It is always a fun evening.
> 
> Book club tomorrow; we read Locally Laid, a delight about a young couple that started an egg farm where the hens spend their days in a grassy pasture. Our designated hostess has a hairline fracture in a knee, so we are potlucking. I went on a mission this am to find "the eggs" so I could bring deviled eggs. Also bringing a salad with greens, pears, walnuts with a Gorgonzola pear dressing. Busy weekend! Have tickets for a concert sunday afternoon.


All sounds delicious, have lots of fun.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Your Book Club is obviously better organised than ours. The most we offer is a cup of tea and a biscuit (cookie)! Maybe at the December one just before Christmas we get a bit more adventurous.


At my book club there is always great food, but not so much discussion. It's a little discouraging, but I value reading some books that I probably would not have read if it weren't for the book club. And I love the people!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to do the front porch but the plants are still alive.
> Yes, broccoli, brussel sprouts, and cauliflower are all going gangbusters, as long as nothing major happens, I should end up with at least 5 heads of cauli, several heads of broccoli, and both brussel trees are full of little baby brussels.


????????I thought I might get some more broccoli but the #$&% deer mowed it off


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Too windy to walk. Good news for northern CA, they got rain! Hope that out out fires. Did some yoga. Tried a bit of broccoli, blueberry, pepitas salad with a yogurt, honey, organic apple cider vinegar.


Great there is some relief for the fires


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, so glad major tragedy avoided. Praying for one child hit but not seriously injured.


No serious injury thank God


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I enjoy the Christmas card swap. Thank you, Tami for organising it.


I'm happy to do it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Storm Brian is set to hit tne Uk this weekendaand apparently this one is xalled a weather bomb. They think the westcoast and down south are going to be hit worst so stay safe down there


I've never heard of a weather bomb. Hope you all stay safe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im with you , would rather go without , the trouble is once they start they dont know when to stop and end up looking disfigured
> Ive just spotted Shane Richie (English soap actor and i use the word actor loosely ) on tv and couldnt take my eyes off his so obvious face lift


Same with Kenny Rogers & Dolly Parton, they should have quit a while ago????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I won't be setting any speed records today, couldn't fall asleep last night & up at 7:30 to get the GKs off to school so I'm dragging my butt today????


Hope you sleep better tonight!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DIL was telling me last night her dad needs a hip replacement but the surgeon told him he must lose 10 pounds & get his diabetes under control before he will do the surgery.
> As for the mommy makeovers, I've never known anyone here to get one but our healthcare also wouldn't pay for that


And how is he to loose weight when he is in pain from the hip that needs replaced? I can understand getting his diabetes under control, because that plays a huge part in healing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well need to get off to the church, ttyl.
> 
> We almost had a tragedy in the neighboring town yesterday. A school bus was crossing the highway & was hit by a semi. Fortunately the truck just clipped the back bumper &only one child not seriously injured went to hospital. There were 9kids still on the bus at the time


Thank God it wasn't worse!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Too windy to walk. Good news for northern CA, they got rain! Hope that out out fires. Did some yoga. Tried a bit of broccoli, blueberry, pepitas salad with a yogurt, honey, organic apple cider vinegar.


I'm so glad California got some rain. Sounds like a good day to stay home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> Storm Brian is set to hit tne Uk this weekendaand apparently this one is xalled a weather bomb. They think the westcoast and down south are going to be hit worst so stay safe down there


Praying that it isn't as bad as predicted, and very little damage done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> A breezy morning here, even had a tiny bit of rain last night. Someone knocked on our front door last night, wasn't late but it was 8:30. Scared the dickens out of me, called hubby who was watching football. He just yelled through the door, it was the Mormons ???? Not sure why they thought that was a good time to call glad they didn't break their necks porch light was off and there's still a broken branch on the walk from last week. I notice I'm a little nervous - never was before but I think it's from those robberies when on vacation.
> Those bridges look so scary, wouldn't get on that gondola for the life of me. Bonnie, we've been over the bridge at the mouth of the Columbia over by Astoria. That section of the Columbia is very dangerous due to all the currents.
> And yes, Canada does have longer days - those Canadians always trying to get one up over the US ????????
> Got some yard work done yesterday then spent the afternoon knitting. Trying to get a baby blanket done for DD who is due in 3 weeks. I'm way behind with that.
> Everyone have a great day


Ooh another TP grandbaby on its way. Exciting. 
:sm11: I have a "Do not knock" sign on my front door., I rarely get bothered by any unwanteds these days.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Storm Brian is set to hit tne Uk this weekendaand apparently this one is xalled a weather bomb. They think the westcoast and down south are going to be hit worst so stay safe down there


Brian is rattling here just now. I am going to stay home and make Christmas puddings and my cake :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Im with you , would rather go without , the trouble is once they start they dont know when to stop and end up looking disfigured
> Ive just spotted Shane Richie (English soap actor and i use the word actor loosely ) on tv and couldnt take my eyes off his so obvious face lift


 Some of them look like gargoyles!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A breezy morning here, even had a tiny bit of rain last night. Someone knocked on our front door last night, wasn't late but it was 8:30. Scared the dickens out of me, called hubby who was watching football. He just yelled through the door, it was the Mormons ???? Not sure why they thought that was a good time to call glad they didn't break their necks porch light was off and there's still a broken branch on the walk from last week. I notice I'm a little nervous - never was before but I think it's from those robberies when on vacation.
> Those bridges look so scary, wouldn't get on that gondola for the life of me. Bonnie, we've been over the bridge at the mouth of the Columbia over by Astoria. That section of the Columbia is very dangerous due to all the currents.
> And yes, Canada does have longer days - those Canadians always trying to get one up over the US ????????
> Got some yard work done yesterday then spent the afternoon knitting. Trying to get a baby blanket done for DD who is due in 3 weeks. I'm way behind with that.
> Everyone have a great day


Does your DD know what she is having (well other than a baby of course). Have you got other grandchildren.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I won't be setting any speed records today, couldn't fall asleep last night & up at 7:30 to get the GKs off to school so I'm dragging my butt today????


Which means you will only do a little bit more than me rather than heaps.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Going to be very windy down here with strong gusts. Just when I'm taking off in a plane!!


I hope the takeoff isn't too bumpy. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well need to get off to the church, ttyl.
> 
> We almost had a tragedy in the neighboring town yesterday. A school bus was crossing the highway & was hit by a semi. Fortunately the truck just clipped the back bumper &only one child not seriously injured went to hospital. There were 9kids still on the bus at the time


Gosh that could have been so much worse. Glad they are all ok.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Does your DD know what she is having (well other than a baby of course). Have you got other grandchildren.


Ha, yes baby it certainly is! She's having a boy! Actually this grand baby is our 18th and a dil just told us she is expecting number 19! Yes, I can hear the collective gasps! I usually don't tell people such info as so many times we've been judged - but I think y'all are "safe". Love each and everyone of the grands, only trouble with so many is that I never ever get caught up with the knitting projects! ????❤


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Had a busy day yesterday. Bible study in the morning then made a few loaves of bread, worked outside and then back to the blanket. It's getting there. Have to remind myself what I so often told the kids especially when they were moaning and groaning over college workload: " how do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time" so much easier to dish out advice than to do it oneself! ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ha, yes baby it certainly is! She's having a boy! Actually this grand baby is our 18th and a dil just told us she is expecting number 19! Yes, I can hear the collective gasps! I usually don't tell people such info as so many times we've been judged - but I think y'all are "safe". Love each and everyone of the grands, only trouble with so many is that I never ever get caught up with the knitting projects! ????❤


Congratulations! I think that's a fantastic number. Mom had 11 children producing 32 granchildren.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Ha, yes baby it certainly is! She's having a boy! Actually this grand baby is our 18th and a dil just told us she is expecting number 19! Yes, I can hear the collective gasps! I usually don't tell people such info as so many times we've been judged - but I think y'all are "safe". Love each and everyone of the grands, only trouble with so many is that I never ever get caught up with the knitting projects! ????❤


That is wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Ha, yes baby it certainly is! She's having a boy! Actually this grand baby is our 18th and a dil just told us she is expecting number 19! Yes, I can hear the collective gasps! I usually don't tell people such info as so many times we've been judged - but I think y'all are "safe". Love each and everyone of the grands, only trouble with so many is that I never ever get caught up with the knitting projects! ????❤


My sister has 5 children and 25 Grand children , some are step granchildren because of second marriage and a coupld of times twins , no judgement here i think its great


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to do the front porch but the plants are still alive.
> Yes, broccoli, brussel sprouts, and cauliflower are all going gangbusters, as long as nothing major happens, I should end up with at least 5 heads of cauli, several heads of broccoli, and both brussel trees are full of little baby brussels.


Good for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Too windy to walk. Good news for northern CA, they got rain! Hope that out out fires. Did some yoga. Tried a bit of broccoli, blueberry, pepitas salad with a yogurt, honey, organic apple cider vinegar.


I bought some watercress the other day and decided I would make a salad as shown on Dr. Oz. Cress drizzled with oil, lemon, salt and pepper. I added a hard boiled egg and some cucumber. It was delicious and very good for you....better than Kale.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Storm Brian is set to hit tne Uk this weekendaand apparently this one is xalled a weather bomb. They think the westcoast and down south are going to be hit worst so stay safe down there


Stay safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Going to be very windy down here with strong gusts. Just when I'm taking off in a plane!!


I hope your flight wasn't too bumpy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm so glad California got some rain. Sounds like a good day to stay home.


I'm glad to hear that they got some rain. I hope it was enough to put the fires out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ha, yes baby it certainly is! She's having a boy! Actually this grand baby is our 18th and a dil just told us she is expecting number 19! Yes, I can hear the collective gasps! I usually don't tell people such info as so many times we've been judged - but I think y'all are "safe". Love each and everyone of the grands, only trouble with so many is that I never ever get caught up with the knitting projects! ????❤


Wow - grandma - you sure have a big family. Is it difficult for you to keep track of all the grandkids ?:sm09: I'm sure that your fingers never stop knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congratulations! I think that's a fantastic number. Mom had 11 children producing 32 granchildren.


I think that must be a record :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ha, yes baby it certainly is! She's having a boy! Actually this grand baby is our 18th and a dil just told us she is expecting number 19! Yes, I can hear the collective gasps! I usually don't tell people such info as so many times we've been judged - but I think y'all are "safe". Love each and everyone of the grands, only trouble with so many is that I never ever get caught up with the knitting projects! ????❤


I have trouble keeping up with 2!
Congrats on number 19 as well. It is exciting. Buy sure is a lot these days. How many children do you have that you have so many grands?


----------

